# knitting tea party friday 7 october '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 7 October '16

Another 80° day with 37% humidity. I am definitely loving this. The temperatures are to be a bit lower this weekend but I don't think it is going to feel that much cooler since the sun is to be out. There is a big difference between 66° and rain and 66° and sunshine.

Sunday is Gary's dad's birthday - think he is going to be 80. He was not sure how much time he would be at the party they are having for him (all the children, grandchildren and great grandchildren - pot luck lunch) since he still has crops in the field and plans to be out there on Sunday - trying to get them all in before it rains.

Would like to drive over and see my computer guru Ron on Sunday - it has been a while since I have seen him - would also like to check out the remodel and see what all has been done since I saw him last - before I went to Seattle. Wonder if he has the kitchen back in yet? There is a good Mexican restaurant in two I would like to go to also.

I know the following recipe sounds like a lot to do but doesn't it sound good. You should really go to the URL and check out the picture - you would definitely want to make it,

EARLY AUTUMNAL VEGETABLE PAELLA

This one-pot meal is a crowd pleaser. The flavors are intense and completely addicting. . I go out of my mind for the traditional Bomba or Calasparra rice. The short and chubby grains soak up the saffron liquid and provide a comforting base for the vegetables. If you cannot find those rices, you can substitute with Arborio rice or short-grain brown rice for a healthier variation.

The traditional, decadently rich allioli sauce is passed at the table with paella. The sauce makes the out-of-this-world paella even more amazing.

AUTHOR: CHEF LAURA FRANKEL 
25 MINDURATION
15 MINCOOK TIME
10 MINPREP TIME
SERVES 5/6

INGREDIENTS

Best-quality extra-virgin olive oil (I prefer an unfiltered organic Spanish oil)
2 cups diced butternut squash
1 cup diced carrots
1 cup diced parsnips
½ pound mushrooms, sliced
2 red peppers, cut into julienne
3 Japanese or Chinese eggplants, sliced into ½-inch thick slices
4 large garlic cloves, minced
1 cup dry white wine (I prefer Spanish wine)
1 teaspoon saffron threads
1 cup Spanish Bomba or Calasparra rice
⅓ cup sofrito (Catalan tomato and onion sauce)
3 cups water
½ cup fresh or frozen peas
1 cup Kalamata olives
½ cup chopped flat-leaf parsley
1 teaspoon saffron threads
Suggested Garnishes: pomegranate seeds, lemon slices, toasted pumpkin seeds

PREPARATION

1. Heat a large sauté pan or paella pan, coated with olive oil, over medium-high heat. Brown the vegetables in batches and sauté until they are caramelized.

2. Once the vegetables are browned, add them all back to the pan; add the wine, saffron, rice, water, and sofrito. Stir to combine. Cook the mixture over medium heat until the rice begins to swell.

3. Add the remaining ingredients but do not stir them in. Continue to cook until the rice is tender.

4. Turn off the heat and cover the paella with a towel, allowing it to sit before serving so the flavors can meld. Pass garlicky allioli.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/early-autumnal-vegetable-paella/

SOFRITO (CATALAN TOMATO AND ONION SAUCE)

This indispensable base sauce is similar to the French mirepoix. The aromatic quality of the sauce provides a base layer of flavor that gives Spanish and Latin American dishes a slow and long-cooked flavor. It is deeply intense and delicious. Take your time and let the sauce cook down and the flavors meld. Sofrito is a perfect base for soups, stews, and any dish that could benefit from complex, aromatic flavors. Extra sofrito can be frozen for up to 3 months.

AUTHOR: CHEF LAURA FRANKEL
75 MINDURATION
65 MINCOOK TIME
10 MINPREP TIME
SERVINGS 3 CUPS

INGREDIENTS

10 ripe plum tomatoes
1½ cups Spanish extra-virgin olive oil
4 small Spanish onions, finely chopped or pulsed in the food processor (about 4 cups)
2 teaspoons kosher or sea salt
1 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper
3 tablespoons tomato paste
2 teaspoons sweet pimentón* (Spanish smoked paprika)
3 bay leaves

PREPARATION

1. Slice tomatoes in half. Place a grater over mixing bowl. Rub cut surface of tomatoes over grater until all flesh is grated (yes, this is a messy step!). Discard the tomato skins.

2. Heat oil in medium saucepan over medium-low heat. Add the onions, sugar, and salt, and cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are soft and golden brown, about 45 minutes. You want the onions to caramelize; if they get too dark, add ½ teaspoon water to keep from burning.

3. Stir in tomato paste, pimentón, and bay leaves; cook for another 20 minutes over medium heat. The sofrito is done when the tomatoes have broken down and deepened in color, and the oil has separated from sauce. Discard bay leaves.

*Pimenton ahumado is smoked Spanish paprika. Made from the highest quality peppers and smoked over oak, the flavor and aroma of pimenton ahumado is earthy, smoky-sweet and mouthwateringly delicious. Pimenton ahumado is not your mother's paprika. The stuff from Hungary will add color to a dish, but really has no flavor and tastes like dust. The good smoky paprika rocks and turns every dish into a flavor-packed, mouth exploding experience. A key ingredient in many Spanish dishes such as paella, chorizo, and sofrito, the versatility of the product is amazing. For all of you kosher eaters - the paprika adds a smoky flavor that tastes and smells of burning wood (this is a good thing) and if added to a dish can kind of be mistaken for bacon. (Ok, it has been a long time since I have eaten bacon, but if you close your eyes, it seems like it might be in there!)

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/sofrito-catalan-tomato-and-onion-sauce/

ALLIOLI SAUCE 

All right, I did write this recipe to be made, by hand, in a mortar and pestle! But, you can easily do the whole thing in a food processor or blender. I think the rustic presentation of the paella got a hold of me and I love making this decadent and heady sauce by hand. Feel free to make it however you want as long as it is from scratch. NO SHORTCUTS!

AUTHOR: CHEF LAURA FRANKEL 
25 MINDURATION
25 MINPREP TIME
SERVINGS 1 CUP

INGREDIENTS

2 egg yolks
4 cloves garlic, peeled
Pinch of salt
Fresh lemon juice
About ¾ cup extra-virgin olive oil; I prefer unfiltered and organic Spanish oil

PREPARATION

1. Place the egg yolks and garlic in a mortar along with the salt. Using a pestle, smash the mixture to a smooth paste.

2. Add the lemon juice to the mix. Drop by drop pour the olive oil into the mortar slowly as you continue to crush the paste with your pestle. Keep turning your pestle in a slow, continuous circular motion in the mortar. The drip needs to be slow and steady. Make sure the paste soaks up the olive oil as you go.

3. Keep adding the oil, drop by drop, until you have the consistency of a very thick mayonnaise. If your allioli gets too dense, add drops of water to thin it out. This takes time-around 20 minutes of slow motion around the mortar-to create a dense, rich sauce.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/allioli-sauce/

I really like this next recipe also - I have never heard of the cheese they are using and it really sounds like another recipe to add to your comfort food list.

Brown Butter Pumpkin Fettuccine Alfredo with Fried Cheese 

PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 25 MINUTES
SERVES 6

Ingredients

6 tablespoons butter
3 cloves garlic, minced or grated
1 1/2 cups whole milk
1 cup heavy cream
3/4 cup pumpkin puree
1 1/2 cup grated pecorino Romano or parmesan
1/2 cup shredded *Raclette cheese + 4 thin slices (or other swiss style cheese)
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
kosher salt + pepper
6 fresh sage leaves

Directions

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil.

2. Heat a large skillet with sides over medium high heat.

3. Add 4 tablespoons butter and allow the butter to brown, stirring often, about 3-5 minutes.

4. Add the garlic and cook 15-30 seconds or until fragrant.

5. Slowly pour in the milk, heavy cream, and pumpkin puree. Whisk until smooth.

6. Bring the sauce to a gentle simmer and cook 5-10 minutes.

7. Stir in the pecorino Romano, 1 cup raclette and nutmeg. Season with salt + pepper.

8. Boil the fettuccine until al dente.

9. Drain and add directly to the pumpkin Alfredo sauce. Cook until warmed through, about 5 minutes.

10. Meanwhile, heat a skillet over medium heat and add 2 tablespoons butter.

11. Add the *raclette cheese slices and cook 2-3 minutes per side or until a crust forms and the cheese has "fried".

12. Remove the cheese from the skillet and add the sage, fry 30 seconds. Remove the skillet from the heat.

13. Divide the fettuccine among plates and top with fried cheese + sage.

14. Drizzle with any browned butter left in the pan. Eat!

* Raclette /rəˈklɛt/ is a semi-hard cow's milk cheese that is usually fashioned into a wheel of about 6 kg (13 lb). It is most commonly used for melting

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/brown-butter-pumpkin-fettuccine-alfredo/

I am not a humus lover but this might be doable.

Pumpkin Hummus

Serve hummus with vegetables, pita chips, or your favorite crackers. A delicious treat when serving snacks to company.

Yield: 2 cups

Ingredients

2 tablespoons lemon juice
3 tablespoons tahini
1 clove of garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 can (540 ml/ 19 oz) chickpeas
1 tablespoon olive oil
2/3 cup pumpkin puree
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce, add more if you like it hot and spicy.

Directions

1. In food processor or blender pulse together lemon juice, tahini, garlic and salt until smooth, scraping sides occasionally.

2. Add chickpeas and olive oil. Pulse until smooth.

3. Add pumpkin, cumin, ginger, and hot sauce, pulse until smooth and well blended, scraping sides a couple of times.

4. Store in a closed container and refrigerate until time of serving.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/10/pumpkin-hummus.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

5 Ingredient Freezer Biscuits

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 22 mins
Total time: 32 mins
Total Cost: $4.14
Cost Per Serving: $0.35
Serves: 12

Ingredients

2.5 cups all-purpose flour (plus some for dusting) $0.26
1 tsp salt $0.05
1 Tbsp sugar $0.02
4 tsp baking powder $0.16
1 pint heavy whipping cream $3.65

Instructions

1. In a large bowl, stir together the flour, salt, sugar, and baking powder until well combined.

2. Pour in the heavy cream and stir until a sticky ball of dough forms. Sprinkle the dough generously with flour and then turn the dough out onto a floured surface. Gently knead the dough 2-3 times, or just until the dough feels mixed and has enough flour that it is no longer sticky. Avoid over working the dough.

3. Gently pat the dough down into a 6x8 rectangle, then fold it in half. Repeat this two more times. Folding the dough in this manner helps create layers within the biscuits.

4. After folding, pat the dough down into a 6x8 rectangle one final time. The dough should be about one inch thick. Cut the dough into 12 squares.

5. Line a baking sheet with parchment, then place the cut biscuits on the parchment, separated just slightly. Cover with plastic wrap and freeze the biscuits for a couple of hours, or just until solid. Label and date a gallon-sized freezer bag. Place the frozen biscuits in the bag for long term storage (3-4 months).

To bake the biscuits:

1. Place any number of biscuits you want on a baking sheet lined with parchment.

2. Let the biscuits thaw only as long as it takes to preheat the oven to 400ºF.

3. Once the oven is preheated, bake the biscuits until puffed up tall and deep golden brown on top.

4. Depending on your oven and size of the biscuits, it should take about 18-22 minutes (frozen), or 16-20 minutes (fresh).

NOTE: Brushing the top with melted butter is never a bad idea.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/10/5-ingredient-freezer-biscuits/

CHICKEN WITH BRAISED RED CABBAGE AND FENNEL

This stove top braised chicken is so juicy and moist and I just love the licorice like fennel (sometimes called anise) and vibrant red cabbage.

AUTHOR: JAMIE GELLER
40 MINDURATION
35 MINCOOK TIME
5 MINPREP TIME
4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons canola oil
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped
1 (3-pound) chicken, cut in eighths
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 (10-ounce) bag shredded red cabbage, rinsed and dried
½ head fennel, shredded
2 cups Manischewitz All Natural Chicken Broth, more if necessary
1 teaspoon dried thyme
Applesauce (optional)

PREPARATION

1. Heat oil in a large sauté pan over medium heat. Add onions and sauté them for 5 minutes or until soft.

2. Season chicken with salt and pepper. Add chicken to the pan and brown for about 8 minutes on each side. Transfer to a bowl.

3. Add cabbage, fennel, broth, and thyme to the pan, mixing well. Bring to a boil. Return chicken to the pan; reduce the heat to a high simmer. Cover and cook for 15 minutes.

4. Transfer to a serving platter. Serve with Noodles with Poppy Seeds and applesauce, if desired.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/chicken-with-braised-red-cabbage-and-fennel/

NOODLES WITH POPPY SEEDS

AUTHOR: JAMIE GELLER
10 MIN DURATION
2 MIN COOK TIME
8 MIN PREP TIME
4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

1 (12-ounce) package extra wide egg noodles
3 tablespoons pareve margarine, melted
1 tablespoon poppy seeds

PREPARATION

1. Cook noodles according to package instructions and drain well.

2. Transfer to a serving bowl and toss well with margarine and poppy seeds.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/noodles-with-poppy-seeds/

I hope you find at least one recipe to try this week and report back to the rest of us. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello! Good to see you again Sam! I will go back to the top to read!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 30th September, 2016 by Darowil

*Bonnie's* DH's gastroscopy went well. DS though has been in hospital, post viral, so nothing that can be done other than symptomatic treatment and watch out for kidney failure. He does seem to be slowly improving.

*Gagesmum* is feeling fragile as Greg told her he has been seeing a girl and may be developing feelings for her. Gage is doing well at Karate and feeling good about himself both for this and for managing to spend most of the school camp at camp.

A week after back surgery *Nicho* is still in a lot of pain but making reasonable progress. Now in rehab and going well.

*Swedenme's* DS's memorial was on Monday - a day she found more positive than she expected with his friends and their families. And new photos she had never seen of him. And the local paper had a lovely article on him with a photo on the front page.
Her DS3 had a biopsy of a funny looking spot on his leg - but which seems to be going already so the doctor is sure it is benign.

*Lurker* spent a very enjoyable day with 2CatsinNJ who was on the KTP back in Fireball Dave's day. And later in the week caught up with another friend who wants her to knit another gansey for her.

*Gwen* had her stress test and no sign of heart problems.

*Mrs Vette* is in the possible path of hurricane Matthew and *Sorlenna's* DD2 is also (she has been evacuated) Likely others close to KTPers as well.

*Spider's* DH had a check up this week - no sign of tumour returning post June surgery.

*Marianne's* DS's kidney function is decreasing - very close to needing dialysis and Ben is not sure what he will do when this point is reached.

PHOTOS
1 - *Gwen* - Knitted mermaid tail
1 - *Kate* - Luke in nursery
14 - *Sorlenna* - Shawl
19 - *Oneapril* - Bunny and friend
20 - *Pacer* - Fish tail afghans
30 - *Lurker* - Shannon Te Ao's Installation 
35 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's cat drawing
39 - *Lurker* - Julie's meet with 2catsinNJ (link)
40 - *Kate* - Caitlin
43 - *Swedenme* - Mishka
56 - *Gagesmom* - Box of yarn
58 - *Gagesmom* - Gift from Tami
59 - *Lurker* - Julie and Penny
66 - *Lurker * - Julie's friend Anne & Charley
72 - *Kate* - Luke & Caitlin
73 - *Bonnie* - Snow!
82 - *Gagesmom* - Gage with his karate stripe
88 - *Kate* - Gerry Adams
88 - *Pacer* - Campsite / RV

SAM'S RECIPES are on pages....
*1 and 60 *

RECIPES
5 - *Lurker* - Plain waffle batter
27 - *Darowil* - Sweet potato and Halloumi pasta
27 - *Sugarsugar* - Quick & easy French toast (link)
27 - *Flyty1n* - French toast
50 - *Gwen* - Vegetable lasagne
63 - *Sam* - Betty Crocker Fall recipes (link)

CRAFTS
1 - *Sam* - Autumn leaves shawl (link)
12 - *Sam* - Crochet spec case (link)
13 - *Sam* - Yarn sale (link)
15 - *Sam* - More yarn on sale (link)
22 - *Sam* - Hallowe'en knitting (link)
63 - *Sam* - Free patterns (link)
75 - *Sam* - Crochet afghans (link)

OTHERS
2 - *Gwen* - Funnies
3 - *Gwen* - More funnies
4 - *Lurker* - Walters Art prize, NZ (link)
26 - *Lurker* - Curry funny (link)
29 - *Darowil* - Knitted character adverts (links)
37 - *Darowil* - South Australian weather (link)
42 - *Darowil* - Sonja's son's obituary (link)
58 - *Lurker* - Funny
60 - *Sam* - Magic Bullet (link)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

from widipedia: Gerard "Gerry" Adams (Irish: Gearóid Mac Ádhaimh;[3] born 6 October 1948) is an Irish republican politician who is the president of the Sinn Féin political party, and a Teachta Dála (TD) for Louth since the 2011 general election.[4][5]

From 1983 to 1992 and from 1997 to 2011, he was an abstentionist Westminster Member of Parliament (MP) for Belfast West.

He has been the president of Sinn Féin since 1983. Since that time the party has become the third-largest party in the Republic of Ireland, the second-largest political party in Northern Ireland and the largest Irish nationalist party in that region.[6][7][8] In 1984, Adams was seriously wounded in an assassination attempt by several gunmen from the Ulster Defence Association (UDA), including John Gregg.[9] From the late 1980s onwards, Adams was an important figure in the Northern Ireland peace process, initially following contact by the then-Social Democratic and Labour Party (SDLP) leader John Hume and then subsequently with the Irish and British governments.[10]

Under Adams, Sinn Féin changed its traditional policy of abstentionism towards the Oireachtas, the parliament of the Republic of Ireland, in 1986 and later took seats in the power-sharing Northern Ireland Assembly. In 2005, the Provisional Irish Republican Army (IRA) stated that its armed campaign was over and that it was exclusively committed to democratic politics.[11]

In 2014, he was arrested for questioning and held for four days by the Police Service of Northern Ireland in connection with the IRA's abduction and murder of Jean McConville in 1972.[12][13] He was freed without charge and a file was sent to the Public Prosecution Service.[14] It stated there was insufficient evidence to charge him


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for hosting another week. Pumpkin humus sounds good. Thank you for complementing Spenser. It is an impressive achievement, more so because he did it on his own. 
Kate and Margaret thank you for summary.
Planning a picnic to Trail of a Hundred Giants on Wednesday. It is the southern most Sequoia grove in CA! A very special place. Will take pics.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam glad you are having nice weather . It's been fairly nice here too although it did cloud over this evening so I never got to see the draconids meteor shower hopefully can see it tomorrow if the clouds stay away . September here was the warmest September since they started keeping records 
I think all the recipes and everyone cooking has had a bad effect on me as I spent a couple of hours in the kitchen today and actually cooked somethings that were really tasty and no mishaps although I could have quite cheerfully hit husband over the head with the rolling pin when he said whatever you are cooking smells delicious but that means nothing when you are cooking . Although to be fair he is right about my cooking ????


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Big mistake. Sorry, but it was the acid reflux medicine that had been making me sick; not the acid reflux itself. (Not that it really matters).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting recipes Sam. I've pinned the hummus and the freezer biscuits for future use; DD really enjoys hummus so will show it to her and see if she is interested in mom making some. Love homemade biscuits and make pretty good ones but love the convenience of the freezer ones so may just make up a batch to put in the freezer. Sounds like you will be having a busy weekend. Have fun but don't overdo.

Sassafras congrats to your DGS for making eagle scout. Not that many seem to have such dedication. Kudos to Spencer.

Summary ladies as usual you 've done a fine and helpful job. Many thanks to you.

Now to catch up...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief Brighteyes! You have had quite a few weeks of mishaps. I hope your ankle is healing well now and you most definitely do have quite a high pain threshold. Glad you weren't injured when your car was hit. Hope the person had good insurance and that it will be taken care of. Also good to hear your cataract surgery went well. Pray that the rest of the fall season is much less negatively eventful! Enjoy your knitting time!


81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST!


My word, you've been through the mill from head to toe--literally! :sm06: Glad things are settling a bit now for you and welcome back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


You definitley have had quite a time . One mishap after another . I hope you are on the mend now and feeling much better


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mittens - mittens - kitty mittens. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Mittens/Insanely-Adorable-Kitten-Mittens

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Mittens/Orange-Tabby-Kitten-Mittens


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

81brighteyes - when you do something you do it in spades. hope your legs is not too painful. we will be anxious to see what all you get knitted in then next three months. maybe we will hear from you more often. do take care of that leg. sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing energy and get you back in the pink real quick. -- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have wacked him just on general purposes and to relieve some stress from your cooking. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam glad you are having nice weather . It's been fairly nice here too although it did cloud over this evening so I never got to see the draconids meteor shower hopefully can see it tomorrow if the clouds stay away . September here was the warmest September since they started keeping records
> I think all the recipes and everyone cooking has had a bad effect on me as I spent a couple of hours in the kitchen today and actually cooked somethings that were really tasty and no mishaps although I could have quite cheerfully hit husband over the head with the rolling pin when he said whatever you are cooking smells delicious but that means nothing when you are cooking . Although to be fair he is right about my cooking ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, Sam, they all sound delicious!Thanks! How are you feeling...breathing better, I hope.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this australian themed afghan - maybe i should collect all the colors before beginning the project. --- sam

http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/stained-glass-four-seasons-blanket/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's been a bit rough today which surprised me since the humidity is so low - and there really isn't anything blooming or throwing out allergnies. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Wow, Sam, they all sound delicious!Thanks! How are you feeling...breathing better, I hope.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finished just in time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

art yarns is starting a knit along - this is what they are knitting. i show it only because i thought it was a very different outlook of a shaw - have never seen quite that shape before - thought it was pretty. --- sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circles-galore-knitalong


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


What a time you have had indeed. May as well look at the positives of getting knitting done. Good that your eye is doing well.How is your car- I'm assuming you were OK after this?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam glad you are having nice weather . It's been fairly nice here too although it did cloud over this evening so I never got to see the draconids meteor shower hopefully can see it tomorrow if the clouds stay away . September here was the warmest September since they started keeping records
> I think all the recipes and everyone cooking has had a bad effect on me as I spent a couple of hours in the kitchen today and actually cooked somethings that were really tasty and no mishaps although I could have quite cheerfully hit husband over the head with the rolling pin when he said whatever you are cooking smells delicious but that means nothing when you are cooking . Although to be fair he is right about my cooking ????


DH really is digging a huge hole for himself recently isn't he?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate,suchanadorablepicture.....troublewitkeyboard.

Mel,lovetepotoofGage.Congrats.guesswtletters...aren't working and space bar.

Sassafrass,congrats..quite an accomplishment.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sam do hope you feel better soon! Thanks for so many great recipes-especially the biscuits! Bright eyes hope you'll relax and "stay out of trouble"! Today was dreary, no rain but very windy. Lost cable, internet and landline at 2PM. Called and was told repair trucks were out. Jimmy called and said he saw 5 trucks on main drag outside of community. Fallen trees took service out. All good before 6. Working on sunset but far from pretty. Lots of flooding up north. So sad about death toll rising so quickly in Haiti too. Hope everyone has a wonderful evening/day! Hugs to all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I will be trying the biscuit recipe soon! Thanks for the new week.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been a bit rough today which surprised me since the humidity is so low - and there really isn't anything blooming or throwing out allergnies. --- sam


So sorry to hear this, Sam. I expect you are suffering, even though far away, from the changes caused by Hurricane Matthew, the pressure changes and humidity ones. Thanks for the recipes. I shall try the biscuits. I also appreciate the summary ladies as well. Another beautiful fall day, but from the looks of the tomato plants, we had a frost last pm. I've picked those partially turned, and if it doesn't freeze hard this evening, shall leave the smaller ones in the garden as we are now to get some warmer weather for a week. I'm hoping to salvage all that I can as when freeze dried they will be most welcome in the dead of winter for a fresh salad. Wish you could see the red and yellows of the maples in the mountains. I have one in my back yard and love enjoying sitting in the deck chair in the evenings, even though chilly. 
Congratulations to the karate kid and the Eagle Scout. Wonderful accomplishments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


My goodness, you have been in the wars. I think they call those boots 'Moonboots'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished just in time.


Super, Mary! And you can read that, both ways!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DD checked in & is safe. Seeing videos from there, I'm doubly glad she got out of there! Hoping their house and her work place are OK. They won't know for a while.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


Brighteyes, It's nice to see you here, but I am sorry to hear about everything that has happened. I have done similar with my ankle. In 2006 at my DGS's third birthday, we had been in the pool. When I got out, the ladder broke while I was on it. I landed on the ground flat on my back with my left ankle caught in the rungs of the ladder. I too, thought it was just badly sprained. So I went home and put it in a brace, icing it periodically, for 2 weeks. After 2 weeks, I had an early eye appointment to which my DS took me. He then took me to my knitting group, and the LYS owner was a nurse. She took one look at my swollen foot and leg and said get thee to the dr. Well, I had an appointment for a breast exam at 3, so made an appointment with my primary dr for after that. She sent me to the orthopedic dr the next morning early for walk in hours. The ankle was broken, and I had torn and strained the tendons and ligaments. I had your matching boot for 6 weeks.

Hope that the other driver had plenty of good insurance, and you had no injuries. Cars can be replaced. We would like to see you here for a very long time!

Hope the Dr. has gotten the acid reflux under control for you. Hopefully you can get lots of knitting done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD checked in & is safe. Seeing videos from there, I'm doubly glad she got out of there! Hoping their house and her work place are OK. They won't know for a while.


Well, that is one worry less! Hoping their property has come through unscathed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for hosting another week. Pumpkin humus sounds good. Thank you for complementing Spenser. It is an impressive achievement, more so because he did it on his own.
> Kate and Margaret thank you for summary.
> Planning a picnic to Trail of a Hundred Giants on Wednesday. It is the southern most Sequoia grove in CA! A very special place. Will take pics.


Enjoy your picnic


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam glad you are having nice weather . It's been fairly nice here too although it did cloud over this evening so I never got to see the draconids meteor shower hopefully can see it tomorrow if the clouds stay away . September here was the warmest September since they started keeping records
> I think all the recipes and everyone cooking has had a bad effect on me as I spent a couple of hours in the kitchen today and actually cooked somethings that were really tasty and no mishaps although I could have quite cheerfully hit husband over the head with the rolling pin when he said whatever you are cooking smells delicious but that means nothing when you are cooking . Although to be fair he is right about my cooking ????


So what if he is usually right about your cooking! If he knows what is good for him, he will not make that qualifying comment! Especially if he wants to eat....... :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Big mistake. Sorry, but it was the acid reflux medicine that had been making me sick; not the acid reflux itself. (Not that it really matters).


Well, that isn't good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would have wacked him just on general purposes and to relieve some stress from your cooking. --- sam


 :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's been a bit rough today which surprised me since the humidity is so low - and there really isn't anything blooming or throwing out allergnies. --- sam


Actually, Sam, I have been worrying about your breathing with you having the windows open lately. The problem isn't the humidity. It's all the dust in the air from the soybean harvesting! We were in Deshler for a short while Wednesday, having taken Amber's Mac laptop to the Apple outlet store in Bowling Green. We called and ordered a pizza ahead, stopped at the rail park to eat it and visit with some of the locals that were there, then headed home in the dark. The dust was very fine, and terrible. I started feeling it that night, and am still bothered a bit. I even used my inhaler yesterday.

We took the turnpike out and back. Truck traffic was almost wall to wall! We figured they were all trying to get as much delivered up here before the hurricane hit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished just in time.


Those look great! And greatly appreciated, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> art yarns is starting a knit along - this is what they are knitting. i show it only because i thought it was a very different outlook of a shaw - have never seen quite that shape before - thought it was pretty. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circles-galore-knitalong


Very pretty. Not sure it's in my league, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A funny from mjs, not for the prudish.

For those who do not listen to the 'Today' programme on BBC Radio 4, this is English humour at its best.

Right at the end of a programme recently, there was a discussion about the
cost of entry into Premiership football matches where ticket prices of £60
or £100 per game is not uncommon.

An elderly chap being interviewed said he could recall many years ago
arriving at the turnstiles when the attendant greeted him with: "That will
be ten quid, mate".

"What?!" the old chap said, "I could get a woman for that!"

Without batting an eyelid, the fellow on the turnstile retorted, "Not for 45
minutes each way with a brass band and a meat pie in the interval, you wouldn't!?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> DH really is digging a huge hole for himself recently isn't he?


I would say. My DH would say he is loosing points!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Sam do hope you feel better soon! Thanks for so many great recipes-especially the biscuits! Bright eyes hope you'll relax and "stay out of trouble"! Today was dreary, no rain but very windy. Lost cable, internet and landline at 2PM. Called and was told repair trucks were out. Jimmy called and said he saw 5 trucks on main drag outside of community. Fallen trees took service out. All good before 6. Working on sunset but far from pretty. Lots of flooding up north. So sad about death toll rising so quickly in Haiti too. Hope everyone has a wonderful evening/day! Hugs to all!


I am so glad that is all the trouble you have had with the hurricane.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD checked in & is safe. Seeing videos from there, I'm doubly glad she got out of there! Hoping their house and her work place are OK. They won't know for a while.


I'm glad your DD is safe. Prayers continue for safety and minimal damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yesterday wasn't a great day. I was fine in the morning, if a bit weezy. I got up and took my thyroid meds, which I have to take an hour before anything else, and can only drink water for that hour. I got ready and left for breakfast with Amber and Arriana, as is usual on Thursday mornings before Thursday knitting. We ordered, and I decided that as it had been an hour and a half, I could use my inhaler before our breakfast arrived. I guess that was not a good idea. I think the 2 meds did not react well together. I felt "off" the rest of the day. I was getting supper ready, DH had requested scratch made macaroni and cheese done in the oven. Well, while cooking the cheese sauce, I got very nauseous and funny headed. Told DH how to finish it, as he was layering the macaroni in the baking dish with chunks of cheese, as he likes it cheesy. Well, I was winging it, instead of using a recipe. It did not come out good. DH cooked the chicken that was to go with it while I went to lay down. I was down for about an hour, and felt half way decent when I got up. Today I have just been tired. 
, 
DD had signed up for a baby wearing photo shoot for today. She is very involved in baby wearing as it has been a God send since she had Arriana. Wish she had known about it when she had Damien! Anyway, she wanted to do a 3 generation photo, with us all wearing complimenting clothes of course. So she and Arriana came and we decided on what we were wearing, then Arriana decided she wanted eggs to eat. So scrambled eggs and toast became lunch. Then they went home so DD could get some things done before picking up Damien from school and picking me up for the photo shoot. Arriana cooperated for the first half, but not so well for the second half. At least Amber thinks we got some good 3 generation shots, and some with me and Arriana. Arriana decided she did NOT want up for the shots with her mom. Amber has a bachlorette party to attend tonight, as she is maid of honor next weekend. The bride wanted to do a wine tasting, so that is what Amber arranged. It will probably be a good girls night out, but not too over the top, as the bride's DB passed away late last week, and his funeral was Monday. DH and I went for supper to the local Moose Lodge. DH had steamed flounder, fries, peas and salad. I had chicken paprikas, and peas. It was quite good. We are now watching Good Eats with Alton Brown on the food channel. He has been making Apple Pie, and DH is sitting here drooling! I guess I will be making apple pie in the morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness, you have been in the wars. I think they call those boots 'Moonboots'.


That's certainly what we call them


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15pm and as of now I have caught up on last week's and now this week's tp.

Sam more great recipes as usual. Although my appetite is poor right now I am going to save a few for the future. 

Summary ladies thank you again. 

Brighteyes you have definitely had a rough go of things. Foot up and relaxing is just what you need. 

Sam I have issues breathing myself especially in the fall when the crops are being brought in. 

Gage and I got a pizza tonight to celebrate his stripe last night. We will go to the Walmart tomorrow and get a few groceries and such. Look for a game he has been waiting for. 
Monday is Thanksgiving so stores will be closed that day. Corner store and convenience stores will be our only options that day. 

Have been reading this week and I finished a Stephen King novel. I was expecting to be frightened out of my wits and I have to say I was so disappointed. Trying another one. Will see how that goes. 

Off I go for now as I need to find the charger for my phone. Will look in later on. ???? 
Love and hugs to all❤☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, thank you for another week and thank you to the summary ladies. I've actually kept up this last week, now hopefully it will continue for the foreseeable future. 

I think there was something else I was going to say but CRAFT has struck, oh well, it will occur to me at about 2 or 3 am and wake me up. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yesterday wasn't a great day. I was fine in the morning, if a bit weezy. I got up and took my thyroid meds, which I have to take an hour before anything else, and can only drink water for that hour. I got ready and left for breakfast with Amber and Arriana, as is usual on Thursday mornings before Thursday knitting. We ordered, and I decided that as it had been an hour and a half, I could use my inhaler before our breakfast arrived. I guess that was not a good idea. I think the 2 meds did not react well together. I felt "off" the rest of the day. I was getting supper ready, DH had requested scratch made macaroni and cheese done in the oven. Well, while cooking the cheese sauce, I got very nauseous and funny headed. Told DH how to finish it, as he was layering the macaroni in the baking dish with chunks of cheese, as he likes it cheesy. Well, I was winging it, instead of using a recipe. It did not come out good. DH cooked the chicken that was to go with it while I went to lay down. I was down for about an hour, and felt half way decent when I got up. Today I have just been tired.
> ,
> DD had signed up for a baby wearing photo shoot for today. She is very involved in baby wearing as it has been a God send since she had Arriana. Wish she had known about it when she had Damien! Anyway, she wanted to do a 3 generation photo, with us all wearing complimenting clothes of course. So she and Arriana came and we decided on what we were wearing, then Arriana decided she wanted eggs to eat. So scrambled eggs and toast became lunch. Then they went home so DD could get some things done before picking up Damien from school and picking me up for the photo shoot. Arriana cooperated for the first half, but not so well for the second half. At least Amber thinks we got some good 3 generation shots, and some with me and Arriana. Arriana decided she did NOT want up for the shots with her mom. Amber has a bachlorette party to attend tonight, as she is maid of honor next weekend. The bride wanted to do a wine tasting, so that is what Amber arranged. It will probably be a good girls night out, but not too over the top, as the bride's DB passed away late last week, and his funeral was Monday. DH and I went for supper to the local Moose Lodge. DH had steamed flounder, fries, peas and salad. I had chicken paprikas, and peas. It was quite good. We are now watching Good Eats with Alton Brown on the food channel. He has been making Apple Pie, and DH is sitting here drooling! I guess I will be making apple pie in the morning.


Oh no! Now Alton Brown is going to make pound cake! Something else DH has been wanting me to make! That will be something else I will have to do tomorrow.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


OY! You really do it well when you do it don't you? I'm glad it wasn't any worse than it was on all counts. I certainly hope the damage to your car was minimal or not at all also. 
with the month you've had, some sittin' and knittin' sounds just the cure, just don't sit on your knitting needles. :sm17:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Many thanks to all the dear KPers who so kindly sent me good wishes. You all are very much appreciated. I will have to remove the boot to drive and then put it on in the car when I want to get out as I am not allowed to stand or walk without it. Hopefully, that and elevating the leg plus ice packs 3 to 4 times a day should cause the bone to heal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam glad you are having nice weather . It's been fairly nice here too although it did cloud over this evening so I never got to see the draconids meteor shower hopefully can see it tomorrow if the clouds stay away . September here was the warmest September since they started keeping records
> I think all the recipes and everyone cooking has had a bad effect on me as I spent a couple of hours in the kitchen today and actually cooked somethings that were really tasty and no mishaps although I could have quite cheerfully hit husband over the head with the rolling pin when he said whatever you are cooking smells delicious but that means nothing when you are cooking . Although to be fair he is right about my cooking ????


I think you showed great restraint in not using the rolling pin, right or not. lol :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished just in time.


Those are great!! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I got a pizza tonight to celebrate his stripe last night. We will go to the Walmart tomorrow and get a few groceries and such. Look for a game he has been waiting for.
> Monday is Thanksgiving so stores will be closed that day. Corner store and convenience stores will be our only options that day.
> 
> Have been reading this week and I finished a Stephen King novel. I was expecting to be frightened out of my wits and I have to say I was so disappointed. Trying another one. Will see how that goes.
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving! To all our northern neighbours.

Which novel did you read? I haven't read several of the newer ones.

I plan to get my local honey this weekend, as the arts fair won't be back until late November (weekend after our Thanksgiving). That really helps with my allergies.

Right now I'm working out stitch numbers for the border on the next project... still crochet, as I haven't felt like knitting lately either. I should do some reading as well... loads of books on my shelf waiting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh! I knew I forgot to say something! My apologies to Mary--meant to say the mermaid tail looks fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs, not for the prudish.
> 
> For those who do not listen to the 'Today' programme on BBC Radio 4, this is English humour at its best.
> 
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! Now Alton Brown is going to make pound cake! Something else DH has been wanting me to make! That will be something else I will have to do tomorrow.....


LOL! Maybe you should just change channels and watch Dirty Dancing like I am. lolol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Many thanks to all the dear KPers who so kindly sent me good wishes. You all are very much appreciated. I will have to remove the boot to drive and then put it on in the car when I want to get out as I am not allowed to stand or walk without it. Hopefully, that and elevating the leg plus ice packs 3 to 4 times a day should cause the bone to heal.


You mean the Dr is letting you drive with it broken? I understand that you need to be able to get places, but if you aren't allowed to stand or walk on it, you shouldn't be using it on the gas or brake peddles. And using your left foot won't be easy, or very safe, though I knew a man who had had his right leg amputated to the knee that drove with his left foot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think you showed great restraint in not using the rolling pin, right or not. lol :sm09:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! To all our northern neighbours.
> 
> Which novel did you read? I haven't read several of the newer ones.
> 
> ...


Happy Thanksgiving to our friends in Canada from me also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Maybe you should just change channels and watch Dirty Dancing like I am. lolol


 :sm09: I could even watch it on DVD! Actually, we like watching Good Eats. And DH has been pestering me to make him pound cake. And I did buy apples the other day....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bright eyes, my goodness you have had a time of it. Glad you are back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you.
Tami, sorry you had such an off day. Hope you feel better soon. Thank you, I'm looking forward to being in Sequoia grove.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! To all our northern neighbours.
> 
> Which novel did you read? I haven't read several of the newer ones.
> 
> ...


It was Stephen King the dark half.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary I too forgot to mention the mermaid tail looks great.????


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't have a clue what is going on or how much I can write on the new KTP. As promised, I wanted to show you that I met my goal. I ended up with 58 dolls (two for a little girl with cancer, and two for a new grandmother to two). After making 50, I decided to try and make them like a toe up sock and finish them as I progressed with the pattern. Love this method and will gladly share my pattern. They are so much fun.
My knitting group at the Senior Citizens Center keeps a box for these dolls and the ladies keep it filled for hospitals, police cruisers, battered women's shelters, and social services. I am hoping to make some for the Blair Batson Children's Hospital in Jackson next year.
I am doing well. My back and leg issue is my cross to bear but I consider myself blessed when I see others so much worse than I. Jim will not adhere to his diet and his BS runs high. He needs a knee replacement but keeps putting it off. Angie continues to struggle with the aftereffects of her trip. She is able to walk although she cannot stand for long periods or feel her leg. She is able to drive and continues to be down the side effects of continued med BUT we are blessed she is alive. One of our designers has asked me to test her pattern. I hope I prove to be as smart as she thinks I am. I found 8 balls of Jojoland Melody, which is 100% wool and is a fingering weight, so I will have to use what I have. It continues to be hard on me to spend any money as I am sure you remember without me whining about it.
I have missed you all terribly but have been spread frightfully thin. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog said:



> I don't have a clue what is going on or how much I can write on the new KTP. As promised, I wanted to show you that I met my goal. I ended up with 58 dolls (two for a little girl with cancer, and two for a new grandmother to two). After making 50, I decided to try and make them like a toe up sock and finish them as I progressed with the pattern. Love this method and will gladly share my pattern. They are so much fun.
> My knitting group at the Senior Citizens Center keeps a box for these dolls and the ladies keep it filled for hospitals, police cruisers, battered women's shelters, and social services. I am hoping to make some for the Blair Batson Children's Hospital in Jackson next year.
> I am doing well. My back and leg issue is my cross to bear but I consider myself blessed when I see others so much worse than I. Jim will not adhere to his diet and his BS runs high. He needs a knee replacement but keeps putting it off. Angie continues to struggle with the aftereffects of her trip. She is able to walk although she cannot stand for long periods or feel her leg. She is able to drive and continues to be down the side effects of continued med BUT we are blessed she is alive. One of our designers has asked me to test her pattern. I hope I prove to be as smart as she thinks I am. I found 8 balls of Jojoland Melody, which is 100% wool and is a fingering weight, so I will have to use what I have. It continues to be hard on me to spend any money as I am sure you remember without me whining about it.
> I have missed you all terribly but have been spread frightfully thin. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to hear from you Betty. Done well with all those little dolls. Life sounds fairly stable for you currently- same issues still there but no worse. Which is good as they aren't issues likely to go away so good that stable.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty do glad to hear from you☺
Dolls are fantastic.???? and for such a good reason. 
Love you to the moon and back❤????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yesterday wasn't a great day. I was fine in the morning, if a bit weezy. I got up and took my thyroid meds, which I have to take an hour before anything else, and can only drink water for that hour. I got ready and left for breakfast with Amber and Arriana, as is usual on Thursday mornings before Thursday knitting. We ordered, and I decided that as it had been an hour and a half, I could use my inhaler before our breakfast arrived. I guess that was not a good idea. I think the 2 meds did not react well together. I felt "off" the rest of the day. I was getting supper ready, DH had requested scratch made macaroni and cheese done in the oven. Well, while cooking the cheese sauce, I got very nauseous and funny headed. Told DH how to finish it, as he was layering the macaroni in the baking dish with chunks of cheese, as he likes it cheesy. Well, I was winging it, instead of using a recipe. It did not come out good. DH cooked the chicken that was to go with it while I went to lay down. I was down for about an hour, and felt half way decent when I got up. Today I have just been tired.
> ,
> DD had signed up for a baby wearing photo shoot for today. She is very involved in baby wearing as it has been a God send since she had Arriana. Wish she had known about it when she had Damien! Anyway, she wanted to do a 3 generation photo, with us all wearing complimenting clothes of course. So she and Arriana came and we decided on what we were wearing, then Arriana decided she wanted eggs to eat. So scrambled eggs and toast became lunch. Then they went home so DD could get some things done before picking up Damien from school and picking me up for the photo shoot. Arriana cooperated for the first half, but not so well for the second half. At least Amber thinks we got some good 3 generation shots, and some with me and Arriana. Arriana decided she did NOT want up for the shots with her mom. Amber has a bachlorette party to attend tonight, as she is maid of honor next weekend. The bride wanted to do a wine tasting, so that is what Amber arranged. It will probably be a good girls night out, but not too over the top, as the bride's DB passed away late last week, and his funeral was Monday. DH and I went for supper to the local Moose Lodge. DH had steamed flounder, fries, peas and salad. I had chicken paprikas, and peas. It was quite good. We are now watching Good Eats with Alton Brown on the food channel. He has been making Apple Pie, and DH is sitting here drooling! I guess I will be making apple pie in the morning.


I guess you are feeling better if you're dreaming of Apple Pie! Hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's certainly what we call them


I guess there could be a regional difference!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I don't have a clue what is going on or how much I can write on the new KTP. As promised, I wanted to show you that I met my goal. I ended up with 58 dolls (two for a little girl with cancer, and two for a new grandmother to two). After making 50, I decided to try and make them like a toe up sock and finish them as I progressed with the pattern. Love this method and will gladly share my pattern. They are so much fun.
> My knitting group at the Senior Citizens Center keeps a box for these dolls and the ladies keep it filled for hospitals, police cruisers, battered women's shelters, and social services. I am hoping to make some for the Blair Batson Children's Hospital in Jackson next year.
> I am doing well. My back and leg issue is my cross to bear but I consider myself blessed when I see others so much worse than I. Jim will not adhere to his diet and his BS runs high. He needs a knee replacement but keeps putting it off. Angie continues to struggle with the aftereffects of her trip. She is able to walk although she cannot stand for long periods or feel her leg. She is able to drive and continues to be down the side effects of continued med BUT we are blessed she is alive. One of our designers has asked me to test her pattern. I hope I prove to be as smart as she thinks I am. I found 8 balls of Jojoland Melody, which is 100% wool and is a fingering weight, so I will have to use what I have. It continues to be hard on me to spend any money as I am sure you remember without me whining about it.
> I have missed you all terribly but have been spread frightfully thin. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


The dolls are great fun- I am sure they will be appreciated, Betty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, I'd love that pattern - you've done brilliant work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i would have wacked him just on general purposes and to relieve some stress from your cooking. --- sam


Couldn't hit him yesterday Sam it was our anniversary and he did go on to say everything was delicious can't blame him even I was surprised :sm05: 
Cute cat mitten patterns


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


OMG, you've had quite a time. Hope your ankle heals quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it's been a bit rough today which surprised me since the humidity is so low - and there really isn't anything blooming or throwing out allergnies. --- sam


You could be wrong about the allergies Sam as there are certain trees that set of allergies this time of year 
Not that knowing helps . Hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Finished just in time.


It's lovely Mary and so is the happy person who received it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, sorry you are having trouble breathing again, hope you aren't coming down with something. I agree with the other, grain dust in the air can sure cause trouble, I know it makes my chest tight & I don't have breathing troubles.
Thanks for starting another week, some interesting recipes, I'll be trying some soon.
Thank you for the pattern links, a very pretty shawl
Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries, they are so helpful

Sonja, your DH really is a smartass????????about your cooking.
Desert Joy, congrats to your GS.
Joan, Gwen's family & Sorleenas daughter, I'm glad all of you are safe from the terrible storm. Terrible what happened in Haiti
Mary, your mermaid tails are great & your ?niece sure looks happy with it.
Betty, great to hear from you. You did an amazing job with the cute little dolls.

I've had internet problems off & on for a while so if you don't hear from me, that will be why.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot... wow we are up to page 6 already! 

Thankyou Sam and ladies for our new start to a new week. 
I keep meaning to share a yummy recipe that I have made a couple of times (had it again last night). Recipe from a friend of mine. Her version.

Pasta Carbonara.

Cook enough fettucine or spaghetti or whatever pasta you like best... enough for 2 large serves.
While that is cooking.... in a frypan, fry 1 chopped onion, a handful of diced bacon, some black pepper, about 1/2 teaspoon of Vegetta gourmet stock, about 1/2 teaspoon of crushed garlic. Saute and then add a handful of cooked chopped chicken and a handful of fresh parmaesan cheese. Last add approx 150ml to 200ml. Stir through and heat while draining pasta. Add pasta to sauce and stir. Enjoy. You can add mushrooms in if you like them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


Golly you have had a bad time of it. Take care and all good luck from here on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Finished just in time.


Well done, very nice. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> DD checked in & is safe. Seeing videos from there, I'm doubly glad she got out of there! Hoping their house and her work place are OK. They won't know for a while.


So glad she is safe. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good to hear from you Betty. Done well with all those little dolls. Life sounds fairly stable for you currently- same issues still there but no worse. Which is good as they aren't issues likely to go away so good that stable.


Ditto from me too.... great to hear from you. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't hit him yesterday Sam it was our anniversary and he did go on to say everything was delicious can't blame him even I was surprised :sm05:
> Cute cat mitten patterns


LOL. I am sure your cooking skills arent that bad Sonja. Happy Anniversary. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I am sure your cooking skills arent that bad Sonja. Happy Anniversary. :sm11:


What is true, is that Sonja has a 'thing' about her cooking!

And a belated Happy Anniversary from me, Sonja.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Anniversary from me too Sonja.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't hit him yesterday Sam it was our anniversary and he did go on to say everything was delicious can't blame him even I was surprised :sm05:
> Cute cat mitten patterns


I read a sign somewhere that said - Complaints to the cook result in smaller portions!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I read a sign somewhere that said - Complaints to the cook result in smaller portions!


Or, no portion!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my goodness, 81brighteyes, Dear! You definitely need bubblewrap! What trying experiences you have been through and you still sound chipper! Good for you! Quick healing for you!! Hugs! 


81brighteyes said:


> Greetings from a beautiful day in Texas ------ at LONG LAST! The awful summer heat is now behind us. I've had quite a time. On Sept. 14th, tripped over the riser on the salon's chair having stood up after having my hair done and my right leg went onto its side and my body on top of it. It became terribly swollen and hurting some and thinking it a sprained ankle, continued to walk on it. I had an appointment with my physician last Thursday and at that time, while he asked how I had been doing, I mentioned my ankle. He felt it and said he wanted me to have x-rays which I did. Within the block of the building where I had the x-rays, I had just turned the corner and a vehicle coming from the opposite direction came into my lane and hit my car causing a lot of damage on the left front. I was stunned when he hit me. Four days later, I saw the orthopedic surgeon who showed me the brake in the bone and was amazed that I had been able to walk for almost three weeks. I said that I had a high pain threshold to which he remarked that I had a very HIGH pain threshold. The next day, I had cataract surgery on my right eye and am doing well. The orthopedic surgeon had me go to a special place where I was fitted with a big black boot to wear for the next 3 months. What a fun time I've had!!! I'm just thankful that I hadn't broken my leg. Oh, did I add that during the week prior to my surgery, my doctor decided it was the acid reflux that had been making me nauseated and miserable? Since I have to continue icing my ankle and keeping my leg elevated as often as possible, I think I might get more knitting done. Yippee.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How cool to see sequoias in person!


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for hosting another week. Pumpkin humus sounds good. Thank you for complementing Spenser. It is an impressive achievement, more so because he did it on his own.
> Kate and Margaret thank you for summary.
> Planning a picnic to Trail of a Hundred Giants on Wednesday. It is the southern most Sequoia grove in CA! A very special place. Will take pics.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja I bet you are a kitchen ninja, too!


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam glad you are having nice weather . It's been fairly nice here too although it did cloud over this evening so I never got to see the draconids meteor shower hopefully can see it tomorrow if the clouds stay away . September here was the warmest September since they started keeping records
> I think all the recipes and everyone cooking has had a bad effect on me as I spent a couple of hours in the kitchen today and actually cooked somethings that were really tasty and no mishaps although I could have quite cheerfully hit husband over the head with the rolling pin when he said whatever you are cooking smells delicious but that means nothing when you are cooking . Although to be fair he is right about my cooking ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So cute!!


thewren said:


> mittens - mittens - kitty mittens. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Mittens/Insanely-Adorable-Kitten-Mittens
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Mittens/Orange-Tabby-Kitten-Mittens


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool afghan, Sam, and a really nice website for all things yarn!


thewren said:


> check out this australian themed afghan - maybe i should collect all the colors before beginning the project. --- sam
> 
> http://international.elann.com/elann-shop/stained-glass-four-seasons-blanket/


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I was hoping your new meds would make it better. Prayers for improvement. 


thewren said:


> it's been a bit rough today which surprised me since the humidity is so low - and there really isn't anything blooming or throwing out allergnies. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful and fun to see a girl in a tail!


pacer said:


> Finished just in time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice - are you trying it?


thewren said:


> art yarns is starting a knit along - this is what they are knitting. i show it only because i thought it was a very different outlook of a shaw - have never seen quite that shape before - thought it was pretty. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circles-galore-knitalong


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Super, Mary! And you can read that, both ways!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs, not for the prudish.
> 
> For those who do not listen to the 'Today' programme on BBC Radio 4, this is English humour at its best.
> 
> ...


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating! Is turkey for the main meal or is there another traditional food?



gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm and as of now I have caught up on last week's and now this week's tp.
> 
> Sam more great recipes as usual. Although my appetite is poor right now I am going to save a few for the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So good to hear from your cheerful self, Betty! What a lot of dollies...that is awesome!


Bulldog said:


> I don't have a clue what is going on or how much I can write on the new KTP. As promised, I wanted to show you that I met my goal. I ended up with 58 dolls (two for a little girl with cancer, and two for a new grandmother to two). After making 50, I decided to try and make them like a toe up sock and finish them as I progressed with the pattern. Love this method and will gladly share my pattern. They are so much fun.
> My knitting group at the Senior Citizens Center keeps a box for these dolls and the ladies keep it filled for hospitals, police cruisers, battered women's shelters, and social services. I am hoping to make some for the Blair Batson Children's Hospital in Jackson next year.
> I am doing well. My back and leg issue is my cross to bear but I consider myself blessed when I see others so much worse than I. Jim will not adhere to his diet and his BS runs high. He needs a knee replacement but keeps putting it off. Angie continues to struggle with the aftereffects of her trip. She is able to walk although she cannot stand for long periods or feel her leg. She is able to drive and continues to be down the side effects of continued med BUT we are blessed she is alive. One of our designers has asked me to test her pattern. I hope I prove to be as smart as she thinks I am. I found 8 balls of Jojoland Melody, which is 100% wool and is a fingering weight, so I will have to use what I have. It continues to be hard on me to spend any money as I am sure you remember without me whining about it.
> I have missed you all terribly but have been spread frightfully thin. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So adorable and so huggable! ♡♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A belated happy anniversary!! How many?


Swedenme said:


> Couldn't hit him yesterday Sam it was our anniversary and he did go on to say everything was delicious can't blame him even I was surprised :sm05:
> Cute cat mitten patterns


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, I hope you and your loved ones are safe during the storm.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty... Your dolls are beautiful. It is so good to hear from you again. I would love to have your version of the pattern for the dolls. Take care of yourself and know that you are loved and missed here.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sam hope today is better for you!
Sonja belated Happy Anniversary!
Betty the dolls are super! Made with lots of love!
Mary love the mermaid tail!
Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate soon.
Glad to hear relatives safe after Matthew left Florida. News showed St Augustine badly flooded.
Oh homemade pound cake! I enjoy Alton's shows too!
Beautiful morning here!
Hugs to all!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Beautiful and fun to see a girl in a tail!


That was my oldest niece. She is 39 years old.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> A belated happy anniversary!! How many?


That made me laugh as the response that flashed across my brain was too many :sm02: 
38 years and thought we knew best . I think I would have heart failure if my youngest came and told me he was going to get married and he's two years older than we were .


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you those recipes sound delish.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on the mermaid tails. The great niece and great nephews love them. I got some great hugs for them and huge smiles. I couldn't ask for anything more than that. It is cold at the current time so I am a bit chilled. 

82brighteyes...I hope you mend quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is true, is that Sonja has a 'thing' about her cooking!
> 
> And a belated Happy Anniversary from me, Sonja.


I think it's true to say I can cook but I really don't like too and sometimes I get it into my head to cook but then I lose interest and wander off to find something more interesting to do . Completely forget that I have something in the oven till my nose reminds me so I have had some real disasters . I also can't help but change a recipe which sometimes works out great but other times it's " oh oh mothers been doing her own thing again "
I did manage to make a yummy quiche yesterday that I will make again as it tasted far better than a store bought one and my large pan of chicken soup/stew really was to chunky and thick to be a normal soup disappeared very quickly 
But tonight I'm making hunters chicken at the request of youngest and I really don't want to so its a good job I can do this recipe blindfolded so there shouldn't be any disasters


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AiLin said:


> Thank you those recipes sound delish.


I don't think I have seen you here on the Tea party before. come again- and keep watching through the week Sam posts recipes throughout the week and every Friday evening.
ANd we are chatting away all week about all and sundry just about.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, no portion!


Can't do that he's my taster 
:sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja I bet you are a kitchen ninja, too!


Definitley not . If I ever won the lottery I would never cook again :sm02:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just after 9am here and the sun is shining and looks to be nice out today.

Slept fairly well last night. But up at 1am, 5am and 7am. Did manage to sleep til 9 after that????

Going out this morning to grab a few things.
Need to haul my butt out of bed and get in gear☺

Will check in later.???? 

Happy belated Anniversary Sonja☺


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just been reading reports from Reuters that say almost 900 people have died in Haiti as a result of Hurricane Matthew. These countries are the most likely to be devastated by these type of events- and the ones least able to cope as well after.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 9am here and the sun is shining and looks to be nice out today.
> 
> Slept fairly well last night. But up at 1am, 5am and 7am. Did manage to sleep til 9 after that????
> 
> ...


Well I'm up at 1145. Dropped off twice and woke up almost straight away. Decided to give up and get up at least I can achieve something this way!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I don't have a clue what is going on or how much I can write on the new KTP. As promised, I wanted to show you that I met my goal. I ended up with 58 dolls (two for a little girl with cancer, and two for a new grandmother to two). After making 50, I decided to try and make them like a toe up sock and finish them as I progressed with the pattern. Love this method and will gladly share my pattern. They are so much fun.
> My knitting group at the Senior Citizens Center keeps a box for these dolls and the ladies keep it filled for hospitals, police cruisers, battered women's shelters, and social services. I am hoping to make some for the Blair Batson Children's Hospital in Jackson next year.
> I am doing well. My back and leg issue is my cross to bear but I consider myself blessed when I see others so much worse than I. Jim will not adhere to his diet and his BS runs high. He needs a knee replacement but keeps putting it off. Angie continues to struggle with the aftereffects of her trip. She is able to walk although she cannot stand for long periods or feel her leg. She is able to drive and continues to be down the side effects of continued med BUT we are blessed she is alive. One of our designers has asked me to test her pattern. I hope I prove to be as smart as she thinks I am. I found 8 balls of Jojoland Melody, which is 100% wool and is a fingering weight, so I will have to use what I have. It continues to be hard on me to spend any money as I am sure you remember without me whining about it.
> I have missed you all terribly but have been spread frightfully thin. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


How lovely to hear from you Betty it's been to long . Glad to hear you are still going to your knitting group . Your dolls are all gorgeous. I bet you could knit them in your sleep now . I've got your pattern bookmarked from when it was posted before but still have nt knit one yet .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Happy Anniversary from me too Sonja.


Thank you Margaret and everybody


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam glad you are having nice weather . It's been fairly nice here too although it did cloud over this evening so I never got to see the draconids meteor shower hopefully can see it tomorrow if the clouds stay away . September here was the warmest September since they started keeping records
> I think all the recipes and everyone cooking has had a bad effect on me as I spent a couple of hours in the kitchen today and actually cooked somethings that were really tasty and no mishaps although I could have quite cheerfully hit husband over the head with the rolling pin when he said whatever you are cooking smells delicious but that means nothing when you are cooking . Although to be fair he is right about my cooking ????


You need a sign that says.."Kiss The Cook"...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect! You are the queen of the mermaid blankets!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jonibee said:


> You need a sign that says.."Kiss The Cook"...


Well after some of the things he's been saying recently she might want him to... :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Sam hope today is better for you!
> Sonja belated Happy Anniversary!
> Betty the dolls are super! Made with lots of love!
> Mary love the mermaid tail!
> ...


Does that mean Matthew has passed, or is there the threat he might swing round and return? I sure hope not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh as the response that flashed across my brain was too many :sm02:
> 38 years and thought we knew best . I think I would have heart failure if my youngest came and told me he was going to get married and he's two years older than we were .


LOL, :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does that mean Matthew has passed, or is there the threat he might swing round and return? I sure hope not!


Julie it might turn around out in Atlantic and head back down south. It would be several days and wind would greatly diminish. If it does just hope it fizzles out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's true to say I can cook but I really don't like too and sometimes I get it into my head to cook but then I lose interest and wander off to find something more interesting to do . Completely forget that I have something in the oven till my nose reminds me so I have had some real disasters . I also can't help but change a recipe which sometimes works out great but other times it's " oh oh mothers been doing her own thing again "
> I did manage to make a yummy quiche yesterday that I will make again as it tasted far better than a store bought one and my large pan of chicken soup/stew really was to chunky and thick to be a normal soup disappeared very quickly
> But tonight I'm making hunters chicken at the request of youngest and I really don't want to so its a good job I can do this recipe blindfolded so there shouldn't be any disasters


I have timers that I cart around with me, to remind me that I have something in or on the stove. The OT's got me what they call a 'perching stool' which I use when it is a short term wait, I find that invaluable. Hoping your Hunter's Chicken went well! Does Husband ever cook?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty those dolls are delightful! You have made such a wonderful gift and those children receiving them will surely be blessed. Would love the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't think I have seen you here on the Tea party before. come again- and keep watching through the week Sam posts recipes throughout the week and every Friday evening.
> ANd we are chatting away all week about all and sundry just about.


Definitely not posted to the Tea Party before, as darowil says, welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 9am here and the sun is shining and looks to be nice out today.
> 
> Slept fairly well last night. But up at 1am, 5am and 7am. Did manage to sleep til 9 after that????
> 
> ...


That sounds like every night for me, Mel, without the sleeping till 9. Hoping you're having a good day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Cathy*This sounds yummy and I want to make it....need to check though if I'm misreading or if you left out something. It says "Last add approx 150ml to 200ml. " What are you adding?


sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot... wow we are up to page 6 already!
> 
> Thankyou Sam and ladies for our new start to a new week.
> I keep meaning to share a yummy recipe that I have made a couple of times (had it again last night). Recipe from a friend of mine. Her version.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just been reading reports from Reuters that say almost 900 people have died in Haiti as a result of Hurricane Matthew. These countries are the most likely to be devastated by these type of events- and the ones least able to cope as well after.


And the Pacific Islands, particularly Tonga and Fiji, who have suffered so badly in last years' Cyclones, are saying, as the Cyclone Season approaches, that the schools where they have previously sheltered, are liable to collapse totally, in the next emergency.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Julie it might turn around out in Atlantic and head back down south. It would be several days and wind would greatly diminish. If it does just hope it fizzles out.


I sure hope so!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps you need to make yourself a mermaid blanket!


pacer said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the mermaid tails. The great niece and great nephews love them. I got some great hugs for them and huge smiles. I couldn't ask for anything more than that. It is cold at the current time so I am a bit chilled.
> 
> 82brighteyes...I hope you mend quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally, pictures. Hey, the pad is working again. I couldn't do spaces or "h's".

Doing the thumbs with this new to me technique, where you knit waste yarn right in where the thumbs are to be and then pick up the live stitches at the end. Also, I really got a lot of practice on lace on the front side of this mitten and made no mistakes. Thinking I had finally mastered lace, my first mistake, I found that the last rows were almost a disaster. I just kept foraging on but I fudged it. So much for mastering lace. :sm17: :sm23: One thumb done, one to go.


These are big mittens. Another lady said the same thing. All one size, but I would knit on size 1 needles or cut down on some of the repeats. I will find someone with big hands. Have a friend in mind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you.
> Tami, sorry you had such an off day. Hope you feel better soon. Thank you, I'm looking forward to being in Sequoia grove.


Better today thank you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bless you for all those dolls, Betty. They are adorable! And I've been working from stash for nearly a year myself. The last yarn I bought was for DD's birthday/Christmas present last November. I totally relate to money issues. Sorry that Angie still has trouble, but as you say, she is still with you and I know that's what matters to you. Hugs and good to see you back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jonibee said:


> You need a sign that says.."Kiss The Cook"...


That's a good idea or maybe one that says be careful what you say to the cook :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I don't have a clue what is going on or how much I can write on the new KTP. As promised, I wanted to show you that I met my goal. I ended up with 58 dolls (two for a little girl with cancer, and two for a new grandmother to two). After making 50, I decided to try and make them like a toe up sock and finish them as I progressed with the pattern. Love this method and will gladly share my pattern. They are so much fun.
> My knitting group at the Senior Citizens Center keeps a box for these dolls and the ladies keep it filled for hospitals, police cruisers, battered women's shelters, and social services. I am hoping to make some for the Blair Batson Children's Hospital in Jackson next year.
> I am doing well. My back and leg issue is my cross to bear but I consider myself blessed when I see others so much worse than I. Jim will not adhere to his diet and his BS runs high. He needs a knee replacement but keeps putting it off. Angie continues to struggle with the aftereffects of her trip. She is able to walk although she cannot stand for long periods or feel her leg. She is able to drive and continues to be down the side effects of continued med BUT we are blessed she is alive. One of our designers has asked me to test her pattern. I hope I prove to be as smart as she thinks I am. I found 8 balls of Jojoland Melody, which is 100% wool and is a fingering weight, so I will have to use what I have. It continues to be hard on me to spend any money as I am sure you remember without me whining about it.
> I have missed you all terribly but have been spread frightfully thin. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Betty it's so good to hear from you! The dolls are wonderful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It was Stephen King the dark half.


I did read that one, not a favorite of mine either. Have you read Robert McCammon? Or Dean Koontz's early work? You might like those.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have timers that I cart around with me, to remind me that I have something in or on the stove. The OT's got me what they call a 'perching stool' which I use when it is a short term wait, I find that invaluable. Hoping your Hunter's Chicken went well! Does Husband ever cook?


Middle son has turned up bearing food so I've wriggled out of cooking . Yippee


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Couldn't hit him yesterday Sam it was our anniversary and he did go on to say everything was delicious can't blame him even I was surprised :sm05:
> Cute cat mitten patterns


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I read a sign somewhere that said - Complaints to the cook result in smaller portions!


 :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot... wow we are up to page 6 already!
> 
> Thankyou Sam and ladies for our new start to a new week.
> I keep meaning to share a yummy recipe that I have made a couple of times (had it again last night). Recipe from a friend of mine. Her version.
> ...


This sounds terrific! I'll show DD, as we both like pasta dishes. I think we have almost everything except bacon and mushrooms.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh as the response that flashed across my brain was too many :sm02:
> 38 years and thought we knew best . I think I would have heart failure if my youngest came and told me he was going to get married and he's two years older than we were .


I know what you mean! When I was the age my youngest is now, I'd been married 6 years and had just had my third child. Mind blowing now as I look back. Happy anniversary to you and DH!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Finally, pictures. Hey, the pad is working again. I couldn't do spaces or "h's".
> 
> Doing the thumbs with this new to me technique, where you knit waste yarn right in where the thumbs are to be and then pick up the live stitches at the end. Also, I really got a lot of practice on lace on the front side of this mitten and made no mistakes. Thinking I had finally mastered lace, my first mistake, I found that the last rows were almost a disaster. I just kept foraging on but I fudged it. So much for mastering lace. :sm17: :sm23: One thumb done, one to go.
> 
> These are big mittens. Another lady said the same thing. All one size, but I would knit on size 1 needles or cut down on some of the repeats. I will find someone with big hands. Have a friend in mind.


Looking great! I have not done many mittens, but I made myself a bigger pair because I wear gloves under them when it's really cold (because of the Raynaud's).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has turned up bearing food so I've wriggled out of cooking . Yippee


Good on him! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't do that he's my taster
> :sm02:


Same here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely not posted to the Tea Party before, as darowil says, welcome!


And welcome from me also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the Pacific Islands, particularly Tonga and Fiji, who have suffered so badly in last years' Cyclones, are saying, as the Cyclone Season approaches, that the schools where they have previously sheltered, are liable to collapse totally, in the next emergency.


Not good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Finally, pictures. Hey, the pad is working again. I couldn't do spaces or "h's".
> 
> Doing the thumbs with this new to me technique, where you knit waste yarn right in where the thumbs are to be and then pick up the live stitches at the end. Also, I really got a lot of practice on lace on the front side of this mitten and made no mistakes. Thinking I had finally mastered lace, my first mistake, I found that the last rows were almost a disaster. I just kept foraging on but I fudged it. So much for mastering lace. :sm17: :sm23: One thumb done, one to go.
> 
> These are big mittens. Another lady said the same thing. All one size, but I would knit on size 1 needles or cut down on some of the repeats. I will find someone with big hands. Have a friend in mind.


You are doing great! Love the color.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has turned up bearing food so I've wriggled out of cooking . Yippee


Yay! I've managed to wiggle out of cooking quite often lately!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating! Is turkey for the main meal or is there another traditional food?


Yes, we usually have turkey. My sister is having our family tonight & inlaws tomorrow so I hope she cooks turkey for us. If not, I bought an 8 pound one last week that I will cook in the next few day. I love turkey & we don't have it often enough to suit me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh as the response that flashed across my brain was too many :sm02:
> 38 years and thought we knew best . I think I would have heart failure if my youngest came and told me he was going to get married and he's two years older than we were .


Belated happy anniversary. You really were babies????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AiLin said:


> Thank you those recipes sound delish.


Welcome to the tea party, AiLin, hope you join in the chatter.

May I ask what part of Alberta you live in? I'm near Lloydminster


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's true to say I can cook but I really don't like too and sometimes I get it into my head to cook but then I lose interest and wander off to find something more interesting to do . Completely forget that I have something in the oven till my nose reminds me so I have had some real disasters . I also can't help but change a recipe which sometimes works out great but other times it's " oh oh mothers been doing her own thing again "
> I did manage to make a yummy quiche yesterday that I will make again as it tasted far better than a store bought one and my large pan of chicken soup/stew really was to chunky and thick to be a normal soup disappeared very quickly
> But tonight I'm making hunters chicken at the request of youngest and I really don't want to so its a good job I can do this recipe blindfolded so there shouldn't be any disasters


That sounds like my way of cooking, thank heavens for the stove times or I would have burned lots of things????
What is hunters chicken?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Finally, pictures. Hey, the pad is working again. I couldn't do spaces or "h's".
> 
> Doing the thumbs with this new to me technique, where you knit waste yarn right in where the thumbs are to be and then pick up the live stitches at the end. Also, I really got a lot of practice on lace on the front side of this mitten and made no mistakes. Thinking I had finally mastered lace, my first mistake, I found that the last rows were almost a disaster. I just kept foraging on but I fudged it. So much for mastering lace. :sm17: :sm23: One thumb done, one to go.
> 
> These are big mittens. Another lady said the same thing. All one size, but I would knit on size 1 needles or cut down on some of the repeats. I will find someone with big hands. Have a friend in mind.


Looking good Daralene . Are you going to keep some of the mittens or are they going to be gifts ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just been reading reports from Reuters that say almost 900 people have died in Haiti as a result of Hurricane Matthew. These countries are the most likely to be devastated by these type of events- and the ones least able to cope as well after.


That poor country seems to never recover from one disaster. Until the next comes, earthquakes & terrible storms have killed so many & I think a lot of the homes are no more than shacks so cannot withstand any wind. So sad.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we usually have turkey. My sister is having our family tonight & inlaws tomorrow so I hope she cooks turkey for us. If not, I bought an 8 pound one last week that I will cook in the next few day. I love turkey & we don't have it often enough to suit me


Me, too! I miss when I had my big freezer and could buy turkeys super cheap after holidays and have them whenever. We buy ground turkey but that is just not the same!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Cathy*This sounds yummy and I want to make it....need to check though if I'm misreading or if you left out something. It says "Last add approx 150ml to 200ml. " What are you adding?


I was going to ask the same thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the Pacific Islands, particularly Tonga and Fiji, who have suffered so badly in last years' Cyclones, are saying, as the Cyclone Season approaches, that the schools where they have previously sheltered, are liable to collapse totally, in the next emergency.


That's a scary situation. Makes me once again glad I live in the frigid north


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, Haiti seems to have got more trouble than they deserve... I really feel for them. I hope they manage to recover but one wonders how much more the island can withstand. I know other islands are suffering the same. Terrible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds like my way of cooking, thank heavens for the stove times or I would have burned lots of things????
> What is hunters chicken?


It's basically chicken breast wrapped in bacon cooked in a type of barbecue sauce and sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top 
But I stuff some cheese inside the chicken breast then wrap it in the bacon . I also leave the chicken to marinade in the barbecue sauce before cooking it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did read that one, not a favorite of mine either. Have you read Robert McCammon? Or Dean Koontz's early work? You might like those.


If you like thrillers, I just finished reading James Pattersons Invisible, so many twists & turns. I like his books


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we usually have turkey. My sister is having our family tonight & inlaws tomorrow so I hope she cooks turkey for us. If not, I bought an 8 pound one last week that I will cook in the next few day. I love turkey & we don't have it often enough to suit me


Hope you and everyone else in Canada has a freat week end Bonnie . 
Have you still got snow ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has turned up bearing food so I've wriggled out of cooking . Yippee


You really did a good job raising those boys????, I don't think mine have ever turned up with supper unless it was some sort of wild game they wanted cooked???? Oldest son often brings us fish when he catches more than they can eat & im always happy to get that. We haven't had fish for ages so I hope someone goes fishing soon. 
I went to visit my friend yesterday, she had dug & washed her carrots so we sat at the kitchen table & visited while we cut the ends & bad spots off 5-5gallon pails of them????, anyway, she was telling me her DS&DH went fishing last week & she canned 7 pints of it. I haven't done that for years but it's so good, better than the best canned salmon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know what you mean! When I was the age my youngest is now, I'd been married 6 years and had just had my third child. Mind blowing now as I look back. Happy anniversary to you and DH!


Another child bride.???? We were much older than most of our friends when we got married, I was 24 & DH was 30


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, Haiti seems to have got more trouble than they deserve... I really feel for them. I hope they manage to recover but one wonders how much more the island can withstand. I know other islands are suffering the same. Terrible.


I saw a documentary about Haiti some time ago & it said that when the Haitians kicked the French out of their country in a slave revolt other countries refused to trade with them because they didn't want the blacks in their countries to get ideas. It has remained a terribly poor country ever since.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's basically chicken breast wrapped in bacon cooked in a type of barbecue sauce and sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top
> But I stuff some cheese inside the chicken breast then wrap it in the bacon . I also leave the chicken to marinade in the barbecue sauce before cooking it


That sounds good & quite easy, I may have to try it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you and everyone else in Canada has a freat week end Bonnie .
> Have you still got snow ?


The deck is still white but what was on the grass has melted.
There's more in the forcast & it's very grey, cold & windy this morning


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Welcome to the tea party, AiLin, hope you join in the chatter.
> 
> May I ask what part of Alberta you live in? I'm near Lloydminster


Welcome AiLin


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like thrillers, I just finished reading James Pattersons Invisible, so many twists & turns. I like his books


Was this one by him or by one of his team? I enjoy his books.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy anniversary Mr. & Mrs. SwedenMe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has turned up bearing food so I've wriggled out of cooking . Yippee


Now that sounds good. Always nice to get out of cooking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like thrillers, I just finished reading James Pattersons Invisible, so many twists & turns. I like his books


I enjoy his as well. Put it on hold at the library.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another child bride.???? We were much older than most of our friends when we got married, I was 24 & DH was 30


I was 2 weeks off 27 and David 24


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw a documentary about Haiti some time ago & it said that when the Haitians kicked the French out of their country in a slave revolt other countries refused to trade with them because they didn't want the blacks in their countries to get ideas. It has remained a terribly poor country ever since.


Saw tonight that they are the poorest country in the Western Hemisphere


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was this one by him or by one of his team? I enjoy his books.


Him with someone else, but can't remember who. All I noticed when I put it on hold was that someone else involved- I wonder how much he does of the ones done with someone else?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am going to head off to bed as it is 3am. Nearly went an hour ago and got looking at socks started from the heel on Ravelry!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Hiking trails with 7 children 7 years old and younger along with 7 adults.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

One April, thank you, it is cool. Some of trees have hollows at base due to fire. They are still growing! I use to play hide and seek with Joshua, my golden, by hiding inside.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kids in their tails.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, mitten beautiful, love the color. 
Mary, I'll bet it was fun hiking with that many children.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kids in their tails.


They all look so nice and warm. Lots of smiles too! The colors are terrific!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Daralene love the mittens. Looks like a raspberry color-so pretty. Can't wait to see next pattern. Job well done! Hugs!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Another great opening, Sam. My mom used to make poppy seed noodles and I remember they were delicious. We had a lovely day yesterday but this morning dawned wet and cooler. We're only going to reach the low 60's from what I hear. Hopefully, it's temporary and warm weather will return for a little while. I hope you enjoy your weekend visiting. I had a look at the stained glass afghan. It's pretty but not something I want to do.

Summary ladies, another great job. Thanks.

Mel, congratulations to Gage on achieving his karate stripe.

Terrible news about the deaths in Haiti. I hope others affected by the hurricane are in safe places.

81brighteyes - what an awful month you have had. Hope you're on the mend. What are you taking for acid reflux that is giving you a problem? I am on omeprazole and it works for me. Sure know when I don't take it.

Mary - looks like your mermaid tail was much appreciated.

Back to reading some more.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, mitten beautiful, love the color.
> Mary, I'll bet it was fun hiking with that many children.


We have been hiking for several hours and still are on the trails for quite a while yet. I am resting with a niece currently.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs, not for the prudish.
> 
> For those who do not listen to the 'Today' programme on BBC Radio 4, this is English humour at its best.
> 
> ...


Funny!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yesterday wasn't a great day. I was fine in the morning, if a bit weezy. I got up and took my thyroid meds, which I have to take an hour before anything else, and can only drink water for that hour. I got ready and left for breakfast with Amber and Arriana, as is usual on Thursday mornings before Thursday knitting. We ordered, and I decided that as it had been an hour and a half, I could use my inhaler before our breakfast arrived. I guess that was not a good idea. I think the 2 meds did not react well together. I felt "off" the rest of the day. I was getting supper ready, DH had requested scratch made macaroni and cheese done in the oven. Well, while cooking the cheese sauce, I got very nauseous and funny headed. Told DH how to finish it, as he was layering the macaroni in the baking dish with chunks of cheese, as he likes it cheesy. Well, I was winging it, instead of using a recipe. It did not come out good. DH cooked the chicken that was to go with it while I went to lay down. I was down for about an hour, and felt half way decent when I got up. Today I have just been tired.
> ,
> DD had signed up for a baby wearing photo shoot for today. She is very involved in baby wearing as it has been a God send since she had Arriana. Wish she had known about it when she had Damien! Anyway, she wanted to do a 3 generation photo, with us all wearing complimenting clothes of course. So she and Arriana came and we decided on what we were wearing, then Arriana decided she wanted eggs to eat. So scrambled eggs and toast became lunch. Then they went home so DD could get some things done before picking up Damien from school and picking me up for the photo shoot. Arriana cooperated for the first half, but not so well for the second half. At least Amber thinks we got some good 3 generation shots, and some with me and Arriana. Arriana decided she did NOT want up for the shots with her mom. Amber has a bachlorette party to attend tonight, as she is maid of honor next weekend. The bride wanted to do a wine tasting, so that is what Amber arranged. It will probably be a good girls night out, but not too over the top, as the bride's DB passed away late last week, and his funeral was Monday. DH and I went for supper to the local Moose Lodge. DH had steamed flounder, fries, peas and salad. I had chicken paprikas, and peas. It was quite good. We are now watching Good Eats with Alton Brown on the food channel. He has been making Apple Pie, and DH is sitting here drooling! I guess I will be making apple pie in the morning.


Sounds like the dust affected you more than you thought. Hope you're feeling much better now. Will you be posting some of the photos?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Many thanks to all the dear KPers who so kindly sent me good wishes. You all are very much appreciated. I will have to remove the boot to drive and then put it on in the car when I want to get out as I am not allowed to stand or walk without it. Hopefully, that and elevating the leg plus ice packs 3 to 4 times a day should cause the bone to heal.


Good thing it was your left foot and not your right as you wouldn't be able to drive. I'm assuming you have an automatic??


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! To all our northern neighbours.
> 
> Which novel did you read? I haven't read several of the newer ones.
> 
> ...


Thank you. We're going out for dinner tomorrow rather than Monday. Hope my fellow Canadians have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, Betty, you have done a marvellous job with those dolls. Nice to see you back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is true, is that Sonja has a 'thing' about her cooking!
> 
> And a belated Happy Anniversary from me, Sonja.


And from me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I read a sign somewhere that said - Complaints to the cook result in smaller portions!


Good one!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Julie it might turn around out in Atlantic and head back down south. It would be several days and wind would greatly diminish. If it does just hope it fizzles out.


I see that it's hit the Carolinas now. It's amazing to think that people who live a mile from the coast were also evacuated. These hurricanes just seem to get worse each year. I just saw a photo of Haiti and those people were badly affected. They've never really recovered from the last one. Most of the roads and bridges are out and can only receive help by air.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has turned up bearing food so I've wriggled out of cooking . Yippee


Isn't he the thoughtful one! Should be more like him. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Finally, pictures. Hey, the pad is working again. I couldn't do spaces or "h's".
> 
> Doing the thumbs with this new to me technique, where you knit waste yarn right in where the thumbs are to be and then pick up the live stitches at the end. Also, I really got a lot of practice on lace on the front side of this mitten and made no mistakes. Thinking I had finally mastered lace, my first mistake, I found that the last rows were almost a disaster. I just kept foraging on but I fudged it. So much for mastering lace. :sm17: :sm23: One thumb done, one to go.
> 
> These are big mittens. Another lady said the same thing. All one size, but I would knit on size 1 needles or cut down on some of the repeats. I will find someone with big hands. Have a friend in mind.


Nice job. I haven't made mittens in years. Should get back at it because they say mittens are warmer than gloves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, ????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we usually have turkey. My sister is having our family tonight & inlaws tomorrow so I hope she cooks turkey for us. If not, I bought an 8 pound one last week that I will cook in the next few day. I love turkey & we don't have it often enough to suit me


And I'm just the opposite. My DH hated it and I would be happy having it once a year. I don't mind it so much when it's just been cooked but don't like leftovers. Am I weird?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Welcome to the tea party, AiLin, hope you join in the chatter.
> 
> May I ask what part of Alberta you live in? I'm near Lloydminster


I missed AiLin's post. Welcome from another Canadian.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like thrillers, I just finished reading James Pattersons Invisible, so many twists & turns. I like his books


I really like his books. I'm not really a Clive Cussler fan but my brother is and he has given me a box of his books. I have read a couple and have quite enjoyed them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up so I'm taking Candy for a walk. Back later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another child bride.???? We were much older than most of our friends when we got married, I was 24 & DH was 30


Me too, I was 20 and DH was 25. However I didn't have DS#1 until I was 25 and thought of myself as an older mother! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw tonight that they are the poorest country in the Western Hemisphere


We are calling in to Haiti as part of our cruise next May. I wonder if there's anything I could take with me, or probably giving money now would be a better idea?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was this one by him or by one of his team? I enjoy his books.


Him & David Ellis


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Sonja & DH


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was 2 weeks off 27 and David 24


Oh, you robbed the cradle????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ive just finished one sock and I feel as if it's taken me forever . I think I've knitted this one sock twice as I had to pull back and make the cuff longer as its for youngest son . Then silly me tried a new type of heel but the way the designer wrote the instructions just baffled me so that came out . Then I thought I wasn't going to have enough yarn so started toe part to early realised I had more than enough yarn so out it all came again . I'm looking at the yarn for the next sock I just can't face it going to knit on my Christmas cardy instead


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Him with someone else, but can't remember who. All I noticed when I put it on hold was that someone else involved- I wonder how much he does of the ones done with someone else?


I've wondered that too, or if his name just gets better sales.

I like Clive Cussler books & he also writes with other people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too, I was 20 and DH was 25. However I didn't have DS#1 until I was 25 and thought of myself as an older mother! :sm06: :sm09:


I was 27 when first son was born, he was such a colicky baby we weren't sure we would have another, it took 6 years for me to get stupid again???? But I'm glad i did . I was definitely an older mom


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have read Dean Koontz and really like him . I have read whatever I have been able to get my hands on of his. 

Yes we do have turkey for Thanksgiving. 
In my family growing up and in my years with Greg we have Turkey for Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas. I agree Bonnie. Not often enough. Once in a while if we could afford it we would buy an extra turkey and throw it in the freezer and when we got the urge we had one just for the heck of it. 

AiLin welcome to the ktp. You will find good recipes, great friends and help with any knitting. Hope you continue to he part of our ktp family. Always live it when new people join and then before you know they are part of the family☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We are calling in to Haiti as part of our cruise next May. I wonder if there's anything I could take with me, or probably giving money now would be a better idea?


I didn't think there was any tourism there. You hear of lots going to the Dominican Republic which is part of the same island but I've not heard of anyone going to Haiti. Those poor people


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

When I had Gage I was 29 and considered the old lady on the maternity floor. All the other mothers were aged 16 to 21.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My heart goes out to the Haitian people. All the damage they have suffered and loss of life. It makes you really think of what you have.????
They must be strong people to pick up and go on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive just finished one sock and I feel as if it's taken me forever . I think I've knitted this one sock twice as I had to pull back and make the cuff longer as its for youngest son . Then silly me tried a new type of heel but the way the designer wrote the instructions just baffled me so that came out . Then I thought I wasn't going to have enough yarn so started toe part to early realised I had more than enough yarn so out it all came again . I'm looking at the yarn for the next sock I just can't face it going to knit on my Christmas cardy instead


I hate when I have trouble with something, so frustrating. I've knit several pair of socks from Margaret's toe up workshop, now my favorite pattern, I love how that heel comes together, so much easier than having a gusset like I was taught by mom.

I started another mermaid tail for GD but really need to get back at that cross stitch picture, framing has been discounted twice since I started it, hope it comes on sale when I'm finally done so I can give it for Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have read Dean Koontz and really like him . I have read whatever I have been able to get my hands on of his.
> 
> Yes we do have turkey for Thanksgiving.
> In my family growing up and in my years with Greg we have Turkey for Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas. I agree Bonnie. Not often enough. Once in a while if we could afford it we would buy an extra turkey and throw it in the freezer and when we got the urge we had one just for the heck of it.
> ...


When I was working, the hospital kitchen cooked a turkey about every2-3 weeks, on those days I always saved my lunch & had turkey dinner, now if I want it, I have to cook it so only 3-4 times a year????
I talked to my sister this morning, she's making turkey for supper????????
I made a huge pumpkin pie to take there, I have a pan 12-14 inch diameter that came from Costco, I love it for taking places, you can cut it into about 14 pieces & they are still a good size so you only have to take one pan, much handier. I made a 2nd pie for home but had to open a second can of pumpkin so had some left over so then I made the cheesecake too, it's in the oven now, sure smells good in my house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds good & quite easy, I may have to try it.


It is easy and tasty . I think it's one of sons favourite meals


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The deck is still white but what was on the grass has melted.
> There's more in the forcast & it's very grey, cold & windy this morning


Was hoping it would disappear and give you a few days more nice weather before winter takes hold


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Back from a 4 hour hike.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Hiking trails with 7 children 7 years old and younger along with 7 adults.


Great pictures Mary weather doesn't look to bad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Kids in their tails.


More great pictures . I'm thinking those fish tails will keep them all warm and snug


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hoping it would disappear and give you a few days more nice weather before winter takes hold


We are still hoping


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Sonja & DH


Thank you Kate and everyone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, looks. Like you are having a great time. Great pictures.

Desert Joy, sounds like you are going to a lovely place, hope you share pictures.

Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians. Do you celebrate Thanksgiving in the U.K. Or Australia-NZ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was working, the hospital kitchen cooked a turkey about every2-3 weeks, on those days I always saved my lunch & had turkey dinner, now if I want it, I have to cook it so only 3-4 times a year????
> I talked to my sister this morning, she's making turkey for supper????????
> I made a huge pumpkin pie to take there, I have a pan 12-14 inch diameter that came from Costco, I love it for taking places, you can cut it into about 14 pieces & they are still a good size so you only have to take one pan, much handier. I made a 2nd pie for home but had to open a second can of pumpkin so had some left over so then I made the cheesecake too, it's in the oven now, sure smells good in my house


I still haven't tasted pumpkin . Think I might make a pie since the pumpkins are so very cheap here just now and it's usually the only time I see them being sold as its coming up to Halloween 
Will have to look up a recipe


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, looks. Like you are having a great time. Great pictures.
> 
> Desert Joy, sounds like you are going to a lovely place, hope you share pictures.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians. Do you celebrate Thanksgiving in the U.K. Or Australia-NZ?


No not here Bonnie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Not good.


As Margaret was saying they are the countries least able to rebuild after the devastation caused by these 'super' storms.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a scary situation. Makes me once again glad I live in the frigid north


 :sm24: The Atolls in particular are losing ground water to sea water contamination, as the levels rise, and a certain unmentionable American Politician (would be ) claims it is a Chinese myth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hiking trails with 7 children 7 years old and younger along with 7 adults.


Always interesting to see other part of the world!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kids in their tails.


Looks like they are a great success!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Back from a 4 hour hike.


My suspicion is that those 'mushrooms' are Toadstools, or at best Puffballs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I still haven't tasted pumpkin . Think I might make a pie since the pumpkins are so very cheap here just now and it's usually the only time I see them being sold as its coming up to Halloween
> Will have to look up a recipe


Only ever had Pumpkin since coming to NZ, but I love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No not here Bonnie


No, not here either, (re: Thanksgiving)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hunters chicken sounds really good. Will have to try that. Thanks.


Swedenme said:


> It's basically chicken breast wrapped in bacon cooked in a type of barbecue sauce and sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top
> But I stuff some cheese inside the chicken breast then wrap it in the bacon . I also leave the chicken to marinade in the barbecue sauce before cooking it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got Alice's DNA results! I guessed the closest.....She is mostly Weimaramer with a little boxer and Italian Greyhound.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How much fun! I know the kids really are having a blast and hopefully the adults too!


pacer said:


> Hiking trails with 7 children 7 years old and younger along with 7 adults.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those kids sure are enjoying their tails.....hope my granddaughter (teens) enjoy them half as much!


pacer said:


> Kids in their tails.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So the cheesecake is a pumpkin cheesecake? Sounds delicious! Eat a slice for me....or send me the recipe!


Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was working, the hospital kitchen cooked a turkey about every2-3 weeks, on those days I always saved my lunch & had turkey dinner, now if I want it, I have to cook it so only 3-4 times a year????
> I talked to my sister this morning, she's making turkey for supper????????
> I made a huge pumpkin pie to take there, I have a pan 12-14 inch diameter that came from Costco, I love it for taking places, you can cut it into about 14 pieces & they are still a good size so you only have to take one pan, much handier. I made a 2nd pie for home but had to open a second can of pumpkin so had some left over so then I made the cheesecake too, it's in the oven now, sure smells good in my house


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, will do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, love the pics. Just looking at mushrooms look like boletos. But that would require pulling one up and maybe spore print for true I'd and I still wouldn't eat one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got Alice's DNA results! I guessed the closest.....She is mostly Weimaramer with a little boxer and Italian Greyhound.


So definitely NOT Ridgeback as someone thought!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I love pumpkin pie and most anything pumpkin flavor. But I do have friends who absolutely detest it. I think I am safe in saying that you either love it or hate it. ????????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I just changed my avatar pic to Gage ☺ ❤ ☝


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My suspicion is that those 'mushrooms' are Toadstools, or at best Puffballs.


I was thinking toadstools too . Puffballs here are white and grow as large as a small football , they grow wild near where I live .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking toadstools too . Puffballs here are white and grow as large as a small football , they grow wild near where I live .


Where I live the puffballs grow to be bigger then that. I don't eat it but my friends family does and Greg is a big fan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just changed my avatar pic to Gage ☺ ❤ ☝


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking toadstools too . Puffballs here are white and grow as large as a small football , they grow wild near where I live .


I certainly would not be taking the risk of cooking with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


Thank you Julie. I love this picture. I haven't seen a smile this happy and genuine in such a long time. It helps me to remember on my bad days that any of my decisions as of the last year have been to benefit this guy.???? ☺


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think there was any tourism there. You hear of lots going to the Dominican Republic which is part of the same island but I've not heard of anyone going to Haiti. Those poor people


The ship only calls in for a day....don't know if I want to actually land there. My brother visited the Dominican Republic a few years ago on holiday & he said he really didn't like feeling like the "rich" (he's anything but!) tourist in such a poor country. Then again, I suppose tourism must bring jobs too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, looks. Like you are having a great time. Great pictures.
> 
> Desert Joy, sounds like you are going to a lovely place, hope you share pictures.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians. Do you celebrate Thanksgiving in the U.K. Or Australia-NZ?


Not over here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. I love this picture. I haven't seen a smile this happy and genuine in such a long time. It helps me to remember on my bad days that any of my decisions as of the last year have been to benefit this guy.???? ☺


 :sm24: We can only do what we believe is for the best, in any situation. I know Gage is your #1.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 8 October '16

A bit cooler today. Sunny and blue sky but barely 60° and there is enough of a breeze to further cool it down. Howsomever - Gary is in shorts - no t-shirt - waxing his truck in the backyard. I asked him if he wasn't cold - "No - I'm sweating" was the answer I got. I could wax the truck bare naked and I still wouldn't be sweating in that heat. And no doubt be in jail of indecent and scary exposure.

I wonder what would happen if you tried to spin dryer fluff?

I think Alexis is to be home this weekend - I am hoping to get her over here to teach me a few things about putting pictures on ktp. I should write a book for dummies on computer directions. I can't be the only one. I realize there are a few in print - but mine would be better - mine would leave no guess work.

So - a little thought about Sunday dinner.

SLOW COOKER HAWAIIAN PORK CHOPS

Super tender slow cooked pork chops in sweet and tangy Hawaiian sauce with juicy pineapple!

AUTHOR: TIFFANY
http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com 
PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 6 hours
TOTAL TIME: 6 hours 15 mins
Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Main Dish
Cuisine: American
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS
2 pounds pork chops (see note)
½ cup soy sauce
⅓ cup brown sugar
¼ cup ketchup
1 15-ounce can pineapple slices (including the liquid), divided.
3 tablespoons rice vinegar
2 teaspoon minced garlic
½ cup cold water + 3 tablespoons corn starch
cooked rice and chopped cilantro for serving

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Whisk together the soy sauce, brown sugar, ketchup, the liquid from the can of pineapple slices (save the pineapple, you'll use it in step 2), rice vinegar, and minced garlic.

2. Whisk together the cold water and corn starch until dissolved.

3. Stir into the sauce mixture.

4. Lightly grease your slow cooker.

5. Pour half of the sauce mixture into the slow cooker.

6. Place pork chops in the slow cooker along with the pineapple slices.

7. Pour the remaining sauce over the top.

8. Cover and cook on high for 3-4 hours or on low 6 hours.

9. Serve pork chops over rice and garnish with chopped cilantro.

NOTES: I used 6 thin pork chops. You'll want at least one per person. If they are thin you may want 2 per person.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2016/02/slow-cooker-hawaiian-pork-chops.html

Whole-Wheat Spaghettini with Pork Meatballs and Corn Cream 

Union Square Cafe's chef Carmen Quagliata makes his inspired version of spaghetti and meatballs with whole-wheat pasta, corn cream, corn kernels and chanterelles. Wine director Jason Wagner finds Montebruno's vibrant Willamette Valley Pinot Noir is the perfect foil for the earthiness of the dish.

http://www.foodandwine.com 
TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 30 MIN 
SERVES 6

INGREDIENTS
1 stick plus 2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
4 1/2 cups corn kernels (from 6 ears)
Kosher salt and pepper
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon minced sage 
1 teaspoon minced thyme
1/4 cup whole milk 
3 tablespoons plain dry breadcrumbs
12 ounces ground pork
1 tablespoon minced parsley
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1/4 teaspoon ground coriander
Pinch of ground allspice
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, plus more for garnish 
6 ounces chanterelle mushrooms, cleaned and cut into large pieces 
1/2 cup thinly sliced shallots
1/4 cup dry white wine 
1 tablespoon sherry vinegar 
4 cups low-sodium chicken broth 
1 pound whole-wheat spaghettini

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

Corn Cream:

1. In a medium saucepan, melt 2 tablespoons of the butter.

2. Stir in 2 cups of the corn and season with salt and pepper.

3. Add 2/3 cup of water and bring to a simmer; remove from the heat.

4. Transfer the corn and water to a blender and puree until smooth.

5. Strain the corn cream through a fine sieve into a small bowl, pressing on the solids.

6. Discard the solids.

Fixing The Meatballs:

1. In a skillet, heat 1 tablespoon of the olive oil.

2. Add 1/2 teaspoon each of the sage and thyme and cook over moderate heat until fragrant, 30 seconds.

3. Scrape the oil into a bowl and stir in the milk and breadcrumbs.

4. Add the pork, parsley, garlic, coriander, allspice, 2 tablespoons of the grated cheese, 2 teaspoons of kosher salt, 1/2 teaspoon of pepper and mix well.

5. Form the mixture into 12 meatballs and transfer to a plate.

Putting It All Together:

1. In a nonstick skillet, heat the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil.

2. Add the meatballs and cook over moderately high heat until browned all over, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a plate. 
3. Add 4 tablespoons of the butter and the mushrooms to the skillet and season with salt and pepper. Cook (stirring occasionally) until lightly browned, about 3 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, add the mushrooms to the meatballs.

4. Add the remaining 2 1/2 cups of corn kernels to the skillet and cook over moderately high heat, stirring, for 1 minute.

5. Add the shallots and the remaining 1/2 teaspoon each of sage and thyme. Reduce the heat to moderate and cook, stirring occasionally, until the shallots are softened, about 3 minutes.

6. Add the wine and vinegar and cook for 1 minute.

7. Stir in the chicken broth and bring to a boil. Cook until the broth is reduced by half, about 15 minutes.

8. Add the meatballs and mushrooms to the skillet and cook, stirring, until the sauce is thickened and the meatballs are cooked through, 5 to 7 minutes. Transfer the meatballs to a plate and keep warm.

9. Meanwhile, cook the pasta in a pot of salted boiling water until al dente. Drain, reserving 1/2 cup of the pasta water.

10. Return the pasta and pasta water to the pot.

12. Add the corn mixture, corn cream and the remaining 4 tablespoons of butter and 6 tablespoons of cheese and cook, tossing, until the pasta is coated with a thick sauce. Season with salt and pepper.

13. Top with the meatballs, garnish with more cheese and serve at once.

MAKE AHEAD: The uncooked meatballs and corn cream can be refrigerated separately for 2 days.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Montebruno's Willamette Valley Pinot Noir

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/whole-wheat-spaghettini-pork-meatballs-and-corn-cream

Celery Salad with Parmesan and Dates

Author: BY GREG HENRY
www.sippitysup.com 
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

½ cup coarsely chopped, toasted almonds
8 tender, interior celery stalks (thinly sliced on a diagonal)
½ cup tender, interior celery leaves
6 dates (pitted, coarsely chopped)
3 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper (to taste)
2 ounce Parmesan cheese (thinly shaved)
¼ cup extra-virgin olive oil
crushed red pepper flakes (to taste)

Directions

1. Toss almonds, celery, celery leaves, dates, and lemon juice in a medium bowl.

2. Season lightly with salt and black pepper.

3. Add Parmesan and oil and toss gently.

4. Season with red pepper flakes.

http://www.sippitysup.com/celery-salad-with-parmesan-and-dates-one-more-time/

Shaker Lemon Pie

This sweet-tart pie has humble origins in the Shaker community. The filling is like a chunky lemon curd, with big hits of tart lemon slices and slightly bitter peels. The secret to success? Slice the lemons very, very thinly.

http://blog.williams-sonoma.com 
Serves 8 to 10

Ingredients

4 lemons
3 cups (1 1/2 lb/750) plus 1 Tbs. sugar
Double recipe Basic Pie Dough, divided into 2 disks
7 eggs
1/4 tsp. salt
2 Tbs. unsalted butter, melted and cooled
1 egg white, lightly beaten

Directions

Preparing The Lemons:

1. Halve 2 of the lemons crosswise.

2. Using the slicing blade of a food processor or a very sharp knife, slice them very thinly, removing the seeds as you go. Put the slices in a bowl.

3. Remove the peel and pith from the remaining 2 lemons and discard.

4. Chop the flesh finely, discarding the seeds.

5. Add the flesh and juices to the bowl. Add the 3 cups (1 1/2 lb/750 g) sugar and stir gently to coat evenly. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight.

NOTE: Place a rack in the lower third of the oven and preheat to 425°F (220°C).

The Crust:

1. On a lightly floured surface, roll out 1 dough disk into a 12-inch (30-cm) round about 1/8 inch (3 mm) thick.

2. Transfer to a standard (not deep-dish) 9-inch (23-cm) pie pan and fit the dough into the pan.

3. Roll out the other dough disk for the top crust into the same-sized round.

The Filling:

1. In a small bowl, whisk the eggs until well blended.

2. Add to the lemon mixture and stir well.

3. Add the salt and melted butter and stir until blended.

4. Pour the filling into the crust and spread evenly.

Finishing the pie:

1. Place the top crust over the filling and trim the edges, leaving a 3/4-inch (2-cm) overhang.

2. Fold the overhang under itself and crimp the edges of the dough.

3. Cut a few steam vents in the top crust.

4. Lightly brush the crust with the egg white and then sprinkle with the 1 Tbs. sugar.

Baking the pie:

1. Bake for 15 minutes.

2. Reduce the oven temperature to 375°F (190°C) and continue to bake until the crust is golden brown and the center is slightly puffed and the filling barely feels like it jiggles when the pan is shaken, about 30 minutes longer.

3. Let cool completely on a wire rack, about 2 hours, before serving

NOTES: (1) Rotate the pan halfway through baking. (2) Tent the pie with aluminum foil if the crust browns too quickly.

Basic Pie Dough

http://www.williams-sonoma.com 
Prep Time: 15 minutes 
Cook Time: 0 minutes 
Servings: 8

Ingredients:

1 1/4 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
1 Tbs. sugar
1/4 tsp. salt
8 Tbs. (1 stick) cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/4-inch cubes
3 Tbs. very cold water

Directions:

To make the dough by hand:

1. In a large bowl, stir together the flour, sugar and salt.

2. Using a pastry cutter or 2 knives, cut the butter into the flour mixture until the texture resembles coarse cornmeal, with butter pieces no larger than small peas.

3. Add the water and mix with a fork just until the dough pulls together.

To make the dough in a stand mixer:

1. Fit the mixer with the flat beater, and stir together the flour, sugar and salt in the mixer bowl.

2. Add the butter and toss with a fork to coat with the flour mixture.

3. Mix on medium-low speed until the texture resembles coarse cornmeal, with the butter pieces no larger than small peas.

4. Add the water and mix on low speed just until the dough pulls together.

To prepare the crust:

1. Transfer the dough to a work surface, pat into a ball and flatten into a disk. (Although many dough recipes call for chilling the dough at this point, this dough should be rolled out immediately for the best results.)

2. Lightly flour the work surface and then flatten the disk with 6 to 8 gentle taps of the rolling pin.

3. Lift the dough and give it a quarter turn.

4. Lightly dust the top of the dough or the rolling pin with flour as needed, then roll out into a round at least 12 inches in diameter and about 1/8 inch thick.

NOTE: Makes enough dough for one 9-inch single-crust pie or one 10-inch galette.

To make a double-crust pie:

1. Double the recipe, cut the dough in half and pat each half into a round, flat disk.

2. Roll out one disk into a 12-inch round as directed and line the pan or dish.

3. Press any scraps trimmed from the first round into the bottom of the second disk.

4. Roll out the second dough disk into a round at least 12 inches in diameter and about 1/8 inch thick and refrigerate until ready to use.

To make a lattice top:

1. Double the recipe, cut the dough in half and pat one half into a round, flat disk.

2. Roll out the disk into a 12-inch round as directed and line the pan or dish.

3. Trim the edge of the dough, leaving a 1/2-inch overhang.

4. Press any scraps trimmed from the first round into the bottom of the remaining dough half. Pat the dough into a rectangle and roll out into a rectangular shape about 1/8 inch thick.

5. Trim to cut out a 14-by-11-inch rectangle and refrigerate until ready to use.

Nut Dough Variation:

1. Add 2 Tbs. ground toasted pecans, walnuts, almonds or hazelnuts to the flour mixture and proceed as directed.

Make-Ahead Tip:

1. Pie dough may be made ahead and frozen for up to 2 months.

2. To freeze, place the dough round on a 12-inch cardboard circle and wrap it well with plastic wrap.

3. Alternatively, use the round to line a pie pan or dish, flute the edge and wrap well.

Adapted from Williams-Sonoma Collection Series, Pie & Tart, by Carolyn Beth Weil (Simon & Schuster, 2003)

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/basic-pie-dough.html?cm_src=RECIPESEARCH


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

How to Make a Lattice Pie Crust

Author: b Emma Christensen
http://www.thekitchn.com 
Makes one pie
What You Need

Ingredients
2 (9-inch) pie crusts
Pie filling

Equipment
Pie pan
Pizza cutter or sharp knife
Instructions

1. Prepare the pie: Roll one of the pie crusts out to a roughly 12-inch diameter and transfer it to your pie pan. Snug it against the sides and corners of the pan, letting the excess hang over the edges. Fill the pie with your filling.

2. Prepare the top lattice crust: Roll out the second pie crust to a roughly 11-inch diameter (slightly smaller than the bottom crust). Using a pizza cutter or sharp knife, cut the crust into even strips roughly 3/4-inch wide. (It's fine to make thinner or thicker strips if you'd like, but they should all be the same width.)

3. Lay half the strips horizontally across the pie: Lay half the strips horizontally over the pie, using the longer strips in the middle of the pie and shorter strips toward the edges. Space the strips a little apart.

4. Fold half the strips back on themselves: Fold every other strip back on itself.

5. Lay one strip of pie crust vertically over the pie: Lay one of the remaining strips of pie crust vertically over the pie so that it lays across the unfolded horizontal strips. Snug it up against the folded strips.

6. Begin latticing one side of the pie crust: Swap the folded and unfolded horizontal strips: unfold the folded horizontal strips so they lay over the vertical strip and fold the strips running under the vertical strip back over top. Lay another vertical strip of pie crust over the pie, snugging it up as closely as possible to the preceding vertical strip.

NOTE: Continue swapping the folded and unfolded horizontal strips and adding one new vertical strip each time. Continue until one half of the pie is completely latticed.
Lattice the second half of the pie:

1. Lattice the second half of the pie following the same pattern. Use the longer strips of pie dough in the middle of the pie and save the shorter strips for the edges.

NOTE: If the crust starts to soften too much while you're creating the lattice, put the whole pie and any remaining strips of dough in the fridge for about 15 minutes to chill and firm up before continuing.

Crimp the edges:

1. Trim the edges with a sharp knife if needed, then roll them inwards toward the center of the pie. Firmly crimp the edges to seal.

Bake the pie as normal:

1. Brush the top of the pie with egg white, egg yolk, or milk and bake as directed in your recipe.

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-a-lattice-pie-crust-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-191672)

In the recipe for making the lattice top - if you go to the URL you will find some good pictures - also a very good video to help you with your lattice making. Doubt if any of you will need any help - just thought I would throw it out there.

I have gone over my limit so this is going to be in two boxes. Sorry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you betty - so sorry about your back and leg issues. the dolls are beautiful - great knitting - and so many colors. you are always in our thoughts and prayers. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - sorry about that sonja. definitely not. and a HAPPY ANNVERSARY to both of you. hope it was a pleasant day for you both. aren't those mittens too cute. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Couldn't hit him yesterday Sam it was our anniversary and he did go on to say everything was delicious can't blame him even I was surprised :sm05:
> Cute cat mitten patterns


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm doing good today thanks sonja. a bit of a headache but motrin took care of that. i never thought of the trees. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You could be wrong about the allergies Sam as there are certain trees that set of allergies this time of year
> Not that knowing helps . Hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i don't think so although it does look like a fun knit - but far too many rules and "have to's. --- sam


oneapril said:


> Very nice - are you trying it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot - i think Canada is celebrating Thanksgiving today. Happy Thanksgiving to you all. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating! Is turkey for the main meal or is there another traditional food?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome ailin - we are so glad you stopped in a share a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will make our tea table a regular stop when you are online. we love new people to join - it adds so much to our conversations. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



AiLin said:


> Thank you those recipes sound delish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a friend that said she would not get married again until she found a husband that would build her a house without a kitchen and whose favorite word was "reservation". --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Definitley not . If I ever won the lottery I would never cook again :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i'm not sure they had recovered from the earthquake in January of 2110. i realize that is six years but as poor as the country is it would take decades to recover from the damage this one caused. ---- sam



darowil said:


> I've just been reading reports from Reuters that say almost 900 people have died in Haiti as a result of Hurricane Matthew. These countries are the most likely to be devastated by these type of events- and the ones least able to cope as well after.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey jonibee - how you doin'? give us the lowdown on your life lately - hope you are having some fun. what are you knitting? --- sam



jonibee said:


> You need a sign that says.."Kiss The Cook"...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love dean koontz - oldest daughter won't take them when i offer them to her - says he is too weird. lol i think they are great. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I did read that one, not a favorite of mine either. Have you read Robert McCammon? Or Dean Koontz's early work? You might like those.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he gets an extra star in his crown for that.  --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Middle son has turned up bearing food so I've wriggled out of cooking . Yippee


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Sonja & DH


How perfect!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Our Thanksgiving is Monday.
But many of my friends etc celebrate it all weekend with multiple dinners of turkey. ☺

I will have to go back and look for the mittens. I never even noticed the link. 

I am currently reading The Tommyknockers by Stephen King. My mom told me once that it would scare the bejeebers out of me. I hope so????

Gage and I have a movie on and I just put the laundry in. Think this will be another quiet night in. Was sunny out but cool and got cooler as the day went on. In my sweats and am just cozy☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm09: I could even watch it on DVD! Actually, we like watching Good Eats. And DH has been pestering me to make him pound cake. And I did buy apples the other day....


 :sm09: We really like Alton Brown too, he's funny as well as having great recipes. 
I cheated today, Marla and I had to go to the bakery to get our English muffins we'd ordered and I just picked up a small raspberry swirled cheesecake for dessert, he makes really good English muffins and wonderful cheesecakes, his eclairs are OMG! and well, just about everything he does is fantastic. He's a surgeon and a chef, he's going to retire next year I think from the hospital and do the bakery full time instead of just 3 days a week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - i could eat turkey a couple times a month. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we usually have turkey. My sister is having our family tonight & inlaws tomorrow so I hope she cooks turkey for us. If not, I bought an 8 pound one last week that I will cook in the next few day. I love turkey & we don't have it often enough to suit me


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just went back and found the links for mittens. 
So cute.????  I love them both☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is one of my favorites - i will look for that title. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like thrillers, I just finished reading James Pattersons Invisible, so many twists & turns. I like his books


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder what he brought? --- sam



darowil said:


> Now that sounds good. Always nice to get out of cooking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I don't have a clue what is going on or how much I can write on the new KTP. As promised, I wanted to show you that I met my goal. I ended up with 58 dolls (two for a little girl with cancer, and two for a new grandmother to two). After making 50, I decided to try and make them like a toe up sock and finish them as I progressed with the pattern. Love this method and will gladly share my pattern. They are so much fun.
> My knitting group at the Senior Citizens Center keeps a box for these dolls and the ladies keep it filled for hospitals, police cruisers, battered women's shelters, and social services. I am hoping to make some for the Blair Batson Children's Hospital in Jackson next year.
> I am doing well. My back and leg issue is my cross to bear but I consider myself blessed when I see others so much worse than I. Jim will not adhere to his diet and his BS runs high. He needs a knee replacement but keeps putting it off. Angie continues to struggle with the aftereffects of her trip. She is able to walk although she cannot stand for long periods or feel her leg. She is able to drive and continues to be down the side effects of continued med BUT we are blessed she is alive. One of our designers has asked me to test her pattern. I hope I prove to be as smart as she thinks I am. I found 8 balls of Jojoland Melody, which is 100% wool and is a fingering weight, so I will have to use what I have. It continues to be hard on me to spend any money as I am sure you remember without me whining about it.
> I have missed you all terribly but have been spread frightfully thin. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


I'm glad that you are no worse than you were, but I sure would love to hear that your back and leg pain were letting up, hopefully Jim will start to listen to the docs and behave but you can only do what you can do, he has a mind of his own. Poor Angie, she's had so many issues with her leg, I keep praying that she will also have some relief from those issues and it gets much better soon. 
Your dolls are adorable!! Well done. :sm24: 
We miss your posts when you aren't here, but are very glad to see and hear from you when you are. 
Hugs and Love back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks s bit chilly there - how is matthew enjoying camping? --- sam



pacer said:


> Hiking trails with 7 children 7 years old and younger along with 7 adults.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I might keep some of the mittens for myself. With 12 pair, which all 12 won't be ready for a long, long time, I should make one that I keep. Never thought of wearing gloves underneath, but that's a great idea Sorlenna, especially for someone with Raynaud's, or just plain cold hands. Double the warmth.

Wanted to thank those of you who commented even though it just showed the thumb. You are all so kind. I can't wait to finish this pair. I really do think that this will improve my knitting skills. Can you believe that in the last few years, mostly due to being on here with you and Designer's workshops with Darowil and Julie, I learned socks and lace. Now I'm learning thumbs and reinforcing a lot of ssk and k2tog and this pattern, bobbles. It's time to get the yarn for the October. Better get September done. August is on the back burner for now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My allergies are playing havoc with me, even taking my allergy pills and local honey aren't doing the whole job of staving them off. I am not ready for winter, but won't miss my allergies when it gets here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> My allergies are playing havoc with me, even taking my allergy pills and local honey aren't doing the whole job of staving them off. I am not ready for winter, but won't miss my allergies when it gets here.


Wonder what is in the air. My allergies are acting up too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is true, is that Sonja has a 'thing' about her cooking!
> 
> And a belated Happy Anniversary from me, Sonja.


OH! That's what I was going to say, Happy late anniversary from me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing. lololol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, you robbed the cradle????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe tomorrow. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ive just finished one sock and I feel as if it's taken me forever . I think I've knitted this one sock twice as I had to pull back and make the cuff longer as its for youngest son . Then silly me tried a new type of heel but the way the designer wrote the instructions just baffled me so that came out . Then I thought I wasn't going to have enough yarn so started toe part to early realised I had more than enough yarn so out it all came again . I'm looking at the yarn for the next sock I just can't face it going to knit on my Christmas cardy instead


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I still haven't tasted pumpkin . Think I might make a pie since the pumpkins are so very cheap here just now and it's usually the only time I see them being sold as its coming up to Halloween
> Will have to look up a recipe


It's one of my favourites but you have to top it with whipped cream


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, love the new avatar.

I thought I was an older mother at 23. Funny how I thought 23 was so old. Seems so young to me now.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING across the border. Enjoy your turkey and whatever else you will be having and give thanks.

Poledra, hiking with all those children must be fun and daunting. So glad the weather looks nice, if not quie cold.

Was supposed to see a move today, "On the Train," but my friend went some strange way and got lost so we ended up just having coffee. I still want to see the movie. I was going to go in and see it by myself but they sold out since she called me so late.

Back to knitting, so you know I am thankful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think he collaborates on some and also writes on his own. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've wondered that too, or if his name just gets better sales.
> 
> I like Clive Cussler books & he also writes with other people


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nor have we heard of any damage in the dominican republic. they are on the same island - one would think they would have suffered almost the same devastation. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think there was any tourism there. You hear of lots going to the Dominican Republic which is part of the same island but I've not heard of anyone going to Haiti. Those poor people


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> The ship only calls in for a day....don't know if I want to actually land there. My brother visited the Dominican Republic a few years ago on holiday & he said he really didn't like feeling like the "rich" (he's anything but!) tourist in such a poor country. Then again, I suppose tourism must bring jobs too.


We felt that way in Jamaica many years ago and would only go back to 
an all inclusive hotel; same is true for DR.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I still haven't tasted pumpkin . Think I might make a pie since the pumpkins are so very cheap here just now and it's usually the only time I see them being sold as its coming up to Halloween
> Will have to look up a recipe


Pumpkin pie

3 eggs
1/3 cup honey
1 1/2 cups pumpkin purée 
3/4 cup evaporated milk or could use cream
1/2 teaspoon cloves
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon allspice 
Beat together well & pour in pie shell
Bake at 400 F for 10 minutes, then lower temp to 350 for 40 minutes or until a knife come out clean from middle


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've just been reading reports from Reuters that say almost 900 people have died in Haiti as a result of Hurricane Matthew. These countries are the most likely to be devastated by these type of events- and the ones least able to cope as well after.


So sad and they really aren't able to recover well from these disasters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well after some of the things he's been saying recently she might want him to... :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So the cheesecake is a pumpkin cheesecake? Sounds delicious! Eat a slice for me....or send me the recipe!


Pumpkin Cheesecake

Crust:
1 1/2 cups graham wafer or ginger snap crumbs
3 tablespoons melted butter
2 tablespoons brown sugar

Combine & press in a 10" springform pan &a chill

Filling:

4- 8 ounce(250 g) packages cream cheese
1 1/2 cups sugar
5 eggs
1/4 cup flour
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon cloves
1/2 teaspoon allspice
14 ounce can pumpkin purée 
2 tablespoons rum( I used whiskey as I didn't gave rum)

Beat cream cheese til fluffy, add eggs one at a time & beat well after each. Gradually add flour, spices, pumpkin & rum.
Pour over crust & bake at 325F for 90-105 minutes until toothpick comes out clean
Cool at least an hour then refrigerate for several hours.
To serve top with whipped cream.
Freezes well

I made this in 2 -8" pie plates, you need a little more crust mixture to cover bottoms of both.
Cook 80 minutes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly would not be taking the risk of cooking with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I had always thought they were poisonous until recently but I'm not going to try them. DH picks white/ brown ones but I'm not a real fan, they are quite watery compared to the white ones from the store


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> The ship only calls in for a day....don't know if I want to actually land there. My brother visited the Dominican Republic a few years ago on holiday & he said he really didn't like feeling like the "rich" (he's anything but!) tourist in such a poor country. Then again, I suppose tourism must bring jobs too.


I agree & I think the Dominicans are rich compared to Haitians


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hiking trails with 7 children 7 years old and younger along with 7 adults.


Wow! you'll sleep well tonight, or at least the children will sleep well tonight. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kids in their tails.


They look snug as a bug in a rug. Cute kids in cute tails.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like the dust affected you more than you thought. Hope you're feeling much better now. Will you be posting some of the photos?


I will try to post some of them when I get them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't they sell canned pumplin in England? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I still haven't tasted pumpkin . Think I might make a pie since the pumpkins are so very cheap here just now and it's usually the only time I see them being sold as its coming up to Halloween
> Will have to look up a recipe


Mrs. Sigg's Fresh Pumpkin Pie

"Pass the whipped cream and enjoy the looks of sheer ecstasy on everyone's face! Fresh pumpkin must be used in order for it to have the best flavor and texture. Believe me, fresh pumpkin is better than canned!!"

Recipe by Beth Sigworth
http://allrecipes.com
14 h 40 m8 servings423 cals

Ingredients

1 sugar pumkin
1 recipe pastry for a 9 inch single crust pie
2 eggs
1 cup packed brown sugar
1 tbsp all-purpose flour
½ tsp salt
2-1/2 tsps pumpkin spice
1 (120z) can evaporated milk

Directions

Preparing the pumpkin:

1. Cut pumpkin in half and remove seeds.

2. Place cut side down on a cookie sheet lined with lightly oiled aluminum foil.

3. Bake at 325 degrees F (165 degrees C) for 30 to 40 minutes, or until the flesh is tender when poked with a fork.

4. Cool until just warm.

5. Scrape the pumpkin flesh from the peel.

6. Either mash, or puree in small batches in a blender.

7. Increase oven temperature to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C.)

Making the filling:

1. In a large bowl, slightly beat eggs.

2. Add brown sugar, flour, salt, 2 cups of the pumpkin puree, pumpkin pie spice, and evaporated milk. Stir well after each addition.

3. Pour mixture into the unbaked pastry shell.

Baking the pie:

1. Place a strip of aluminum foil around the edge of the crust to prevent over browning.

2. Bake 10 minutes at 450 degrees F (230 degrees C), then reduce the oven temperature to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

3. Bake an additional 40 to 50 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.

4. Remove the strip of foil about 20 minutes before the pie is done so that the edge of the crust will be a light golden brown.

5. Cool pie, and refrigerate overnight for best flavor.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/12089/mrs-siggs-fresh-pumpkin-pie/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My allergies are playing havoc with me, even taking my allergy pills and local honey aren't doing the whole job of staving them off. I am not ready for winter, but won't miss my allergies when it gets here.


Not good, hope they ease soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the weimaramer must be where she gets her slick look from. beautiful dog. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got Alice's DNA results! I guessed the closest.....She is mostly Weimaramer with a little boxer and Italian Greyhound.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My allergies seem to have calmed down a bit thankfully. But I have a bit of a sinus headache off and on for a day or two.


Gwen what is a weimeramer (sp?) I know I is a dog but what type? A photo or link perhaps. Never heard of that type of dog before. Piqued my interest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got Alice's DNA results! I guessed the closest.....She is mostly Weimaramer with a little boxer and Italian Greyhound.


Awesome! I was with you on the weimarainer, never saw the Italian greyhound coming though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, I'm going to have to try the Shaker Lemon Pie, that sounds lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So the cheesecake is a pumpkin cheesecake? Sounds delicious! Eat a slice for me....or send me the recipe!


Pumpkin Cheesecake

Crust

crisp purchased gingersnap cookies to make 1 1/2 cups gingersnap crumbs 
4 tablespoons melted butter

Pumpkin Filling

3 packages cream cheese, room temperature
1 1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1 15 ounce / 398 ml can pure pumpkin
4 large eggs
1/3 cup sour cream
2 1/2 tablespoons flour
2 1/2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 500 F.

2. Place a sheet of parchment paper on the base of a 9 inch springform pan and then add the sides of the pan and tighten, allowing excess parchment paper to be pinched between sides and bottom. This will make it easy to remove cheesecake from the base to a serving plate once the cheesecake has chilled. Spray the sides of the pan with cooking spray or grease well.

3. Pulse gingersnap cookies in food processor to make fine crumbs. Add melted butter and process to combine.

4. Press crumbs into the bottom of the springform pan.

5. In a large mixer, beat cream cheese and brown sugar together on high speed until smooth and light.

6. In another bowl, beat together pumpkin puree, eggs, sour cream, flour, pumpkin pie spice, salt and vanilla until smooth.

7. Add pumpkin mixture to cream cheese mixture and mix on low speed until well combined.

8. Pour filling into prepared pan.

9. Bake for 10 minutes and then reduce heat to 300 F and continue to bake for another hour.

10. Remove from oven and if necessary, immediately run a sharp knife around the edge to keep the cake from cracking in the center.

11. Allow to cool to room temperature and then chill.

Serve with whipped cream and caramel sauce.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Pumpkin Spice No Bake Cheesecake

Servings: 8 • Size: 1/8th slice • Weight Watcher Points+: 6 pts
Calories: 222 • Fat: 13 g • Carbs: 25 g • Fiber: 1 g • Protein: 3 g • Sugar: 16 g
Sodium: 224 mg • Cholesterol: 28 g

Ingredients:

8 oz 1/3 less fat Philadelphia Cream Cheese
1/2 cup pureed pumpkin (canned is fine)
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1/4 cup brown sugar, unpacked
4 oz Truwhip, thawed
9 inch reduced-fat Graham Cracker Crust

Directions:

1)In a large bowl whip cream cheese, pumpkin, vanilla, cinnamon, pumpkin pie spice, and brown sugar for a few minutes until fluffy. A hand mixer or spatula both work fine. Add Truwhip and whip until smooth.

2)Spoon mixture into pie crust and chill for a few hours, until firm.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2009/09/pumpkin-spice-no-bake-cheesecake.html#more

i posted this one almost a year to the day last year.

Pumpkin and Bourbon Cheesecake

Ingredients

Crust:

1 1/2 cup graham cracker crumbs
1/4 cup sugar
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and slightly cooled

Filling:

1 can Farmer's Market Pumpkin
3 large eggs
1/2 cup light brown sugar
2 tablespoons half and half
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons bourbon
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 1/2 cup cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 8-oz. packages cream cheese, at room temperature

Topping:

1 1/2 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon sugar
3 tablespoons bourbon

Directions

Crust:

1. Stir together crumbs, sugar and butter. Press in a single layer on the bottom and up sides of a springform pan. Chill in the freezer for at least fifteen minutes.

Filling:

Preheat oven to 350ºF.

1. Whisk together pumpkin, eggs, brown sugar, cream, vanilla, and bourbon in a large bowl.

2. In a separate bowl, whisk together sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger and salt. Add cream cheese and beat with an electric mixer on high until creamy.

3. Reduce speed and add pumpkin mixture.

4. Pour filling into crust, smoothing top.

5. Bake until center is set, 50 to 60 minutes. LEAVE OVEN ON. Transfer to a rack to let cool while making the topping (about 5 minutes).

Topping:

1. Whisk together sour cream, sugar, and bourbon. Spread on top of cheesecake and bake for 5 minutes more.

2. Cool cheesecake completely before transferring to the refrigerator. Refrigerate for at least 4 hours before serving.

http//www.farmersmarketfoods.com/recipes/pumpkin-bourbon-cheesecake/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonder what is in the air. My allergies are acting up too.


I don't know, but I sure wish it would go away, whatever it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not good, hope they ease soon


Me too, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My allergies seem to have calmed down a bit thankfully. But I have a bit of a sinus headache off and on for a day or two.
> 
> Gwen what is a weimeramer (sp?) I know I is a dog but what type? A photo or link perhaps. Never heard of that type of dog before. Piqued my interest.


I have a sinus headache today pretty bad, it's been increasing through the day, I sure hope yours don't return.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, we made it to the new location of the crafts fair...only to find the bee people weren't there (even though the website listed them as vendors). Grrr. We did get some dip mix and found a bee magnet for DD, but I'm very disappointed. Guess I'll just have to put up with allergies. Then, on the way back, we stopped by DD's BFF's house and she gave me some beautiful glass dishes and candle holders. My feet are tired!

I also discovered this morning that I made a mistake in the crochet, so a-frogging I will go. 

Cool and a bit dreary today but it was good to get out for a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David is about 45 minutes from home, just left the shop, he's been out since Sunday. Dinner will be done by the time he gets here, Pork roast with root veggies. 
Since I'm caught up, I think I'll finish my sock and work on my puzzle on Jigsaw world.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to those who are celebrating.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

real whipped cream is good but even better is smearing the top with real butter and covering it with honey. yummy. i might add here that the pumpkin recipes i posted - i would add more of the spices - i like my pumpkin a little spicey. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It's one of my favourites but you have to top it with whipped cream


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

google - there are some good pictures. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> My allergies seem to have calmed down a bit thankfully. But I have a bit of a sinus headache off and on for a day or two.
> 
> Gwen what is a weimeramer (sp?) I know I is a dog but what type? A photo or link perhaps. Never heard of that type of dog before. Piqued my interest.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love your Gage avatar.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Correct.....I never saw that either.


Lurker 2 said:


> So definitely NOT Ridgeback as someone thought!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Cathy*This sounds yummy and I want to make it....need to check though if I'm misreading or if you left out something. It says "Last add approx 150ml to 200ml. " What are you adding?


OMG I am so sorry! I just read your post and then read what I wrote.... I left out the word CREAM! And I double checked before I posted it. Golly I was hopeless..... So it is 150ml to 200ml of cream added last just before you add the pasta. LOL LOL. Sorry everyone.

I hope the rest of it makes sense. Let me know if you make it and if you like it....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also like Dean Koontz and Stephen King; Koontz more than King. Need to check out some of the others mentioned this week.


thewren said:


> i love dean koontz - oldest daughter won't take them when i offer them to her - says he is too weird. lol i think they are great. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie.....I am most certainly going to make this. I love pumpkin pie and cheesecake.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Pumpkin Cheesecake
> 
> Crust:
> 1 1/2 cups graham wafer or ginger snap crumbs
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's what I thought....also had the prettiest golden eyes. May have to make her a doggie sweater for this winter as her coat is very think like the weimeramer.



thewren said:


> the weimaramer must be where she gets her slick look from. beautiful dog. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, our neighbors in San Antonio had a weimaraner, and he was awesome. They're great dogs and beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are a hunting breed I believe. I will try and post a picture of one for you. Most I've seen are gray with blue eyes.


gagesmom said:


> My allergies seem to have calmed down a bit thankfully. But I have a bit of a sinus headache off and on for a day or two.
> 
> Gwen what is a weimeramer (sp?) I know I is a dog but what type? A photo or link perhaps. Never heard of that type of dog before. Piqued my interest.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gwen and I just tried skype but not very successful this time. Must be the bad weather everywhere I think. We are having strong winds here today and that probably didnt help.

Anyway Gwen it was lovely to see your smiling face and hear your voice even if you couldnt see me or make out what I was saying. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's funny that you posted it almost exactly a year ago and I probably saved it then too! LOL.....Lordy I have such crappy memory now days!



thewren said:


> Pumpkin Cheesecake
> 
> Crust
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfect knitting and lovely color!


Cashmeregma said:


> Finally, pictures. Hey, the pad is working again. I couldn't do spaces or "h's".
> 
> Doing the thumbs with this new to me technique, where you knit waste yarn right in where the thumbs are to be and then pick up the live stitches at the end. Also, I really got a lot of practice on lace on the front side of this mitten and made no mistakes. Thinking I had finally mastered lace, my first mistake, I found that the last rows were almost a disaster. I just kept foraging on but I fudged it. So much for mastering lace. :sm17: :sm23: One thumb done, one to go.
> 
> These are big mittens. Another lady said the same thing. All one size, but I would knit on size 1 needles or cut down on some of the repeats. I will find someone with big hands. Have a friend in mind.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And the very brief amount of time I saw you was wonderful....looking lovely as usual. ???? As I mentioned before sometimes when Julie and I skype we have the same issues and it usually seems weather related.



sugarsugar said:


> Gwen and I just tried skype but not very successful this time. Must be the bad weather everywhere I think. We are having strong winds here today and that probably didnt help.
> 
> Anyway Gwen it was lovely to see your smiling face and hear your voice even if you couldnt see me or make out what I was saying. LOL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I like turkey, too, Bonnie. Especially like building a plate of left overs the next day!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, we usually have turkey. My sister is having our family tonight & inlaws tomorrow so I hope she cooks turkey for us. If not, I bought an 8 pound one last week that I will cook in the next few day. I love turkey & we don't have it often enough to suit me


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome, AiLin! Nice to have you on the Tea Party!


AiLin said:


> Thank you those recipes sound delish.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody this is a Weimaraner. The second picture could almost pass for Alice but she is chocolate brown. Does have the golden eyes.
Breeders quite often will dock their tails when pups are 2 days old though I wouldn't....to me that is akin to cutting off a limb/digit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As Margaret was saying they are the countries least able to rebuild after the devastation caused by these 'super' storms.


My niece and her in-laws, Mennonite, will be going to help re-build I'm sure. My sister's DH went along with all of them last time to help after the earthquake to help re-build the orphanage and help in other ways. Many of the people are so loving, it is sad all they have to endure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody this is a Weimaraner. The second picture could almost pass for Alice but she is chocolate brown. Does have the golden eyes.


Beautiful dogs and I believe a really nice nature too. 
Even prettier in person than the pictures show.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to worry cathy - we probably figured it had to be something like that. sounds good. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> OMG I am so sorry! I just read your post and then read what I wrote.... I left out the word CREAM! And I double checked before I posted it. Golly I was hopeless..... So it is 150ml to 200ml of cream added last just before you add the pasta. LOL LOL. Sorry everyone.
> 
> I hope the rest of it makes sense. Let me know if you make it and if you like it....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody this is a Weimaraner. The second picture could almost pass for Alice but she is chocolate brown. Does have the golden eyes.
> Breeders quite often will dock their tails when pups are 2 days old though I wouldn't....to me that is akin to cutting off a limb/digit.


Thank you for posting pics. I have honestly never seen one. But they truly are beautiful. ☺☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody this is a Weimaraner. The second picture could almost pass for Alice but she is chocolate brown. Does have the golden eyes.
> Breeders quite often will dock their tails when pups are 2 days old though I wouldn't....to me that is akin to cutting off a limb/digit.


A friend of mine used to have a Weimaraner. Beautiful dog. Does Alice like your knitting? I went to visit my friend and took socks to work on while we visited. Well, guess who picked up the socks! He didn't hurt them. Just picked them up and looked at me like he was saying I wasn't allowed to leave!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I love the color of your mitts.

Gwen, what a pretty dog Alice is going to be.

We just got home from my sisters, OMG, it's storming so bad we could hardly see to drive the 12 miles home. Snowing & blowing something terrible


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son has turned up bearing food so I've wriggled out of cooking . Yippee


Yay, what a bonus! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Hiking trails with 7 children 7 years old and younger along with 7 adults.


Thanks for sharing. Keep enjoying. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was 27 when first son was born, he was such a colicky baby we weren't sure we would have another, it took 6 years for me to get stupid again???? But I'm glad i did . I was definitely an older mom


Me too. I was 27 when my son was born and he was very colicky too until he turned three months. What an awful time it was....I dont think I ate any meals at all without him lying face down across my lap screaming while I shovelled in my meal quickly. And as with you I had my DD six years later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'm going to have to try the Shaker Lemon Pie, that sounds lovely.


I agree.

And Sam, you never see canned Pumpkin here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

What happens around the campfire stays around the campfire.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

This huge Boulder looks like a rhinoceros head.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

People have decorated for Halloween this weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My niece and her in-laws, Mennonite, will be going to help re-build I'm sure. My sister's DH went along with all of them last time to help after the earthquake to help re-build the orphanage and help in other ways. Many of the people are so loving, it is sad all they have to endure.


 :sm24: They can't be everywhere though, it is a gigantic task.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pumpkin pie
> 
> 3 eggs
> 1/3 cup honey
> ...


Thank you very much Bonnie I'll give it a try


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, looks. Like you are having a great time. Great pictures.
> 
> Desert Joy, sounds like you are going to a lovely place, hope you share pictures.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians. Do you celebrate Thanksgiving in the U.K. Or Australia-NZ?


No not here. Happy Thanksgiving. Doesn't the U.S. Celebrate? I wonder if it is only Canada?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> don't they sell canned pumplin in England? --- sam
> 
> Mrs. Sigg's Fresh Pumpkin Pie
> 
> ...


I've never spotted it any where although they could well sell it in a speciality shop


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My suspicion is that those 'mushrooms' are Toadstools, or at best Puffballs.


They look very different to any I have seen over here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've never spotted it any where although they could well sell it in a speciality shop


We cant get canned pumpkin here either. :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, we made it to the new location of the crafts fair...only to find the bee people weren't there (even though the website listed them as vendors). Grrr. We did get some dip mix and found a bee magnet for DD, but I'm very disappointed. Guess I'll just have to put up with allergies. Then, on the way back, we stopped by DD's BFF's house and she gave me some beautiful glass dishes and candle holders. My feet are tired!
> 
> I also discovered this morning that I made a mistake in the crochet, so a-frogging I will go.
> 
> Cool and a bit dreary today but it was good to get out for a bit.


So not an entirely wasted journey then something must have happened for them not to turn up 
Sorry about the frogging hope the mistake was not to far back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our walk.


Will it stay warm all year round during the day time where you are Joy ? I know it can get very cold at nighttime


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you are at home safe and sound. how was dinner? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I love the color of your mitts.
> 
> Gwen, what a pretty dog Alice is going to be.
> 
> We just got home from my sisters, OMG, it's storming so bad we could hardly see to drive the 12 miles home. Snowing & blowing something terrible


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures mary - looks like you are having a good time. --- sam



pacer said:


> People have decorated for Halloween this weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is celebrated here on the fourth thursday of november. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> No not here. Happy Thanksgiving. Doesn't the U.S. Celebrate? I wonder if it is only Canada?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a reason for that. do english cooks cook more from scratch than we do? i do admit - pumpkin pies made from real pumpkin and hands down better than canned pumpkin. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> We cant get canned pumpkin here either. :sm03:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gonna be a lot of cooking at your house looks like. great haul. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> do you have a reason for that. do english cooks cook more from scratch than we do? i do admit - pumpkin pies made from real pumpkin and hands down better than canned pumpkin. --- sam


No I dont think so anyway. We pretty much dont make pumpkin pie at all over here, no idea why really. There are many things that you have that we dont get here... I wonder if its because you are so far away... I really wish we could get the crescent dough here too.

We make mashed pumpkin, pumpkin soup and roast pumpkin. So it isnt like as a country we dont like pumpkins. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it is celebrated here on the fourth thursday of november. --- sam


I thought that you celebrated Thanksgiving there, I assumed it would be the same day as Canada...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> gonna be a lot of cooking at your house looks like. great haul. --- sam


Oh yes, Serena will be very busy. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

write to pillsbury - complain you can't get crescent dough there - it might start the ball rolling. i admit it is easy to use out of a can but you could use pie dough to do the same thing. granted - not as convenient but still doable. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> No I dont think so anyway. We pretty much dont make pumpkin pie at all over here, no idea why really. There are many things that you have that we dont get here... I wonder if its because you are so far away... I really wish we could get the crescent dough here too.
> 
> We make mashed pumpkin, pumpkin soup and roast pumpkin. So it isnt like as a country we dont like pumpkins. :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should go to bed but i am hungry. think i will go look at what is to eat. think i have some hot dogs in the freezer and i even have ketchup. bread will have to work as the bun. i never have them on hand and i am too lazy to go over and raid heidi's bread rack. not at this hour - they would think there was a burgler in the house. lol on to the hot dogs. --- sam


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


Oh my goodness.. i can see a very nice tea party coming on. :sm01:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kazzza said:


> Oh my goodness.. i can see a very nice tea party coming on. :sm01:


Yes! And welcome to our Tea Party. Come along often. We are here day and night. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you granny square lovers - cast your eyes on these lovelies. --- sam

http://www.stitchandunwind.com/25-easy-crochet-granny-square-patterns/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=stitchandunwind20161009


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now it is definitely time for bed. ---- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Hiking trails with 7 children 7 years old and younger along with 7 adults.


Looks like fun- and how good for the kids to be doing these things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We are calling in to Haiti as part of our cruise next May. I wonder if there's anything I could take with me, or probably giving money now would be a better idea?


Money through a reputable agency who have a in Haiti- they will have the best idea of what to do with the monwy and ensuring that it is most likely to be used as needed. If you have contacts on the ground there though they may be able to say what could be useful (I think it was Daralene who used to have family there so they may still have contacts). But taking what you think might help will be more of a nuisance if it isn't needed. And buying from locals while you are there is also important in getting them back on their feet. Not multi nationals when almost all the money will be taken out of the country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive just finished one sock and I feel as if it's taken me forever . I think I've knitted this one sock twice as I had to pull back and make the cuff longer as its for youngest son . Then silly me tried a new type of heel but the way the designer wrote the instructions just baffled me so that came out . Then I thought I wasn't going to have enough yarn so started toe part to early realised I had more than enough yarn so out it all came again . I'm looking at the yarn for the next sock I just can't face it going to knit on my Christmas cardy instead


Do toe up socks if you are doing them for someone with big feet. The you just keep going until you use 50gms of yarn so no worries about not having enough. The foot length is more important than the leg length.. 50 gm (Talking here of 4 ply not the heavier weights) will be enough for most men- not the really large feet of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> When I had Gage I was 29 and considered the old lady on the maternity floor. All the other mothers were aged 16 to 21.????


Vick was 29- 23 days off 30.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> This huge Boulder looks like a rhinoceros head.


It definitley does . You must all be having a great time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


Oh what fun You and Serena are going to be very busy with that lot . I can just imagine the conversations and meals :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, looks. Like you are having a great time. Great pictures.
> 
> Desert Joy, sounds like you are going to a lovely place, hope you share pictures.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the Canadians. Do you celebrate Thanksgiving in the U.K. Or Australia-NZ?


Not here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got Alice's DNA results! I guessed the closest.....She is mostly Weimaramer with a little boxer and Italian Greyhound.


Clever Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I love the color of your mitts.
> 
> Gwen, what a pretty dog Alice is going to be.
> 
> We just got home from my sisters, OMG, it's storming so bad we could hardly see to drive the 12 miles home. Snowing & blowing something terrible


Oh no glad you made it home safely . So much for wishing for nicer weather


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh what fun You and Serena are going to be very busy with that lot . I can just imagine the conversations and meals :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm doing good today thanks sonja. a bit of a headache but motrin took care of that. i never thought of the trees. --- sam


Why not try anti-histamines for a few days. If you feel better keep them up- especially with your history could help keep you feeling beter. if they don't change how you feel then stop them. I was going to say get non-drowsy ones. But maybe you should get drowsy ones and have them at night! Well not the tablets being drowsy- if drowsy they not not have the energy to work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Do toe up socks if you are doing them for someone with big feet. The you just keep going until you use 50gms of yarn so no worries about not having enough. The foot length is more important than the leg length.. 50 gm (Talking here of 4 ply not the heavier weights) will be enough for most men- not the really large feet of course.


That's what I'm going to try next . By the time I thought of it I was halfway through the heel no way was I starting again


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes! And welcome to our Tea Party. Come along often. We are here day and night. :sm11:


Thanks sugarsugar I do often read but it moves so fast by the time I'm ready to participate it has raced along. 
I will pop in MORE often????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


Brilliant for a little person we know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kazzza said:


> Oh my goodness.. i can see a very nice tea party coming on. :sm01:


Welcome kazzza!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant for a little person we know!


I will give most of it for her to to play at their place but there are 2 teapot sets so I will keep one here. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will give most of it for her to to play at their place but there are 2 teapot sets so I will keep one here. :sm11:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My August socks from my Stranded in Oz club yarns. The chevron pair are mine the other pair Maryanne's. As I knitted MAryanne's I thought the yarn would suit a chevron and then the Traffic Island Sock pattern appeared from somewhere so I used that. Thrilled with how it worked out.
Believe it or not the yarns are the same
Th etoe of the second Traffic Island Sock did not want to be knitted. Managed to have 4 stitches more on one half than the other- figurted that was a bit much to fudge. Then puzzled by the decreasing and the longer toe. The worked out that the pattern was for 4 DPNs while i was using magic loop. So 10 stitches per needle actually meant I should have 20 not 10 on both of mine! And then it worked- marvellous what following the pattern correctly does.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't they sell canned pumplin in England? --- sam
> 
> Mrs. Sigg's Fresh Pumpkin Pie
> 
> ...


While I think we may be able to get canned pumpkin I just buy pumpkin and cook it then mash it. And I am a lazy cook
Delicious mashed in with potatoes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, we made it to the new location of the crafts fair...only to find the bee people weren't there (even though the website listed them as vendors). Grrr. We did get some dip mix and found a bee magnet for DD, but I'm very disappointed. Guess I'll just have to put up with allergies. Then, on the way back, we stopped by DD's BFF's house and she gave me some beautiful glass dishes and candle holders. My feet are tired!
> 
> I also discovered this morning that I made a mistake in the crochet, so a-frogging I will go.
> 
> Cool and a bit dreary today but it was good to get out for a bit.


Cool dreary day and things don't go right doesn't have you feeling the best at the end of the day. But some good things in the day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have a reason for that. do english cooks cook more from scratch than we do? i do admit - pumpkin pies made from real pumpkin and hands down better than canned pumpkin. --- sam


We rarely see pumpkins in the shops other than at Hallowe'en and that's a fairly new thing. Up here when I was young ("When Noah wore a peeny" as my gran would have said!) we always hollowed out turnips (rutabaga?) for Hallowe'en lanterns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> OMG I am so sorry! I just read your post and then read what I wrote.... I left out the word CREAM! And I double checked before I posted it. Golly I was hopeless..... So it is 150ml to 200ml of cream added last just before you add the pasta. LOL LOL. Sorry everyone.
> 
> I hope the rest of it makes sense. Let me know if you make it and if you like it....


I figured it had to be cream- but decided that in case I was wrong I would let you answer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's what I thought....also had the prettiest golden eyes. May have to make her a doggie sweater for this winter as her coat is very think like the weimeramer.


I assume very thin? Not thick as she needs a doggie sweater. Or she has a very clever coat capable coat able to think


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I love the color of your mitts.
> 
> Gwen, what a pretty dog Alice is going to be.
> 
> We just got home from my sisters, OMG, it's storming so bad we could hardly see to drive the 12 miles home. Snowing & blowing something terrible


Do hope it isn't your winter setting in just yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


What a great little collection for Serena


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I figured it had to be cream- but decided that in case I was wrong I would let you answer.


 :sm24: And I even read over it before I posted it.. good grief.

Blasting winds here all day today and still now. Quite a few trees down and parts of roofs blown off. All good at my place so far.

Crazy weather. Tomorrow is to be only 15c and for the next few days at least no warm days...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No I dont think so anyway. We pretty much dont make pumpkin pie at all over here, no idea why really. There are many things that you have that we dont get here... I wonder if its because you are so far away... I really wish we could get the crescent dough here too.
> 
> We make mashed pumpkin, pumpkin soup and roast pumpkin. So it isnt like as a country we dont like pumpkins. :sm19:


And don't forget Flo's pumpkin scones.

(Queensland had the same Premier for it seemed ever and his wife was renown for cooking Pumpkin scones. Which are actually really tasty. The mashed pumpkin makes them really light. Scones here are not the same as in the US- my brain is not very awake and can't remember what you call them.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I'm going to try next . By the time I thought of it I was halfway through the heel no way was I starting again


Well you could try my workshop- a number of TPers have done them so plenty of help if you get stuck. And its not like you will have trouble finding a link to it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And don't forget Flo's pumpkin scones.
> 
> (Queensland had the same Premier for it seemed ever and his wife was renown for cooking Pumpkin scones. Which are actually really tasty. The mashed pumpkin makes them really light. Scones here are not the same as in the US- my brain is not very awake and can't remember what you call them.)


Oh yes, yummo. Pretty sure in the US they call them biscuits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes, yummo. Pretty sure in the US they call them biscuits.


Thats sounds right.
Maybe I need to go and buy a pumpkin. We could have pumpkin in potatoes (David loves them together, pumkin pie and pumkin scones- while I have an oven!
Wonder how much they are now. Vegies have jumped in price since the floods. So maybe I don't want to do all those extra things with pumpkin!
Was in Foodland yesterday and the manager (I assume he was) showed me the cheaper potatoes and said they had bought them before the floods and hadn't upped the price. Showed me a bag of potatoes that he was selling for $9 he had paid $8.50! Wasn't exactly going to make much money from them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats sounds right.
> Maybe I need to go and buy a pumpkin. We could have pumpkin in potatoes (David loves them together, pumkin pie and pumkin scones- while I have an oven!
> Wonder how much they are now. Vegies have jumped in price since the floods. So maybe I don't want to do all those extra things with pumpkin!
> Was in Foodland yesterday and the manager (I assume he was) showed me the cheaper potatoes and said they had bought them before the floods and hadn't upped the price. Showed me a bag of potatoes that he was selling for $9 he had paid $8.50! Wasn't exactly going to make much money from them.


Not good that the prices are going up already. But unavoidable I suppose.

Have you ever had pumpkin pie? I havent... yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: And I even read over it before I posted it.. good grief.
> 
> Blasting winds here all day today and still now. Quite a few trees down and parts of roofs blown off. All good at my place so far.
> 
> Crazy weather. Tomorrow is to be only 15c and for the next few days at least no warm days...


Windy and wet here today as well- but nothing like last week. And nothing like what you had today. Hopefully your place stays good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not good that the prices are going up already. But unavoidable I suppose.
> 
> Have you ever had pumpkin pie? I havent... yet.


Made it in Home Science at High School! It's OK but don't think it was anything great to my palate.

Many market gardeners had their whole crops wiped out


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just saw this on the forum from *catcknitting*

Cinderella soup
To make Cinderella Soup chop 1 large onion, 8 ounces of bacon, and fry the chopped bacon till crisp. Remove the bacon from the pan and add the onion and cook till translucent. Add 2 cups of pumpkin puree, (1 can, 15 oz). Stir in 3 cups chicken stock, you can add some sherry if you have it. Maybe a cup of cream, some spices, (we use oregano and rosemary to taste) the is very basic. Make it to your family's taste. We don't usually have cream, but we do have cream cheese, so we use that. I usually get a few pumpkins and make my own pumpkin puree. We are a big family so we make a double batch. Enjoy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Made it in Home Science at High School! It's OK but don't think it was anything great to my palate.
> 
> Many market gardeners had their whole crops wiped out


Very sad for the market gardeners. It will take quite a while for South Australia to recover I guess.

Not sure if I would like pumpkin pie either... I wish someone would just send me 1 piece so I could try it and see. LOL.

I do like pumpkin scones though. And mashed pumpkin and I love roast pumpkin.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh and I love pumpkin soup! How did I forget that? :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So frustrating!!!!! Just about finished a long post and lost it. Just can't do it again.???? Anyway, hi everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you made it home safely. Hard for this southerner to picture snow like that but have seen it on tv.Hope no one in your family need to go out anywhere.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I love the color of your mitts.
> 
> Gwen, what a pretty dog Alice is going to be.
> 
> We just got home from my sisters, OMG, it's storming so bad we could hardly see to drive the 12 miles home. Snowing & blowing something terrible


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loving your pictures Mary!


pacer said:


> This huge Boulder looks like a rhinoceros head.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great score! I bet Serena loves them or has she seen them yet?


sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

beautiful sock darowil. 


darowil said:


> My August socks from my Stranded in Oz club yarns. The chevron pair are mine the other pair Maryanne's. As I knitted MAryanne's I thought the yarn would suit a chevron and then the Traffic Island Sock pattern appeared from somewhere so I used that. Thrilled with how it worked out.
> Believe it or not the yarns are the same
> Th etoe of the second Traffic Island Sock did not want to be knitted. Managed to have 4 stitches more on one half than the other- figurted that was a bit much to fudge. Then puzzled by the decreasing and the longer toe. The worked out that the pattern was for 4 DPNs while i was using magic loop. So 10 stitches per needle actually meant I should have 20 not 10 on both of mine! And then it worked- marvellous what following the pattern correctly does.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:10am and I am awake???? Lol.???? 

Mary great pic looks as though all are enjoying themselves.

Sam I hope you slept well last night. 

Bonnie glad you made it home safely. I don't want to think of snow here yet but I know the weather you were driving through and I know we will end up with it this winter. 

Gage and I have to make our way over to the store as we forgot to get a thing or 2 yesterday. Other then that no plans that I know of. 

Will check in later.????

Also Cathy I am sure Serena will love the tea set. I foresee some tea parties in your future ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....typo for sure; yes a thin coat. But again....they do say Weimaramers are smart. LOLOLOL


darowil said:


> I assume very thin? Not thick as she needs a doggie sweater. Or she has a very clever coat capable coat able to think


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The price for your potatoes is at least twice what I pay for a 10 lb bag! Some of the fancier types are more $s but still not nearly that much. Do potatoes have to be imported to Australia?


darowil said:


> Thats sounds right.
> Maybe I need to go and buy a pumpkin. We could have pumpkin in potatoes (David loves them together, pumkin pie and pumkin scones- while I have an oven!
> Wonder how much they are now. Vegies have jumped in price since the floods. So maybe I don't want to do all those extra things with pumpkin!
> Was in Foodland yesterday and the manager (I assume he was) showed me the cheaper potatoes and said they had bought them before the floods and hadn't upped the price. Showed me a bag of potatoes that he was selling for $9 he had paid $8.50! Wasn't exactly going to make much money from them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


Serena will be quite the busy little girl with that tea set.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> My August socks from my Stranded in Oz club yarns. The chevron pair are mine the other pair Maryanne's. As I knitted MAryanne's I thought the yarn would suit a chevron and then the Traffic Island Sock pattern appeared from somewhere so I used that. Thrilled with how it worked out.
> Believe it or not the yarns are the same
> Th etoe of the second Traffic Island Sock did not want to be knitted. Managed to have 4 stitches more on one half than the other- figurted that was a bit much to fudge. Then puzzled by the decreasing and the longer toe. The worked out that the pattern was for 4 DPNs while i was using magic loop. So 10 stitches per needle actually meant I should have 20 not 10 on both of mine! And then it worked- marvellous what following the pattern correctly does.


They are lovely Margaret . I'm thinking of putting a pattern on my next pair . Isn't it funny how the colour changes from one picture to the next


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We rarely see pumpkins in the shops other than at Hallowe'en and that's a fairly new thing. Up here when I was young ("When Noah wore a peeny" as my gran would have said!) we always hollowed out turnips (rutabaga?) for Hallowe'en lanterns.


I've missed your gran s sayings ???? And yes used to use turnips here to . The pumpkins are a lot easier to carve


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> looks s bit chilly there - how is matthew enjoying camping? --- sam


Matthew is at home. Too many kids here for him. There wouldn't be a place for him to sleep either. I don't think he would have enjoyed the hike yesterday either. I think we hiked about 4-5 miles and steep uphills and down steep slopes as well. Quite the hike and I was struggling with the steep inclines towards the end of the hike. The 2 year old had to be carried a few times but the other kids did very well. When we got back to the campsite we ate lunch and then the kids went to the playground to use up more energy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary, love the pics. Just looking at mushrooms look like boletos. But that would require pulling one up and maybe spore print for true I'd and I still wouldn't eat one.


I do not eat Mushrooms at all. The last time I did was the night when Elvis Presley died. I was sick in bed for 3 days and nights. I have no desire to do that again. I did find the mushroom to be pretty so I took a picture to share. I did see white Mushrooms along the hike as well. My muscles were sore after that hike.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats sounds right.
> Maybe I need to go and buy a pumpkin. We could have pumpkin in potatoes (David loves them together, pumkin pie and pumkin scones- while I have an oven!
> Wonder how much they are now. Vegies have jumped in price since the floods. So maybe I don't want to do all those extra things with pumpkin!
> Was in Foodland yesterday and the manager (I assume he was) showed me the cheaper potatoes and said they had bought them before the floods and hadn't upped the price. Showed me a bag of potatoes that he was selling for $9 he had paid $8.50! Wasn't exactly going to make much money from them.


Before I go into shock over your potatoe prices . What is the weight of the bag , although I've got a feeling I'm still going to go into shock as a large sack of potatoes here just cost me £3 ( 4.92 Australian dollars ) but that was cheap so maybe not much different from here depending on what size/ weight was in your potatoes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: And I even read over it before I posted it.. good grief.
> 
> Blasting winds here all day today and still now. Quite a few trees down and parts of roofs blown off. All good at my place so far.
> 
> Crazy weather. Tomorrow is to be only 15c and for the next few days at least no warm days...


Hope you and your house stay safe Cathy you are having horrible spring weather this year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well you could try my workshop- a number of TPers have done them so plenty of help if you get stuck. And its not like you will have trouble finding a link to it!


Thank you Margaret for reminding me about the workshop , now if I can still remember next week when I'm ready to start my next pair I should be good to go


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My brother has had mice in the rv for the first time this year. Does anyone have any suggestions to end this problem?


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother has had mice in the rv for the first time this year. Does anyone have any suggestions to end this problem?


Cats? Ha ha


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So not an entirely wasted journey then something must have happened for them not to turn up
> Sorry about the frogging hope the mistake was not to far back


Oh, of course it was at the very beginning. :sm23: No big deal, though, as I'd just started. I am double checking math!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


Someone's going to have loads of fun with that! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> My August socks from my Stranded in Oz club yarns. The chevron pair are mine the other pair Maryanne's. As I knitted MAryanne's I thought the yarn would suit a chevron and then the Traffic Island Sock pattern appeared from somewhere so I used that. Thrilled with how it worked out.
> Believe it or not the yarns are the same
> Th etoe of the second Traffic Island Sock did not want to be knitted. Managed to have 4 stitches more on one half than the other- figurted that was a bit much to fudge. Then puzzled by the decreasing and the longer toe. The worked out that the pattern was for 4 DPNs while i was using magic loop. So 10 stitches per needle actually meant I should have 20 not 10 on both of mine! And then it worked- marvellous what following the pattern correctly does.


Those look great!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The price for your potatoes is at least twice what I pay for a 10 lb bag! Some of the fancier types are more $s but still not nearly that much. Do potatoes have to be imported to Australia?


,

So sorry for the high cost of your potatoes. One of our teen- agers has a school project to raise money for her orchestra. I will be getting 25 pounds for 28 dollars. Wish you could have a similar bargain. I shall have to quickly bake them and get them on the freeze drier for this to work out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just saw this on the forum from *catcknitting*
> 
> Cinderella soup
> To make Cinderella Soup chop 1 large onion, 8 ounces of bacon, and fry the chopped bacon till crisp. Remove the bacon from the pan and add the onion and cook till translucent. Add 2 cups of pumpkin puree, (1 can, 15 oz). Stir in 3 cups chicken stock, you can add some sherry if you have it. Maybe a cup of cream, some spices, (we use oregano and rosemary to taste) the is very basic. Make it to your family's taste. We don't usually have cream, but we do have cream cheese, so we use that. I usually get a few pumpkins and make my own pumpkin puree. We are a big family so we make a double batch. Enjoy


I'll bookmark this too. Love pumpkin, and it's interesting as can be done savory or sweet.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the tea party. I've had a good but busy week. Best was Ally Pally on Wednesday and Saturday. Bought too much, spent too much. Had a meeting up with Purple and. Coffee. My son carried all my purchases home for me yesterday and son in law cooked a great dinner. I'm still tired out but happy. 
Welcome new visitors, prayers for all in need of them. All take care in the storms.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I love the color of your mitts.
> 
> Gwen, what a pretty dog Alice is going to be.
> 
> We just got home from my sisters, OMG, it's storming so bad we could hardly see to drive the 12 miles home. Snowing & blowing something terrible


Glad you made it home safely, hope it doesn't last too long and that you don't have to go anywhere while it does last.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> This huge Boulder looks like a rhinoceros head.


It does, that's cool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


Great score!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My August socks from my Stranded in Oz club yarns. The chevron pair are mine the other pair Maryanne's. As I knitted MAryanne's I thought the yarn would suit a chevron and then the Traffic Island Sock pattern appeared from somewhere so I used that. Thrilled with how it worked out.
> Believe it or not the yarns are the same
> Th etoe of the second Traffic Island Sock did not want to be knitted. Managed to have 4 stitches more on one half than the other- figurted that was a bit much to fudge. Then puzzled by the decreasing and the longer toe. The worked out that the pattern was for 4 DPNs while i was using magic loop. So 10 stitches per needle actually meant I should have 20 not 10 on both of mine! And then it worked- marvellous what following the pattern correctly does.


Those are great, amazing how the same yarn can look so different when knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: And I even read over it before I posted it.. good grief.
> 
> Blasting winds here all day today and still now. Quite a few trees down and parts of roofs blown off. All good at my place so far.
> 
> Crazy weather. Tomorrow is to be only 15c and for the next few days at least no warm days...


Holy cow! I hope that all stays well at your home and no damage anywhere close to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats sounds right.
> Maybe I need to go and buy a pumpkin. We could have pumpkin in potatoes (David loves them together, pumkin pie and pumkin scones- while I have an oven!
> Wonder how much they are now. Vegies have jumped in price since the floods. So maybe I don't want to do all those extra things with pumpkin!
> Was in Foodland yesterday and the manager (I assume he was) showed me the cheaper potatoes and said they had bought them before the floods and hadn't upped the price. Showed me a bag of potatoes that he was selling for $9 he had paid $8.50! Wasn't exactly going to make much money from them.


$9, wow, I am wondering how big a bag that it, I can get a 5 gallon/2.26kg bucket full for $10 at the farmers market, and often at the store I can get 10lb/4.53kg for between $2-3 in he winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother has had mice in the rv for the first time this year. Does anyone have any suggestions to end this problem?


I think Tami said Moth balls is what they use, but I'm sure she'll give you a definitive answer when she gets on here, if she hasn't already that is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, seeing as how I'm caught up, I think I'll go make David Breakfast, see you all in a bit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> We are calling in to Haiti as part of our cruise next May. I wonder if there's anything I could take with me, or probably giving money now would be a better idea?


You could check with the Red Cross and see what they say.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I love the color of your mitts.
> 
> Gwen, what a pretty dog Alice is going to be.
> 
> We just got home from my sisters, OMG, it's storming so bad we could hardly see to drive the 12 miles home. Snowing & blowing something terrible


Glad you made it safely home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was working, the hospital kitchen cooked a turkey about every2-3 weeks, on those days I always saved my lunch & had turkey dinner, now if I want it, I have to cook it so only 3-4 times a year????
> I talked to my sister this morning, she's making turkey for supper????????
> I made a huge pumpkin pie to take there, I have a pan 12-14 inch diameter that came from Costco, I love it for taking places, you can cut it into about 14 pieces & they are still a good size so you only have to take one pan, much handier. I made a 2nd pie for home but had to open a second can of pumpkin so had some left over so then I made the cheesecake too, it's in the oven now, sure smells good in my house


My realtor just had a get-together for her clients and she gave me one of those Costco pumpkin pies. They are huge and delicious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No not here. Happy Thanksgiving. Doesn't the U.S. Celebrate? I wonder if it is only Canada?


Someone else has probably already answered but here it's the third Thursday of November.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My suspicion is that those 'mushrooms' are Toadstools, or at best Puffballs.


One of my previous neighbours used to bring me a puffball from his property. They were so good. I also had a recipe for puffball soup.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


Wow! Serena is going to love that! There are tons of free patterns on Ravelry for knitted play food too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got Alice's DNA results! I guessed the closest.....She is mostly Weimaramer with a little boxer and Italian Greyhound.


That's quite a mix.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother has had mice in the rv for the first time this year. Does anyone have any suggestions to end this problem?


If they are already in, they have made a trail for others to follow(apparently mice have no bladder & leave a trail of urine drops for others to follow, yuk) so are very hard to keep out.
We have used Bounce sheets, Irish spring soak to deter them & peppermint oil is supposed to work too.
My DH has made special traps, he puts a small slat of wood maybe 1 " wide up to the top of a small garbage can so the mice can walk up, then he has another little slat of metal with peanut butter on the far end of it, he balances this slat on a piece of wire, the mice walk out to get the PB & are tipped into the garbage can. He has antifreeze in the can, maybe 6-8" deep, the mice drown & no stink. He has caught 100's of the little bugger this way in building around the farm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had a friend that said she would not get married again until she found a husband that would build her a house without a kitchen and whose favorite word was "reservation". --- sam


I love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> $9, wow, I am wondering how big a bag that it, I can get a 5 gallon/2.26kg bucket full for $10 at the farmers market, and often at the store I can get 10lb/4.53kg for between $2-3 in he winter.


That sounds about the same price as here, I think. I never buy potatoes except for maybe one bag each winter of those baby ones for a treat


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think Tami said Moth balls is what they use, but I'm sure she'll give you a definitive answer when she gets on here, if she hasn't already that is.


They work too but the stink is so hard to get rid of in the spring


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I love the color of your mitts.
> 
> Gwen, what a pretty dog Alice is going to be.
> 
> We just got home from my sisters, OMG, it's storming so bad we could hardly see to drive the 12 miles home. Snowing & blowing something terrible


Glad you got home safe. Did you get a lot of snow? We might get frost tonight for the first time. The house was chilly this morning so I finally turned the heat on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, Serena is going to love your bargain, amazing what you can find for cheap that will entertain them for hours.

Margaret, beautiful socks, I've never put a fancy pattern on mine, just plain knitting, one of these days I'll have to do that.

Kate & Sonja, I can't imagine a carved turnip, it must have been a really loooong time agoÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ

I know the South African doctors that come here were completely amazed that we made pies with pumpkin, they only used it as a vegetable but we never do that.
Some people make the pumpkin pie recipe but use cooked carrots (or sweet potato) purÃÂ©e instead, for those who don't have easy access to pumpkin, you could try that, I've never eaten it but am told it tastes the same.

My DH is quite depressed this morning as I'm sure there is no chance we will get a chance to finish harvest now, what a mess & it's still coming. I'm glad we don't have to go anywhere today & hope my DIL isn't too busy on the ambulance today as I imagine the roads are a mess.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> This huge Boulder looks like a rhinoceros head.


Yes it does.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow 9$ for potatoes. We did grow our own out at the house for a year or two.

A 10 pound bag is about 2$ here and I never really took notice of the price throughout the winter. I will this year now though. I don't buy a bag of potatoes very often.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


That's quite a haul.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the bad weather, Bonnie, and I hope the bad roads don't create a need for an ambulance!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kazzza said:


> Oh my goodness.. i can see a very nice tea party coming on. :sm01:


Welcome to our Tea Party, kazzza.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> for all you granny square lovers - cast your eyes on these lovelies. --- sam
> 
> http://www.stitchandunwind.com/25-easy-crochet-granny-square-patterns/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=stitchandunwind20161009


Thanks for that, Sam. I was looking for granny square patterns to make slippers. Those are really pretty.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh yes I forgot to welcome kazzza and MindyT


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> My August socks from my Stranded in Oz club yarns. The chevron pair are mine the other pair Maryanne's. As I knitted MAryanne's I thought the yarn would suit a chevron and then the Traffic Island Sock pattern appeared from somewhere so I used that. Thrilled with how it worked out.
> Believe it or not the yarns are the same
> Th etoe of the second Traffic Island Sock did not want to be knitted. Managed to have 4 stitches more on one half than the other- figurted that was a bit much to fudge. Then puzzled by the decreasing and the longer toe. The worked out that the pattern was for 4 DPNs while i was using magic loop. So 10 stitches per needle actually meant I should have 20 not 10 on both of mine! And then it worked- marvellous what following the pattern correctly does.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is going to love your bargain, amazing what you can find for cheap that will entertain them for hours.
> 
> Margaret, beautiful socks, I've never put a fancy pattern on mine, just plain knitting, one of these days I'll have to do that.
> 
> ...


Oh wow that is quite a lot. Jeepers. You guys can keep it. I don't want it yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother has had mice in the rv for the first time this year. Does anyone have any suggestions to end this problem?


I put dryer sheets in my car over the winter and haven't had any problems.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is going to love your bargain, amazing what you can find for cheap that will entertain them for hours.
> 
> Margaret, beautiful socks, I've never put a fancy pattern on mine, just plain knitting, one of these days I'll have to do that.
> 
> ...


No wonder your DH is depressed. Makes me depressed just looking at it from here. (The snow, I mean.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They work too but the stink is so hard to get rid of in the spring


Yes, they certainly do stink.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is going to love your bargain, amazing what you can find for cheap that will entertain them for hours.
> 
> Margaret, beautiful socks, I've never put a fancy pattern on mine, just plain knitting, one of these days I'll have to do that.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a quite a bit of snow so early, I hope it doesn't mean a harsher than normal winter. I don't remember what the Farmers Almanac said.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh yes I forgot to welcome kazzza and MindyT


I forgot too, so welcome, hope you stop by frequently.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

We are hoping to move this week. The packers are scheduled for Tuesday. We are going on faith as we don't have word yet that the house is finished. I will call early tomorrow morning. Anyway, the point of all this is that our computer man is coming over today and disconnect our computers. Therefore, I will be off line for maybe up to two weeks. This is getting exciting but I am tired already thinking about the work. How I dislike moving and I have done so much in my lifetime. We have been married 47 years and I did a rough count and this is our 21st move. Enough fussing. 
Keep knitting, be safe and well and have fun. Hugs to all.
Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kazzza - i must have missed your post but i want to welcome you to the knitting tea party - as cathy said we would love to have you join us as often as you can - we love havng new people in the conversation - makes it more interesting the more we have. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - don't worry about being caught up - just jump in anywhere - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



kazzza said:


> Thanks sugarsugar I do often read but it moves so fast by the time I'm ready to participate it has raced along.
> I will pop in MORE often????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful socks margaret - what is the pattern called for the bottom picture of socks? --- sam



darowil said:


> My August socks from my Stranded in Oz club yarns. The chevron pair are mine the other pair Maryanne's. As I knitted MAryanne's I thought the yarn would suit a chevron and then the Traffic Island Sock pattern appeared from somewhere so I used that. Thrilled with how it worked out.
> Believe it or not the yarns are the same
> Th etoe of the second Traffic Island Sock did not want to be knitted. Managed to have 4 stitches more on one half than the other- figurted that was a bit much to fudge. Then puzzled by the decreasing and the longer toe. The worked out that the pattern was for 4 DPNs while i was using magic loop. So 10 stitches per needle actually meant I should have 20 not 10 on both of mine! And then it worked- marvellous what following the pattern correctly does.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought of mixing it in with potatoes - must try that. --- sam



darowil said:


> While I think we may be able to get canned pumpkin I just buy pumpkin and cook it then mash it. And I am a lazy cook
> Delicious mashed in with potatoes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, great socks, hard to believe same yarn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, we have Sierra puffballs in the mountains that I do eat as easily identifiable. They are delicious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds yummy. sam



KateB said:


> Just saw this on the forum from *catcknitting*
> 
> Cinderella soup
> To make Cinderella Soup chop 1 large onion, 8 ounces of bacon, and fry the chopped bacon till crisp. Remove the bacon from the pan and add the onion and cook till translucent. Add 2 cups of pumpkin puree, (1 can, 15 oz). Stir in 3 cups chicken stock, you can add some sherry if you have it. Maybe a cup of cream, some spices, (we use oregano and rosemary to taste) the is very basic. Make it to your family's taste. We don't usually have cream, but we do have cream cheese, so we use that. I usually get a few pumpkins and make my own pumpkin puree. We are a big family so we make a double batch. Enjoy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

next time try typing it into a word document - them cut and paste onto ktp. i know how frustrating that can be. --- sam



machriste said:


> So frustrating!!!!! Just about finished a long post and lost it. Just can't do it again.???? Anyway, hi everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with matthew - my idea of camping any more is at the hilton. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew is at home. Too many kids here for him. There wouldn't be a place for him to sleep either. I don't think he would have enjoyed the hike yesterday either. I think we hiked about 4-5 miles and steep uphills and down steep slopes as well. Quite the hike and I was struggling with the steep inclines towards the end of the hike. The 2 year old had to be carried a few times but the other kids did very well. When we got back to the campsite we ate lunch and then the kids went to the playground to use up more energy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we'll be thinking of you marilyn - don't overdo and take good care of you and ray. i hope it is the easiest move you have ever had. will the packers unpack for you? --- sam



Railyn said:


> We are hoping to move this week. The packers are scheduled for Tuesday. We are going on faith as we don't have word yet that the house is finished. I will call early tomorrow morning. Anyway, the point of all this is that our computer man is coming over today and disconnect our computers. Therefore, I will be off line for maybe up to two weeks. This is getting exciting but I am tired already thinking about the work. How I dislike moving and I have done so much in my lifetime. We have been married 47 years and I did a rough count and this is our 21st move. Enough fussing.
> Keep knitting, be safe and well and have fun. Hugs to all.
> Marilyn


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pictures from today's hike.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are hoping to move this week. The packers are scheduled for Tuesday. We are going on faith as we don't have word yet that the house is finished. I will call early tomorrow morning. Anyway, the point of all this is that our computer man is coming over today and disconnect our computers. Therefore, I will be off line for maybe up to two weeks. This is getting exciting but I am tired already thinking about the work. How I dislike moving and I have done so much in my lifetime. We have been married 47 years and I did a rough count and this is our 21st move. Enough fussing.
> Keep knitting, be safe and well and have fun. Hugs to all.
> Marilyn


I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that all goes well and you are able to get moved without any extraneous drama getting in the mix. 
It is so much work, but hopefully this will be the last move you need to make and the house works out perfectly for you both. 
Take our time unpacking and over do it, it will get done in time, it's too bad we are all too far away to come help you pack and unpack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures from today's hike.


Great photos, where are you all anyway, it's lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, great photos. Interesting storage house.

Marilyn, hope the move goes smoothly

We decided to go nvite friends for supper, that also celebrated their Thanksgiving last night, I'm making ham, garlic mashed potatoes, carrots & sweet& sour red cabbage & the pumpkin pie & cheesecake for dessert. I have everything organized , just a little tidying up to do.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Great photos, where are you all anyway, it's lovely.


We are in the Southwest corner of Wisconsin. We are in Dodgeville Wisconsin.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope everyone who is having Thanksgiving has a wonderful time. Your menu sounds fabulous, Bonnie.

He wanted chocolate cake so I went to the store, and they didn't have the mix, so had to go to another store and this time I bought two! One for now (in the oven) and one for later. I also got onions and potatoes, as it's soup weather now and chicken veggie soup sounds good to me.

The crochet project is back on track. I've no idea what went wrong the first time, as I had the same number of stitches in the base row both times, so other than the one place I skipped four when it should have been five, I do not know how I ended up with nine extra at the end! Oh well, I'm on my way now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are in the Southwest corner of Wisconsin. We are in Dodgeville Wisconsin.


House on the Rock?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm with matthew - my idea of camping any more is at the hilton. --- sam


Yes, me too. In fact the more stars the hotel has the more I'd like to stay there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> We are hoping to move this week. The packers are scheduled for Tuesday. We are going on faith as we don't have word yet that the house is finished. I will call early tomorrow morning. Anyway, the point of all this is that our computer man is coming over today and disconnect our computers. Therefore, I will be off line for maybe up to two weeks. This is getting exciting but I am tired already thinking about the work. How I dislike moving and I have done so much in my lifetime. We have been married 47 years and I did a rough count and this is our 21st move. Enough fussing.
> Keep knitting, be safe and well and have fun. Hugs to all.
> Marilyn


Good luck with your move Marilyn . Hope you have plenty of help and that you and your husband will be very happy in your new house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Pictures from today's hike.


You are certainly getting plenty of exercise Mary . thank you for the pictures it's certainly beautiful countryside that you are camping in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, me too. In fact the more stars the hotel has the more I'd like to stay there.


I'm with you Mary . Done my fair share of camping over the years . Now it would have to be a hotel with all the comforts thrown in


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, enjoying your pics. I'd just paid bills and feeling frazzled. Looking at pics I can breathe deep and relaxed. Think I'll grab Maya and go for a walk.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, glad you are back on track.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> House on the Rock?


We didn't go there but we were 7 miles away from it. I went there when the boys were young.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage and I went for a walk to the Giant Tiger and the Dollorama. Got the case of water and poutine sauce I needed. Then Dollorama and we got treats for the dogs and birdseed and peanuts for Greg. He has the feeder. One of the things all 3 of us enjoyed was watching the birds at the house and the apartment. ☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary it looks fantastic on the trails. I am unable to do it now ???? I haven't been camping since I was prob 21. 20 yrs ago. Gage has never been. I would love to take him. One day.????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The price for your potatoes is at least twice what I pay for a 10 lb bag! Some of the fancier types are more $s but still not nearly that much. Do potatoes have to be imported to Australia?


No we do grow our own. The ones I actually bought were $3 for 2 kgs (around 2.5 pounds) at pre flood prices. No way would we get potatoes at anything like your price. A lot of prices are less over there from what I gather. And I got them in a supermarket that is mid price range


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've missed your gran s sayings ???? And yes used to use turnips here to . The pumpkins are a lot easier to carve


I had only been thinking recently that Kates Gran had gone very quiet. So was very pleased to see her return


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Before I go into shock over your potatoe prices . What is the weight of the bag , although I've got a feeling I'm still going to go into shock as a large sack of potatoes here just cost me £3 ( 4.92 Australian dollars ) but that was cheap so maybe not much different from here depending on what size/ weight was in your potatoes


2 kilos.
I was also after a cabbage to have with the corned beef. $6 for one. So only got half. Considered not getting getting any at all as it was expensive. Again locally grown so impacted by the floods.
Better make sure I use the rest of it! Didn't leave the cabbage or potatoes at Maryanne's- figured I had paid for them. So if anyone was going to waste them it would be me not her!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret for reminding me about the workshop , now if I can still remember next week when I'm ready to start my next pair I should be good to go


Everytime you look at one of my posts the link is under it so you can think about everytime you see my avatar!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: They can't be everywhere though, it is a gigantic task.


Yes, a huge task and one can only do what they can with their hands. At least most of the men are excellent carpenters and the one family is extremely wealthy and can purchase what is needed to rebuild for the few they can help. Before it was focused on the orphanage. The little they do surely won't do it all. I'm sure it will be focused in one area. I don't think Haiti has even recovered from the earthquake last I heard.

When I said about them being so loving, I meant the Haitians.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is going to love your bargain, amazing what you can find for cheap that will entertain them for hours.
> 
> Margaret, beautiful socks, I've never put a fancy pattern on mine, just plain knitting, one of these days I'll have to do that.
> 
> ...


One of the real hassles of farming is the dependence on the weather. An apparently great crop can be ruined right up till the very last minute.
A week before the storms I had been told that the crops looked being the best ever and now who knows?
Or our market gardeners many of whom lost everything. At least with market gardens you can plant a variety of crops which don't take the same time to recover as many other crops etc to grow. And a good time to be replanting vegies etc.
Whereas with wheat etc if you lose the crop it is a year before the next one will be ready. Or trees that take years to grow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are hoping to move this week. The packers are scheduled for Tuesday. We are going on faith as we don't have word yet that the house is finished. I will call early tomorrow morning. Anyway, the point of all this is that our computer man is coming over today and disconnect our computers. Therefore, I will be off line for maybe up to two weeks. This is getting exciting but I am tired already thinking about the work. How I dislike moving and I have done so much in my lifetime. We have been married 47 years and I did a rough count and this is our 21st move. Enough fussing.
> Keep knitting, be safe and well and have fun. Hugs to all.
> Marilyn


Hope the moves go well- and looking forward to hearing from you in about 2 weeks.
Moving is hard work isn't it? And takes time to get organised again at the other end.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> One of the real hassles of farming is the dependence on the weather. An apparently great crop can be ruined right up till the very last minute.
> A week before the storms I had been told that the crops looked being the best ever and now who knows?
> Or our market gardeners many of whom lost everything. At least with market gardens you can plant a variety of crops which don't take the same time to recover as many other crops etc to grow. And a good time to be replanting vegies etc.
> Whereas with wheat etc if you lose the crop it is a year before the next one will be ready. Or trees that take years to grow.


So sorry to hear of all the weather related problems the world over that are causing crops to be ruined. So heartbreaking. Bonnie, sorry to hear of your loss of this year's harvest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, great socks. Glad to say I finally finished the mittens for last month. Will buy the yarn for October mittens next Wed. Hopefully I will get to finish DH's socks before Christmas. He really loves the ones I knit him. I'll have to do a basic mitten for him also. Warm hands and feet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful socks margaret - what is the pattern called for the bottom picture of socks? --- sam


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/calamity-janes 
Used the same pattern again this year


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, great socks. Glad to say I finally finished the mittens for last month. Will buy the yarn for October mittens next Wed. Hopefully I will get to finish DH's socks before Christmas. He really loves the ones I knit him. I'll have to do a basic mitten for him also. Warm hands and feet.


Well done on finishing the mittens.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got 10 pounds of potatoes for about $4. Those have been a staple of my diet since very small! And I love them. I haven't priced cabbage lately, but $6 is very high for here. Are parts of Australia able to grow crops year round?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, a huge task and one can only do what they can with their hands. At least most of the men are excellent carpenters and the one family is extremely wealthy and can purchase what is needed to rebuild for the few they can help. Before it was focused on the orphanage. The little they do surely won't do it all. I'm sure it will be focused in one area. I don't think Haiti has even recovered from the earthquake last I heard.
> 
> When I said about them being so loving, I meant the Haitians.


Yes that was how I read it. And yes Haiti had not recovered from the earthquake, so it is devastation on very fragile structures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 9 October '16

The temperature today was 62°. There was blue sky and sunshine. I sat out on the porch steps in shorts and a t-shirt and was hot. There was no breeze and it was delightful to just sit out there and enjoy the sun and the heat. I also did a mani and a pedi "Sam's style" which is clipping them short and file down to the nubbins.

Nothing on television tonight - the prez wanna-bes are having another debate tonight. So I will probably either watch what I have recorded or just sit and knit in the lovely silence. Of course my place always has lots of lovely silence.

My goal by tomorrow evening is to have my kitchen cleaned up - that gives me plenty of time. I have no clean bowls lift for my cereal so it is definitely time to run the dishwasher.

Since the topic of conversation has been largely on pumpkin I thought I would throw a few recipes out there and see what you do with them.

PUMPKIN PIE MOONSHINE

It's time to have your pumpkin pie and drink it, too!

Recipe by Buns in my Oven 
http://www.tablespoon.com 
Serves 3

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 (15 oz.) can pure pumpkin puree 
2 cups vodka 
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat the water and sugar in a small saucepan over high heat until boiling. Stir until sugar has melted completely.

2 Add the sugar water to a blender with the pumpkin puree, vodka, and pumpkin pie spice.

3 Blend to combine, about 10 seconds.

4 Strain the mixture into a large bowl, pressing to remove as much liquid as possible. Discard the pulp.

5 Ladle the mixture into canning jars.
http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/pumpkin-pie-moonshine

I hope I haven't already used the following recipe.

Pumpkin Layer Cake with Goat Cheese Frosting and Quince-Ginger Compote

Martha Stewart Living (November 2010)
http://www.thebittenword.com 
Makes one 8-inch layer cake; Serves 12.

INGREDIENTS
2 sticks unsalted butter, room temperature, plus more for pans and parchment
2 3/4 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for parchment
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
Salt
2 cups packed light-brown sugar
3 large eggs
1 1/2 cups solid-pack pumpkin (from one 14 1/2-ounce can)
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3/4 teaspoon grated peeled fresh ginger
1/2 cup low-fat buttermilk

DIRECTIONS

1) Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Brush two 8-inch round cake pans with butter; line with circles of parchment, and brush with butter. Dust with flour, tapping out excess.

2) Whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg, and 1/2 teaspoon salt.

3) Beat butter and sugar with a mixer on medium speed until pale and fluffy, 3 to 4 minutes. Beat in eggs 1 at a time. Beat in pumpkin; add vanilla and ginger.

4) Reduce speed to low. Add flour mixture in 3 additions, alternating with butter milk, and beginning and ending with flour. Scrape down side of bowl as needed. Divide batter between pans.

5) Bake cakes until golden brown, pulling away from sides of pans, and until a toothpick inserted into the center of each comes out clean, about 35 minutes. Let cool in pans set on wire racks for 15 minutes. Invert cakes onto racks. Let cool.

6) Evenly spread half the goat cheese frosting on top of 1 cake. Top with the second cake, and frost top with the remaining frosting. Top cake with some quince-ginger compote, and serve remainder on the side.

Goat Cheese Frosting

Prep: 10 minutes. Total: 10 minutes
Makes 3 cups (enough for one 8-inch layer cake).

INGREDIENTS

1 pound cream cheese, room temperature
8 ounces soft goat cheese, room temperature
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar

DIRECTIONS

1) Beat cheeses until combined. Gradually add sugar, and beat until smooth and creamy.

Quince-Ginger Compote

Prep: 20 minutes. Total: 1 hour, 30 minutes
Makes about 7 cups

Overly ripe quinces may not retain their shape as they simmer, so it's best to use ones that have just ripened.

INGREDIENTS

3 cups off-dry white wine, such as Riesling
1 1/2 cups water, plus more if needed
1 1/2 cups sugar
12 thin slices peeled fresh ginger (from one 2-inch piece)
3 pounds just ripened quince (about 4), peeled, cored, and cut into 1/2-inch wedges (melissas.com)
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice

DIRECTIONS

1) Bring wine, water, sugar, and ginger to a simmer in a medium saucepan over high heat. Cook, stirring, until sugar dissolves, about 5 minutes. Add quinces. (Add more water if needed to cover fruit.) Reduce heat, and simmer gently until quinces are tender, 25 to 45 minutes depending on ripeness of fruit.

2) Transfer quinces to a bowl using a slotted spoon. Bring liquid in saucepan to a simmer, and cook until slightly syrupy, about 5 minutes. Remove, and discard ginger. Stir in lemon juice. Pour syrup over quinces. Let stand until cool. Refrigerate if desired.
http://www.thebittenword.com/thebittenword/2010/11/thanksgiving-2010-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-goat-cheese-frosting-and-quince-ginger-compote.html

Pumpkin Pie Smoothie

This easy pumpkin pie smoothie tastes just like pumpkin pie. It is the perfect fall treat.

AUTHOR: TWO PEAS AND THEIR POD
http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com
YIELD: SERVES 2
PREP TIME: 5 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 5 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:

1 cup milk
2/3 cup pumpkin puree
1 frozen banana, peeled
3 tablespoons JELL-O Simply Good Vanilla Bean pudding mix
2 teaspoons pure maple syrup
1/2 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 cups ice cubes

DIRECTIONS:

1. Place the milk, pumpkin puree, banana, pudding mix, maple syrup, pumpkin pie spice, cinnamon, and ice cubes in a powerful blender.

2. Blend until smooth.

3. Pour smoothie into two glasses and garnish with extra cinnamon, if desired.

4. Serve immediately.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/pumpkin-pie-smoothie/#more-25906

Slow Cooker Pumpkin Turkey Chili

"An easy chili that's sure to please. I've made this for a Halloween party and a chili cook-off at work with great results! It's a great base with lots of options to spice it up depending on the crowd you're cooking for! I usually put everything together in the morning and let it simmer all day; cooking time can be adjusted to fit your needs."

Recipe by coffee junkee
http://allrecipes.com 
3 h 25 m6 servings @ 338 cals/serv

Ingredients
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 pound ground turkey
1 onion, chopped
1 (28oz can) diced tomatoes
2 cups cubed fresh pumpkin
1 (15 ounce) can chili beans
1 (15 ounce) can seasoned black beans
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 tablespoon pumpkin pie spice
1 tablespoon chili powder

Directions

1. Heat olive oil in a large soup pot over medium heat.

2. Brown turkey, stirring often, until crumbly and no longer, pink, about 10 minutes. Drain and discard any fat.

3. Transfer turkey to a slow cooker and stir in onions, diced tomatoes, pumpkin, chili beans, black beans, brown sugar, pumpkin pie spice, and chili powder.

4. Set cooker to Low, cover, and cook until pumpkin is tender and has started to break apart, at least 3 hours.

Footnotes: Easy Cleanup- Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/228404/slow-cooker-pumpkin-turkey-chili/?prop26=dailydish&prop28=slow%20cooker%20slow%20jam_1_1&prop29=title&prop25=83461&prop27=2016-10-09&did=83461&eaid=8519082

Apple Tea Cake

Serve this apple cake with a good healthy dollop of creme fraiche; it helps offset the sweetness of the fruit.

http://www.foodandwine.com 
ACTIVE: 45 MIN 
TOTAL TIME: 2 HR 15 MIN 
SERVINGS: 8

INGREDIENTS

3 Golden Delicious apples (about 1 1/2 pounds)-peeled, halved, cored and cut into eighths
1 3/4 cups plus 2 teaspoons sugar
2 cups (500 ml) *verjus
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 stick (4 ounces) unsalted butter, softened
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
2 large eggs
3/4 cup milk
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Crème fraîche, for serving

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. In a saucepan, combine the apples, 1/4 cup of the sugar and 1 cup of the verjus and bring to a boil, stirring, just until the sugar dissolves. Simmer, stirring occasionally, until the apples are softened but not broken down, about 8 minutes. Let the apples cool in the syrup for 15 minutes. Set a strainer over a bowl and drain the apples, reserving the syrup.

2. Preheat the oven to 350°. Butter and flour a 9-inch springform pan.

3. In a bowl, sift the flour, baking soda, cream of tartar and salt.

4. In a large bowl, using an electric mixer, beat the butter with 1/2 cup of the sugar at medium speed until fluffy.

5. Add the vanilla, then the eggs, 1 at a time; beat well between additions.

6. At low speed, beat in the dry ingredients in 3 batches, alternating with the milk.

7. Scrape the batter into the prepared pan and smooth the surface.

8. Arrange the apple slices on the batter in concentric circles and press them in halfway.

9. In a bowl, mix 2 teaspoons of the sugar with the cinnamon; sprinkle evenly over the apples.

10. Bake the cake in the middle of the oven for 1 hour, or until golden and risen and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

11. Meanwhile, in a medium saucepan, simmer the remaining 1 cup of sugar with the remaining 1 cup of verjus over moderate heat until a deep amber caramel forms, about 12 minutes.

12. Remove from the heat.

13. Immediately whisk in the reserved apple syrup. Brush 1/2 cup of the syrup all over the cake and let cool.

14. Remove the springform ring and transfer the apple cake to a serving plate. Cut into wedges and serve warm, with the remaining syrup and crème fraîche on the side.

MAKE AHEAD: The cake can be covered and refrigerated overnight and rewarmed before serving.

* Verjuice is a highly acidic juice made by pressing unripe grapes, crab-apples or other sour fruit. Sometimes lemon or sorrel juice, herbs or spices are added to change the flavour.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/apple-tea-cake

The following recipe is just for fun - not sure if any of you are into making wine. Neither am I sure where you would go to buy verjus. Maybe the liquor store.

HOW TO MAKE VERJUS

You will need lots of grapes, a meat grinder or food mill, a fine mesh strainer, paper towels, a ladle, some Mason jars and some patience. And, if you want your verjus to hold up for a long time in the fridge, you will need a little citric acid. If you really want it to hold up for 6 months or more, add the winemaker's friend: sodium metabisulfite, which is available at any winemaking shop. This is the "sulfites" you see on wine labels. If you are sensitive to them, skip it.

Author: Hank Shaw
http://honest-food.net 
Prep Time: 90 minutes
Makes about 2 to 3 quarts

Ingredients
10 pounds unripe grapes
1 teaspoon citric acid
1/2 teaspoon sodium metabisulfite

Directions

1. Take most of the stems off the grapes. This will take some time, maybe an hour or so. Longer if you've never done it before. But if you don't do this part, you will have a tough time running the grapes through the food mill.

2. Grind the grapes through a coarse die on your meat grinder. Sadly, the Kitchenaid attachment isn't strong enough for this task, so you need a real grinder. I use the Weston 1/2 horsepower grinder, and I can highly recommend it. I use a 7 mm die - large enough to let the seeds get through (you don't want to crush them) and small enough to grind even small grapes. If you have the meat grinder, this process takes only a couple minutes.
If you don't, you can use a food mill fitted with a coarse plate. This is a distant second and will require a little elbow grease.

2. As you get slurry of ground-up grapes and grape juice, pour it into a bowl as you work. You will need to work quickly, as the grape juice will oxidize quickly and turn brown. There is really no getting over this, but the faster you work the greener - or at least more golden - your verjus will be. Work slow and it will look like malt vinegar.

3. Now you need to run the ground grapes through a fine mesh sieve. If you have rubber gloves, put them on. Why? The acid in these grapes made my hands sting for a couple hours after I squeezed the ground-up grapes over the sieve. And yes, you need to squeeze your grapes because you really want as much liquid as you can extract.

4. You can take an optional step of straining the juice a second time through the strainer with a paper towel set inside. This will remove a lot of the extremely fine particulate matter floating in your verjus. As you pour, it will catch in the paper towel, eventually stopping the flow of the verjus. You will need to replace the paper towels a couple times.

5. Finally, you will need to pour the strained juice into a Mason jar. It's at this point that you add the citric acid and sodium metabisulfite if you are using them. Shake the jar well to mix everything in, then put it in the refrigerator for up to 2 days. There will be a very fine layer of sediment on the bottom, even if you did the paper towel trick. You will not be able to strain this off - it is too fine.

6. So, what you need to do is gently decant it into a clean container. You will lose some verjus, but that's OK. If you don't do this step your verjus will oxidize even more. Nothing bad will happen, but it will look ugly.

7. Bottle and store in the fridge. It should last for several months in the refrigerator and up to 9 months if you use the citric acid and sodium metabisulfite. You can also freeze it.

NOTE: How to use your verjus? It is an awesome salad dressing - I've dressed a green salad with verjus and melted wild duck fat many times - and it is a great thing to use wherever you want a gentle acidity.

http://honest-food.net/2015/07/22/how-to-make-verjuice/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Apple Cake with Cranberries 

For his moist and buttery upside-down cake, Food & Wine's Justin Chapple layers apples with cranberries and brown sugar, then tops them with a fantastic sour cream batter.

AUTHOR: JUSTIN CHAPPLE
http://www.foodandwine.com 
ACTIVE: 20 MIN 
TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 20 MIN 
MAKES ONE 9-INCH CAKE

INGREDIENTS
1 Granny Smith apple, peeled, halved, cored and sliced 1/2 inch thick
1/2 cup fresh or frozen cranberries
1/2 cup light brown sugar
2 eggs
3/4 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups flour
1 sticks unsalted butter, melted and cooled slightly
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Preheat the oven to 350°. Line a 9-inch round cake pan with parchment paper.

2. Arrange the apple slices in the cake pan in 2 circles and scatter the cranberries around the edge of the pan. Sprinkle the brown sugar on top.

3. In a large bowl, using a hand mixer beat the eggs with the granulated sugar, sour cream and vanilla until smooth.

4. Beat in the flour, butter, baking powder and salt.

5. Scrape the batter into the cake pan and smooth the surface with a spatula.

6. Bake the cake for about 50 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

7. Let cool for 15 minutes, then invert onto a platter.

8. Cut into wedges and serve warm.

MAKE AHEAD: The cake can be stored in an airtight container for up to 2 days

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/apple-cake-cranberries

Again I think I have exceeded my limit of characters. Oh well. It's 7:30PM and is really dark outside. Just a month ago one could be sitting outside reading the newspaper without extra light. But with days like today I can take the dark. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures mary. my grandma and grandpa roberts had a spring house on their farm - the water was so good. they stored milk and cheese and a lot of veggies and fruit in there. i wonder if it is still there. i can still see it. looks like you are all enjoying the outdoors. --- sam



pacer said:


> Pictures from today's hike.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are easy to grow - could you grow them if you wanted to? --- sam



darowil said:


> No we do grow our own. The ones I actually bought were $3 for 2 kgs (around 2.5 pounds) at pre flood prices. No way would we get potatoes at anything like your price. A lot of prices are less over there from what I gather. And I got them in a supermarket that is mid price range


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got 10 pounds of potatoes for about $4. Those have been a staple of my diet since very small! And I love them. I haven't priced cabbage lately, but $6 is very high for here. Are parts of Australia able to grow crops year round?


We do have winter and summer vegies in the south, currently in between with the winter crops going out and the summer ones coming in.
I suspect (though could be wrong) that this is a good time to lose your crops (If you really have to lose them of course!) becuase you have time to replant your summer vegetables and still get decent crops. 
Having said that with rapid transport and the use of glass houses etc we have a lot of vegetables available all year round.
David would have a much better idea of the answer to this question than me and he is at work.
$6 is a lot for a cabbage which is why I almost didn't get it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are in the Southwest corner of Wisconsin. We are in Dodgeville Wisconsin.


Oh wow! We need to go to Wisconsin for vacation sometime, that's beautiful country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are easy to grow - could you grow them if you wanted to? --- sam


I suspect that once the house is done that potatoes will be one of the things David plants. He does plan to grow vegetables.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I suspect that once the house is done that potatoes will be one of the things David plants. He does plan to grow vegetables.


 :sm24: Nothing like growing your own. DD's friend gave us tomatoes yesterday and wow are they good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Nothing like growing your own. DD's friend gave us tomatoes yesterday and wow are they good.


The only problem is the large amounts they come in- and I then might need to do something with them! And David has been known to grow huge amounts of things. Wish I had my photos from years ago. DAvid grew a huge number of pumpkins one year and some got very big. We have some beautiful photos of Vicky in the patch and sitting on one. She would hav ebeen about 4 by then so it was a big pumpkin.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie I never made a pumpkin pie with honey. I will try it. Thank you for the recipe. This weekend I made an apple pie, and cut and canned sauerkraut. Several friends and I get together and make the sauerkraut, so it is fun and goes fast!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Pumpkin pie
> 
> 3 eggs
> 1/3 cup honey
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our half hour walk. 91F, but I feel less frazzled. Al came with me to celebrate my 40 year sober bday at my home group. He hasn't been to a meeting since my 35th aa bday. Though he had 40 yrs in Aug. I kid that Al is a figment of my imagination so lots of comments on fun to know there really is an Al.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our half hour walk. 91F, but I feel less frazzled. Al came with me to celebrate my 40 year sober bday at my home group. He hasn't been to a meeting since my 35th aa bday. Though he had 40 yrs in Aug. I kid that Al is a figment of my imagination so lots of comments on fun to know there really is an Al.


Congratulations to you both on 40 years sober.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy 40th Sassafras ☺☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations to you both on 40 years sober.


I'm adding my congrats also!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, Mel, and Kaye, thank you so much.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

40 years is a marvelous milestone for both of you, Joy! Woot!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vick was 29- 23 days off 30.


Amber's 30th birthday was 5 days before she had Arriana!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kazzza said:


> Thanks sugarsugar I do often read but it moves so fast by the time I'm ready to participate it has raced along.
> I will pop in MORE often????


Please do! We would love to have you. You can do as I do, comment on each post that you would like to respond to. If I tried to remember what I wanted to comment on by the time I have caught up, I would never comment at all! :sm09: And I do attempt that if I am reading on my phone, as I hate trying to type on the iPhone. But then, I am not having much luck typing on the computer tonight, either. I am having very dyslexic fingers tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> My August socks from my Stranded in Oz club yarns. The chevron pair are mine the other pair Maryanne's. As I knitted MAryanne's I thought the yarn would suit a chevron and then the Traffic Island Sock pattern appeared from somewhere so I used that. Thrilled with how it worked out.
> Believe it or not the yarns are the same
> Th etoe of the second Traffic Island Sock did not want to be knitted. Managed to have 4 stitches more on one half than the other- figurted that was a bit much to fudge. Then puzzled by the decreasing and the longer toe. The worked out that the pattern was for 4 DPNs while i was using magic loop. So 10 stitches per needle actually meant I should have 20 not 10 on both of mine! And then it worked- marvellous what following the pattern correctly does.


Both look great, but one looks almost orange, and the other almost burgundy. It's amazing what happens when you follow the pattern correctly! I am quite guilty of not following patterns as written, seems I don't always know how to read them! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> While I think we may be able to get canned pumpkin I just buy pumpkin and cook it then mash it. And I am a lazy cook
> Delicious mashed in with potatoes.


I found a canning cook book with instructions on how to can your own. It says to can it in cubes instead of mashed, then puree it when ready to use it. I think I am going to try it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: And I even read over it before I posted it.. good grief.
> 
> Blasting winds here all day today and still now. Quite a few trees down and parts of roofs blown off. All good at my place so far.
> 
> Crazy weather. Tomorrow is to be only 15c and for the next few days at least no warm days...


I'm glad you don't have any wind damage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats sounds right.
> Maybe I need to go and buy a pumpkin. We could have pumpkin in potatoes (David loves them together, pumkin pie and pumkin scones- while I have an oven!
> Wonder how much they are now. Vegies have jumped in price since the floods. So maybe I don't want to do all those extra things with pumpkin!
> Was in Foodland yesterday and the manager (I assume he was) showed me the cheaper potatoes and said they had bought them before the floods and hadn't upped the price. Showed me a bag of potatoes that he was selling for $9 he had paid $8.50! Wasn't exactly going to make much money from them.


Nice of him to show you the less expensive potatoes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> So frustrating!!!!! Just about finished a long post and lost it. Just can't do it again.???? Anyway, hi everyone.


When you loose a post, before you do anything else, try going to the top of the screen, and click on edit, undo, and see if that won't bring the post back. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. Something I just learned a few months ago!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is at home. Too many kids here for him. There wouldn't be a place for him to sleep either. I don't think he would have enjoyed the hike yesterday either. I think we hiked about 4-5 miles and steep uphills and down steep slopes as well. Quite the hike and I was struggling with the steep inclines towards the end of the hike. The 2 year old had to be carried a few times but the other kids did very well. When we got back to the campsite we ate lunch and then the kids went to the playground to use up more energy.


It sounds like you have had a nice time. I have enjoyed the photos you have posted. I was wondering if Matthew had gone, or chosen to stay at home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> My brother has had mice in the rv for the first time this year. Does anyone have any suggestions to end this problem?


Mary, I am using dried peppermint, or peppermint essential oil and lemon grass essential oil, a few drops of each on a piece of cotton ball or square cotton make up remover pad place in a jar lid in several places throughout the rv. We also have the electronic mouse chasers that plug into an outlet. I had mice last winter, but I didn't refresh the peppermint and lemon grass oils at all last winter, and I should have. It does dissipate over a few days. It also helps with spiders.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the tea party. I've had a good but busy week. Best was Ally Pally on Wednesday and Saturday. Bought too much, spent too much. Had a meeting up with Purple and. Coffee. My son carried all my purchases home for me yesterday and son in law cooked a great dinner. I'm still tired out but happy.
> Welcome new visitors, prayers for all in need of them. All take care in the storms.


Wonderful that you got to meet up with PurpleFi and have coffee with her. And new yarn, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think Tami said Moth balls is what they use, but I'm sure she'll give you a definitive answer when she gets on here, if she hasn't already that is.


I forgot about moth balls. If you put them inside the rv, it takes forever to get the smell out. It would be better to sprinkle them all around the rv on the ground outside.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Someone else has probably already answered but here it's the third Thursday of November.


Ooops should have said fourth Thursday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is going to love your bargain, amazing what you can find for cheap that will entertain them for hours.
> 
> Margaret, beautiful socks, I've never put a fancy pattern on mine, just plain knitting, one of these days I'll have to do that.
> 
> ...


I was so hoping you would be able to finish getting the harvest in. I understand why he is depressed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh yes I forgot to welcome kazzza and MindyT


MindyT, I'm sorry, I missed seeing your post. I have been reading on my phone for a couple of days, and don't always catch everything. Welcome to the tea party. Hope you will join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> We are hoping to move this week. The packers are scheduled for Tuesday. We are going on faith as we don't have word yet that the house is finished. I will call early tomorrow morning. Anyway, the point of all this is that our computer man is coming over today and disconnect our computers. Therefore, I will be off line for maybe up to two weeks. This is getting exciting but I am tired already thinking about the work. How I dislike moving and I have done so much in my lifetime. We have been married 47 years and I did a rough count and this is our 21st move. Enough fussing.
> Keep knitting, be safe and well and have fun. Hugs to all.
> Marilyn


We will miss you while you are gone, and will look forward to hearing from you again. Prayers for an easy move, in the time frame you are expecting. That's a lot of moves! I have only moved 2 time. First time was when we got married, then to this house from our first house. That was enough.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures from today's hike.


Beautiful photos. Some of them would make lovely cards. I really like the one of you and your brother.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, great socks. Glad to say I finally finished the mittens for last month. Will buy the yarn for October mittens next Wed. Hopefully I will get to finish DH's socks before Christmas. He really loves the ones I knit him. I'll have to do a basic mitten for him also. Warm hands and feet.


I will look forward to seeing a photo of the finished mittens!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got 10 pounds of potatoes for about $4. Those have been a staple of my diet since very small! And I love them. I haven't priced cabbage lately, but $6 is very high for here. Are parts of Australia able to grow crops year round?


Here potatoes run about the same as they do where Sorlenna is. Cabbage will run anywhere from 29 cents a pound to 59 cents a pound, depending on the time of year, and if there is a holiday that a lot of people will use cabbage for a meal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our half hour walk. 91F, but I feel less frazzled. Al came with me to celebrate my 40 year sober bday at my home group. He hasn't been to a meeting since my 35th aa bday. Though he had 40 yrs in Aug. I kid that Al is a figment of my imagination so lots of comments on fun to know there really is an Al.


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, today was spent running around. DH and I went to breakfast, then decided to go to Lowes and price a few things to upgrade for the rental, then decided to stop at Verizon and ask a few questions. Well, that was a great idea! We upgraded our plan to 4Gig of data for the 2 of us to share, currently have been at 2 Gig to share, AND we lowered the bill by about $50! Plus we get to roll over the unused data from month to month! I'll quite happily take that!

Then DD came and got me, and we took the kids to see my mom. Damien got to stay and visit with his cousin after our visit, while Amber, Arriana and I made another stop, and then went and picked him up and came home. I ran to McDonald's and got supper, then put clothes in the dryer, and started catching up on emails and reading here. I have been rather cool all day, even in the house, so left my jacket on since I have been home. I have finally, just a minute ago, gotten warm. It is now tomorrow! Guess that means it's time for me to go to bed. 

I promised to post a recipe for home made ricotta cheese, so will do that now while I am thinking about it. 

Ricotta Cheese

½ gallon whole milk
1/3 cup fresh lemon juice (from 1 ½ to 2 lemons)
Optional: ½ cup heavy cream
Optional: salt (kosher or sea) to taste

1.	Ice a large, heavy pan (see note). Add the milk and lemon juice, and cream if using, to the pot and stir without touching the bottom of the pan for 5 seconds.
2. Place the pot over low heat and attach a candy or cheese thermometer to the inside of the pot.
Heat the milk mixture to 175° F. This should take 40 to 50 minutes, and you can stir once or twice over the course of this time.

3.	Raise the heat to medium-high, and without stirring, watch the pot until the temperature reads 205° F, 3-5 minutes. The surface of the milk will look like it is about to erupt, but it shouldn’t boil. Remove the pot from the heat and let sit for 10 minutes. Now you have curds and whey.

4.	Lay a fine-meshed sieve over a large bowl or jar and line it with a double layer of damp cheesecloth. Using a large slotted spoon, scoop the cruds into the cheesecloth. Let the cheese drain for 10 minutes, and if you like, sprinkle salt over the top of the curds.

Storage
Fridge: covered container, 3-5 days
Freezer: no

Whey- The cloudy liquid that separates from the curds is the whey, Don’t throw it out! It’s packed with nutrition, flavor and protein. Use it instead of the milk or water in your Sandwich Bread or Cornbread recipe, as an alternative to stock or water in the pureed soups, and even in your smoothies in place of juice or milk. Whey keeps in the refrigerator for up to two weeks, and in the freezer for up to 6 months.

Ice the pot: I have scorched the bottom of too many pots to count, but day I spent in Ashfield, Massachusetts, with “the cheese queen,”Ricki Carroll, changed it all. She showed me a simple trick to protect the pot while heating milk to high temperatures. Before you even turn on the stovetop, put an ice cube in the pot and move the pot around so the ice covers every inch of the bottom as it melts. When the ice is entirely melted, leave the cold water in the pot and just add the ingredients to it. As long as you don’t touch a metal spoon to the bottom of the pot as you stir throughout the recipe, the milk won’t scorch the bottom of the pot.


And here is another for Creme Fraiche

Cre`me Fraiche
Makes 2 cups

1 pint heavy cream (not ultra pasturized)
3 tablespoons cultured Buttermilk, homemade or store bought or, 1 packet (1/2 teaspoon) crème fraiche culture 

1. Pour the cream into a clean jar. Stir in the buttermilk or crème fraiche culture and set the lid on top of the jar without screwing it on. 
2.	Leave at room temperature for 16- 24 hours, or until thickened. Refrigerate until you are ready to use. 


Storage:
Fridge: covered container, week
Freezer: no

Ice the pot: I have scorched the bottom of too many pots to count, but day I spent in Ashfield, Massachusetts, with “the cheese queen,”Ricki Carroll, changed it all. She showed me a simple trick to protect the pot while heating milk to high temperatures. Before you even turn on the stovetop, put an ice cube in the pot and move the pot around so the ice covers every inch of the bottom as it melts. When the ice is entirely melted, leave the cold water in the pot and just add the ingredients to it. As long as you don’t touch a metal spoon to the bottom of the pot as you stir throughout the recipe, the milk won’t scorch the bottom of the pot.

Both are from "The Homemade Pantry 101 foods you can stop buying & start making" by Alana Chernila


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Before I go into shock over your potatoe prices . What is the weight of the bag , although I've got a feeling I'm still going to go into shock as a large sack of potatoes here just cost me £3 ( 4.92 Australian dollars ) but that was cheap so maybe not much different from here depending on what size/ weight was in your potatoes


I am paying around $3.50 per kilo here.

Hopefully the bag that Margaret was talking about was a big bag..... but they have had floods so there is a shortage there at the moment so prices will be high.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow! I hope that all stays well at your home and no damage anywhere close to you.


All fine at my place. One of my neighbour's pergola lifted and collapsed totally from the winds yesterday. Lucky it didnt fall against the house. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Wow! Serena is going to love that! There are tons of free patterns on Ravelry for knitted play food too.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is going to love your bargain, amazing what you can find for cheap that will entertain them for hours.
> 
> Margaret, beautiful socks, I've never put a fancy pattern on mine, just plain knitting, one of these days I'll have to do that.
> 
> ...


Oh no what a shame if they cant finish the harvest. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i never thought of mixing it in with potatoes - must try that. --- sam


Re Pumpkin.... do try it. Its pretty yummy mashed with potatoes. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, great socks, hard to believe same yarn.


Oops I dont think I commented about the socks. So ditto.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Pictures from today's hike.


Thanks for sharing the photos. Love seeing different scenery around the world. :sm11:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

My goodness, Brighteyes!! You've gone to a lot of effort to get some knitting time! I do hope all goes well from now on and you recover from all your 'excitements' and still get some knitting done. Do look after yourself.
Sam, thanks for some very interesting recipes. I'm going to try the paella once I can find either sofrito or the smoked paprika to make it with. Like the sound of pumpkin hummus too....
I'm finally catching up with home life after my wonderful holiday last month, so am threatening to post a few (hundred) photos if anyone is interested. DD has been back at University since we returned (2 weeks on herd health, dairy farms) whilst her boyfriend started his first job at a Vet. practice 3 hours away. I went straight to my in-laws for a week when we returned, and also met up with Aussie friends who stayed at DBIL's next door, so we combined hospital appointments for DFIL with museum visits and canal walks for us. We first met the Australian friends 38 years ago - frightening as I still think I'm only about 30.... But no one has told my body this.

I hope everyone is staying safe in the path of the Hurricane. HAiti looks dreadful. Must read on now to catch up......


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I had only been thinking recently that Kates Gran had gone very quiet. So was very pleased to see her return


Be careful what you wish for......! :sm09:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, Betty, all those lovely cute dolls just take my breath away. They are a real achievement! It's good to hear from you, we miss you dropping in, so hope you don't get stretched too thin with all your commitments. Lovely to see you, and hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 2 kilos.
> I was also after a cabbage to have with the corned beef. $6 for one. So only got half. Considered not getting getting any at all as it was expensive. Again locally grown so impacted by the floods.
> Better make sure I use the rest of it! Didn't leave the cabbage or potatoes at Maryanne's- figured I had paid for them. So if anyone was going to waste them it would be me not her!


Golly $6 sounds a lot. I must admit though I usually only buy 1/2 or 1/4 so I dont waste it. So I really dont know how much a whole one is here. I will check next time at the supermarket.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations to you both on 40 years sober.


From me too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Kids in their tails.


And Don't they look so happy?!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We didn't go there but we were 7 miles away from it. I went there when the boys were young.


It's a fascinating place that's been ruined by too much commercialization. I'd stay in the woods, too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome kazzza!


And from me too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow! We need to go to Wisconsin for vacation sometime, that's beautiful country.


I'm close by and can be the tour guide.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> My goodness, Brighteyes!! You've gone to a lot of effort to get some knitting time! I do hope all goes well from now on and you recover from all your 'excitements' and still get some knitting done. Do look after yourself.
> Sam, thanks for some very interesting recipes. I'm going to try the paella once I can find either sofrito or the smoked paprika to make it with. Like the sound of pumpkin hummus too....
> I'm finally catching up with home life after my wonderful holiday last month, so am threatening to post a few (hundred) photos if anyone is interested. DD has been back at University since we returned (2 weeks on herd health, dairy farms) whilst her boyfriend started his first job at a Vet. practice 3 hours away. I went straight to my in-laws for a week when we returned, and also met up with Aussie friends who stayed at DBIL's next door, so we combined hospital appointments for DFIL with museum visits and canal walks for us. We first met the Australian friends 38 years ago - frightening as I still think I'm only about 30.... But no one has told my body this.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe in the path of the Hurricane. HAiti looks dreadful. Must read on now to catch up......


Would love to see your photos!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> When you loose a post, before you do anything else, try going to the top of the screen, and click on edit, undo, and see if that won't bring the post back. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. Something I just learned a few months ago!


I'd never heard of that. Thank you as I sometimes need it when the gremlins get in.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our half hour walk. 91F, but I feel less frazzled. Al came with me to celebrate my 40 year sober bday at my home group. He hasn't been to a meeting since my 35th aa bday. Though he had 40 yrs in Aug. I kid that Al is a figment of my imagination so lots of comments on fun to know there really is an Al.


Congratulations on your special Birthday, is it a Ruby one? Well done you :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Brrrr! Glad your home safely.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I love the color of your mitts.
> 
> Gwen, what a pretty dog Alice is going to be.
> 
> We just got home from my sisters, OMG, it's storming so bad we could hardly see to drive the 12 miles home. Snowing & blowing something terrible


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fun!!


sugarsugar said:


> I meant to show you all this a few days ago and keep forgetting to post it..... Look what I scored at an Op Shop (charity) last Monday for ONLY THREE dollars!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our half hour walk. 91F, but I feel less frazzled. Al came with me to celebrate my 40 year sober bday at my home group. He hasn't been to a meeting since my 35th aa bday. Though he had 40 yrs in Aug. I kid that Al is a figment of my imagination so lots of comments on fun to know there really is an Al.


Well done to both of you! Fantastic. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, kazzza! Glad to see you here!


kazzza said:


> Oh my goodness.. i can see a very nice tea party coming on. :sm01:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loving your pictures Mary!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, MindyT! Nice to have you here!


MindyT said:


> Cats? Ha ha


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> My goodness, Brighteyes!! You've gone to a lot of effort to get some knitting time! I do hope all goes well from now on and you recover from all your 'excitements' and still get some knitting done. Do look after yourself.
> Sam, thanks for some very interesting recipes. I'm going to try the paella once I can find either sofrito or the smoked paprika to make it with. Like the sound of pumpkin hummus too....
> I'm finally catching up with home life after my wonderful holiday last month, so am threatening to post a few (hundred) photos if anyone is interested. DD has been back at University since we returned (2 weeks on herd health, dairy farms) whilst her boyfriend started his first job at a Vet. practice 3 hours away. I went straight to my in-laws for a week when we returned, and also met up with Aussie friends who stayed at DBIL's next door, so we combined hospital appointments for DFIL with museum visits and canal walks for us. We first met the Australian friends 38 years ago - frightening as I still think I'm only about 30.... But no one has told my body this.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe in the path of the Hurricane. HAiti looks dreadful. Must read on now to catch up......


Great to hear from you again... and YES do please share some photos of you holiday. 
:sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> My goodness, Brighteyes!! You've gone to a lot of effort to get some knitting time! I do hope all goes well from now on and you recover from all your 'excitements' and still get some knitting done. Do look after yourself.
> Sam, thanks for some very interesting recipes. I'm going to try the paella once I can find either sofrito or the smoked paprika to make it with. Like the sound of pumpkin hummus too....
> I'm finally catching up with home life after my wonderful holiday last month, so am threatening to post a few (hundred) photos if anyone is interested. DD has been back at University since we returned (2 weeks on herd health, dairy farms) whilst her boyfriend started his first job at a Vet. practice 3 hours away. I went straight to my in-laws for a week when we returned, and also met up with Aussie friends who stayed at DBIL's next door, so we combined hospital appointments for DFIL with museum visits and canal walks for us. We first met the Australian friends 38 years ago - frightening as I still think I'm only about 30.... But no one has told my body this.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe in the path of the Hurricane. HAiti looks dreadful. Must read on now to catch up......


Good to see you back. Woud love to see some photos. How is DFIL going?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie, so sorry your DH is not able to bring in the rest of your crops. I don't envy your snow.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, Serena is going to love your bargain, amazing what you can find for cheap that will entertain them for hours.
> 
> Margaret, beautiful socks, I've never put a fancy pattern on mine, just plain knitting, one of these days I'll have to do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn, exciting you will finally be in your new home, and I will pray for a smooth move and stamina for you! That is a lot of moving! 


Railyn said:


> We are hoping to move this week. The packers are scheduled for Tuesday. We are going on faith as we don't have word yet that the house is finished. I will call early tomorrow morning. Anyway, the point of all this is that our computer man is coming over today and disconnect our computers. Therefore, I will be off line for maybe up to two weeks. This is getting exciting but I am tired already thinking about the work. How I dislike moving and I have done so much in my lifetime. We have been married 47 years and I did a rough count and this is our 21st move. Enough fussing.
> Keep knitting, be safe and well and have fun. Hugs to all.
> Marilyn


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely scenario and great pic of you and your DB!


pacer said:


> Pictures from today's hike.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it wasnt as bad here today as yesterday. Tomorrow I am going to Ballarat with some staff from my volunteering work for the day. The weather here is to be about 16c but only an hours drive away in Ballarat it is to be 11c !!! Good grief, I will be frozen. LOL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations, Joy! Hugs for you!!


sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our half hour walk. 91F, but I feel less frazzled. Al came with me to celebrate my 40 year sober bday at my home group. He hasn't been to a meeting since my 35th aa bday. Though he had 40 yrs in Aug. I kid that Al is a figment of my imagination so lots of comments on fun to know there really is an Al.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am not at all ready for cold weather, Sugar. Bundle up!!


sugarsugar said:


> Well it wasnt as bad here today as yesterday. Tomorrow I am going to Ballarat with some staff from my volunteering work for the day. The weather here is to be about 16c but only an hours drive away in Ballarat it is to be 11c !!! Good grief, I will be frozen. LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I am not at all ready for cold weather, Sugar. Bundle up!!


But it is Spring here! We are supposed to be getting warmer not colder. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it wasnt as bad here today as yesterday. Tomorrow I am going to Ballarat with some staff from my volunteering work for the day. The weather here is to be about 16c but only an hours drive away in Ballarat it is to be 11c !!! Good grief, I will be frozen. LOL.


Enjoy Ballarat. Maryanne and I both liked it. How nice to be going out with them.What a big temperature difference that is! 16 is nice 11 is very cold. Lots of warm gear needed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful photos. Some of them would make lovely cards. I really like the one of you and your brother.


Thanks. It was a beautiful place to explore and now I have sore muscles. It was so much fun to see children having a great time playing and exploring. I taught my niece how to knit a scrubby. She learned how to knit last winter but ended up frogging so many times that she stopped. Hopefully a smaller project will be better for her. She was trying to do a scarf last winter. I had her cast on 20 stitches on size 7 needles and knit 3 inches of scrubby yarn then switch to cotton yarn to knit 6 inches before binding off. She will fold it into 3rds and sew the edges shut and have a scrubby /dish cloth. This was Jacklou's pattern and it is nice.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to our friends up north!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures from today's hike.


Such lovely scenery. I imagine it was an enjoyable hike. Nice to see a photo of you and your brother.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30 am here and I have been laying in bed since 5am dozing here and there. Wish I had a switch to turn my brain off at night. Lol.???? 

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian family here on ktp. 

We are going to Gregs sisters today for supper. I am happy but sad. I have talked with Greg several times regarding last Sundays talk. I just want to paste a smile in my face and be happy. Just enjoy the day for what it is.☺

Love that man. Hopefully love will prevail. Sorry such a downer????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the real hassles of farming is the dependence on the weather. An apparently great crop can be ruined right up till the very last minute.
> A week before the storms I had been told that the crops looked being the best ever and now who knows?
> Or our market gardeners many of whom lost everything. At least with market gardens you can plant a variety of crops which don't take the same time to recover as many other crops etc to grow. And a good time to be replanting vegies etc.
> Whereas with wheat etc if you lose the crop it is a year before the next one will be ready. Or trees that take years to grow.


Sorry to hear about the loss of the gardens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian KTPers! 

I wasn't on much yesterday as I was having internet problems. Technician just left after replacing both my router and my modem; all back up to speed now. 

Have to go run a couple of errands so TTYL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got 10 pounds of potatoes for about $4. Those have been a staple of my diet since very small! And I love them. I haven't priced cabbage lately, but $6 is very high for here. Are parts of Australia able to grow crops year round?


I thought our cabbage prices were high at a $1/lb. but $6 is outrageous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lots of interesting pumpkin recipes but I think I'll stick with the pie and cheesecake.

Had our Thanksgiving Dinner at Niagara-on-the-Lake last night. Three of us had a steak and onion casserole, which was delicious and far too much. Only one person had the turkey dinner and it was huge. The only person who finished their dinner was my great nephew and he cleaned his plate. At 15, he's still growing. 

Got home in time to catch the Presidential debate. Trump couldn't seem to give a direct answer to any question. I got so frustrated watching, I finally turned it off and went to bed. Didn't hear which of them came out on top.

Very cool here this morning. I guess our summer is over and I'd better bring my plants in. Off to make a cup of tea.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello friends. I have been very remiss lately in not keeping up with events in Tea Party World. I have kept meaning to look in, but somehow, the moment was never right. I have been thinking about you all over the past few months, but just never got around to making contact. What kicked me into action was a dream I had last night - 5 of you - Gwen, Kaye and three others who I didn't put names to, came round to my house for coffee and a knit. I went off to make the coffees (which were spectacular- just the sort that Caren used to post), and then the dream drifted off, and I abandoned you all to knit and natter without me. Anyway, that was enough to convince me that I needed to get back in touch. After all, if I am dreaming about you, you must be important to me!

I caught sight of Pacer's Mermaid Tail, which was lovely. I finished the one I have been knitting on Saturday afternoon. This one is for my youngest daughter (a Christmas present) and I now have to make another for my granddaughter. My grandson has dropped a hint that a dragon's tail version might be quite suitable for him, so if there is time, I may have a go at that, too. Oops, I was going to post a picture of the Mermaid Tail, but have noticed that I can't do it from the Quick Reply screen. OK, over and out, and I will be back with the picture soon!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello friends. I have been very remiss lately in not keeping up with events in Tea Party World. I have kept meaning to look in, but somehow, the moment was never right. I have been thinking about you all over the past few months, but just never got around to making contact. What kicked me into action was a dream I had last night - 5 of you - Gwen, Kaye and three others who I didn't put names to, came round to my house for coffee and a knit. I went off to make the coffees (which were spectacular- just the sort that Caren used to post), and then the dream drifted off, and I abandoned you all to knit and natter without me. Anyway, that was enough to convince me that I needed to get back in touch. After all, if I am dreaming about you, you must be important to me!
> 
> I caught sight of Pacer's Mermaid Tail, which was lovely. I finished the one I have been knitting on Saturday afternoon. This one is for my youngest daughter (a Christmas present) and I now have to make another for my granddaughter. My grandson has dropped a hint that a dragon's tail version might be quite suitable for him, so if there is time, I may have a go at that, too. Oops, I was going to post a picture of the Mermaid Tail, but have noticed that I can't do it from the Quick Reply screen. OK, over and out, and I will be back with the picture soon!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our half hour walk. 91F, but I feel less frazzled. Al came with me to celebrate my 40 year sober bday at my home group. He hasn't been to a meeting since my 35th aa bday. Though he had 40 yrs in Aug. I kid that Al is a figment of my imagination so lots of comments on fun to know there really is an Al.


Congratulations!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here potatoes run about the same as they do where Sorlenna is. Cabbage will run anywhere from 29 cents a pound to 59 cents a pound, depending on the time of year, and if there is a holiday that a lot of people will use cabbage for a meal.


One of our stores had a special on, $1.29 per cabbage. I thought great. Planned to make cabbage rolls. Turns out it was a terrible cabbage and most of it went in the compost. The leaves had black spots all over, so no bargain.
:sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> My goodness, Brighteyes!! You've gone to a lot of effort to get some knitting time! I do hope all goes well from now on and you recover from all your 'excitements' and still get some knitting done. Do look after yourself.
> Sam, thanks for some very interesting recipes. I'm going to try the paella once I can find either sofrito or the smoked paprika to make it with. Like the sound of pumpkin hummus too....
> I'm finally catching up with home life after my wonderful holiday last month, so am threatening to post a few (hundred) photos if anyone is interested. DD has been back at University since we returned (2 weeks on herd health, dairy farms) whilst her boyfriend started his first job at a Vet. practice 3 hours away. I went straight to my in-laws for a week when we returned, and also met up with Aussie friends who stayed at DBIL's next door, so we combined hospital appointments for DFIL with museum visits and canal walks for us. We first met the Australian friends 38 years ago - frightening as I still think I'm only about 30.... But no one has told my body this.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe in the path of the Hurricane. HAiti looks dreadful. Must read on now to catch up......


Glad you had a great holiday. Please do post some photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am here and I have been laying in bed since 5am dozing here and there. Wish I had a switch to turn my brain off at night. Lol.????
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian family here on ktp.
> 
> ...


I feel your sadness, Mel. Hugs. Hope you have an enjoyable Thanksgiving supper. Maybe being at Greg's sisters will bring you closer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lovely, and such a beautiful colour.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another fab mermaid tail! I love the color, and good to see you back!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so off to do some chores. Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our half hour walk. 91F, but I feel less frazzled. Al came with me to celebrate my 40 year sober bday at my home group. He hasn't been to a meeting since my 35th aa bday. Though he had 40 yrs in Aug. I kid that Al is a figment of my imagination so lots of comments on fun to know there really is an Al.


Congratulations on the anniversary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Enjoy Ballarat. Maryanne and I both liked it. How nice to be going out with them.What a big temperature difference that is! 16 is nice 11 is very cold. Lots of warm gear needed.


I'll take the 11???? It's -4C/24F here this morning with lows down to -9C/16F the next few nights, some are still hoping this 8-10 inches of very wet snow we got will go, I'm not going to hold my breath. My DH says it's depressing we will have to look at that for the next .7 months????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello friends. I have been very remiss lately in not keeping up with events in Tea Party World. I have kept meaning to look in, but somehow, the moment was never right. I have been thinking about you all over the past few months, but just never got around to making contact. What kicked me into action was a dream I had last night - 5 of you - Gwen, Kaye and three others who I didn't put names to, came round to my house for coffee and a knit. I went off to make the coffees (which were spectacular- just the sort that Caren used to post), and then the dream drifted off, and I abandoned you all to knit and natter without me. Anyway, that was enough to convince me that I needed to get back in touch. After all, if I am dreaming about you, you must be important to me!
> 
> I caught sight of Pacer's Mermaid Tail, which was lovely. I finished the one I have been knitting on Saturday afternoon. This one is for my youngest daughter (a Christmas present) and I now have to make another for my granddaughter. My grandson has dropped a hint that a dragon's tail version might be quite suitable for him, so if there is time, I may have a go at that, too. Oops, I was going to post a picture of the Mermaid Tail, but have noticed that I can't do it from the Quick Reply screen. OK, over and out, and I will be back with the picture soon!


Good to hear from you. The mermaid tail is great, perfect colour


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A very fine Mermaid/Fishy tail!

(re: Chris' [Kathleendoris]) photo!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, my internet is out again, not sure what the problem is but suspect the cable from the dish to the house, I'm having trouble convincing the internet provider of that. They insist I need a new router but want us to buy from them, I guess I will phone in tomorrow & tell them to send one either by bus or mail as I'm not going to drive to Saskatoon for it.
I hope it's not the dish that the problem as DH mounted it on top of a power pole(no longer in use) in our yard & it's not exactly safe to get to. The internet people wanted to install it on the roof of the house but DH wouldn't allow that.
I managed to get the iPad to hook to my phone but can only use for a few minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sounds like a full and fun day. Wonderful tip about scorching pans when heating milk.
TNS, of course we want pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MindyT, welcome, stop by often.
Sugar, thank you.
TNS, thank you. Sorry, don't know if it's a ruby one.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with matthew - my idea of camping any more is at the hilton. --- sam


hahaha! Sam, you must be related to my husband and because of him my kids grew up thinking the same thing??? Hope you are well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

One April, thank you.
Sugar, so fun your touring Ballarat. We have a ghost town on desert named Ballarat. Am I correct that in changing Celsius to Fahrenheit you double and add 30? No, that must be wrong. Add 10?
I also have to figure out what time it is in Delhi as my DD & DSIL are flying there today for 10 days. I'm excited for them but worried given this scary world.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, glad you had your dream. Good to see you back. What a beautiful mermaid tail.
Liz, thank you. It sounds like you had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I don't watch debates. I'm so discouraged. This whole election seems more a very long skit on Saturday Night Live than a true presidential election. Sorry, no more politics.
Bonnie, Thank you. I hope you can get harvest in. I'm with your DH, I would be very depressed having freezing cold and snow for 7 months.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, clever pocket and love seeing Ringo.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


Very stylish! I think you are right about needing stronger ties, and plaiting would probably be the best way to get something firm. I think that is the best picture I have seen of Ringo - a very handsome chap! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your mermaid tail Kathleendoris; I've finished 1 and will finish a second today. Have one more to do also for Christmas presents for DGDs. Also a shark tail for youngest DGS. 

No wonder I had to keep getting up to use the restroom last night....drank to much tea at your house! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice job on the stroller Julie. Love that Ringo is right there; he is such a love.



Lurker 2 said:


> What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Very stylish! I think you are right about needing stronger ties, and plaiting would probably be the best way to get something firm. I think that is the best picture I have seen of Ringo - a very handsome chap! :sm24:


Thank you, Chris! I think plaiting is definitely the way to go, it would not be easy to crochet a chain with the Garden Twine (Sisal) that I am using. If you look carefully you can see that Ringo has his eyes on the action! He constantly watches me while I am knitting! I think he is looking really good these days- he is fully mature at 5 1/2.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice job on the stroller Julie. Love that Ringo is right there; he is such a love.


Thank you Gwen! He is such a faithful fellow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, clever pocket and love seeing Ringo.


 :sm24: Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Isn't Tami's honey & cinnamon cold remedy 1 TBS honey to 1 tsp cinnamon?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mary, I am using dried peppermint, or peppermint essential oil and lemon grass essential oil, a few drops of each on a piece of cotton ball or square cotton make up remover pad place in a jar lid in several places throughout the rv. We also have the electronic mouse chasers that plug into an outlet. I had mice last winter, but I didn't refresh the peppermint and lemon grass oils at all last winter, and I should have. It does dissipate over a few days. It also helps with spiders.


That's the one I forgot, and the mothballs under, I told David he should do the mothballs under his car since he parks partially in a field at the shop when he leaves for the road, but he's afraid it would bother the bunnies that live out there. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> My goodness, Brighteyes!! You've gone to a lot of effort to get some knitting time! I do hope all goes well from now on and you recover from all your 'excitements' and still get some knitting done. Do look after yourself.
> Sam, thanks for some very interesting recipes. I'm going to try the paella once I can find either sofrito or the smoked paprika to make it with. Like the sound of pumpkin hummus too....
> I'm finally catching up with home life after my wonderful holiday last month, so am threatening to post a few (hundred) photos if anyone is interested. DD has been back at University since we returned (2 weeks on herd health, dairy farms) whilst her boyfriend started his first job at a Vet. practice 3 hours away. I went straight to my in-laws for a week when we returned, and also met up with Aussie friends who stayed at DBIL's next door, so we combined hospital appointments for DFIL with museum visits and canal walks for us. We first met the Australian friends 38 years ago - frightening as I still think I'm only about 30.... But no one has told my body this.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe in the path of the Hurricane. HAiti looks dreadful. Must read on now to catch up......


Welcome back! Sounds like a wonderful time away, we love pictures you know, so post away. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm close by and can be the tour guide.


That would be so much fun!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am here and I have been laying in bed since 5am dozing here and there. Wish I had a switch to turn my brain off at night. Lol.????
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian family here on ktp.
> 
> ...


Not a downer, you are hopeful, and hopeful is always a good thing, and hopefully love will win out. 
Hoping that you all and the rest of our Canadian friends have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello friends. I have been very remiss lately in not keeping up with events in Tea Party World. I have kept meaning to look in, but somehow, the moment was never right. I have been thinking about you all over the past few months, but just never got around to making contact. What kicked me into action was a dream I had last night - 5 of you - Gwen, Kaye and three others who I didn't put names to, came round to my house for coffee and a knit. I went off to make the coffees (which were spectacular- just the sort that Caren used to post), and then the dream drifted off, and I abandoned you all to knit and natter without me. Anyway, that was enough to convince me that I needed to get back in touch. After all, if I am dreaming about you, you must be important to me!
> 
> I caught sight of Pacer's Mermaid Tail, which was lovely. I finished the one I have been knitting on Saturday afternoon. This one is for my youngest daughter (a Christmas present) and I now have to make another for my granddaughter. My grandson has dropped a hint that a dragon's tail version might be quite suitable for him, so if there is time, I may have a go at that, too. Oops, I was going to post a picture of the Mermaid Tail, but have noticed that I can't do it from the Quick Reply screen. OK, over and out, and I will be back with the picture soon!


It's great to see you! LOL! Well at least you left us while you went off to knit, knitting is always a valid reason for most anything. You are very important to us also, and we miss you when you are off, but we understand that life has a way of getting in the way for all of us at sometime or another. 
Lovely mermaid tail, the color is perfect, can't wait to see the dragon tail, I don't think I've seen one of those yet.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KathleenDoris, glad you had your dream. Good to see you back. What a beautiful mermaid tail.
> Liz, thank you. It sounds like you had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I don't watch debates. I'm so discouraged. This whole election seems more a very long skit on Saturday Night Live than a true presidential election. Sorry, no more politics.
> Bonnie, Thank you. I hope you can get harvest in. I'm with your DH, I would be very depressed having freezing cold and snow for 7 months.


Sassafras - I am laughing at your comment on the political race and Saturday Night Live, but, sadly it is true!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my internet is out again, not sure what the problem is but suspect the cable from the dish to the house, I'm having trouble convincing the internet provider of that. They insist I need a new router but want us to buy from them, I guess I will phone in tomorrow & tell them to send one either by bus or mail as I'm not going to drive to Saskatoon for it.
> I hope it's not the dish that the problem as DH mounted it on top of a power pole(no longer in use) in our yard & it's not exactly safe to get to. The internet people wanted to install it on the roof of the house but DH wouldn't allow that.
> I managed to get the iPad to hook to my phone but can only use for a few minutes.


Oh yuck! They don't bother to take in the possibility that with all of the snow you all have, it could have pulled a cable loose? And of course they know best, I guess at least if you get the new router and it still doesn't work, they won't have a choice but to look at other options, then I'd return the new router for a refund. 
I also hope it's not the dish, that would be a difficult fix that high up. :sm11: 
I'm so hoping that the snow disappears and the crops dry before they are no longer viable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


That looks great! 
Ringo is such a lovely boy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


It is a great picture of you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello friends. I have been very remiss lately in not keeping up with events in Tea Party World. I have kept meaning to look in, but somehow, the moment was never right. I have been thinking about you all over the past few months, but just never got around to making contact. What kicked me into action was a dream I had last night - 5 of you - Gwen, Kaye and three others who I didn't put names to, came round to my house for coffee and a knit. I went off to make the coffees (which were spectacular- just the sort that Caren used to post), and then the dream drifted off, and I abandoned you all to knit and natter without me. Anyway, that was enough to convince me that I needed to get back in touch. After all, if I am dreaming about you, you must be important to me!
> 
> I caught sight of Pacer's Mermaid Tail, which was lovely. I finished the one I have been knitting on Saturday afternoon. This one is for my youngest daughter (a Christmas present) and I now have to make another for my granddaughter. My grandson has dropped a hint that a dragon's tail version might be quite suitable for him, so if there is time, I may have a go at that, too. Oops, I was going to post a picture of the Mermaid Tail, but have noticed that I can't do it from the Quick Reply screen. OK, over and out, and I will be back with the picture soon!


Hello Chris I'm glad I'm not the only one who has weird dreams :sm02: 
Your mermaid tail is lovely I like the colour you have used 
Next time you want to post a picture just send the message click on edit underneath and you can attatch the picture to the same message


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like both pictures!


Lurker 2 said:


> Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Chris I'm glad I'm not the only one who has weird dreams :sm02:
> Your mermaid tail is lovely I like the colour you have used
> Next time you want to post a picture just send the message click on edit underneath and you can attatch the picture to the same message


Well, you learn something new every day! Thanks for the tip, Sonja, I will try to remember that.

Several people have commented on the colour of the mermaid tail. It is made with two strands of Aran (worsted) worked together. I used one strand of a turquoise green and one of a sort of petrol blue. It seemed to give the right sort of effect. I am thinking of using purple and blue for the next one. I will see what is 'in store' tomorrow, otherwise I will order on-line. Just now I am finishing off a baby jacket that has been on the needles for months. It is quite a treat for a change to work with smaller size needles and (relatively) fine yarn!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


I haven't seen a dragon's tail either, although Gwen mentioned that she was planning to make one, so perhaps she knows more about this. My grandson suggested that I might like to make him one, and I thought that if I changed the colours of the mermaid tail (red and black, maybe?) and redesigned the fin, it might work out. So kind of my family to make sure that I never run out of projects!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


Great picture Julie and I like the bag you made for your stroller


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today's excursions.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

We had our family reunion this weekend down at Wildwood, New Jersey. The weather did not cooperate but did not dampen the love and fun going on. The rain stopped long enough for the family against family relay races and I am happy to say that this year my family won (that includes my brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews). We were one of five teams. We are also happy that our youngest daughter and her family could join us from Ohio (Keegan who is four and the triplets who are now two and a half). The matriarch of the family is now my Aunt Betty (since my Dad's passing) and we celebrated her 90th birthday and also sang to one of my uncles who will be 95 at the end of this month. There were about 130 people there from Massachusetts, Connecticut, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, Virginia, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Arizona and California. My team sponsored a basket of cheer raffle to benefit the American Cancer Society in memory of those we have lost and my cousin, Chrissy, who is battling breast cancer now. I do have a few pics to share in a bit. -Joanne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks great!
> Ringo is such a lovely boy.


Thank you, Kaye Jo!
I am very fond of my boy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is a great picture of you both.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I like both pictures!


 :sm24: Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't seen a dragon's tail either, although Gwen mentioned that she was planning to make one, so perhaps she knows more about this. My grandson suggested that I might like to make him one, and I thought that if I changed the colours of the mermaid tail (red and black, maybe?) and redesigned the fin, it might work out. So kind of my family to make sure that I never run out of projects!


It is great to be in demand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Julie and I like the bag you made for your stroller


Thank you Sonja! Now to get a-plaiting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today's excursions.


Do they make Cheese, Mary?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> We had our family reunion this weekend down at Wildwood, New Jersey. The weather did not cooperate but did not dampen the love and fun going on. The rain stopped long enough for the family against family relay races and I am happy to say that this year my family won (that includes my brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews). We were one of five teams. We are also happy that our youngest daughter and her family could join us from Ohio (Keegan who is four and the triplets who are now two and a half). The matriarch of the family is now my Aunt Betty (since my Dad's passing) and we celebrated her 90th birthday and also sang to one of my uncles who will be 95 at the end of this month. There were about 130 people there from Massachusetts, Connecticut, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, Virginia, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Arizona and California. My team sponsored a basket of cheer raffle to benefit the American Cancer Society in memory of those we have lost and my cousin, Chrissy, who is battling breast cancer now. I do have a few pics to share in a bit. -Joanne


That sounds like quite a gathering! All the best for cousin Chrissy.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a gathering! All the best for cousin Chrissy.


Thank you Julie. We are all praying; she and her husband are very hopeful at this point. Her whole family team wore bandanas for the family portrait because she has one. Very touching (and teary) to watch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you Julie. We are all praying; she and her husband are very hopeful at this point. Her whole family team wore bandanas for the family portrait because she has one. Very touching (and teary) to watch.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Sassafras - I am laughing at your comment on the political race and Saturday Night Live, but, sadly it is true!!!


☺????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joanne, 130 people! Wow! That is some reunion. Must have been wonderful to have everyone together!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good to see you back. Woud love to see some photos. How is DFIL going?


Thanks, Margaret. DFIL is on L-dopa for Parkinson's but not yet on the standard dose. We think he is shuffling less and a little bit stronger but he says he hasn't noticed any improvement yet. He should be onto the full dose soon so we'll see what happens then. At least he isn't going downhill! And today's his 89th birthday.

Now for a few of DHs many photos as threatened:-


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very fine Mermaid/Fishy tail!
> 
> (re: Chris' [Kathleendoris]) photo!


Very fine mermaid tail indeed! Perfect colour and texture.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am here and I have been laying in bed since 5am dozing here and there. Wish I had a switch to turn my brain off at night. Lol.????


Things always get to me in the middle of the night so I understand about a brain switch! Seems so much worse at 3am than during daytime. I hope you can feel less sad and just 'live in the day'. You deserve to feel happy and strong after all you have gone through recently, big hug.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


That's a great Ringo portrait!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Margaret. DFIL is on L-dopa for Parkinson's but not yet on the standard dose. We think he is shuffling less and a little bit stronger but he says he hasn't noticed any improvement yet. He should be onto the full dose soon so we'll see what happens then. At least he isn't going downhill! And today's his 89th birthday.
> 
> Now for a few of DHs many photos as threatened:-


Terrific photos, Lin- I hope you will post more! Imagine an Alpaca wool shop in Quito, wow!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to hear from you again... and YES do please share some photos of you holiday.
> :sm24: :sm11:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it wasnt as bad here today as yesterday. Tomorrow I am going to Ballarat with some staff from my volunteering work for the day. The weather here is to be about 16c but only an hours drive away in Ballarat it is to be 11c !!! Good grief, I will be frozen. LOL.


And here am I thinking, "It's to be nice tomorrow.....13c!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's a great Ringo portrait!!


Thank you Lin. In my opinion he has been looking really good lately. He is a very sensible boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And here am I thinking, "It's to be nice tomorrow.....13c!"


Our maximum today maybe 20* - roll on summer! (it is quite a nice day!).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's the one I forgot, and the mothballs under, I told David he should do the mothballs under his car since he parks partially in a field at the shop when he leaves for the road, but he's afraid it would bother the bunnies that live out there. lol


What a nice man!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

A few more pics. We started off in Peru for 4days - Cusco and mainly the Sacred Valley to see Inca ruins and walk the very last segment of the Inca trail to Machu Picchu. The trail was only about 6 miles but at high altitude and quite spectacular, taking you way above Machu Picchu. It took us 6 hours!! We then returned early the next day to visit the site, which was busy but not too overcrowded until later when we were ready to leave. The access from the valley was on buses which took about 20 mins to negotiate the many hairpin bends. No private cars allowed.

Edit: photos not in sequence!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, I'm back from little trip across to Aussie. The weather was cool in mornings then it got rather warm in afternoons, especially yesterday it got upto 35C and super humid with it. Stu and his brother had a great time at the Bathurst car racing event and very happy with it all. I stayed in Sydney with my friend and we had some good girly time together. Very glad to be back home again in my own comfy bed. Our famous All Blacks rugby team were on the plane and oh boy they are big guys. Haven't been online much so don't know what you are all upto will have to catch-up. Right now doing a huge pile of washing and getting things back in order here at home. Brother Dennis leaves tonight to fly home to Nelson in South Island so we need to go out to airport again.
Hope everyone is ok after the big storms in US etc. Cheers Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 10 October '16

Another lovely day in the low sixties but the blue sky and bright sunshine made it feel much warmer if you were in the sun. The house however remains cool inside as it does if you walk in the shade outdoors. I could take this weather all winter and then slide right into summer again. Fat chance of that happening.

I had a great afternoon. Kathy surprised me by being home this weekend and emailed me about lunch. We went to Bryan (about fifteen miles north of where I live) to a Mexican restaurant I had never been to. I gather it is a rather new business to the area. The food was very good. Kathy had a great looking taco salad and I had chicken enchiladas with beans, rice and salad - also very good. I also had a piece of chocolate flan for dessert. We sat and gabbed and knit for a good hour or so after we ate - I think they thought we were never going to leave. I worked on a pair of socks and Kathy was using a new square needle cable to start a pair of fingerless gloves. I really had a good time but then I always do when it is the two of us.

SLOW COOKER TOMATO BASIL PARMESAN TORTELLINI SOUP

Slow cooker tomato basil parmesan tortellini soup is easy, healthy, delicious, and a cinch to make in your crockpot - perfect for cool weather nights!

Author: Tiffany
http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com
Recipe type: Main Dish
Cuisine: American
PREP TIME: 20 min
COOK TIME: 4 hours
TOTAL TIME: 4 hours 20 mins
Serves: 4-6

INGREDIENTS

2 15-ounce cans diced tomatoes
1 10-ounce can tomato sauce
¼ cup fresh basil, finely chopped
3 teaspoons minced garlic
1 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 medium white onion, diced
1 cup heavy cream
4 cups chicken or vegetable broth
2 cups shredded parmesan cheese

roux

3 tablespoons butter
¼ cup flour
1 cup heavy cream OR half & half
3 cups frozen tortellini

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Add tomatoes, tomato sauce, and next 7 ingredients (through broth) to a slow cooker/crockpot.

2. Cover and cook for 2 hours on high or 4-8 hours on low. (If you are home, give it a stir every now and then and scrape down the sides)

3. About 30-40 minutes before serving transfer soup to a blender or food processor and puree until smooth, then return to crock pot.

Prepare the roux.

1. Begin by melting the butter in a medium sauce pan over medium heat.

2. Add flour to melted butter and stir until flour clumps up.

3. Slowly whisk in the heavy cream (or half & half) until mixture is thickened and smooth.

4. Add roux, parmesan cheese, and tortellini to crockpot and stir to combine.

5. Allow to cook another 20-30 minutes until cheese is completely melted.

6. Give it a good stir before serving.

7. Top with additional basil and parmesan cheese if desired.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2016/10/slow-cooker-tomato-basil-parmesan-tortellini-soup.html

SLOW COOKER CREAMY PUMPKIN CHICKEN

This Slow Cooker Creamy Pumpkin Chicken is the perfect easy fall dinner recipe. Throw all the ingredients in the crockpot, let it simmer and serve! This one definitely fits the bill. The pumpkin adds a nice seasonal twist and an extra dose of veggies. I served it in bowls but it does thicken up as it cools so you could use plates. Serve it alone or with a side like rice or naan. I used russet potatoes but sweet potatoes would be good too!

Author: Lindsay Livingston
http://www.theleangreenbean.com 
5 min Prep Time
6 hr Cook Time 
6 hr 5 Total Time 
Serves 4

Ingredients

1/2 cup diced onion
3 cloves garlic, minced
1.5 cup diced potatoes (peeled)
1 cup corn (fresh, frozen or canned)
1 cup diced red pepper
1 pound chicken
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 (15 oz) can 100% pumpkin puree
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp cayenne pepper
3/4 cup half and half (or whole milk)
1 cup shredded colby jack cheese

Instructions

1. Place onion, garlic, potatoes, corn and peppers in a slow cooker. Top with chicken.

2. In a small bowl, combine pumpkin, broth and spices. Pour over chicken.

3. Cook on low 4-6 hours.

4. Shred chicken and stir in half and half and cheese.

5. Let cook an additional 10 minutes to heat through and serve.

NOTE: It's pretty easy. If you want to make it ahead of time you could put everything but the half and half and cheese in a bag and freeze. Thaw overnight, cook as directed and add the half and half and cheese at the end!

http://www.theleangreenbean.com/slow-cooker-creamy-pumpkin-chicken/

Pork Chops with Roasted Pears, Sage and Shallots

This simple and seasonal dish pairs pork chops with garden sage, orchard pears and soft braised shallots.

Recipe type: Dinner 
Author: Aimee 
http://www.simplebites.net 
Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 20 mins 
Total time: 35 mins 
Serves 4-6

Ingredients

4 1-inch-thick bone-in pork chops (about 2 1/2 lbs)
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt, divided
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 Tablespoon olive oil
2 firm-ripe pears, washed, quartered and cored
5 medium shallots, peeled and quartered
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup apple juice
1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger
1 tablespoon finely chopped sage, loosely packed
2 Tablespoons pure maple syrup
3 Tablespoons unsalted butter

Instructions

1. Heat a cast iron or heavy bottomed skillet over medium high heat. Preheat over to 400F. Have all ingredients prepped and ready to go.

2. Pat pork chops dry with a paper town and season on both sides with 1/4 teaspoon of salt and the pepper. Heat olive oil in the pan and then carefully lower the pork chops into the pan with a pair of tongs.

3. Sear pork for about 4 minutes on one side, allowing a dark crust to form. Flip the chop and cook for an additional 2 minutes. Remove from pan and place on a rimmed baking sheet.

4. Arrange the quartered pears around the pork chops and send the pan to the oven.

5. Roast for about 8 minutes or until a meat thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the chop registers 130F.

6. While the chops roast, reheat the cast iron skillet over medium high heat and tip in the shallots. Pour in the apple cider vinegar, apple juice and ginger. Scrape the bottom of the pan to loosen any browned bits. Bring the mixture to a boil, then cover and simmer for 5 minutes.

7. Remove pork chops and pears from the oven. With tongs, transfer the pears to the pan with the shallots to continue cooking them. Add any juices from the pork to the sauce. Set aside the pork to rest.

8. Increase the heat to high under the sauce with pears and shallots. Sprinkle in the sage, pour in the maple syrup and add the remaining 1/4 teaspoon of salt. Boil until the mixture reduces and thickens.

9. Lower heat and return the pork chops to the pan, as well as any accumulated juices. Dot with butter and spoon the sauce over the pork as the butter melts. The reheated pork chops need to only reach about 145F. Don't overcook them!

10. Plate the pork chop over rice or mashed potatoes and arrange the roasted pears and braised shallots around the pork. Spoon the sauce over the top and serve at once.

Notes: Note that cooking times will vary depending on the ripeness of the pears and the thickness of the pork chop. Test both regularly for doneness during the cooking process.

http://www.simplebites.net/pork-chops-with-roasted-pears-sage-and-shallots/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29

Make a Salad That's a Full Meal

By Shereen Lehman, MS
https://www.verywell.com 
Updated July 07, 2016

A salad is usually served at the beginning of a meal, but a salad can be a meal if you make it big enough. Eating a big healthy salad can also be a great way to get more fruits and veggies that are high in vitamins, minerals and fiber.

The best part about making a big salad is that it's so easy. Just pick your favorite fresh ingredients, pile them on a plate, top with a flavorful dressing and it's ready.

Let me break that down for you. Here's how to make a big healthy salad and ideas for great toppings:

Start with a bed of leafy greens. They're low in calories and a good source of fiber. There are different varieties of lettuce, such as iceberg, leaf, spinach, escarole, romaine, or butter. The darker greens offer more nutrients than iceberg lettuce.

Add raw vegetables. Brightly colored vegetables have flavonoids, and the dark green vegetables are lowest in calories -- about 20 calories per half cup serving. Fresh green beans snap peas, carrots, radishes, broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini, artichokes, avocados, tomatoes, and cucumbers are all healthy salad toppings.

Add fruits or berries. Blueberries, raspberries, blackberries, pomegranate arils, apple slices and raisins can add vitamins and antioxidants to your salad. One-half cup of apple slices has 30 calories, and one-half cup of berries has about 40 calories.

Add a little protein. A chopped or sliced hard-boiled egg is an excellent source of protein, you can add a serving of lean beef, cooked shrimp, tuna, chicken breast, or strips of cheese. Watch your portion size and avoid fried meats like chicken strips or battered and fried shrimp. A quarter cup of chopped chicken meat or one egg will add 75 calories.

Half a can of tuna adds about 80 calories. Two ounces of cubed or shredded mozzarella or cheddar cheese may add up to 200 calories.

Sprinkle a few nuts. Walnuts, pecans, almonds, or cashews add a nice crunch. Just a few nuts will do, about a one-eighth cup of nuts adds about 90 calories. Walnuts are an excellent source of omega-3 fatty acids, and all nuts add protein and heart-healthy polyunsaturated and monounsaturated fatty acids.

Finish with salad dressing. One tablespoon of regular commercial salad dressing adds 50 to 80 calories. Low-fat and reduced calorie dressings are available, or you can top your salad with freshly squeezed lemon or lime juice.

Try This Healthy Salad

Here's a big healthy salad that has lots of vitamins, antioxidants, phytochemicals and fiber, plus it's low in calories (about 400. And best of all, its' simply delicious:

• Two cups of green leaf lettuce
• One-fourth cup raw green beans
• One-fourth cup snap peas
• One-fourth cup chopped tomato
• One-fourth cup sliced carrots
• One-fourth cup apple slices
• One-fourth cup blueberries
• One-fourth cup chopped chicken breast
• One chopped hard boiled egg
• One ounce of shredded mozzarella cheese
• One-eighth cup walnut pieces

Top the salad with juice squeezed from a few lemon or lime wedges. Or, if you prefer, use a lite commercial salad dressing, or a bit of oil and vinegar. Just remember, dressing and oil adds extra calories.

Serve your salad with a slice or two of fresh whole-grain bread and a tall glass of sparkling water with a slice of lemon or lime.

https://www.verywell.com/a-salad-thats-a-full-meal-2506967

The article I took the above recipe from was here - https://www.verywell.com/a-salad-thats-a-full-meal-2506967 - i would encourage you to read the entire article - I found it really interesting - I think you will also.

BUTTERNUT SQUASH AND BLACK BEAN ENCHILADAS

Butternut squash, black beans, tomatoes, cilantro and spices are simmered in a skillet with green chilies and jalapeno, then wrapped in tortillas and baked in the oven with enchilada sauce and cheese - these vegetarian enchiladas are delicious and perfect for meatless Mondays, or any day of the week!

http://www.skinnytaste.com 
4 Smart Points 185 calories
TOTAL TIME: 60 min
Yield: 8 enchiladas

INGREDIENTS:

1 cup red enchilada sauce (homemade or canned)
1 tsp olive oil
2 1/2 cups peeled butternut squash, cut 1/2-inch-dice
salt and pepper, to taste
1 small onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 jalapeno, seeded and diced
10 oz can Rotel tomatoes with green chilies
1 1/2 cups reduced sodium canned black beans, rinsed and drained
1/4 cup cilantro
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/4 cup water
8 medium low-carb whole wheat flour tortillas (I used La Tortilla Factory)
1 cup reduced-fat shredded Mexican cheese
2 tbsp chopped scallions, for garnish
reduced-fat sour cream, for serving (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F.

2. Place 1/4 cup enchilada sauce on the bottom of a large baking dish.

3. Heat olive oil over medium-high heat in large skillet. Add onions, garlic, and jalapeno and cook 2-3 minutes until onions become translucent and garlic is fragrant.

4. Add cubed butternut, Rotel tomatoes, black beans, water, cilantro, cumin and chili powder and season with salt and pepper to taste. Cover and cook over medium-low heat, stirring occasionally, until the squash is tender, about 30 to 35 minutes.

5. Place about a generous 1/3 cup filling in the center of each tortilla and roll, place on the baking dish seam side down. Repeat with the remaining filling.

6. Top with remaining enchilada sauce and cheese and bake, covered with foil until hot and the cheese is melted, about 10 minutes. Top with scallions and eat with sour cream if desired.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 enchilada - Amount Per Serving: Calories: 185 - Total Fat: 6g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 7.5mg - Sodium: 864mg - Carbohydrates: 29g - Fiber: 13g - Sugar: 2g - Protein: 13g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/butternut-squash-and-black-bean/#GjHvjFMUIsWQt8EF.99

Broccoli Salad With Creamy Feta Dressing

Finely chopped raw broccoli is tender and mild--here it's tossed with a creamy dressing, meaty chickpeas and sweet bell pepper.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) cheese, feta, crumbled
1/4 cup(s) yogurt, fat-free plain
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 clove(s) garlic minced
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground
8 ounce(s) broccoli crowns, trimmed and finely chopped
7 ounce(s) beans, garbanzo (chickpeas) rinsed
1/2 cup(s) pepper(s), red, bell chopped

Instructions

1. Whisk feta, yogurt, lemon juice, garlic and pepper in a medium bowl until combined.

2. Add broccoli, chickpeas and bell pepper; toss to coat.

3. Serve at room temperature or chilled.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 122, Fat 3g, Cholesterol 11mg, Sodium 260mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 7g, Fiber 4g, Carbohydrates 18g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/broccoli-salad-with-creamy-feta-dressing/

Here's hoping you all have a great Monday. --- Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello friends. I have been very remiss lately in not keeping up with events in Tea Party World. I have kept meaning to look in, but somehow, the moment was never right. I have been thinking about you all over the past few months, but just never got around to making contact. What kicked me into action was a dream I had last night - 5 of you - Gwen, Kaye and three others who I didn't put names to, came round to my house for coffee and a knit. I went off to make the coffees (which were spectacular- just the sort that Caren used to post), and then the dream drifted off, and I abandoned you all to knit and natter without me. Anyway, that was enough to convince me that I needed to get back in touch. After all, if I am dreaming about you, you must be important to me!
> 
> I caught sight of Pacer's Mermaid Tail, which was lovely. I finished the one I have been knitting on Saturday afternoon. This one is for my youngest daughter (a Christmas present) and I now have to make another for my granddaughter. My grandson has dropped a hint that a dragon's tail version might be quite suitable for him, so if there is time, I may have a go at that, too. Oops, I was going to post a picture of the Mermaid Tail, but have noticed that I can't do it from the Quick Reply screen. OK, over and out, and I will be back with the picture soon!


Welcome back- hope you enjoyed the little bit of time you spent with other KPers! Wonder if they ever got the coffee?
The mermaid tail looks great- love the colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll take the 11???? It's -4C/24F here this morning with lows down to -9C/16F the next few nights, some are still hoping this 8-10 inches of very wet snow we got will go, I'm not going to hold my breath. My DH says it's depressing we will have to look at that for the next .7 months????


Its so funny how the different temperatures are viewed isn't it? 11 is always cold here no matter what time of the year (well as a maximum).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hoping all our Canadian sisters had a lovely Thanksgiving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somewhere here in the usa they have pumpkin contests on how big you can grow a pumpkin. some of them get close to the 1 ton (2,000lb) size. you might like to see the largest pumpkin grown here. --- sam

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/pages/see-the-largest-pumpkin-ever-grown-in-america



darowil said:


> The only problem is the large amounts they come in- and I then might need to do something with them! And David has been known to grow huge amounts of things. Wish I had my photos from years ago. DAvid grew a huge number of pumpkins one year and some got very big. We have some beautiful photos of Vicky in the patch and sitting on one. She would hav ebeen about 4 by then so it was a big pumpkin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


The bag looks good Julie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on both your birthdays - that is a huge milestone. well done joy and al. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had our half hour walk. 91F, but I feel less frazzled. Al came with me to celebrate my 40 year sober bday at my home group. He hasn't been to a meeting since my 35th aa bday. Though he had 40 yrs in Aug. I kid that Al is a figment of my imagination so lots of comments on fun to know there really is an Al.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


Thats a nice one of you both- and a close up of the Gansey top as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

post all of them - we would love it. canal walks - use to do that in seattle - a lovely place to walk. lucky you. --- sam



TNS said:


> My goodness, Brighteyes!! You've gone to a lot of effort to get some knitting time! I do hope all goes well from now on and you recover from all your 'excitements' and still get some knitting done. Do look after yourself.
> Sam, thanks for some very interesting recipes. I'm going to try the paella once I can find either sofrito or the smoked paprika to make it with. Like the sound of pumpkin hummus too....
> I'm finally catching up with home life after my wonderful holiday last month, so am threatening to post a few (hundred) photos if anyone is interested. DD has been back at University since we returned (2 weeks on herd health, dairy farms) whilst her boyfriend started his first job at a Vet. practice 3 hours away. I went straight to my in-laws for a week when we returned, and also met up with Aussie friends who stayed at DBIL's next door, so we combined hospital appointments for DFIL with museum visits and canal walks for us. We first met the Australian friends 38 years ago - frightening as I still think I'm only about 30.... But no one has told my body this.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe in the path of the Hurricane. HAiti looks dreadful. Must read on now to catch up......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is in ballarat to see? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well it wasnt as bad here today as yesterday. Tomorrow I am going to Ballarat with some staff from my volunteering work for the day. The weather here is to be about 16c but only an hours drive away in Ballarat it is to be 11c !!! Good grief, I will be frozen. LOL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> We had our family reunion this weekend down at Wildwood, New Jersey. The weather did not cooperate but did not dampen the love and fun going on. The rain stopped long enough for the family against family relay races and I am happy to say that this year my family won (that includes my brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews). We were one of five teams. We are also happy that our youngest daughter and her family could join us from Ohio (Keegan who is four and the triplets who are now two and a half). The matriarch of the family is now my Aunt Betty (since my Dad's passing) and we celebrated her 90th birthday and also sang to one of my uncles who will be 95 at the end of this month. There were about 130 people there from Massachusetts, Connecticut, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, Virginia, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Arizona and California. My team sponsored a basket of cheer raffle to benefit the American Cancer Society in memory of those we have lost and my cousin, Chrissy, who is battling breast cancer now. I do have a few pics to share in a bit. -Joanne


Sounds like a great weekend- lovely to catch up with so many family members. DO you know most of them or are some of the more extended family members not really known to you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful mermaid tail kathleendoris - and i/we are so glad to see you. know that you have been missed. i am glad you dreamed about us. do drop in as often as you can - we would love to see you. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that is depressing - seven months of snow - wow. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll take the 11???? It's -4C/24F here this morning with lows down to -9C/16F the next few nights, some are still hoping this 8-10 inches of very wet snow we got will go, I'm not going to hold my breath. My DH says it's depressing we will have to look at that for the next .7 months????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great piece of knitting julie - looks great. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Margaret. DFIL is on L-dopa for Parkinson's but not yet on the standard dose. We think he is shuffling less and a little bit stronger but he says he hasn't noticed any improvement yet. He should be onto the full dose soon so we'll see what happens then. At least he isn't going downhill! And today's his 89th birthday.
> 
> Now for a few of DHs many photos as threatened:-


And are those all Alpaca? Some lovely looking ones indeed. And did you buy many? Is it lovely and soft?
Some wondeful photos you have here- and further down I see too.

Happy Birthday to DFIL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Isn't Tami's honey & cinnamon cold remedy 1 TBS honey to 1 tsp cinnamon?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, love the pics. Inca site grand, enjoy llamas and alpaca and wish I could transport myself to alpaca yarn market. I follow treatments with Parkinson as dear friend has it. Saw where marijuana helped with tremors. Dont know how you feel about that. Heck, dont know how I feel. Would do further research on whether they can use marijuana that has been processed to take out chemical that makes you high. Understand I got married at 18 and had DD at 19 so missed whole hippie thing and never tried marijuana.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> And here am I thinking, "It's to be nice tomorrow.....13c!"


cold! 11 to us is really really cold, while 13 is almost OK as a cold winter day. But 13 is always a day worth remarking on how cold it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a great picture of both of you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. As Al says we didn't drink and we didnt die. We did age, so acquired decades of sobriety.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun - that was quite a group. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> We had our family reunion this weekend down at Wildwood, New Jersey. The weather did not cooperate but did not dampen the love and fun going on. The rain stopped long enough for the family against family relay races and I am happy to say that this year my family won (that includes my brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews). We were one of five teams. We are also happy that our youngest daughter and her family could join us from Ohio (Keegan who is four and the triplets who are now two and a half). The matriarch of the family is now my Aunt Betty (since my Dad's passing) and we celebrated her 90th birthday and also sang to one of my uncles who will be 95 at the end of this month. There were about 130 people there from Massachusetts, Connecticut, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, Virginia, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Arizona and California. My team sponsored a basket of cheer raffle to benefit the American Cancer Society in memory of those we have lost and my cousin, Chrissy, who is battling breast cancer now. I do have a few pics to share in a bit. -Joanne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm back from little trip across to Aussie. The weather was cool in mornings then it got rather warm in afternoons, especially yesterday it got upto 35C and super humid with it. Stu and his brother had a great time at the Bathurst car racing event and very happy with it all. I stayed in Sydney with my friend and we had some good girly time together. Very glad to be back home again in my own comfy bed. Our famous All Blacks rugby team were on the plane and oh boy they are big guys. Haven't been online much so don't know what you are all upto will have to catch-up. Right now doing a huge pile of washing and getting things back in order here at home. Brother Dennis leaves tonight to fly home to Nelson in South Island so we need to go out to airport again.
> Hope everyone is ok after the big storms in US etc. Cheers Fan


35! Thats hot- in fact I just looked it was about 12 above average. That sounds horrid with the humidity as well. 
Glad you had a good time. Does your Rugby team being on the plane mean they had been playing over there? This art of the country takes very little interest in Rugby.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg - will you look at all that lovely yarn. how were the prices? was there any handspun on sale? we want to see ALL your pictures. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thanks, Margaret. DFIL is on L-dopa for Parkinson's but not yet on the standard dose. We think he is shuffling less and a little bit stronger but he says he hasn't noticed any improvement yet. He should be onto the full dose soon so we'll see what happens then. At least he isn't going downhill! And today's his 89th birthday.
> 
> Now for a few of DHs many photos as threatened:-


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> somewhere here in the usa they have pumpkin contests on how big you can grow a pumpkin. some of them get close to the 1 ton (2,000lb) size. you might like to see the largest pumpkin grown here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.coasttocoastam.com/pages/see-the-largest-pumpkin-ever-grown-in-america


Thats huge- makes the one David grew look tiny! Must show it to David.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning Sam- or should I say evening?
Thinking I should go and get my slowcooker from home- those two soups sound really nice. And there isn't one here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wondered the same thing. --- sam



darowil said:


> Welcome back- hope you enjoyed the little bit of time you spent with other KPers! Wonder if they ever got the coffee?
> The mermaid tail looks great- love the colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, love the pics. Inca site grand, enjoy llamas and alpaca and wish I could transport myself to alpaca yarn market. I follow treatments with Parkinson as dear friend has it. Saw where marijuana helped with tremors. Dont know how you feel about that. Heck, dont know how I feel. Would do further research on whether they can use marijuana that has been processed to take out chemical that makes you high. Understand I got married at 18 and had DD at 19 so missed whole hippie thing and never tried marijuana.


Maybe just as well you never tried marijuana with the problems you had with alcohol- fighting both may well have been too much. I've never tried it either. Glad I didn't as it really does cause so many mental health issues. If its use could be restricted to Palliative care situations could be a place for medical use, but otherwise I would be very wary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wondered the same thing. --- sam


Well we know Gwen got plenty of tea so maybe the others go their coffee as well :sm02:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a great weekend- lovely to catch up with so many family members. DO you know most of them or are some of the more extended family members not really known to you?


I am pretty good at remembering cousins and their children and their children even though we never see them. After that, it's a guessing game. My father was the oldest of six and the only male so that makes me and my siblings the oldest of the cousins.

The pics are the bottom of the trophy we won; my older sister and brother accepting the trophy from the 2014 winners; my immediate family Aunt Betty in the white jacket, my siblings and me on that same row, all the other rows are our children, in laws, grandchildren, nieces and nephews; Aunt Betty accepting her 90th birthday cake; one of the relay races.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The bag looks good Julie


Thanks!
It's looking even better now, Margaret- I've got the 6 ties plaited to tie it on


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a nice one of you both- and a close up of the Gansey top as well.


Thank you on all counts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great piece of knitting julie - looks great. --- sam


Thank you Sam, and more to the point, it will be really useful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a great picture of both of you. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 35! Thats hot- in fact I just looked it was about 12 above average. That sounds horrid with the humidity as well.
> Glad you had a good time. Does your Rugby team being on the plane mean they had been playing over there? This art of the country takes very little interest in Rugby.


I know they recently played, and won, in South Africa, can't remember if they played in Aussie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats huge- makes the one David grew look tiny! Must show it to David.


It is indeed big!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> 35! Thats hot- in fact I just looked it was about 12 above average. That sounds horrid with the humidity as well.
> Glad you had a good time. Does your Rugby team being on the plane mean they had been playing over there? This art of the country takes very little interest in Rugby.


Yes it was hot, and very uncomfortable to walk out of cool house to a blast furnace. The rugby team were coming back home via Aussie from a big win over South Africa on weekend. Quite a pleasant day here getting back to our own time zone and temps. Feeling pretty tired though all the same. Had to sleep on a very lumpy uncomfortable blowup bed over there and my body is feeling very sore and achy from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I am pretty good at remembering cousins and their children and their children even though we never see them. After that, it's a guessing game. My father was the oldest of six and the only male so that makes me and my siblings the oldest of the cousins.
> 
> The pics are the bottom of the trophy we won; my older sister and brother accepting the trophy from the 2014 winners; my immediate family Aunt Betty in the white jacket, my siblings and me on that same row, all the other rows are our children, in laws, grandchildren, nieces and nephews; Aunt Betty accepting her 90th birthday cake; one of the relay races.


Most of my cousins are in Scotland, and other parts of the globe, the closest is in Melbourne, bit hard to get everyone together!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> It's looking even better now, Margaret- I've got the 6 ties plaited to tie it on


Definitely needed- you don't want to be trying to stop it slipping off while walking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it was hot, and very uncomfortable to walk out of cool house to a blast furnace. The rugby team were coming back home via Aussie from a big win over South Africa on weekend. Quite a pleasant day here getting back to our own time zone and temps. Feeling pretty tired though all the same. Had to sleep on a very lumpy uncomfortable blowup bed over there and my body is feeling very sore and achy from it.


Thought I would have heard if they had played over here. Other beds are often not as good as your own.
Hear stories of how often you should change your mattress- but I don't want to, this one is too comfortable and we both like it! Not easy to achieve either. And just lying on one for a few minutes tells nothing.
Not looking for the hot days like you struck in Sydney.

And now I am going shopping. To buy amongst other things ingredients for the two soups Sam just posted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Definitely needed- you don't want to be trying to stop it slipping off while walking.


 :sm24: indeed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not making a dragon's tail; going to make a shark blanket. It's a free knitted pattern on ravelry.

As an idea though for a dragon blanket you could do the shark blanket and put fins all the way down the "back" instead of just one fin on the back, eliminate the side fins or make them large like wings and instead of a tail fin finish off the bottom tapering it to a single "point".

Better yet...go to Ravelry.com and search dragon blanket it as I just now did (duh) and there are several there!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shark-attack-blanket


Kathleendoris said:


> I haven't seen a dragon's tail either, although Gwen mentioned that she was planning to make one, so perhaps she knows more about this. My grandson suggested that I might like to make him one, and I thought that if I changed the colours of the mermaid tail (red and black, maybe?) and redesigned the fin, it might work out. So kind of my family to make sure that I never run out of projects!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful family reunion you had. When I was a little girl my mom's family would have a family reuion in Pennsylvania. It was wonderful. No family left now or at least very, very few. A few years ago I hosted a family reunion for my husband's family (his mother's side. It was so much fun. My husband got to see relatives he hadn't seen since he was a child; even one aunt that he thought had passed who was something like 98 years old. It was not nearly the size of your reunion but so nice. Miss those gatherings.



Nannyof6GS said:


> We had our family reunion this weekend down at Wildwood, New Jersey. The weather did not cooperate but did not dampen the love and fun going on. The rain stopped long enough for the family against family relay races and I am happy to say that this year my family won (that includes my brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews). We were one of five teams. We are also happy that our youngest daughter and her family could join us from Ohio (Keegan who is four and the triplets who are now two and a half). The matriarch of the family is now my Aunt Betty (since my Dad's passing) and we celebrated her 90th birthday and also sang to one of my uncles who will be 95 at the end of this month. There were about 130 people there from Massachusetts, Connecticut, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, Virginia, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Arizona and California. My team sponsored a basket of cheer raffle to benefit the American Cancer Society in memory of those we have lost and my cousin, Chrissy, who is battling breast cancer now. I do have a few pics to share in a bit. -Joanne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lin I would have been in heaven on such a wonderful trip! Loved the pictures. Was dreaming of shopping in the yarn store.



TNS said:


> Thanks, Margaret. DFIL is on L-dopa for Parkinson's but not yet on the standard dose. We think he is shuffling less and a little bit stronger but he says he hasn't noticed any improvement yet. He should be onto the full dose soon so we'll see what happens then. At least he isn't going downhill! And today's his 89th birthday.
> 
> Now for a few of DHs many photos as threatened:-


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy sounding recipes Sam...especially interested in the pumpkin chicken soup....have it copied. Pumpkin has sounded so good to me lately and since I've never had pumpkin soup may just give this one try. Been thinking a lot about making soups as the weather starts to cool down. Today's high was 76 F. Made vegetable beef soup for dinner tonight. Turned out quite tasty. Think I'll freeze the leftovers for later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures! Now which one is YOU?



Nannyof6GS said:


> I am pretty good at remembering cousins and their children and their children even though we never see them. After that, it's a guessing game. My father was the oldest of six and the only male so that makes me and my siblings the oldest of the cousins.
> 
> The pics are the bottom of the trophy we won; my older sister and brother accepting the trophy from the 2014 winners; my immediate family Aunt Betty in the white jacket, my siblings and me on that same row, all the other rows are our children, in laws, grandchildren, nieces and nephews; Aunt Betty accepting her 90th birthday cake; one of the relay races.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've finally caught up with your posts but am fighting going to sleep and falling face first onto the keyboard in front of me. I'm trying toward up attaching pompoms onto the last few hats Kathy Hinkle made up for the folks at Elm last summer. We are expecting temps into the mid-30s by morning. No babes in the place today as it is a federal holiday and GED was not present. I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open just now and thinking about a piece of the cheesecake I made and some cherry pie topping to go with it.

One of my very dear *and* dependable WEP workers dropped in today on her way home from doctor's appointment re her severe back injury late last summer. She's been MIA since very early in September and misses working with us very much. Bless her heart!! Several of our dependable workers have gotten viable employment this summer and are missed so much. Their work was spot on and they were always there regularly.

The newer workers are not as experienced as workers, busy with breaks for a cigarette, or not inclined to do whatever they were not told explicitly every step of the assignment. Sometimes I miss that part while attending to another matter with another worker. But such is life.

I've had a few new regulars who are finding words and opportunities to express their gratitude for being able to eat when they can walk to us and arrive a few minutes later than the posted serving times. Someone reminded me that on Sundays they may not have anything to eat. I can only do just so much and have other responsibilities to family and church and there may be other sites in the city to find food. Tim and Don also have need of my time and attention; and I don't have unlimited resources to provide more foodstuffs out of our budget than I already do. But those who smoke and/or use drugs find resources for those as well as cellphones--most of which may be ''free'' phones provided by other agencies, I don't know.

Oh, well, this isn't getting the pompoms on and now I'm really getting hungry. Talk to y'all tomorrow. Keep comfortable and safe. Play nicely together.

Love to all of you.

Ohio Joy :sm09: :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> We had our family reunion this weekend down at Wildwood, New Jersey. The weather did not cooperate but did not dampen the love and fun going on. The rain stopped long enough for the family against family relay races and I am happy to say that this year my family won (that includes my brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews). We were one of five teams. We are also happy that our youngest daughter and her family could join us from Ohio (Keegan who is four and the triplets who are now two and a half). The matriarch of the family is now my Aunt Betty (since my Dad's passing) and we celebrated her 90th birthday and also sang to one of my uncles who will be 95 at the end of this month. There were about 130 people there from Massachusetts, Connecticut, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, Virginia, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Arizona and California. My team sponsored a basket of cheer raffle to benefit the American Cancer Society in memory of those we have lost and my cousin, Chrissy, who is battling breast cancer now. I do have a few pics to share in a bit. -Joanne


Wow, what a gathering, that's a lot of people, sounds like you all had a fabulous time. 
Wishing Chrissy a great outcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Margaret. DFIL is on L-dopa for Parkinson's but not yet on the standard dose. We think he is shuffling less and a little bit stronger but he says he hasn't noticed any improvement yet. He should be onto the full dose soon so we'll see what happens then. At least he isn't going downhill! And today's his 89th birthday.
> 
> Now for a few of DHs many photos as threatened:-


How beautiful! It definitely looks like you had a wonderful time. 
Happy birthday to DFIL, hopefully the meds will do wonders.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do they make Cheese, Mary?


No time to make cheese today. I picked up some sausages that my guys like as well as cheese curds and some cheese bread.

I had the honors of eating lunch with RookieRetiree and my dear friend Tami. She brought some of her crochet work with her for us to see. She does beautiful work. We have been friends since our college days.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I made it home shortly before 7 pm and took Matthew to art class then picked up dinner for DH and me. Matthew kindly helped unload the car for me while I put away the foods in the refrigerator. It was a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a nice man!


LOL! He stops along the roads and highway to move any turtles off or help them across the road, he's such a big mushmellow. lol One of the things I love about him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thought I would have heard if they had played over here. Other beds are often not as good as your own.
> Hear stories of how often you should change your mattress- but I don't want to, this one is too comfortable and we both like it! Not easy to achieve either. And just lying on one for a few minutes tells nothing.
> Not looking for the hot days like you struck in Sydney.
> 
> And now I am going shopping. To buy amongst other things ingredients for the two soups Sam just posted.


I am looking forward to sleeping in my own bed tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> A few more pics. We started off in Peru for 4days - Cusco and mainly the Sacred Valley to see Inca ruins and walk the very last segment of the Inca trail to Machu Picchu. The trail was only about 6 miles but at high altitude and quite spectacular, taking you way above Machu Picchu. It took us 6 hours!! We then returned early the next day to visit the site, which was busy but not too overcrowded until later when we were ready to leave. The access from the valley was on buses which took about 20 mins to negotiate the many hairpin bends. No private cars allowed.
> 
> Edit: photos not in sequence!


Oh wow! How beautiful, I just keep thinking that it'd kill me to hike that with as bad as the altitude bothers me in Yellowstone. 
DH is also loving seeing your photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm back from little trip across to Aussie. The weather was cool in mornings then it got rather warm in afternoons, especially yesterday it got upto 35C and super humid with it. Stu and his brother had a great time at the Bathurst car racing event and very happy with it all. I stayed in Sydney with my friend and we had some good girly time together. Very glad to be back home again in my own comfy bed. Our famous All Blacks rugby team were on the plane and oh boy they are big guys. Haven't been online much so don't know what you are all upto will have to catch-up. Right now doing a huge pile of washing and getting things back in order here at home. Brother Dennis leaves tonight to fly home to Nelson in South Island so we need to go out to airport again.
> Hope everyone is ok after the big storms in US etc. Cheers Fan


Glad you had a great time, it's always great to get back home though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's wonderful that you and Kathy are able to get together for lunch when she's home, sounds like the two of you had a great time. I wish I were close enough to join you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I am pretty good at remembering cousins and their children and their children even though we never see them. After that, it's a guessing game. My father was the oldest of six and the only male so that makes me and my siblings the oldest of the cousins.
> 
> The pics are the bottom of the trophy we won; my older sister and brother accepting the trophy from the 2014 winners; my immediate family Aunt Betty in the white jacket, my siblings and me on that same row, all the other rows are our children, in laws, grandchildren, nieces and nephews; Aunt Betty accepting her 90th birthday cake; one of the relay races.


That looks like so much fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've finally caught up with your posts but am fighting going to sleep and falling face first onto the keyboard in front of me. I'm trying toward up attaching pompoms onto the last few hats Kathy Hinkle made up for the folks at Elm last summer. We are expecting temps into the mid-30s by morning. No babes in the place today as it is a federal holiday and GED was not present. I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open just now and thinking about a piece of the cheesecake I made and some cherry pie topping to go with it.
> 
> One of my very dear *and* dependable WEP workers dropped in today on her way home from doctor's appointment re her severe back injury late last summer. She's been MIA since very early in September and misses working with us very much. Bless her heart!! Several of our dependable workers have gotten viable employment this summer and are missed so much. Their work was spot on and they were always there regularly.
> 
> ...


You have so much going on, I can see why you would be falling asleep at the computer. 
Unfortunately you are only able to do so much and as you say, family has needs also, as well as your own, you are a great blessing with what all you do already. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I've finally caught up with your posts but am fighting going to sleep and falling face first onto the keyboard in front of me. I'm trying toward up attaching pompoms onto the last few hats Kathy Hinkle made up for the folks at Elm last summer. We are expecting temps into the mid-30s by morning. No babes in the place today as it is a federal holiday and GED was not present. I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open just now and thinking about a piece of the cheesecake I made and some cherry pie topping to go with it.
> 
> One of my very dear *and* dependable WEP workers dropped in today on her way home from doctor's appointment re her severe back injury late last summer. She's been MIA since very early in September and misses working with us very much. Bless her heart!! Several of our dependable workers have gotten viable employment this summer and are missed so much. Their work was spot on and they were always there regularly.
> 
> ...


They will enjoy and appreciate Monday's meal just that much more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to make cheese today. I picked up some sausages that my guys like as well as cheese curds and some cheese bread.
> 
> I had the honors of eating lunch with RookieRetiree and my dear friend Tami. She brought some of her crochet work with her for us to see. She does beautiful work. We have been friends since our college days.


What a lovely stop on your way home, so nice to see Jeanette I'm sure, and of course your other friend also. 
I bet the guys were delighted to have you home, wonderful of Matthew to do the unloading for you, he takes good care of mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to make cheese today. I picked up some sausages that my guys like as well as cheese curds and some cheese bread.
> 
> I had the honors of eating lunch with RookieRetiree and my dear friend Tami. She brought some of her crochet work with her for us to see. She does beautiful work. We have been friends since our college days.


You have me confused Mary, do you mean Tami Ohio?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I made it home shortly before 7 pm and took Matthew to art class then picked up dinner for DH and me. Matthew kindly helped unload the car for me while I put away the foods in the refrigerator. It was a wonderful vacation.


I am sure it was! you undertake to do so much for so many!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> My goodness, Brighteyes!! You've gone to a lot of effort to get some knitting time! I do hope all goes well from now on and you recover from all your 'excitements' and still get some knitting done. Do look after yourself.
> Sam, thanks for some very interesting recipes. I'm going to try the paella once I can find either sofrito or the smoked paprika to make it with. Like the sound of pumpkin hummus too....
> I'm finally catching up with home life after my wonderful holiday last month, so am threatening to post a few (hundred) photos if anyone is interested. DD has been back at University since we returned (2 weeks on herd health, dairy farms) whilst her boyfriend started his first job at a Vet. practice 3 hours away. I went straight to my in-laws for a week when we returned, and also met up with Aussie friends who stayed at DBIL's next door, so we combined hospital appointments for DFIL with museum visits and canal walks for us. We first met the Australian friends 38 years ago - frightening as I still think I'm only about 30.... But no one has told my body this.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe in the path of the Hurricane. HAiti looks dreadful. Must read on now to catch up......


Good to see you back again! Sounds like you had a great time while away. Of course we want to see photos!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I'd never heard of that. Thank you as I sometimes need it when the gremlins get in.


I learned it accidentally a few months ago. I know it was before my old laptop died so it was before KAP. I use it a lot!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. It was a beautiful place to explore and now I have sore muscles. It was so much fun to see children having a great time playing and exploring. I taught my niece how to knit a scrubby. She learned how to knit last winter but ended up frogging so many times that she stopped. Hopefully a smaller project will be better for her. She was trying to do a scarf last winter. I had her cast on 20 stitches on size 7 needles and knit 3 inches of scrubby yarn then switch to cotton yarn to knit 6 inches before binding off. She will fold it into 3rds and sew the edges shut and have a scrubby /dish cloth. This was Jacklou's pattern and it is nice.


The sore muscles will soon be a dim memory to go with the wonderful memories you made. You will forget that part as you remember the fun things. Great that your niece is learning to knit. I bet she gives lots of scrubbies for Christmas gifts!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lots of interesting pumpkin recipes but I think I'll stick with the pie and cheesecake.
> 
> Had our Thanksgiving Dinner at Niagara-on-the-Lake last night. Three of us had a steak and onion casserole, which was delicious and far too much. Only one person had the turkey dinner and it was huge. The only person who finished their dinner was my great nephew and he cleaned his plate. At 15, he's still growing.
> 
> ...


Your dinner sounds yummy! Those 15 year olds can put away a lot of food!

I quit watching the debates and reading anything political. I just can't take anymore lies cheating and back stabbing. What ever happened to talking about what they hoped to do for our countries and people? No, they would rather just drag each other through the dirt. We are in big trouble no matter which one wins.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello friends. I have been very remiss lately in not keeping up with events in Tea Party World. I have kept meaning to look in, but somehow, the moment was never right. I have been thinking about you all over the past few months, but just never got around to making contact. What kicked me into action was a dream I had last night - 5 of you - Gwen, Kaye and three others who I didn't put names to, came round to my house for coffee and a knit. I went off to make the coffees (which were spectacular- just the sort that Caren used to post), and then the dream drifted off, and I abandoned you all to knit and natter without me. Anyway, that was enough to convince me that I needed to get back in touch. After all, if I am dreaming about you, you must be important to me!
> 
> I caught sight of Pacer's Mermaid Tail, which was lovely. I finished the one I have been knitting on Saturday afternoon. This one is for my youngest daughter (a Christmas present) and I now have to make another for my granddaughter. My grandson has dropped a hint that a dragon's tail version might be quite suitable for him, so if there is time, I may have a go at that, too. Oops, I was going to post a picture of the Mermaid Tail, but have noticed that I can't do it from the Quick Reply screen. OK, over and out, and I will be back with the picture soon!


It's so good to see your post! We have missed you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the color.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> One of our stores had a special on, $1.29 per cabbage. I thought great. Planned to make cabbage rolls. Turns out it was a terrible cabbage and most of it went in the compost. The leaves had black spots all over, so no bargain.
> :sm13:


 :sm22:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my internet is out again, not sure what the problem is but suspect the cable from the dish to the house, I'm having trouble convincing the internet provider of that. They insist I need a new router but want us to buy from them, I guess I will phone in tomorrow & tell them to send one either by bus or mail as I'm not going to drive to Saskatoon for it.
> I hope it's not the dish that the problem as DH mounted it on top of a power pole(no longer in use) in our yard & it's not exactly safe to get to. The internet people wanted to install it on the roof of the house but DH wouldn't allow that.
> I managed to get the iPad to hook to my phone but can only use for a few minutes.


I keep hoping the snow will melt for you and the ground dry out enough that the harvest can be finished, but know you are probably right.

Hope it's not the dish. DH made them mount ours on a post they had to put in the ground, and it's only about shoulder high to me. No way was he going to let them put it on the roof! When the renters moved in, the company wanted to mount it in the center front of the roof! Yeah, NOT! Not only are you not putting holes in the roof to mount it there, but no way in heck are you putting it front and center so that's all anyone sees when they look at the house. They could care less, as long as they can do it fast and use the least amount of cable and effort to install it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


Great idea! Hello Ringo.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Isn't Tami's honey & cinnamon cold remedy 1 TBS honey to 1 tsp cinnamon?


I enjoyed our short visit today! I will still answer here though.

1Tablespoon of honey
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon. 
Mix together very well. Take 3 x daily as needed for a cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's the one I forgot, and the mothballs under, I told David he should do the mothballs under his car since he parks partially in a field at the shop when he leaves for the road, but he's afraid it would bother the bunnies that live out there. lol


I don't think the moth balls would bother the bunnies too much as long as he parks in the same spot all the time and only puts them in that small area.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


You both look great, and I can see the pattern better in this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy sounding recipes Sam...especially interested in the pumpkin chicken soup....have it copied. Pumpkin has sounded so good to me lately and since I've never had pumpkin soup may just give this one try. Been thinking a lot about making soups as the weather starts to cool down. Today's high was 76 F. Made vegetable beef soup for dinner tonight. Turned out quite tasty. Think I'll freeze the leftovers for later.


Bought some pumpkin today. Going to cook it soon as I want some for tonight and then I will mash the rest for the chicken and pumpkin soup later in the week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I enjoyed our short visit today! I will still answer here though.
> 
> 1Tablespoon of honey
> 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon.
> Mix together very well. Take 3 x daily as needed for a cold.


Do you take the whole tablespoon each time?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't think the moth balls would bother the bunnies too much as long as he parks in the same spot all the time and only puts them in that small area.


That's what I said, but he doesn't want to, just in case. lol 
At least nothing seems to have been nesting in the engine so far, while he's away, I sure hope it stays that was as it gets colder, don't need rats or field mice chewing wires.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Since I seem to be caught up, I'm off to bed, David is still home, hopefully he'll get a call that he has a run tomorrow, or he's going to have a long one over the weekend. 
Sweet dreams!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures! Now which one is YOU?


LOL, I am the next to the last on the right with my DH's hand on my shoulder.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've finally caught up with your posts but am fighting going to sleep and falling face first onto the keyboard in front of me. I'm trying toward up attaching pompoms onto the last few hats Kathy Hinkle made up for the folks at Elm last summer. We are expecting temps into the mid-30s by morning. No babes in the place today as it is a federal holiday and GED was not present. I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open just now and thinking about a piece of the cheesecake I made and some cherry pie topping to go with it.
> 
> One of my very dear *and* dependable WEP workers dropped in today on her way home from doctor's appointment re her severe back injury late last summer. She's been MIA since very early in September and misses working with us very much. Bless her heart!! Several of our dependable workers have gotten viable employment this summer and are missed so much. Their work was spot on and they were always there regularly.
> 
> ...


While it is a shame that they can't get meals on Sundays my doctor said that fasting is good for our bodies so it won't do them any harm especially if they are eating OK during the week from you or other agencies. 
And it is important that you have a day off sometime in the week.I believe that is why God gave the Sabbath- to spend time with him but also becuase we do need a time to rest. A doctor friend of mine said he always took a day off somewhere in the week if he was working on the Sunday. Clearly not everyone can take Sunday's off. And it mustn't become a rule that we live by but a guiding to us as to how to live and worship.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am looking forward to sleeping in my own bed tonight.


One of the nice things about being back home no matter how good a time you have had away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were you the only one that went or did husband go with you. i bet it was great being out in the woods like that. we have been having lovely weather here and i have been sitting out on my porch part of the day - it is just nice being outdoors. glad you are home safe and sound. --- sam



pacer said:


> I made it home shortly before 7 pm and took Matthew to art class then picked up dinner for DH and me. Matthew kindly helped unload the car for me while I put away the foods in the refrigerator. It was a wonderful vacation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't that be great. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's wonderful that you and Kathy are able to get together for lunch when she's home, sounds like the two of you had a great time. I wish I were close enough to join you.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, what a gathering, that's a lot of people, sounds like you all had a fabulous time.
> Wishing Chrissy a great outcome.


Thank you! I will update on Chrissy when news trickles down through the family. Oh, i forgot to mention that the little ones are missing from our picture because it was nap time.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks like so much fun.


It is fun. By the time we get home our cheeks hurt from laughing and smiling so much!! One of the responsibilities of winning the cup is you have to post pics of it on the family facebook page during the two years you have it, i.e., with pumpkins at Halloween, under the Christmas tree, in the snow, on vacations, whatever you can think of. This trophy will be spending time between the eight of us. The first pic was posted last night just to let everyone know it arrived home safely.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Your dinner sounds yummy! Those 15 year olds can put away a lot of food!
> 
> I quit watching the debates and reading anything political. I just can't take anymore lies cheating and back stabbing. What ever happened to talking about what they hoped to do for our countries and people? No, they would rather just drag each other through the dirt. We are in big trouble no matter which one wins.


I feel the same way. I'm really worried for our children and grandchildren.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally caught up with last week and the start of this weeks. 

Congrats on the achievements of all. Too many to mention but you all know. Healing prayers for those who need them. Great vacation photos. My DGD went to Peru last year with a group of hearing impaired young people to a small village. She brought me back a woven backpack. Would have loved some of that alpaca but guess it would have been out of her price range. 

Finished a pair of socks and they didn't fit. 1/4" too long so the heel didn't sit right. So my DD2 tried them on and they fit her. She will get the other two unless they fit my DD1. Bought little hanging ornament for the two, one a dragonfly with a nurses' quote and the other a butterfly with a changes quote. Yesterday DD2, DSIL and I went to two Tuesday Mornings in Ft Wayne and I found a Hobbit Pez set for DD1. Bought some yarn, a couple Kollage circs, a purse and some Halloween buttons. DD2is such an enabler for my yarn stash! We ate lunch at a new Golden Corral and drove home through the countryside. 

Breakfast with DD1 this morning then lunch with Sam. Supper was real late and leftover chilimac with cornbread. Took a nap after getting home from Sam's so not really tired. 

Great looking mermaid tails. Still have not gotten on the bandwagon with that. Have a few more WIPs to finish and need to start on Christmas ornaments for the grands. Maybe after those are done. 

Terrible about Haiti and the areas affected by Hurricane Matthew. My DB and his family live in Port Orange, FL. They stayed there. The son stayed at his parents with the animals and the rest were able to stay at the hospital that two of them work at. I I also damage to my niece's doublewide trailer, hole in the roof, wooden fence damaged, skirting damaged and a lot of debris in the yard. Luckily it is raised up off the ground. No word on my DB's place. Friends in VA Beach were lucky and had no damages. Crews from Toledo Edison (power co) went down to help restore power. 

Finished my spa set (as I call it now.). Two square washcloths, one round one and a soap on a rope thing. Ran out of yarn before I could complete the second one so improvised. Teaches me to not buy more than one skein! Posting pics. 

Bonnie, so sorry about the harvest and the snow. Good you got all of your garden in before. Keep warm and safe. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I feel the same way. I'm really worried for our children and grandchildren.


My sentiments exactly. Told Sam that today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great idea! Hello Ringo.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You both look great, and I can see the pattern better in this one.


Thank you Tami!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Enjoy Ballarat. Maryanne and I both liked it. How nice to be going out with them.What a big temperature difference that is! 16 is nice 11 is very cold. Lots of warm gear needed.


I really like Ballarat too apart from their weather. However it actually didnt seem that much colder there today than here. Sun was shining on and off. 
It was a good day. I went with our (work) tenancy worker, they have a meeting there for residents once a month. It was pretty much morning tea and chatting. Easy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am here and I have been laying in bed since 5am dozing here and there. Wish I had a switch to turn my brain off at night. Lol.????
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian family here on ktp.
> 
> ...


I hope things work out for the best Mel. Chin up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

That is so lovely. Glad to hear you have come back to join in again, you have been missed. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> A few more pics. We started off in Peru for 4days - Cusco and mainly the Sacred Valley to see Inca ruins and walk the very last segment of the Inca trail to Machu Picchu. The trail was only about 6 miles but at high altitude and quite spectacular, taking you way above Machu Picchu. It took us 6 hours!! We then returned early the next day to visit the site, which was busy but not too overcrowded until later when we were ready to leave. The access from the valley was on buses which took about 20 mins to negotiate the many hairpin bends. No private cars allowed.
> 
> Edit: photos not in sequence!


Fantastic pictures Lin I love ancient history did you have to be chased out of the shop at closing time ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Its so funny how the different temperatures are viewed isn't it? 11 is always cold here no matter what time of the year (well as a maximum).


It's definitley turned to Autumn here had to finally put the heating on last night and it's damp and grey here first thing this morning . Weatherman said it's cooler than we have recently had ( 12c) I'm thinking you and Cathy would laugh at the cooler part ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> somewhere here in the usa they have pumpkin contests on how big you can grow a pumpkin. some of them get close to the 1 ton (2,000lb) size. you might like to see the largest pumpkin grown here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.coasttocoastam.com/pages/see-the-largest-pumpkin-ever-grown-in-america


They have them type of contests here too Sam . Anything from carrots, leeks onions to pumpkins and they take it very seriously


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's definitley turned to Autumn here had to finally put the heating on last night and it's damp and grey here first thing this morning . Weatherman said it's cooler than we have recently had ( 12c) I'm thinking you and Cathy would laugh at the cooler part ????


Ah but then I do know English weather. However yes 12 is very cold here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I am pretty good at remembering cousins and their children and their children even though we never see them. After that, it's a guessing game. My father was the oldest of six and the only male so that makes me and my siblings the oldest of the cousins.
> 
> The pics are the bottom of the trophy we won; my older sister and brother accepting the trophy from the 2014 winners; my immediate family Aunt Betty in the white jacket, my siblings and me on that same row, all the other rows are our children, in laws, grandchildren, nieces and nephews; Aunt Betty accepting her 90th birthday cake; one of the relay races.


Great pictures , glad you get to meet up with all your relations .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They have them type of contests here too Sam . Anything from carrots, leeks onions to pumpkins and they take it very seriously


Always intrigues me these as they are useless at those massive sizes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I made it home shortly before 7 pm and took Matthew to art class then picked up dinner for DH and me. Matthew kindly helped unload the car for me while I put away the foods in the refrigerator. It was a wonderful vacation.


Glad you had a wonderful vacation and made it safely home Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Always intrigues me these as they are useless at those massive sizes.


I think that too . They sometimes show the growers on garden shows here and the amount of time and money they put into growing these enormous vegtables is shocking and they say things like all there spare time is spent tending these vegtables and don't go on holidays . Makes me wonder what the wives ( mainly men growers ) and family think of it all


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. What an afternoon. Found out the hard way, everything that drives my car is electric, steering brakes the lot. Fan belt finally went today, original belt on a 2006 or 2007 model. DSF decided to terrify me and tow my car to his place, that wren I found out about the brakes. Fortunately the hand brake is a cable system, which in my panic I forgot about. Got reminded after I hit him when he realised I was panicking and pulled over. New belt now on and everything's OK. Thank God, I thought I might have cooked the motor but it cut out before that happened. Home now.

I had gone to view a place but turned out booking was for next week Now to relax and recover from the mental trauma I went through this afternoob


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll take the 11???? It's -4C/24F here this morning with lows down to -9C/16F the next few nights, some are still hoping this 8-10 inches of very wet snow we got will go, I'm not going to hold my breath. My DH says it's depressing we will have to look at that for the next .7 months????


 :sm06: :sm03: Gosh that is a very long time......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


That looks fantastic Julie. Hi Ringo. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> One April, thank you.
> Sugar, so fun your touring Ballarat. We have a ghost town on desert named Ballarat. Am I correct that in changing Celsius to Fahrenheit you double and add 30? No, that must be wrong. Add 10?
> I also have to figure out what time it is in Delhi as my DD & DSIL are flying there today for 10 days. I'm excited for them but worried given this scary world.


11c is 51.8 . Yes you pretty much double and add 30. Thats what I was taught also. You can also google.... celcius to farenheit, or vise versa. Type in temperature and it converts for you immediately.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen! He is such a faithful fellow!


He surely is a perfect companion pet for you. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. What an afternoon. Found out the hard way, everything that drives my car is electric, steering brakes the lot. Fan belt finally went today, original belt on a 2006 or 2007 model. DSF decided to terrify me and tow my car to his place, that wren I found out about the brakes. Fortunately the hand brake is a cable system, which in my panic I forgot about. Got reminded after I hit him when he realised I was panicking and pulled over. New belt now on and everything's OK. Thank God, I thought I might have cooked the motor but it cut out before that happened. Home now.
> 
> I had gone to view a place but turned out booking was for next week Now to relax and recover from the mental trauma I went through this afternoob


Hope you are recovering.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


Its a lovely one of both of you. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That looks fantastic Julie. Hi Ringo. :sm11:


Thank you, Cathy! I've got the plaits attached now, and am loading it up for tomorrow's trip out to the Hospital for the CT Coronary Angiogram. I am relieved to see that I don't have to fast- I had misread the letter- just no caffeine, and that is not a problem! (Also no Viagra- not much of a problem there!!!!!!)
I'll give Ringo a pat from you, when I see him, he knows he will get his midnight treat soon, and is waiting patiently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He surely is a perfect companion pet for you. :sm24:


Life would be awfully empty without him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its a lovely one of both of you. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. What an afternoon. Found out the hard way, everything that drives my car is electric, steering brakes the lot. Fan belt finally went today, original belt on a 2006 or 2007 model. DSF decided to terrify me and tow my car to his place, that wren I found out about the brakes. Fortunately the hand brake is a cable system, which in my panic I forgot about. Got reminded after I hit him when he realised I was panicking and pulled over. New belt now on and everything's OK. Thank God, I thought I might have cooked the motor but it cut out before that happened. Home now.
> 
> I had gone to view a place but turned out booking was for next week Now to relax and recover from the mental trauma I went through this afternoob


Take a deep breath - breathe! Hope you soon feel calmer


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like quite a gathering! All the best for cousin Chrissy.


Ditto... Re Nannyof6GS :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Terrific photos, Lin- I hope you will post more! Imagine an Alpaca wool shop in Quito, wow!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> And here am I thinking, "It's to be nice tomorrow.....13c!"


 :sm24: :sm11: Well I suppose 13c COULD be nice...maybe..... if there was lots of sunshine involved. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our maximum today maybe 20* - roll on summer! (it is quite a nice day!).


Lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, I'm back from little trip across to Aussie. The weather was cool in mornings then it got rather warm in afternoons, especially yesterday it got upto 35C and super humid with it. Stu and his brother had a great time at the Bathurst car racing event and very happy with it all. I stayed in Sydney with my friend and we had some good girly time together. Very glad to be back home again in my own comfy bed. Our famous All Blacks rugby team were on the plane and oh boy they are big guys. Haven't been online much so don't know what you are all upto will have to catch-up. Right now doing a huge pile of washing and getting things back in order here at home. Brother Dennis leaves tonight to fly home to Nelson in South Island so we need to go out to airport again.
> Hope everyone is ok after the big storms in US etc. Cheers Fan


Good to hear that you enjoyed your trip. Wow 35c ! Was that in Sydney?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam.... great that you and Kathy can catch up together now and then. Your lunch sounds very yummy. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's definitley turned to Autumn here had to finally put the heating on last night and it's damp and grey here first thing this morning . Weatherman said it's cooler than we have recently had ( 12c) I'm thinking you and Cathy would laugh at the cooler part ????


 :sm19: :sm09: So you have finished with the sun Sonja? Is it really on its way here? I hope so. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. What an afternoon. Found out the hard way, everything that drives my car is electric, steering brakes the lot. Fan belt finally went today, original belt on a 2006 or 2007 model. DSF decided to terrify me and tow my car to his place, that wren I found out about the brakes. Fortunately the hand brake is a cable system, which in my panic I forgot about. Got reminded after I hit him when he realised I was panicking and pulled over. New belt now on and everything's OK. Thank God, I thought I might have cooked the motor but it cut out before that happened. Home now.
> 
> I had gone to view a place but turned out booking was for next week Now to relax and recover from the mental trauma I went through this afternoob


Oh gosh! I hope you are ok and feeling calmer now. Good luck next week viewing that property.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy! I've got the plaits attached now, and am loading it up for tomorrow's trip out to the Hospital for the CT Coronary Angiogram. I am relieved to see that I don't have to fast- I had misread the letter- just no caffeine, and that is not a problem! (Also no Viagra- not much of a problem there!!!!!!)
> I'll give Ringo a pat from you, when I see him, he knows he will get his midnight treat soon, and is waiting patiently.


All the best for tomorrow's test. You will do fine, good about not needing to fast. LOL re the Viagra...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have been reading more, trying to keep up not easy though life gets in the way. Will try to post an update sometime this week. Thank you to Sam and the summary ladies, they are very helpful! prayers and hugs for all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. What an afternoon. Found out the hard way, everything that drives my car is electric, steering brakes the lot. Fan belt finally went today, original belt on a 2006 or 2007 model. DSF decided to terrify me and tow my car to his place, that wren I found out about the brakes. Fortunately the hand brake is a cable system, which in my panic I forgot about. Got reminded after I hit him when he realised I was panicking and pulled over. New belt now on and everything's OK. Thank God, I thought I might have cooked the motor but it cut out before that happened. Home now.
> 
> I had gone to view a place but turned out booking was for next week Now to relax and recover from the mental trauma I went through this afternoob


Does sound a scary experience. Glad it was an easy fix for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy! I've got the plaits attached now, and am loading it up for tomorrow's trip out to the Hospital for the CT Coronary Angiogram. I am relieved to see that I don't have to fast- I had misread the letter- just no caffeine, and that is not a problem! (Also no Viagra- not much of a problem there!!!!!!)
> I'll give Ringo a pat from you, when I see him, he knows he will get his midnight treat soon, and is waiting patiently.


Hope tomorrow goes well Julie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading more, trying to keep up not easy though life gets in the way. Will try to post an update sometime this week. Thank you to Sam and the summary ladies, they are very helpful! prayers and hugs for all


Good to see you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary. Glad you made it home safely; good to see you and Tami (Mary's college friend who has joined us at our mini-KAPs here.)

Julie, good luck with your tests. 

Love to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> We had our family reunion this weekend down at Wildwood, New Jersey. The weather did not cooperate but did not dampen the love and fun going on. The rain stopped long enough for the family against family relay races and I am happy to say that this year my family won (that includes my brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews). We were one of five teams. We are also happy that our youngest daughter and her family could join us from Ohio (Keegan who is four and the triplets who are now two and a half). The matriarch of the family is now my Aunt Betty (since my Dad's passing) and we celebrated her 90th birthday and also sang to one of my uncles who will be 95 at the end of this month. There were about 130 people there from Massachusetts, Connecticut, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, Virginia, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Arizona and California. My team sponsored a basket of cheer raffle to benefit the American Cancer Society in memory of those we have lost and my cousin, Chrissy, who is battling breast cancer now. I do have a few pics to share in a bit. -Joanne


Sounds like you all had a wonderful weekend! Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did too Tami and thanks for getting back to me. I've mixed up a small container of this for DD to use and also any one else here that may need it. (10 TBS honey & 2 1/2 tsp cinnamon!)


tami_ohio said:


> I enjoyed our short visit today! I will still answer here though.
> 
> 1Tablespoon of honey
> 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon.
> Mix together very well. Take 3 x daily as needed for a cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> A few more pics. We started off in Peru for 4days - Cusco and mainly the Sacred Valley to see Inca ruins and walk the very last segment of the Inca trail to Machu Picchu. The trail was only about 6 miles but at high altitude and quite spectacular, taking you way above Machu Picchu. It took us 6 hours!! We then returned early the next day to visit the site, which was busy but not too overcrowded until later when we were ready to leave. The access from the valley was on buses which took about 20 mins to negotiate the many hairpin bends. No private cars allowed.
> 
> Edit: photos not in sequence!


All of your photos are breathtaking!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto... Re Nannyof6GS :sm24:[/quote
> 
> Thank you, Sugar!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you ma'am! I enlarged it so I could see you and you have such a great, welcoming smile! Again, what a wonderful event; I'm officially jealous of folks that have family reunions!


Nannyof6GS said:


> LOL, I am the next to the last on the right with my DH's hand on my shoulder.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy! I've got the plaits attached now, and am loading it up for tomorrow's trip out to the Hospital for the CT Coronary Angiogram. I am relieved to see that I don't have to fast- I had misread the letter- just no caffeine, and that is not a problem! (Also no Viagra- not much of a problem there!!!!!!)
> I'll give Ringo a pat from you, when I see him, he knows he will get his midnight treat soon, and is waiting patiently.


Will be especially thinking of you tomorrow, Julie


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you ma'am! I enlarged it so I could see you and you have such a great, welcoming smile! Again, what a wonderful event; I'm officially jealous of folks that have family reunions!


Thanks, Gwen :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delightful tradition! I think your family need to adopt my family ???? ????


Nannyof6GS said:


> It is fun. By the time we get home our cheeks hurt from laughing and smiling so much!! One of the responsibilities of winning the cup is you have to post pics of it on the family facebook page during the two years you have it, i.e., with pumpkins at Halloween, under the Christmas tree, in the snow, on vacations, whatever you can think of. This trophy will be spending time between the eight of us. The first pic was posted last night just to let everyone know it arrived home safely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathy love your spa set; is it your own pattern? Can you share how you made the soap on a rope thingy? These are lovely. I really like your choice of yarn too. Glad your FL family was safe and didn't suffer too much damage though what they did have was more than enough to have to deal with.



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with last week and the start of this weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have just completed for my stroller, the old one was failing badly. The plan is to plait some stronger ties, perhaps later today. Ringo is always close!


I'm sure that comes in handy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> MindyT, welcome, stop by often.
> Sugar, thank you.
> TNS, thank you. Sorry, don't know if it's a ruby one.


Ruby is 40 years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is definitely autumn here too. Actually felt pretty chilly in the house this morning. Turned the heat on but of course it wasn't coming on so it either isn't as cold as I thought or it is broken. Will need to check into it more. Outside it was/is 56 F/ 12 C at 9:45 and suppose to climb to 75 F which is perfect as far as I'm concerned.


Swedenme said:


> It's definitley turned to Autumn here had to finally put the heating on last night and it's damp and grey here first thing this morning . Weatherman said it's cooler than we have recently had ( 12c) I'm thinking you and Cathy would laugh at the cooler part ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Penny asked me to post this photo- it is a better one of her (2CatsinNJ). She was up in Cairns (QL) when she PM'd me.


It's very nice of both of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today's excursions.


Did you go in and sample the cheese?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished mermaid tail #2 last night....going to work on a dishcloth today just to give my hands a break from large needles. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> We had our family reunion this weekend down at Wildwood, New Jersey. The weather did not cooperate but did not dampen the love and fun going on. The rain stopped long enough for the family against family relay races and I am happy to say that this year my family won (that includes my brothers and sisters and nieces and nephews). We were one of five teams. We are also happy that our youngest daughter and her family could join us from Ohio (Keegan who is four and the triplets who are now two and a half). The matriarch of the family is now my Aunt Betty (since my Dad's passing) and we celebrated her 90th birthday and also sang to one of my uncles who will be 95 at the end of this month. There were about 130 people there from Massachusetts, Connecticut, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, Virginia, Tennessee, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Arizona and California. My team sponsored a basket of cheer raffle to benefit the American Cancer Society in memory of those we have lost and my cousin, Chrissy, who is battling breast cancer now. I do have a few pics to share in a bit. -Joanne


How wonderful to have so many of your family together. I will always regret that I missed out on so many of ours and sadly, most of them have passed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> All of your photos are breathtaking!


Thanks, Tami! Some of them literally were...!

And thanks everyone else for your comments. Darowil, the Alpaca wool was from a village project way up in the mountains in Ecuador run by a French Pastor and volunteers, plus all the villagers of course. Only found this out after buying it as was handed a card with their website address. The yarn is rustic, as it comes from the various colours of alpaca or organically dyed and not particularly super soft, but lovely rich colour and texture. The shop I bought it from was having a stock liquidation so it was $5.00 per 100g (saw some elsewhere at $8 in a tourist shop). I bought 15 balls in all the most natural colours and squished them into the case. At present they are still in England as I haven't got everything back home yet, so not sure how it will knit up. It's all fairly thick, chunky or thick DK so ideal for scarves, hats and mitts.

After this we spent nearly a week on a boat going around the GalÃÂÃÂ¡pagos Islands. It was amazing, just like being in an Attenborough film. We visited a couple of inhabited islands but spent most time on the smaller mainly uninhabited ones, and either went on hikes onshore, or if this was prohibited were taken on 'panga' (small motorised inflatable boats) tours to see all the wildlife and also to snorkel. 
Sam you really DON'T want to see all the 4000+ photos taken by DH so I will severely edit them!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope tomorrow goes well Julie.


Good vibes from me too, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you Julie. We are all praying; she and her husband are very hopeful at this point. Her whole family team wore bandanas for the family portrait because she has one. Very touching (and teary) to watch.


Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Margaret. DFIL is on L-dopa for Parkinson's but not yet on the standard dose. We think he is shuffling less and a little bit stronger but he says he hasn't noticed any improvement yet. He should be onto the full dose soon so we'll see what happens then. At least he isn't going downhill! And today's his 89th birthday.
> 
> Now for a few of DHs many photos as threatened:-


Beautiful photos. How much yarn did you buy? They look so lovely and colourful.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Tami! Some of them literally were...!
> 
> And thanks everyone else for your comments. Darowil, the Alpaca wool was from a village project way up in the mountains in Ecuador run by a French Pastor and volunteers, plus all the villagers of course. Only found this out after buying it as was handed a card with their website address. The yarn is rustic, as it comes from the various colours of alpaca or organically dyed and not particularly super soft, but lovely rich colour and texture. The shop I bought it from was having a stock liquidation so it was $5.00 per 100g (saw some elsewhere at $8 in a tourist shop). I bought 15 balls in all the most natural colours and squished them into the case. At present they are still in England as I haven't got everything back home yet, so not sure how it will knit up. It's all fairly thick, chunky or thick DK so ideal for scarves, hats and mitts.
> 
> ...


And just in case you think I'm letting you off lightly, here are a few more


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> A few more pics. We started off in Peru for 4days - Cusco and mainly the Sacred Valley to see Inca ruins and walk the very last segment of the Inca trail to Machu Picchu. The trail was only about 6 miles but at high altitude and quite spectacular, taking you way above Machu Picchu. It took us 6 hours!! We then returned early the next day to visit the site, which was busy but not too overcrowded until later when we were ready to leave. The access from the valley was on buses which took about 20 mins to negotiate the many hairpin bends. No private cars allowed.
> 
> Edit: photos not in sequence!


Beautiful. Did you walk the entire 6 miles?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> And just in case you think I'm letting you off lightly, here are a few more


And.......


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, love the pics. Inca site grand, enjoy llamas and alpaca and wish I could transport myself to alpaca yarn market. I follow treatments with Parkinson as dear friend has it. Saw where marijuana helped with tremors. Dont know how you feel about that. Heck, dont know how I feel. Would do further research on whether they can use marijuana that has been processed to take out chemical that makes you high. Understand I got married at 18 and had DD at 19 so missed whole hippie thing and never tried marijuana.


I had a friend who had MS and she was allowed to smoke marijuana at the nursing home. It helped to ease her jerky movements.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> I am pretty good at remembering cousins and their children and their children even though we never see them. After that, it's a guessing game. My father was the oldest of six and the only male so that makes me and my siblings the oldest of the cousins.
> 
> The pics are the bottom of the trophy we won; my older sister and brother accepting the trophy from the 2014 winners; my immediate family Aunt Betty in the white jacket, my siblings and me on that same row, all the other rows are our children, in laws, grandchildren, nieces and nephews; Aunt Betty accepting her 90th birthday cake; one of the relay races.


Great family photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thought I would have heard if they had played over here. Other beds are often not as good as your own.
> Hear stories of how often you should change your mattress- but I don't want to, this one is too comfortable and we both like it! Not easy to achieve either. And just lying on one for a few minutes tells nothing.
> Not looking for the hot days like you struck in Sydney.
> 
> And now I am going shopping. To buy amongst other things ingredients for the two soups Sam just posted.


I'm going shopping too. I plan to make the slow cooker pork chops for tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with last week and the start of this weeks.
> 
> ...


Very nice. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy! I've got the plaits attached now, and am loading it up for tomorrow's trip out to the Hospital for the CT Coronary Angiogram. I am relieved to see that I don't have to fast- I had misread the letter- just no caffeine, and that is not a problem! (Also no Viagra- not much of a problem there!!!!!!)
> I'll give Ringo a pat from you, when I see him, he knows he will get his midnight treat soon, and is waiting patiently.


I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Is it a long trip to the hospital? Hope Ringo won't be too lonely while you're gone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> All the best for tomorrow's test. You will do fine, good about not needing to fast. LOL re the Viagra...


Thank you, Cathy! :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> And.......


What a wonderful trip you have had. I have looked at the alpaca wool locally and found it very thick. The shop made socks, sweaters and afghans. I found it a little scratchy for a sweater though.

Suggested caption for the booby: "ouch, that sand is really hot" or "watch out for the poop" :sm09: :sm09:

They really are spectacular looking birds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope tomorrow goes well Julie.


Thank you Margaret! Also had to get things ready for the Seniors Club Day- although I can't be there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mary. Glad you made it home safely; good to see you and Tami (Mary's college friend who has joined us at our mini-KAPs here.)
> 
> Julie, good luck with your tests.
> 
> Love to all.


Thanks, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Will be especially thinking of you tomorrow, Julie


 :sm24: Thank you very much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure that comes in handy.


Yes, I find it very useful- especially when shopping, but even just for excursions out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is definitely autumn here too. Actually felt pretty chilly in the house this morning. Turned the heat on but of course it wasn't coming on so it either isn't as cold as I thought or it is broken. Will need to check into it more. Outside it was/is 56 F/ 12 C at 9:45 and suppose to climb to 75 F which is perfect as far as I'm concerned.


Guernsey time?????!!!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Beautiful. Did you walk the entire 6 miles?


Yes! But it took 6 hours with me being slow, and then having some stops to look at the ruins etc. It wasn't hard in itself apart from the short areas of steep steps but the altitude was making me very weary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's very nice of both of you.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Tami! Some of them literally were...!
> 
> And thanks everyone else for your comments. Darowil, the Alpaca wool was from a village project way up in the mountains in Ecuador run by a French Pastor and volunteers, plus all the villagers of course. Only found this out after buying it as was handed a card with their website address. The yarn is rustic, as it comes from the various colours of alpaca or organically dyed and not particularly super soft, but lovely rich colour and texture. The shop I bought it from was having a stock liquidation so it was $5.00 per 100g (saw some elsewhere at $8 in a tourist shop). I bought 15 balls in all the most natural colours and squished them into the case. At present they are still in England as I haven't got everything back home yet, so not sure how it will knit up. It's all fairly thick, chunky or thick DK so ideal for scarves, hats and mitts.
> 
> ...


I would happily see more- they are a bit vulture-like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good vibes from me too, Julie.


Thanks, Lin!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I had a friend who had MS and she was allowed to smoke marijuana at the nursing home. It helped to ease her jerky movements.


DFIL is not getting tremors very much but his other symptoms are quite severe, drools, can't get out of a chair without enormous effort and pronounced weakness on his right side, especially hands so making it very difficult to eat without spelling. He tends to lower his head to the plate as he can't raise the food to his mouth. I don't think he (or ratherDMIL) would countenance using even medical marijuana, but I may try to mention it....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> And just in case you think I'm letting you off lightly, here are a few more


Keep the photos coming, please Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> And.......


I LOVE all the Boobies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Is it a long trip to the hospital? Hope Ringo won't be too lonely while you're gone.


It is about 5 stations up the line, possibly 15k by road- not as far as I went last week though. And the station is right at the Birthing Unit entrance- the Main Entrance involves a bit of a walk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> DFIL is not getting tremors very much but his other symptoms are quite severe, drools, can't get out of a chair without enormous effort and pronounced weakness on his right side, especially hands so making it very difficult to eat without spelling. He tends to lower his head to the plate as he can't raise the food to his mouth. I don't think he (or ratherDMIL) would countenance using even medical marijuana, but I may try to mention it....


It is a fearsome disease- I have a f/Friend who has a related condition and talking has become almost exhausting for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee worker, hope you have has a chance to rest and unwind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going shopping too. I plan to make the slow cooker pork chops for tomorrow.


I'm thinking of that for tonight's dinner - how do you make yours?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, thank you for calculation. 
Julie, good luck with tests.
Liz, thank you for ruby info.
Kathy, great job on spa set.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, love the pics and reference to David Attenborough.
Liz, thank you for validating marajuana worked for friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, so sorry DFIL suffering so. It seems to progress faster with men,
Julie, agree, a fearsome disease.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is about 5 stations up the line, possibly 15k by road- not as far as I went last week though. And the station is right at the Birthing Unit entrance- the Main Entrance involves a bit of a walk.


I hope it's not too difficult a walk for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm thinking of that for tonight's dinner - how do you make yours?


I'm going to use Sam's recipe. It's on page 17.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, love the pics and reference to David Attenborough.
> Liz, thank you for validating marajuana worked for friend.


My DH was prescribed the pills for his pain. He didn't like it.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think that too . They sometimes show the growers on garden shows here and the amount of time and money they put into growing these enormous vegtables is shocking and they say things like all there spare time is spent tending these vegtables and don't go on holidays . Makes me wonder what the wives ( mainly men growers ) and family think of it all


Yes, but just try to convince a man that size isn't everything!????☹


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished mermaid tail #2 last night....going to work on a dishcloth today just to give my hands a break from large needles. TTYL


Can we see the mermaid tail? I have a dishcloth on the go now, too, as I have finished the knitting on the baby jacket - just have to sew it up (just!!!). I have spent far too much time today researching yarn for my second mermaid tail. I haven't come to any decisions yet, so the search goes on. At least it will be a little smaller than the first one, as the granddaughter for whom it is intended is only 9.

Thanks for the suggestions for the dragon blanket. I do actually have a pattern for a shark's tail, which I found in a magazine, although I am not sure that it would work any better than the mermaid version - colour and the final shape of the tail seem to be the key differences, but I will follow your advice and have a look on Ravelry. No point in trying to work out how to do it if someone else has already done the calculation!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

With a risk of repeating myself I'm cream crackered . I have a house that's a tip and I have not knit one single stitch Decided to finally make the living room curtains I've had the fabric since January . They go along a 13" wall with top to bottom Windows . I made 4 curtains and lined them then a very long fancy pelmet to go across the top . Then I had to cook the hunters chicken I promised youngest son . I think my back has gone on strike it's so stiff


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thanks for another point of view.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> With a risk of repeating myself I'm cream crackered . I have a house that's a tip and I have not knit one single stitch Decided to finally make the living room curtains I've had the fabric since January . They go along a 13" wall with top to bottom Windows . I made 4 curtains and lined them then a very long fancy pelmet to go across the top . Then I had to cook the hunters chicken I promised youngest son . I think my back has gone on strike it's so stiff


Oh, I do love that expression! A few weeks ago, we took our grandson Ben (who has learning difficulties) on a visit with us. He fell asleep in the car on the way there, and when we woke him up on arrival, he looked at me and said, "I'm just cream crackered!" It sounded so funny coming from a 7-year old, I just giggled whenever I thought of it. It turns out, his dad had used the phrase a few days before (and he had good reason) and Ben had been fascinated by it and used it whenever he could!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all. Have caught up and enjoyed hearing about everyone's follies and trips and get together. Just everything. Got a chuckle here and there as well. 

Yesterday was spent out in the sun as it was a beautiful warm day. It was just family and I'd say it went well. Gage did get a little bored and whiny but he is 11 and the only other child was my great nephew who is a year and 9 months.

Would love to comment on everything but have not written down about everyone. 

Have felt tired and worn down today but slept rather well last night with all the fresh air and sun. 

Laid on the couch today for an hour resting. Eyes closed and enjoying the quiet. Didn't fall asleep though which is good or I wouldn't be able to sleep to well tonight. Had an attack of vertigo on the weekend and thought I could feel it coming on this morning too. Had an appointment with my counselor this morning. 

Gage is out of school in about 25 mins so I will go and get a fee things done before that. 

Much love to all ❤❤

And I truly enjoyed all the photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have me confused Mary, do you mean Tami Ohio?


No, it wasn't me, though I would love to have seen them both!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you take the whole tablespoon each time?


Yes


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I said, but he doesn't want to, just in case. lol
> At least nothing seems to have been nesting in the engine so far, while he's away, I sure hope it stays that was as it gets colder, don't need rats or field mice chewing wires.


The bunnies will just stay away from the moth balls and will just avoid that area. I have used them in flower beds to keep stray cats out that like to use them as litter boxes. We used to have lots of wild bunnies but the resident Hawks and owls seem to have gotten them. All we have seen this year are squirrels.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. What an afternoon. Found out the hard way, everything that drives my car is electric, steering brakes the lot. Fan belt finally went today, original belt on a 2006 or 2007 model. DSF decided to terrify me and tow my car to his place, that wren I found out about the brakes. Fortunately the hand brake is a cable system, which in my panic I forgot about. Got reminded after I hit him when he realised I was panicking and pulled over. New belt now on and everything's OK. Thank God, I thought I might have cooked the motor but it cut out before that happened. Home now.
> 
> I had gone to view a place but turned out booking was for next week Now to relax and recover from the mental trauma I went through this afternoob


Glad that was the worst of the car issues and everything is now ok. Take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy! I've got the plaits attached now, and am loading it up for tomorrow's trip out to the Hospital for the CT Coronary Angiogram. I am relieved to see that I don't have to fast- I had misread the letter- just no caffeine, and that is not a problem! (Also no Viagra- not much of a problem there!!!!!!)
> I'll give Ringo a pat from you, when I see him, he knows he will get his midnight treat soon, and is waiting patiently.


Sending thoughts and prayers for a good test result so you can be on your way to the hip replacement.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did too Tami and thanks for getting back to me. I've mixed up a small container of this for DD to use and also any one else here that may need it. (10 TBS honey & 2 1/2 tsp cinnamon!)


 :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers for a good test result so you can be on your way to the hip replacement.


Oh, I had been wondering if the hip replacement was going ahead. Best wishes with the tests, Julie. Things get so complicated at our age, don't they!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie sending positive thoughts and big hugs for tomorrow's tests. (((((❤)))))


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Julie sending positive thoughts and big hugs for tomorrow's tests. (((((❤)))))


Same from me too, Julie.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like you all had a wonderful weekend! Looking forward to the photos.


Thanks Tami, yes it was great. The pics are a few pages back.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a delightful tradition! I think your family need to adopt my family ???? ????


I'll remind you in 2018!!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> How wonderful to have so many of your family together. I will always regret that I missed out on so many of ours and sadly, most of them have passed.


Yes, we are blessed. We are fortunate to be able to do this because of the generosity of my Aunt Betty. She is the one who takes over the entire motel so that we can enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope all goes well for her.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> And.......


they are amazing!! Thank you for sharing, keep it up, please :sm01:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, healing energy sent your way. Give yourself a big congratulatory hug, because you are doing a great job raising a wonderful young man.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> TNS, so sorry DFIL suffering so. It seems to progress faster with men,
> Julie, agree, a fearsome disease.


The problem was it was not diagnosed until a couple of months ago so we had no idea that was what he had, and tried to treat each symptom separately (eg exercises for leg muscles, new dentures in case this was causing the dribbling etc) At least he can now try the L-dopa treatment which, if it works, will help for a few years before becoming ineffective, and at 89 that could be a huge benefit (rather than if you are 60 when diagnosed, with maybe 5 years benefit from it before deteriorating). Not that it makes it any nicer!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I do love that expression! A few weeks ago, we took our grandson Ben (who has learning difficulties) on a visit with us. He fell asleep in the car on the way there, and when we woke him up on arrival, he looked at me and said, "I'm just cream crackered!" It sounded so funny coming from a 7-year old, I just giggled whenever I thought of it. It turns out, his dad had used the phrase a few days before (and he had good reason) and Ben had been fascinated by it and used it whenever he could!


Think I picked it up from one of the sons when they were teenagers , made the mistake of going in sons room and watching a couple of Tv shows with him . Took me 4 tries and some giggling before I could get my back to cooperate with me to get up onto my legs and move so think I will be saying it a lot more as I get older


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Same from me too, Julie.


Good luck from me to Julie


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> they are amazing!! Thank you for sharing, keep it up, please :sm01:


Well thank you Nannyof6GS! Your family photos mark a rather special tradition! What a great idea for you all.

Now for a few more GaÂlapagos pics. The islands are all volcanic and many have very sparse vegetation as they are essentially lava flows and sheets of volcanic rock. Where plants manage to get a hold they grow well as there are lots of minerals and nutrients in the rocks, but it takes many years before it becomes proper soil. So, you see large expanses of dark volcanic rock everywhere. Some of the younger islands are really active volacanoes rising out of the sea. (Not erupting whilst we were there, but a couple had distinct sulphur smells, and slight signs of smoke above)

.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Now for some pretties. The Galapagos sea lions are very laid back, but the fur sea lions are even cuter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Same from me too, Julie.


And me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> they are amazing!! Thank you for sharing, keep it up, please :sm01:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics TNS. Sea lions are so cute☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You could/should share the website for the yarn Lin. Can not believe how reasonable it was! The Frigate birds are very prehistoric looking; made me think of the birds in Jurassic Park movie by Steven Spielberg. What an exciting trip you've had. Amazing how close you were able to get to the wildlife. Amazing iguana, amazing sealions.



TNS said:


> Thanks, Tami! Some of them literally were...!
> 
> And thanks everyone else for your comments. Darowil, the Alpaca wool was from a village project way up in the mountains in Ecuador run by a French Pastor and volunteers, plus all the villagers of course. Only found this out after buying it as was handed a card with their website address. The yarn is rustic, as it comes from the various colours of alpaca or organically dyed and not particularly super soft, but lovely rich colour and texture. The shop I bought it from was having a stock liquidation so it was $5.00 per 100g (saw some elsewhere at $8 in a tourist shop). I bought 15 balls in all the most natural colours and squished them into the case. At present they are still in England as I haven't got everything back home yet, so not sure how it will knit up. It's all fairly thick, chunky or thick DK so ideal for scarves, hats and mitts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny looking the blue and red footed booby is; the last photo is pretty comical marching along.


TNS said:


> And.......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost!


Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey time?????!!!!!!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, but just try to convince a man that size isn't everything!????☹


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here it is Kathleendoris....This one is for my 15 year old DGD.


Kathleendoris said:


> Can we see the mermaid tail? I have a dishcloth on the go now, too, as I have finished the knitting on the baby jacket - just have to sew it up (just!!!). I have spent far too much time today researching yarn for my second mermaid tail. I haven't come to any decisions yet, so the search goes on. At least it will be a little smaller than the first one, as the granddaughter for whom it is intended is only 9.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions for the dragon blanket. I do actually have a pattern for a shark's tail, which I found in a magazine, although I am not sure that it would work any better than the mermaid version - colour and the final shape of the tail seem to be the key differences, but I will follow your advice and have a look on Ravelry. No point in trying to work out how to do it if someone else has already done the calculation!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do we get to see the curtains? You have so much talent. Hope your back loosens up soon and won't be too bothersome.


Swedenme said:


> With a risk of repeating myself I'm cream crackered . I have a house that's a tip and I have not knit one single stitch Decided to finally make the living room curtains I've had the fabric since January . They go along a 13" wall with top to bottom Windows . I made 4 curtains and lined them then a very long fancy pelmet to go across the top . Then I had to cook the hunters chicken I promised youngest son . I think my back has gone on strike it's so stiff


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Love seeing the pictures of the Galapagos. Brings back memories as we were there about four years ago. One of our best trips. Did you get to the island that had a boardwalk to a volcano? There were hawks there that sat about a foot from you on the railing, no fear.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, but just try to convince a man that size isn't everything!????☹


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The bunnies will just stay away from the moth balls and will just avoid that area. I have used them in flower beds to keep stray cats out that like to use them as litter boxes. We used to have lots of wild bunnies but the resident Hawks and owls seem to have gotten them. All we have seen this year are squirrels.


I have bunnies eating my dusty miller. Never thought about using moth balls in the garden. Thanks for that hint.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now for some pretties. The Galapagos sea lions are very laid back, but the fur sea lions are even cuter.


I love the pictures. I saw iguanas when I was in Costa Rica. They're interesting to watch. The sea lions are really cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't that be great. --- sam


It surely would!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Thank you! I will update on Chrissy when news trickles down through the family. Oh, i forgot to mention that the little ones are missing from our picture because it was nap time.


I'd probably be napping with them. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up with last week and the start of this weeks.
> 
> ...


Great socks and spa set, nice that DD can wear the any that you make too big for you. 
I hope that the damages to your niece's home will be a fairly easy fix, a hole in the roof isn't so good, but hopefully not horrible. Hopefully your Brothers home is not damaged at all.

Stay safe, think about you out there every day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Cathy! I've got the plaits attached now, and am loading it up for tomorrow's trip out to the Hospital for the CT Coronary Angiogram. I am relieved to see that I don't have to fast- I had misread the letter- just no caffeine, and that is not a problem! (Also no Viagra- not much of a problem there!!!!!!)
> I'll give Ringo a pat from you, when I see him, he knows he will get his midnight treat soon, and is waiting patiently.


LOLOL!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Thank you for the great laugh, the viagra comment got me a great laugh.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Heather, so glad that it was an easy fix, now just breathe and relax. I'm sure it was very scary though. 
Hope the place you are to look at will be a good one, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have been reading more, trying to keep up not easy though life gets in the way. Will try to post an update sometime this week. Thank you to Sam and the summary ladies, they are very helpful! prayers and hugs for all


Welcome back, so good to see you. Life definitely gets in the way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope tomorrow goes well Julie.


Me too! I was going to comment before but keep getting sidetracked, seems to be a terminal failing of mine, getting sidetracked that is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished mermaid tail #2 last night....going to work on a dishcloth today just to give my hands a break from large needles. TTYL


Ahem... did you forget the photo? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Tami! Some of them literally were...!
> 
> And thanks everyone else for your comments. Darowil, the Alpaca wool was from a village project way up in the mountains in Ecuador run by a French Pastor and volunteers, plus all the villagers of course. Only found this out after buying it as was handed a card with their website address. The yarn is rustic, as it comes from the various colours of alpaca or organically dyed and not particularly super soft, but lovely rich colour and texture. The shop I bought it from was having a stock liquidation so it was $5.00 per 100g (saw some elsewhere at $8 in a tourist shop). I bought 15 balls in all the most natural colours and squished them into the case. At present they are still in England as I haven't got everything back home yet, so not sure how it will knit up. It's all fairly thick, chunky or thick DK so ideal for scarves, hats and mitts.
> 
> ...


Great photo's, they do look prehistoric, I think it's the wings that make them look Dinosaurish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> And just in case you think I'm letting you off lightly, here are a few more


Post away, it's fun to look at them and see different places, animals, and things. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I LOVE all the Boobies!


LOL! So did David! He said any boobies are good boobies, red, blue, or otherwise. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, but just try to convince a man that size isn't everything!????☹


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With a risk of repeating myself I'm cream crackered . I have a house that's a tip and I have not knit one single stitch Decided to finally make the living room curtains I've had the fabric since January . They go along a 13" wall with top to bottom Windows . I made 4 curtains and lined them then a very long fancy pelmet to go across the top . Then I had to cook the hunters chicken I promised youngest son . I think my back has gone on strike it's so stiff


Great that you got them done, it's amazing to me how long it takes me to sew a project from beginnning to end, I almost feel like I could knit a sweater in the same amount of time, with the ironing, measuring, cutting, and pinning before even starting to sew. :sm16: 
Hope your back eases.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I do love that expression! A few weeks ago, we took our grandson Ben (who has learning difficulties) on a visit with us. He fell asleep in the car on the way there, and when we woke him up on arrival, he looked at me and said, "I'm just cream crackered!" It sounded so funny coming from a 7-year old, I just giggled whenever I thought of it. It turns out, his dad had used the phrase a few days before (and he had good reason) and Ben had been fascinated by it and used it whenever he could!


LOL! Out of the mouths of babes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. Have caught up and enjoyed hearing about everyone's follies and trips and get together. Just everything. Got a chuckle here and there as well.
> 
> Yesterday was spent out in the sun as it was a beautiful warm day. It was just family and I'd say it went well. Gage did get a little bored and whiny but he is 11 and the only other child was my great nephew who is a year and 9 months.
> 
> ...


So glad that the day was mainly a success, a quiet day of recuperation is always a good thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No, it wasn't me, though I would love to have seen them both!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending thoughts and prayers for a good test result so you can be on your way to the hip replacement.


Thank you Tami- hopefully I will find out on Friday of next week


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I love the pictures. I saw iguanas when I was in Costa Rica. They're interesting to watch. The sea lions are really cute.


I had a couple of pet iguanas, loved them! The pictures are all great and looks like the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I had been wondering if the hip replacement was going ahead. Best wishes with the tests, Julie. Things get so complicated at our age, don't they!


Thank you Chris- it is just as well they were cautious I guess!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie sending positive thoughts and big hugs for tomorrow's tests. (((((❤)))))


All done now and not as scary as I had feared.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Same from me too, Julie.


Thank you Mary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The bunnies will just stay away from the moth balls and will just avoid that area. I have used them in flower beds to keep stray cats out that like to use them as litter boxes. We used to have lots of wild bunnies but the resident Hawks and owls seem to have gotten them. All we have seen this year are squirrels.


I may try that with the garden beds out front and the veggie garden, neighbor cat poops in the yard if he can and we get bunnies in the veggies from time to time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well thank you Nannyof6GS! Your family photos mark a rather special tradition! What a great idea for you all.
> 
> Now for a few more GaÂlapagos pics. The islands are all volcanic and many have very sparse vegetation as they are essentially lava flows and sheets of volcanic rock. Where plants manage to get a hold they grow well as there are lots of minerals and nutrients in the rocks, but it takes many years before it becomes proper soil. So, you see large expanses of dark volcanic rock everywhere. Some of the younger islands are really active volacanoes rising out of the sea. (Not erupting whilst we were there, but a couple had distinct sulphur smells, and slight signs of smoke above)
> 
> .....


I love iguanas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck from me to Julie


Thank you Sonja- now it is waiting for the results!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now for some pretties. The Galapagos sea lions are very laid back, but the fur sea lions are even cuter.


Those are great, I love the last one, I guess why sleep on the sand if there is a nice warm bed to stretch out on. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sonja- now it is waiting for the results!


Keeping fingers crossed that it's good, no, great news.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, so enjoying pics! Love the boobies, iguana, seals, sea lions, all of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now for some pretties. The Galapagos sea lions are very laid back, but the fur sea lions are even cuter.


They are, aren't they?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And me.


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> Thank you for the great laugh, the viagra comment got me a great laugh.


LOL! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too! I was going to comment before but keep getting sidetracked, seems to be a terminal failing of mine, getting sidetracked that is.


Thanks, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Keeping fingers crossed that it's good, no, great news.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Should know by the following Friday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Should know by the following Friday.


 :sm24:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd probably be napping with them. lol


HaHa, as was their father.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> And.......


Saw a photo of blue footed booby recently and wasn't sure if it was real or not. Clearly it was real! Looks really odd. MOre really interesting photos- the last one of the blue footed booby really is worth a caption isn't it? What can you can come up with?
Good to know that the purchase of the alpaca yarn was so helpful to those who did most of the work- and likely really needed it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> DFIL is not getting tremors very much but his other symptoms are quite severe, drools, can't get out of a chair without enormous effort and pronounced weakness on his right side, especially hands so making it very difficult to eat without spelling. He tends to lower his head to the plate as he can't raise the food to his mouth. I don't think he (or ratherDMIL) would countenance using even medical marijuana, but I may try to mention it....


My FIL got a electric chair that rose to get him out of his chair. And raised chair at the table (and toilet seat). I assume they have had Occupational Therapsits in to help see what will help him like big handles on cutlery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I do love that expression! A few weeks ago, we took our grandson Ben (who has learning difficulties) on a visit with us. He fell asleep in the car on the way there, and when we woke him up on arrival, he looked at me and said, "I'm just cream crackered!" It sounded so funny coming from a 7-year old, I just giggled whenever I thought of it. It turns out, his dad had used the phrase a few days before (and he had good reason) and Ben had been fascinated by it and used it whenever he could!


I'd never heard it until Sonya used it the other day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With a risk of repeating myself I'm cream crackered . I have a house that's a tip and I have not knit one single stitch Decided to finally make the living room curtains I've had the fabric since January . They go along a 13" wall with top to bottom Windows . I made 4 curtains and lined them then a very long fancy pelmet to go across the top . Then I had to cook the hunters chicken I promised youngest son . I think my back has gone on strike it's so stiff


Well done on the curtains. I've decided not to make my own- can't be bothered and I think shop bought will look better as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now for some pretties. The Galapagos sea lions are very laid back, but the fur sea lions are even cuter.


Nice of them to put beds for the sea lions to sleep on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! So did David! He said any boobies are good boobies, red, blue, or otherwise. :sm16: :sm23:


Sounds like the sort of comment my David would make.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All done now and not as scary as I had feared.


Good- they are normally uneventful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nice of them to put beds for the sea lions to sleep on!


????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45 pm here and I am checking king in to say Goodnight ???? 

Talk to you all tomorrow. Glad your testing is done Julie☺


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw a photo of blue footed booby recently and wasn't sure if it was real or not. Clearly it was real! Looks really odd. MOre really interesting photos- the last one of the blue footed booby really is worth a caption isn't it? What can you can come up with?
> Good to know that the purchase of the alpaca yarn was so helpful to those who did most of the work- and likely really needed it.


I'd caption it, "Hey, my feet really are blue!" :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Now for some pretties. The Galapagos sea lions are very laid back, but the fur sea lions are even cuter.


Would have loved to see the sea lions they are so cute especially the pups


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Do we get to see the curtains? You have so much talent. Hope your back loosens up soon and won't be too bothersome.


Maybe tomorrow not moving back downstairs for anyone tonight
Another beautiful mermaid tail Gwen . Will make a lovely gift


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd caption it, "Hey, my feet really are blue!" :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope your back is better soon. Looking forward to seeing your curtains
Lin, thanks for sharing your vacation with us, what great photos. I've never heard if boobys what cute birds!
Gwen great mermaid tail
Kathy, lovely knitting.
Mary, I'm glad you had a nice break & thanks fir sharing pictures.
Nanny of 6, reunions are so much fun, it's so great to reconnect with people. I hope some year to attend one in Ontario with all my distant cousins
Julie, hope all goes well with the angio. Had a chuckle at the Viagra comment
Still no internet, a new router to come on the bus tomorrow night. Hope that fixes things. I'm connected to my phone but that only works sporadically as poor signal in my house, I guess it's good there's no leaves as in summer there's no signal????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You could/should share the website for the yarn Lin. Can not believe how reasonable it was! The Frigate birds are very prehistoric looking; made me think of the birds in Jurassic Park movie by Steven Spielberg. What an exciting trip you've had. Amazing how close you were able to get to the wildlife. Amazing iguana, amazing sealions.


I will try to find the details, but they don't appear to sell from the website, just supply a few stores. They are more into chocolate and cheese production! Also seem to produce far more woven and knit items rather than just selling the yarn. Please be patient as I haven't got my suitcase with me.(DH has it, will ask him to bring it this weekend and hope the card with details is there - also my alpaca wool)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> Love seeing the pictures of the Galapagos. Brings back memories as we were there about four years ago. One of our best trips. Did you get to the island that had a boardwalk to a volcano? There were hawks there that sat about a foot from you on the railing, no fear.


No, Jacklou, but we did see the Hawks perched in trees and also one on the shore flying amongst the other birds. I still can't believe how unconcerned about us all the wildlife was! What an amazing place.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is Kathleendoris....This one is for my 15 year old DGD.


That's gloriously! I predict an outbreak of mermaid sightings towards the end of 2016.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! So did David! He said any boobies are good boobies, red, blue, or otherwise. :sm16: :sm23:


He would have loved all the Booby related souvenirs then - lots of items with 'I love Boobies' emblazoned on them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> My FIL got a electric chair that rose to get him out of his chair. And raised chair at the table (and toilet seat). I assume they have had Occupational Therapsits in to help see what will help him like big handles on cutlery.


DMIL's sister has exactly such a chair which she bought on eBay for her DH, but it's too narrow for him so she offered it to DFIL. However MIL will not countenance it, hasn't seen it but thinks it will not go with the other furniture. I'm afraid this selfish attitude is just a sign of her oncoming dementia, but FIL isn't willing to fight her over it, even though we just suggested that he just try out the chair. We had a similar fight over the cups to put on chair legs to raise the height, but eventually managed to get them accepted. I think it must be so hard to feel you are losing control over even the smallest aspects of your life, which is why MIL is getting so stroppy, but it's hard to live with!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> DMIL's sister has exactly such a chair which she bought on eBay for her DH, but it's too narrow for him so she offered it to DFIL. However MIL will not countenance it, hasn't seen it but thinks it will not go with the other furniture. I'm afraid this selfish attitude is just a sign of her oncoming dementia, but FIL isn't willing to fight her over it, even though we just suggested that he just try out the chair. We had a similar fight over the cups to put on chair legs to raise the height, but eventually managed to get them accepted. I think it must be so hard to feel you are losing control over even the smallest aspects of your life, which is why MIL is getting so stroppy, but it's hard to live with!


I did wonder if that might be a problem. Possibly as time goes by she will see that he needs these things but then as time goes by she will less and less able to process the issues and come to conclusions. But yes she wants to keep control and has people telling her what to do- compounded when she is thinking as well as she did (assuming this is a personality issue anyway of course). 
So very frustrating for everyone. And FIL is stuck in the middle? Or is he reluctant to admit to the need for these changes as well?
Do they have any family closer than you? After all you aren't exactly close


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> I will try to find the details, but they don't appear to sell from the website, just supply a few stores. They are more into chocolate and cheese production! Also seem to produce far more woven and knit items rather than just selling the yarn. Please be patient as I haven't got my suitcase with me.(DH has it, will ask him to bring it this weekend and hope the card with details is there - also my alpaca wool)


Try looking up 'Salinerito' which is the trade name on the wool labels, the village is SALINAS DE GUARANDA , way. Up in the Andes. Wish I'd known about it before the trip as it sounds like a place we would have loved to visit


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well went to the new Spotlight as planned to use my $10 voucher. Discovered 40% of all yarn. Took Maryanne with me. As we went in we got given bottles of water. Then went and bought 5 balls of acrylic (a lovely soft one though I still need to find out how well it washes. Wonder as it is cheap) and a Spotlight bag for the massive sum of 5 cents! Once outside we both had a free coffee and small chocolate.
Not a bad little expedition for 5cents.
Ans if I had been able to get to Spotlight yesterday I would have spent nearly $3 just for one ball of black.

Then remembered that I had other stuff I should get. So will ring Vicky- she should have a voucher and if she is not likely to use it I will get it tomorrow and might even take Elizabeth with me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd caption it, "Hey, my feet really are blue!" :sm23:


I thought of, "You put your right foot in....."!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is Kathleendoris....This one is for my 15 year old DGD.


That is a beauty, Gwen. It should keep her nice and warm through the winter evenings! :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I thought of, "You put your right foot in....."!


Some great captions coming in! :sm09: I thought of 'but I WANT RED feet!!'


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well went to the new Spotlight as planned to use my $10 voucher. Discovered 40% of all yarn. Took Maryanne with me. As we went in we got given bottles of water. Then went and bought 5 balls of acrylic (a lovely soft one though I still need to find out how well it washes. Wonder as it is cheap) and a Spotlight bag for the massive sum of 5 cents! Once outside we both had a free coffee and small chocolate.
> Not a bad little expedition for 5cents.
> Ans if I had been able to get to Spotlight yesterday I would have spent nearly $3 just for one ball of black.
> 
> Then remembered that I had other stuff I should get. So will ring Vicky- she should have a voucher and if she is not likely to use it I will get it tomorrow and might even take Elizabeth with me.


I think this deserves a Champion Shopper badge!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Post away, it's fun to look at them and see different places, animals, and things. :sm24:


Yes, and these Galapagos ones are very special - so different from anything I have seen before! Keep them coming! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> And just in case you think I'm letting you off lightly, here are a few more


Fascinating photos... keep em coming. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> And.......


Love those blue feet... amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> With a risk of repeating myself I'm cream crackered . I have a house that's a tip and I have not knit one single stitch Decided to finally make the living room curtains I've had the fabric since January . They go along a 13" wall with top to bottom Windows . I made 4 curtains and lined them then a very long fancy pelmet to go across the top . Then I had to cook the hunters chicken I promised youngest son . I think my back has gone on strike it's so stiff


Well done, there is no end to your talents Sonja! I cant sew to save myself. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics TNS. Sea lions are so cute☺


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here it is Kathleendoris....This one is for my 15 year old DGD.


It looks great Gwen! 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All done now and not as scary as I had feared.


Good to hear! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well went to the new Spotlight as planned to use my $10 voucher. Discovered 40% of all yarn. Took Maryanne with me. As we went in we got given bottles of water. Then went and bought 5 balls of acrylic (a lovely soft one though I still need to find out how well it washes. Wonder as it is cheap) and a Spotlight bag for the massive sum of 5 cents! Once outside we both had a free coffee and small chocolate.
> Not a bad little expedition for 5cents.
> Ans if I had been able to get to Spotlight yesterday I would have spent nearly $3 just for one ball of black.
> 
> Then remembered that I had other stuff I should get. So will ring Vicky- she should have a voucher and if she is not likely to use it I will get it tomorrow and might even take Elizabeth with me.


Well done, great bargains and a bonus of coffee and chocolate too! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done, there is no end to your talents Sonja! I cant sew to save myself. LOL


Learnt to sew when I was 13 and my sister had her own shop making and selling anything from bedding , cushions curtains, anything for the house .Have a scar running down my finger were I sewed it on the big industrial machine didn't hurt till I had to force the needle out . Luckily I didn't hit bone. Used to make my own clothes back then just curtains now although I am hopefully going to try quilting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well went to the new Spotlight as planned to use my $10 voucher. Discovered 40% of all yarn. Took Maryanne with me. As we went in we got given bottles of water. Then went and bought 5 balls of acrylic (a lovely soft one though I still need to find out how well it washes. Wonder as it is cheap) and a Spotlight bag for the massive sum of 5 cents! Once outside we both had a free coffee and small chocolate.
> Not a bad little expedition for 5cents.
> Ans if I had been able to get to Spotlight yesterday I would have spent nearly $3 just for one ball of black.
> 
> Then remembered that I had other stuff I should get. So will ring Vicky- she should have a voucher and if she is not likely to use it I will get it tomorrow and might even take Elizabeth with me.


You definitly got a bargain . Interesting yarn have you got some ideas for what you are going to make with them ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Learnt to sew when I was 13 and my sister had her own shop making and selling anything from bedding , cushions curtains, anything for the house .Have a scar running down my finger were I sewed it on the big industrial machine didn't hurt till I had to force the needle out . Luckily I didn't hit bone. Used to make my own clothes back then just curtains now although I am hopefully going to try quilting


Thats fantastic .... but oh my about the finger. Its making me cringe just even thinking about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You definitly got a bargain . Interesting yarn have you got some ideas for what you are going to make with them ?


The black is to add to 2 other colours for a cowl, the white and the two blues are for another cowl and the other one just to reach $10 which I had to reach to use the voucher. Same reason for the bag- though I have admired the bags and was waiting for a good excuse to buy one-figured something like this would come up soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good- they are normally uneventful.


 :sm24: Just was tired and sore, but that was more from the walk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:45 pm here and I am checking king in to say Goodnight ????
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow. Glad your testing is done Julie☺


Thanks Melody!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:45 am here and I am caught up. Had a pretty good sleep last night. Gage and I both in bed at 930. Greg called at 11:15 ish to say good night to Gage and I said he is asleep. Then he's like oh shit just realized the time. It was nice to hear his voice not upset. He is picking me up today about 945 and I am going with him to his Dr's appointment. I love this man and I am here to support him. He is mentally ill and I want to be there to help him through. My heart is breaking for him. I just want to grab him and say...I will take care of you and help you through it. 

Enough of me babbling. Will go for now as Gage needs to get up and on the go for school. 

Will check in later and let you know how this morning went.☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Melody!


Good morning Julie☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope your back is better soon. Looking forward to seeing your curtains
> Lin, thanks for sharing your vacation with us, what great photos. I've never heard if boobys what cute birds!
> Gwen great mermaid tail
> Kathy, lovely knitting.
> ...


All done and dusted, Bonnie, was just a bit tired and sore when I got home- so I have been resting. Next to wait for the GP appointment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> DMIL's sister has exactly such a chair which she bought on eBay for her DH, but it's too narrow for him so she offered it to DFIL. However MIL will not countenance it, hasn't seen it but thinks it will not go with the other furniture. I'm afraid this selfish attitude is just a sign of her oncoming dementia, but FIL isn't willing to fight her over it, even though we just suggested that he just try out the chair. We had a similar fight over the cups to put on chair legs to raise the height, but eventually managed to get them accepted. I think it must be so hard to feel you are losing control over even the smallest aspects of your life, which is why MIL is getting so stroppy, but it's hard to live with!


That is all rather unfortunate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well went to the new Spotlight as planned to use my $10 voucher. Discovered 40% of all yarn. Took Maryanne with me. As we went in we got given bottles of water. Then went and bought 5 balls of acrylic (a lovely soft one though I still need to find out how well it washes. Wonder as it is cheap) and a Spotlight bag for the massive sum of 5 cents! Once outside we both had a free coffee and small chocolate.
> Not a bad little expedition for 5cents.
> Ans if I had been able to get to Spotlight yesterday I would have spent nearly $3 just for one ball of black.
> 
> Then remembered that I had other stuff I should get. So will ring Vicky- she should have a voucher and if she is not likely to use it I will get it tomorrow and might even take Elizabeth with me.


Very good for 5 cents!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning Julie☺


Thanks- it's actually exceptionally early, and about time I went back to bed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The black is to add to 2 other colours for a cowl, the white and the two blues are for another cowl and the other one just to reach $10 which I had to reach to use the voucher. Same reason for the bag- though I have admired the bags and was waiting for a good excuse to buy one-figured something like this would come up soon.


How are your cowls coming along . I think I'm right in thinking that you are knitting so many as Christmas gifts 
Memory is a siv at the moment so I could be wrong


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:45 am here and I am caught up. Had a pretty good sleep last night. Gage and I both in bed at 930. Greg called at 11:15 ish to say good night to Gage and I said he is asleep. Then he's like oh shit just realized the time. It was nice to hear his voice not upset. He is picking me up today about 945 and I am going with him to his Dr's appointment. I love this man and I am here to support him. He is mentally ill and I want to be there to help him through. My heart is breaking for him. I just want to grab him and say...I will take care of you and help you through it.
> 
> Enough of me babbling. Will go for now as Gage needs to get up and on the go for school.
> 
> Will check in later and let you know how this morning went.☺


Just take care, dear- I spent too many years 'rescuing' my first husband.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> All done and dusted, Bonnie, was just a bit tired and sore when I got home- so I have been resting. Next to wait for the GP appointment.


Glad it's over and done with Julie . I know it was straight forward when husband had it done but you never know 
Hope everything else goes straight forward now and you are not kept waiting to long


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad it's over and done with Julie . I know it was straight forward when husband had it done but you never know
> Hope everything else goes straight forward now and you are not kept waiting to long


Thank you Sonja.
The hardest bit was getting the line in. My veins seldom cooperate!
Time to head back to bed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All done now and not as scary as I had feared.


 :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sonja.
> The hardest bit was getting the line in. My veins seldom cooperate!
> Time to head back to bed!


Yes, I had the same problem - to the point that my blood pressure dropped spectacularly, and I almost passed out! They had to summon a doctor fast to sort that out, then it happened a second time! The procedure itself was very easy, though, after the earlier drama!

It is great that you have been given the all clear. Let's hope the hip replacement can now go ahead quickly and you can look forward to resuming the sort of life that has been impossible for you of late.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, wonderful you have been given all clear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nice of them to put beds for the sea lions to sleep on!


 :sm09: :sm24: good one Margaret.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had our router and modem replaced Monday morning when the technician came; it was the cause of my internet issues lately.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, hope your back is better soon. Looking forward to seeing your curtains
> Lin, thanks for sharing your vacation with us, what great photos. I've never heard if boobys what cute birds!
> Gwen great mermaid tail
> Kathy, lovely knitting.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Lin* take your time....from all you've done traveling you need to chill out. Appreciate your checking. ????


TNS said:


> I will try to find the details, but they don't appear to sell from the website, just supply a few stores. They are more into chocolate and cheese production! Also seem to produce far more woven and knit items rather than just selling the yarn. Please be patient as I haven't got my suitcase with me.(DH has it, will ask him to bring it this weekend and hope the card with details is there - also my alpaca wool)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did as you suggested and only found information primarily about the cheeses and mostly in Spanish. It does sound **** it would be a wonderful place to visit. Thanks for your efforts.



TNS said:


> Try looking up 'Salinerito' which is the trade name on the wool labels, the village is SALINAS DE GUARANDA , way. Up in the Andes. Wish I'd known about it before the trip as it sounds like a place we would have loved to visit


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice score there Darowil!



darowil said:


> Well went to the new Spotlight as planned to use my $10 voucher. Discovered 40% of all yarn. Took Maryanne with me. As we went in we got given bottles of water. Then went and bought 5 balls of acrylic (a lovely soft one though I still need to find out how well it washes. Wonder as it is cheap) and a Spotlight bag for the massive sum of 5 cents! Once outside we both had a free coffee and small chocolate.
> Not a bad little expedition for 5cents.
> Ans if I had been able to get to Spotlight yesterday I would have spent nearly $3 just for one ball of black.
> 
> Then remembered that I had other stuff I should get. So will ring Vicky- she should have a voucher and if she is not likely to use it I will get it tomorrow and might even take Elizabeth with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You read my mind Kate


KateB said:


> I thought of, "You put your right foot in....."!


!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you.


Kathleendoris said:


> That is a beauty, Gwen. It should keep her nice and warm through the winter evenings! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> HaHa, as was their father.


LOL! He was probably asleep before the little ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like the sort of comment my David would make.


LOL! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> He would have loved all the Booby related souvenirs then - lots of items with 'I love Boobies' emblazoned on them.


LOL! Yes he would.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well went to the new Spotlight as planned to use my $10 voucher. Discovered 40% of all yarn. Took Maryanne with me. As we went in we got given bottles of water. Then went and bought 5 balls of acrylic (a lovely soft one though I still need to find out how well it washes. Wonder as it is cheap) and a Spotlight bag for the massive sum of 5 cents! Once outside we both had a free coffee and small chocolate.
> Not a bad little expedition for 5cents.
> Ans if I had been able to get to Spotlight yesterday I would have spent nearly $3 just for one ball of black.
> 
> Then remembered that I had other stuff I should get. So will ring Vicky- she should have a voucher and if she is not likely to use it I will get it tomorrow and might even take Elizabeth with me.


Wow! That's a great bargain and day out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have me confused Mary, do you mean Tami Ohio?


The Tammie I saw is a different Tammie. She was my matron of honor at my wedding and I was her maid of honor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit....TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I had the same problem - to the point that my blood pressure dropped spectacularly, and I almost passed out! They had to summon a doctor fast to sort that out, then it happened a second time! The procedure itself was very easy, though, after the earlier drama!
> 
> It is great that you have been given the all clear. Let's hope the hip replacement can now go ahead quickly and you can look forward to resuming the sort of life that has been impossible for you of late.


It's a bit of a bummer when your veins don't cooperate. If my blood pressure has ever played up it would have been nerves I suspect.
Not quite yet 'the all clear' hopefully when I have the appointment Friday of next week


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, wonderful you have been given all clear.


As I was explaining in reply to Chris (Kathleendoris) it's not quite at that point yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The Tammie I saw is a different Tammie. She was my matron of honor at my wedding and I was her maid of honor.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All done now and not as scary as I had feared.


Glad that it's done and hopefully you will get results quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad that it's done and hopefully you will get results quickly.


Thank you, Liz- I hope so too- and that I will be back on the waiting list for the hip.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:45pm and I think it went well at the Dr's today. He got a prescription for the med he was taking in August that he ran out of. Also a med for his stomach. And a number for him to call for an addiction counselor. I hope he calls. 

I have invited him for dinner once a week and sounds like it might pan out.

Told him I was proud of him for going today and talking with the doctor. I asked if he felt a bit better for having seen the doctor and gotten some stuff of his chest and he said ya kinda. 

Have some time before Gage gets home. Might read my book for a bit. It is quiet and I should take advantage of that. Lol.???? 

Check in later.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Liz. It is beautiful and sunny out here with a bit of breeze. How is it in Welland?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Instead of knitting I went and had 3 1/2 inches cut off my hair. Also went to grocery store to pick up some tilapia....going to make fish tacos for dinner tonight!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen you look fantastic.???? 

3 1/2 inches makes quite the difference. I love it.????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Instead of knitting I went and had 3 1/2 inches cut off my hair. Also went to grocery store to pick up some tilapia....going to make fish tacos for dinner tonight!


;You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> ;You look absolutely gorgeous!


I agree , beautiful Gwen


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spending time with the plumber today. He met me at the store and we picked out a new kitchen faucet. Our old one had been leaking and I had mold under the sink. Think I have it all dry and mold killed and now to get the new faucet installed before my sisters get here this weekend. What a time. Woke up at 2am to get a drink and discovered the leak a few nights ago and stayed up and have been working on this since. Think with strong peroxide solution and MMS that I have it taken care of but will keep at it for the next month to make sure. I got a touch faucet and I do hope it works nice. Just thought it would be great so that when I'm cooking and my hands are dirty I can just use any part of my forearm to touch the faucet and it will turn it on. They have the motion ones but I thought it might turn on when I was just working and didn't want it on.

This plumber is hysterical. He visited with every salesman for soooooo long and not just about the plumbing, but dogs and dog food and anything else they would talk about. He is like that here too. I met him at 1pm and he is still not back at the house yet to help with putting in the faucet. Imagine he's still there talking. LOL. At least he is so good-hearted and offered to come to the store and help me. I got a filter for the sink too but doubt he will have time to put that in today since he's still not here.

Such a lovely and perfect day outside today.

Haven't read much but I see Julie got some test done and will hopefully be active on the list again for hip surgery and Mel went with Greg to the doctor. Wishing both of you well and that progress in both cases is made. Serious things in both cases.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Instead of knitting I went and had 3 1/2 inches cut off my hair. Also went to grocery store to pick up some tilapia....going to make fish tacos for dinner tonight!


It looks fabulous, Gwen, as does your smile! Your hair must have got quite long, to have had over 3 inches taken off.

What is tilapia? A type of fish?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Instead of knitting I went and had 3 1/2 inches cut off my hair. Also went to grocery store to pick up some tilapia....going to make fish tacos for dinner tonight!


You look great!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 7:45 am here and I am caught up. Had a pretty good sleep last night. Gage and I both in bed at 930. Greg called at 11:15 ish to say good night to Gage and I said he is asleep. Then he's like oh shit just realized the time. It was nice to hear his voice not upset. He is picking me up today about 945 and I am going with him to his Dr's appointment. I love this man and I am here to support him. He is mentally ill and I want to be there to help him through. My heart is breaking for him. I just want to grab him and say...I will take care of you and help you through it.
> 
> Enough of me babbling. Will go for now as Gage needs to get up and on the go for school.
> 
> Will check in later and let you know how this morning went.☺


Please remember that you have been very ill, and you must look after yourself. Gage needs you, and Greg too, but he has problems that you realise need professional help. Sometimes we have to put our instincts to one side , even if only for a time. Wishing you all well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad the test is over Julie. Hoping for quick and good results.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got to see the travel photos!
TNS, what an amazing trip you had. Thank you so much for sharing all the photos of so many wonderful and exotic things. Love them all. I admire you for doing that hike but I know it was worth it for that view and what ;you saw when you got there. The nature on Galapagos is truly wonderful. Great sharing in your trip this way.

The plumber finally got here. He said he stopped to visit with someone on the way to my house and he got lost. Then he said he didn't mean he didn't know where he was, just lost track of time. Too funny. He's out there talking to himself now. I don't dare go in the room or he will be here all night.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spending time with the plumber today. He met me at the store and we picked out a new kitchen faucet. Our old one had been leaking and I had mold under the sink. Think I have it all dry and mold killed and now to get the new faucet installed before my sisters get here this weekend. What a time. Woke up at 2am to get a drink and discovered the leak a few nights ago and stayed up and have been working on this since. Think with strong peroxide solution and MMS that I have it taken care of but will keep at it for the next month to make sure. I got a touch faucet and I do hope it works nice. Just thought it would be great so that when I'm cooking and my hands are dirty I can just use any part of my forearm to touch the faucet and it will turn it on. They have the motion ones but I thought it might turn on when I was just working and didn't want it on.
> 
> This plumber is hysterical. He visited with every salesman for soooooo long and not just about the plumbing, but dogs and dog food and anything else they would talk about. He is like that here too. I met him at 1pm and he is still not back at the house yet to help with putting in the faucet. Imagine he's still there talking. LOL. At least he is so good-hearted and offered to come to the store and help me. I got a filter for the sink too but doubt he will have time to put that in today since he's still not here.
> 
> ...


I hope you are paying him a rate for the job, and not by the hour. Amusing as his sociable habits are, it could come pretty expensive if all these chats and visits find their way onto your bill!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was. 

And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Instead of knitting I went and had 3 1/2 inches cut off my hair. Also went to grocery store to pick up some tilapia....going to make fish tacos for dinner tonight!


Looking good! I like the curls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spending time with the plumber today. He met me at the store and we picked out a new kitchen faucet. Our old one had been leaking and I had mold under the sink. Think I have it all dry and mold killed and now to get the new faucet installed before my sisters get here this weekend. What a time. Woke up at 2am to get a drink and discovered the leak a few nights ago and stayed up and have been working on this since. Think with strong peroxide solution and MMS that I have it taken care of but will keep at it for the next month to make sure. I got a touch faucet and I do hope it works nice. Just thought it would be great so that when I'm cooking and my hands are dirty I can just use any part of my forearm to touch the faucet and it will turn it on. They have the motion ones but I thought it might turn on when I was just working and didn't want it on.
> 
> This plumber is hysterical. He visited with every salesman for soooooo long and not just about the plumbing, but dogs and dog food and anything else they would talk about. He is like that here too. I met him at 1pm and he is still not back at the house yet to help with putting in the faucet. Imagine he's still there talking. LOL. At least he is so good-hearted and offered to come to the store and help me. I got a filter for the sink too but doubt he will have time to put that in today since he's still not here.
> 
> ...


Hoping the new tap works well, And thanks, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad the test is over Julie. Hoping for quick and good results.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Hoping the end is peaceful and sooner, rather than later. I am sure those that love us keep close.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Oh Tami I am sending up prayers for a peaceful passing for your mom. I m sending big hugs as well and a hand to hold to help you through this. (((((❤))))))


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Please remember that you have been very ill, and you must look after yourself. Gage needs you, and Greg too, but he has problems that you realise need professional help. Sometimes we have to put our instincts to one side , even if only for a time. Wishing you all well.


Thank you Martina. I do have a hard time putting myself first and taking care of me. I have told him I am hoping for the best and that's all I can do. Trying my best to be positive. Since I heard that from him my nerves have been shot. Not sleeping well or much of an appetite but I have to have faith that everything will work out in the end. It is not a quick fix. I have let him know I am here and will be here to help him through things.
My heart is telling me it is right. When my heart tells me not to is when I will stop


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene your plumber sounds rather comical.
Glad to her he is so good natured and that probably ales him a favorite of many. 

Although I think you are right if you were to go out to the kitchen he my just stop any work and talk your ear off. ????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, tilapia is a type of fish; mild flavor.

Yes my hair had grown quite bit. Thank you (and others!) for the compliment(s). When wet my hair is still about 2 inches below my shoulders but curls up as it drys. It was almost to the middle of my back and all I ever did was pull it up into some form of pony tail or bun so figured I'd give it a good healthy cut. Was on the phone with a friend just a little bit ago and she was trying to convince me to go a whole lot shorter; doubt that will happen with winter moving in...LOL.


Kathleendoris said:


> It looks fabulous, Gwen, as does your smile! Your hair must have got quite long, to have had over 3 inches taken off.
> 
> What is tilapia? A type of fish?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said; and I agree!


martina said:


> Please remember that you have been very ill, and you must look after yourself. Gage needs you, and Greg too, but he has problems that you realise need professional help. Sometimes we have to put our instincts to one side , even if only for a time. Wishing you all well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your grandmother was there to let you know she will welcome her daughter to her heavenly home. God bless you Tami; you have been a good daughter yourself. Keeping you, your mom, and all family in my prayers.


tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Prayers for your Mom and you and all concerned at this hard time .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree , beautiful Gwen


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Wouldn't be the slightest bit surprised about your grandmother's visit, and I hope your mum has a peaceful passing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


I believe that those we love are always with us, even when we don't see them, and sometimes their presence is unmistakable, as in this case. Hoping for a peaceful passing for your mother and comfort for you during this journey.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:45pm and I think it went well at the Dr's today. He got a prescription for the med he was taking in August that he ran out of. Also a med for his stomach. And a number for him to call for an addiction counselor. I hope he calls.
> 
> I have invited him for dinner once a week and sounds like it might pan out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like things are moving along in a mainly positive manner for Greg, that is good. Dinner once a week for the 3 of you together is a good idea and I bet Gage likes that idea. 
Hope you enjoyed your quiet time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Instead of knitting I went and had 3 1/2 inches cut off my hair. Also went to grocery store to pick up some tilapia....going to make fish tacos for dinner tonight!


Looks great Gwen!! And you have a lavender tint going on. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spending time with the plumber today. He met me at the store and we picked out a new kitchen faucet. Our old one had been leaking and I had mold under the sink. Think I have it all dry and mold killed and now to get the new faucet installed before my sisters get here this weekend. What a time. Woke up at 2am to get a drink and discovered the leak a few nights ago and stayed up and have been working on this since. Think with strong peroxide solution and MMS that I have it taken care of but will keep at it for the next month to make sure. I got a touch faucet and I do hope it works nice. Just thought it would be great so that when I'm cooking and my hands are dirty I can just use any part of my forearm to touch the faucet and it will turn it on. They have the motion ones but I thought it might turn on when I was just working and didn't want it on.
> 
> This plumber is hysterical. He visited with every salesman for soooooo long and not just about the plumbing, but dogs and dog food and anything else they would talk about. He is like that here too. I met him at 1pm and he is still not back at the house yet to help with putting in the faucet. Imagine he's still there talking. LOL. At least he is so good-hearted and offered to come to the store and help me. I got a filter for the sink too but doubt he will have time to put that in today since he's still not here.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you caught it before it got too terribly bad, hopefully you've managed to kill the mold. 
Sounds like quite a character, your plumber, but a jovial person at the least. lol 
Hopefully he'll get it in quickly. 
I feel the same way about the motion sensor ones, I'd reach around the sink for things and I think it would be popping on when I didn't want it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Oh I'm so sorry Tami, I do hope that all goes easy and peaceful for her and the rest of you, it's never easy. 
My dad popped in a week or so ago when I was missing him, I could smell cigarette smoke, no on has smoked in my house, I'm extremely allergic, so I know what you mean about a visit from your Grandmother. 
HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Sending gentle hugs and prayers for a peaceful passing. I agree with you that your Grandmother has come to show her the way. As we've talked before, I think you have a gift (?) of the receiving notifications from the other side.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought of, "You put your right foot in....."!


 :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Hugs, dear lady. May the next days be peaceful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you all so much.


My thoughts and prayers to your Mother, to you, and to your whole family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, I'm sorry your mom is so poor. I hope she has a peaceful painless passing. It's so hard to lose those we Lovett when they can't get better it's a blessing.

Gwen, the new "do" looks great.

I got the new router but still not working so now have to wait for a. Service call as its either the cable to the antenna or the antenna


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Today has been a nippy day but nice and sunny despite only being 58f/14.4c for the high, David left this morning and has passed through Council Bluffs, Iowa and should be parking in Des Moines, Iowa for the night fairly soon. 
I cleaned fishtanks and dog kennels, Ryssa and Gizmo sleep in their kennels at night, got floors, dishes, and yard work done, and of course knitting away. I finished a sock and am working on the heel of the second, I fixed the flip flop sock that I had made over a year ago, that had the big toe on top instead of beside the main toe pocket, it's all good now, I just have to post a picture from the phone since they won't for some reason transfer from the phone to the laptop with out either emailing myself or logging into the cloud from the laptop. Oh well, if that is the worst thing in my world, I'll take it. 
When cleaning, I found Ryssa's cars, good Lord Almighty, why did I unearth those, lol? She has been the happiest little dog, chasing her hot wheel cars is her favorite past time. lol Gizmo chases because Ryssa chases and he wants what she wants, but he really doesn't understand that game, he'd rather play tug o war, and he's pretty good at it too. lol 
Well, back to knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I'm sorry your mom is so poor. I hope she has a peaceful painless passing. It's so hard to lose those we Lovett when they can't get better it's a blessing.
> 
> Gwen, the new "do" looks great.
> 
> I got the new router but still not working so now have to wait for a. Service call as its either the cable to the antenna or the antenna


Go figure, well, you did have a feeling it wasn't the router, but at least now they can't argue with you about it, hopefully they'll get there and get it fixed in the near future.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I do believe in such things.i pray for an easy passing for your mom. You have been a loving daughter. We are here for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie sorry you are now having to wait for a service call; you said it wasn't the router so hope you can return it and get a refund. 
KayeJo I just got the giggles reading about the dogs chasing hot wheel cars....I bet that is a riot to see! 
Julie I'm glad all went well at the doctors and you are now one step a little closer to having the hip surgery. Hang in there!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you look beautiful!
Daralene, glad you caught leak fairly early. Hope plumber showed up same day.
I'm tired from trip to Sequoia grove. Lovely day with two friends. Grove was a bit of a shock as I hadn't been in 2-3 years. Bark beetles and fraught took a terrible toll with many downed Douglas fir and Cedar trees and at least two down Sequoias and many trees looking dead. Creeks dried up. Forrest service cut many trees into logs and need to continue. Good news is there were some younger trees which looked healthy and will have more sunlight to grow.
I asked doc to do urinalysis yesterday and sure enough I have UTI. She called in Rx which Al picked up this afternoon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaye I can just picture the hilarity that ensues with those 2 chasing their cars????????

Sassafras I hope you don't suffer to much from the UTI. Sometimes your body just knows something is off. Glad you got your dr to check. 

Gage is sleeping and I am in bed. May read for a bit. Will check in again before I go to sleep.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15 pm and I am off to bed. See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie sorry you are now having to wait for a service call; you said it wasn't the router so hope you can return it and get a refund.
> KayeJo I just got the giggles reading about the dogs chasing hot wheel cars....I bet that is a riot to see!
> Julie I'm glad all went well at the doctors and you are now one step a little closer to having the hip surgery. Hang in there!


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kathy love your spa set; is it your own pattern? Can you share how you made the soap on a rope thingy? These are lovely. I really like your choice of yarn too. Glad your FL family was safe and didn't suffer too much damage though what they did have was more than enough to have to deal with.


Square washcloths are ch 27, hdc in 2nd ch from hook, then hdc across. Should have 25. *Ch 2, hdc across. Repeat * until square. Not sure how many rows. Round one is Suncatcher dishcloth. Not sure but google it and you'll find it. I had to modify it as my count didn't match hers. Soap on a rope is just a round one minus a couple rounds. Ran out of yarn. Used the leftover to chain 150, I think. Threaded it through last row, tied the ends and slipped on a toggle. It takes one ball of the Willow, 149 yards. Used an I hook (5.5 mm).

Hope that's clear as mud for you.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Quick pop in to get two days worth of posts read. 

Tami, prayers for your family. Hope mom has a peaceful passing. 

Great vaca pics. Definitely would be trip of a lifetime for me. 

Daralene, have fun with your DSs. Good thing you spotted the leak and was able to get a plumber right on it. 

Sat in Dublin, VA today after a very early morning delivery. Knitted on my sock; undecided on how high I will make them. Right now it's 2.5 " above the heel. Then made a mendallion dishcloth from the kit I bought in WI. Two done, two to go. They are 12" across and holey so will use them as doilies or trivets. Pulled some more cotton out to make another spa set. May give them as gifts this year. Made a small wreath, too. Need to go down a hook size and find some ribbon to use. They will be for the grands gift with a cardboard back to slip their pics in (plus $10 for Christmas.). 

Need to get to bad. Lila needs walked, too. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Instead of knitting I went and had 3 1/2 inches cut off my hair. Also went to grocery store to pick up some tilapia....going to make fish tacos for dinner tonight!


Oh Gwen, wow, I love it!! It looks really lovely. You seem to suit all styles, you are soooo bubbly. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1:45pm and I think it went well at the Dr's today. He got a prescription for the med he was taking in August that he ran out of. Also a med for his stomach. And a number for him to call for an addiction counselor. I hope he calls.
> 
> I have invited him for dinner once a week and sounds like it might pan out.
> 
> ...


I am glad he has been to the doctor again. I really hope he does call the addiction counselor. Remember to look after you Mel. You are number one for you. Hugs.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Biggest of hugs Tami. I hope she is kept comfortable at this time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Where has the week gone? Already Thursday here in not so sunny Queensland. Enjoying a sun shower at the moment 

Have had an interesting weeks of ups and downs. Have been viewing some places, still more to view. Have found a couple that may work but waiting on 1 to be cleaned up after previous Tennant evicted. Have another to view next Tuesday.

Had major problems with my car yesterday, fan belt gave up the ghost, so lost hours while getting that fixed. Thank goodness for family members with basic mechanical knowledge. But not too impressed with an electric brake system. DSF was towing me to his place when I hit his car trying to stop. In my justified panic, forgot the handbrake.

Oh well, no damage done to his car and mine minor and fan belt fixed so all good.

Went for a job interview today,cwill know by Monday evening how it went. That was a drama as the prospective employer was almost 2 hours late. Apparently he had a major problem crop up.

Hope everyone safe and as well as can be expected.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam is back in the spa I'm sorry to say - I got this from Heather this morning.

*Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*

I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad you caught it before it got too terribly bad, hopefully you've managed to kill the mold.
> Sounds like quite a character, your plumber, but a jovial person at the least. lol
> Hopefully he'll get it in quickly.
> I feel the same way about the motion sensor ones, I'd reach around the sink for things and I think it would be popping on when I didn't want it too.


Like those toilets which flush automatically......frightened the life out of me many a time!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not good news about Sam I'm afraid - I got this from Heather this morning.
> 
> *Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*
> 
> I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


Oh dear, this is serious. Thanks for letting us know Kate. Now we can all get on the prayer wagon and pray for the best outcome for Sam and all his dear family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sam is back in the spa I'm sorry to say - I got this from Heather this morning.
> 
> *Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*
> 
> I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


Oh no! Poor Sam, I hope they manage to get it all under control. Big hugs Sam. Get well soon. Thanks for posting Kate and a huge thanks to Heather. Hugs to all the family... scary for you all.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no! Poor Sam, I hope they manage to get it all under control. Big hugs Sam. Get well soon. Thanks for posting Kate and a huge thanks to Heather. Hugs to all the family... scary for you all.


My thoughts, too. Get well soon, Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:45 am here and I am caught up. Had a pretty good sleep last night. Gage and I both in bed at 930. Greg called at 11:15 ish to say good night to Gage and I said he is asleep. Then he's like oh shit just realized the time. It was nice to hear his voice not upset. He is picking me up today about 945 and I am going with him to his Dr's appointment. I love this man and I am here to support him. He is mentally ill and I want to be there to help him through. My heart is breaking for him. I just want to grab him and say...I will take care of you and help you through it.
> 
> Enough of me babbling. Will go for now as Gage needs to get up and on the go for school.
> 
> Will check in later and let you know how this morning went.☺


It's so hard for you Mel- wanting to help him, be with him but knowing that at least for now that just is not possible both for you and gAge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How are your cowls coming along . I think I'm right in thinking that you are knitting so many as Christmas gifts
> Memory is a siv at the moment so I could be wrong


Thats me- just started the next one. Actually I did just finish one so 3 down I think. I'm doing a few and will decide which ones to use once done. Something must be wrong as I feel like I am making good progress on my Christmas knitting- and it's still over 2 months away. I'm sure I will still end up with my normal rush.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had our router and modem replaced Monday morning when the technician came; it was the cause of my internet issues lately.


ANd we replaced our modem recently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam is back in the spa I'm sorry to say - I got this from Heather this morning.
> 
> *Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*
> 
> I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


So sorry to hear this. Prayers of course.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Hard decisions and time for all, but the time comes when it is the best thing to do for. Praying that she will calm down and you can all some some nice times in the next couple of days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam is back in the spa I'm sorry to say - I got this from Heather this morning.
> 
> *Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*
> 
> I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


So very sad to hear-saying prayers for the whole family, but especially for Sam to get better quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope you are paying him a rate for the job, and not by the hour. Amusing as his sociable habits are, it could come pretty expensive if all these chats and visits find their way onto your bill!


I must admit to thinking the same thing. But it does sound like he is a fun man to have around.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam is back in the spa I'm sorry to say - I got this from Heather this morning.
> 
> *Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*
> 
> I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


Praying that Sam will improve quickly. His oxygen sats aren't bad at all which is a positive thing. But he doesn't sound well. Thinking his Dad was coming is a concern
Thanks for offering to start us off Kate.
And a big thanks to Heather for letting us know as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit....TTYL


Wow, your hair has grown long since your last photo. Looks so nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Liz. It is beautiful and sunny out here with a bit of breeze. How is it in Welland?


It was a gorgeous day here yesterday. Different story today. Has been raining for quite a while. Glad to hear that Greg's dr's appointment went well. Hope he continues with his meds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Spending time with the plumber today. He met me at the store and we picked out a new kitchen faucet. Our old one had been leaking and I had mold under the sink. Think I have it all dry and mold killed and now to get the new faucet installed before my sisters get here this weekend. What a time. Woke up at 2am to get a drink and discovered the leak a few nights ago and stayed up and have been working on this since. Think with strong peroxide solution and MMS that I have it taken care of but will keep at it for the next month to make sure. I got a touch faucet and I do hope it works nice. Just thought it would be great so that when I'm cooking and my hands are dirty I can just use any part of my forearm to touch the faucet and it will turn it on. They have the motion ones but I thought it might turn on when I was just working and didn't want it on.
> 
> This plumber is hysterical. He visited with every salesman for soooooo long and not just about the plumbing, but dogs and dog food and anything else they would talk about. He is like that here too. I met him at 1pm and he is still not back at the house yet to help with putting in the faucet. Imagine he's still there talking. LOL. At least he is so good-hearted and offered to come to the store and help me. I got a filter for the sink too but doubt he will have time to put that in today since he's still not here.
> 
> ...


Sorry you have had to go through cleaning up mold, not very pleasant. Sounds like a nice faucet that you are going to have installed. I hope your plumber isn't charging you by the hour :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope you are paying him a rate for the job, and not by the hour. Amusing as his sociable habits are, it could come pretty expensive if all these chats and visits find their way onto your bill!


Funny, I just asked the same thing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Sending prayers for your mom and hugs for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you look beautiful!
> Daralene, glad you caught leak fairly early. Hope plumber showed up same day.
> I'm tired from trip to Sequoia grove. Lovely day with two friends. Grove was a bit of a shock as I hadn't been in 2-3 years. Bark beetles and fraught took a terrible toll with many downed Douglas fir and Cedar trees and at least two down Sequoias and many trees looking dead. Creeks dried up. Forrest service cut many trees into logs and need to continue. Good news is there were some younger trees which looked healthy and will have more sunlight to grow.
> I asked doc to do urinalysis yesterday and sure enough I have UTI. She called in Rx which Al picked up this afternoon.


It's always sad to see dying trees. Are bark beetles natural to your area or were they imported? Sorry about your infection. Hope the meds will clear it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Where has the week gone? Already Thursday here in not so sunny Queensland. Enjoying a sun shower at the moment
> 
> Have had an interesting weeks of ups and downs. Have been viewing some places, still more to view. Have found a couple that may work but waiting on 1 to be cleaned up after previous Tennant evicted. Have another to view next Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Hope you are successful getting the job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam is back in the spa I'm sorry to say - I got this from Heather this morning.
> 
> *Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*
> 
> I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


Thanks for letting us know about Sam. He has had more than his share of spa visits. Sure hope this is a short one. Let Heather know we are thinking of him and wishing him back home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tami... My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know about Sam . He and all his family are in my prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Kate for letting us know 
Sam hope your visit to the spa is a short one and you are back home with your family soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you had such a good, though tiring, trip. Sad about the trees. The news last night said we were experiencing a drought and I'm beginning to think that is why we lost the big limbs on the oak tree in our front yard. I guess I hadn't noticed the drought as we had had so much rain in July & August.

Sorry to hear you've got a UTI. Hope it clears up quickly.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you look beautiful!
> Daralene, glad you caught leak fairly early. Hope plumber showed up same day.
> I'm tired from trip to Sequoia grove. Lovely day with two friends. Grove was a bit of a shock as I hadn't been in 2-3 years. Bark beetles and fraught took a terrible toll with many downed Douglas fir and Cedar trees and at least two down Sequoias and many trees looking dead. Creeks dried up. Forrest service cut many trees into logs and need to continue. Good news is there were some younger trees which looked healthy and will have more sunlight to grow.
> I asked doc to do urinalysis yesterday and sure enough I have UTI. She called in Rx which Al picked up this afternoon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam is back in the spa I'm sorry to say - I got this from Heather this morning.
> 
> *Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*
> 
> I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


Healing prayers for Sam. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Think I can do this. Thanks for sharing Kathy.
Sending you traveling mercies as you continue work.


kehinkle said:


> Square washcloths are ch 27, hdc in 2nd ch from hook, then hdc across. Should have 25. *Ch 2, hdc across. Repeat * until square. Not sure how many rows. Round one is Suncatcher dishcloth. Not sure but google it and you'll find it. I had to modify it as my count didn't match hers. Soap on a rope is just a round one minus a couple rounds. Ran out of yarn. Used the leftover to chain 150, I think. Threaded it through last row, tied the ends and slipped on a toggle. It takes one ball of the Willow, 149 yards. Used an I hook (5.5 mm).
> 
> Hope that's clear as mud for you.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Cathy....yep, that's me...one huge round bubble (size wise!...LOL) It feels healthier; ends were getting kind of rough looking.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh Gwen, wow, I love it!! It looks really lovely. You seem to suit all styles, you are soooo bubbly. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts at full power heading Sam's way. I'm so sorry to hear he has gone back to the hospital.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know Kate. I have been so worried about Sam. Have him in my prayers.


KateB said:


> Sam is back in the spa I'm sorry to say - I got this from Heather this morning.
> 
> *Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*
> 
> I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 9:30am here and caught up. Slept for a longer period of time but I feel neither rested nor tired. Weird. 

I am so sad to hear that Sam is in the hospital again. I am worried about him. I am thankful that Heather contacted you Kate and you were able to pass it on. 

Sam we are all thinking of you and sending healing energy to you. We love you. Listen to the Dr's orders and get yourself well. And I mean it Mister☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is Thursday morning 10:16 a.m. I just got off the phone with Heidi. (Sam's DD) She said he seemed a little bit better and that she was about to head up to the hospital. She also said that now that she has my phone number that she will keep me posted as to Sam's wellbeing and that I could then share hear. I told her to tell Sam we all had him and his family in our prayers. TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Gwen. ☺


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Sam. Prayers and healing wishes for him and family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, sending you tons of healing energy and prayers for a quick recovery. This sounds like the most serious episode you have had. We love you.
Kate, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Gwen. ☺


Thank you indeed Gwen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, thank you. Praying Greg will continue therapy.
Liz, thank you. I'm not sure about whether bark beetles were imported or not. They have caused extensive damage. Though I don't think it would be as bad if the trees weren't weakened by years of Draught this. Started Doxycyclinic last night for UTI, so should be feeling better by tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Sam.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Praying for Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is Thursday morning 10:16 a.m. I just got off the phone with Heidi. (Sam's DD) She said he seemed a little bit better and that she was about to head up to the hospital. She also said that now that she has my phone number that she will keep me posted as to Sam's wellbeing and that I could then share hear. I told her to tell Sam we all had him and his family in our prayers. TTYL


Good news. And if Heidi thinks about it, she also has my number. She is welcome to use it any time. Thank you for checking on Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is Thursday morning 10:16 a.m. I just got off the phone with Heidi. (Sam's DD) She said he seemed a little bit better and that she was about to head up to the hospital. She also said that now that she has my phone number that she will keep me posted as to Sam's wellbeing and that I could then share hear. I told her to tell Sam we all had him and his family in our prayers. TTYL


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Gwen.


 :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't recall if I mentioned this. While t the doctors yesterday I got on a scale in the other room and I have lost roughly 10 pounds.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoping we get good news about Sam soon.

For those interested. I had even forgotten I had purchased this pattern but it is free with the code below for October on Ravelry, so here is the information. There is a grafted and non-grafted version:

Good news, knitters who don't like grafting! The Breast Cancer Ribbin' Scarf has now been revised so you can work the whole scarf in one piece. Same effect, simpler construction - the best of both worlds! The instructions for the original grafted version have also been included. Also, the pattern is free for the entire month of October with the coupon code "CURE2016." Thank you to all of you who have purchased the pattern -- we continue to donate a dollar from each download to breast cancer charities.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breast-cancer-ribbin-scarf


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, done! I hope that has been mostly through better eating habits etc., rather than as a result of stress, but whatever the reason, it is good news! I wish I could do the same. Until I hit 50, I never had problems with weight, but since then, it has been a relentless march up the scales! 

Keep up the good work!????????

Re: Mel's weight loss


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, congrats on losing 10 lbs., Not a nice way to lose it but I know for me, losing weight makes me happier.

Sassafrass, hope you are soon feeling better. No fun having that problem but glad you caught it. Such a shame about the loss of all that beautiful nature.

I love my new kitchen faucet....not sure if I already told you or not. It is a touch one and so great when hands are dirty from handling food. Used a lot and I just got it. Not cheap, but I just love it.

Got my yarn today for my October Mittens. My goodness, this has turned out to be quite a commitment. Of course it is only me putting myself under pressure here, so as soon as I let up on myself, no pressure. LOL

My sisters are coming up this week and we head up to Canada. My aunt will be 98 this month.

Hugs to all. Think I need a nap. Keeping the 2 grandsons 2 nights this week and had the one each week now for one night. It has been absolutely wonderful and a joy to see how polite and kind they are. Turning into lovely young men and already towering over me. Precious time for sure, but I am a little more tired as getting up earlier to fix breakfast for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, done! I hope that has been mostly through better eating habits etc., rather than as a result of stress, but whatever the reason, it is good news! I wish I could do the same. Until I hit 50, I never had problems with weight, but since then, it has been a relentless march up the scales!
> 
> Keep up the good work!????????


Kathleen same for me. I was even underweight most of my life but not now. I eat less but weigh more. I'm starting my diet again after my sisters go home. I feel the same for Mel. Hard when it comes from stress, but good news nonetheless.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie sorry you are now having to wait for a service call; you said it wasn't the router so hope you can return it and get a refund.
> KayeJo I just got the giggles reading about the dogs chasing hot wheel cars....I bet that is a riot to see!
> Julie I'm glad all went well at the doctors and you are now one step a little closer to having the hip surgery. Hang in there!


LOL! I can't get a video to post on here, but if I can I'll post one, it's pretty entertaining. And Ryssa is rather territorial about her hot wheels, lol, she takes it into her kennel with her so no one can take it, and if she stops to eat, she puts it in the food dish so she can protect it, the car not the food dish. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, you look beautiful!
> Daralene, glad you caught leak fairly early. Hope plumber showed up same day.
> I'm tired from trip to Sequoia grove. Lovely day with two friends. Grove was a bit of a shock as I hadn't been in 2-3 years. Bark beetles and fraught took a terrible toll with many downed Douglas fir and Cedar trees and at least two down Sequoias and many trees looking dead. Creeks dried up. Forrest service cut many trees into logs and need to continue. Good news is there were some younger trees which looked healthy and will have more sunlight to grow.
> I asked doc to do urinalysis yesterday and sure enough I have UTI. She called in Rx which Al picked up this afternoon.


Oh wow, what a lot of devastation, but to see new growth is always a nice thing. 
Glad that you have a diagnosis and meds on that, hopefully you will be feeling much better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Where has the week gone? Already Thursday here in not so sunny Queensland. Enjoying a sun shower at the moment
> 
> Have had an interesting weeks of ups and downs. Have been viewing some places, still more to view. Have found a couple that may work but waiting on 1 to be cleaned up after previous Tennant evicted. Have another to view next Tuesday.
> 
> ...


I hope that you are able to find the perfect place without too much problem. 
Good luck on the job, my fingers are crossed for you, and hope it's a relatively enjoyable job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Like those toilets which flush automatically......frightened the life out of me many a time!


Oh yes, I've jumped a time or two with those, especially when it decides to flush and you are still sitting. :sm06:

And with the motion faucets, the cat would probably have it on anytime she wanted a drink, I have gotten her to mostly stay off the counters, but if she thinks she can turn on the faucet, she tries. :sm19:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Asking for prayers for a peaceful passing for Mom. As if this afternoon she has been taken off of everything except Atavan and morphine. We are now down to a matter of s few days, if that. She was very aware today and adgitated. She knew I was there and who I was.
> 
> And if you believe I such things, I know my grandmother visited me yesterday afternoon to prepare me. I was smelling lilacs. Grandma had huge bushes/trees of lilacs that we would pick together.


Thinking of you Tami and sending you Big Hugs and love. I love it and believe that your grandma did visit you. I had my grandma visit me when I was at mom's. It is special and proof that although we will miss them so, they are still with us. Praying for you and for a peaceful passing for your mom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, I've jumped a time or two with those, especially when it decides to flush and you are still sitting. :sm06:
> 
> And with the motion faucets, the cat would probably have it on anytime she wanted a drink, I have gotten her to mostly stay off the counters, but if she thinks she can turn on the faucet, she tries. :sm19:


That is too funny about the cat and a motion faucet. They sure are smart and funny.

I had to give up my 2nd phone line to dedicate it to the Wi-fi. Apparently it will help with some of the problems we have been happening. :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam is back in the spa I'm sorry to say - I got this from Heather this morning.
> 
> *Hi,this is Heather,Sam's oldest daughter. I am here at the hospital with him giving Heidi a break since she stayed last night. He was admitted yesterday(Tuesday)afternoon with serious breathing difficulty. He has been on c-pap wearing it 24 hours a day. He has good and bad times,though his oxygen seats stay in the 90s. Heidi texted me last evening and said she was texting because she couldn't stop crying. He was really struggling to breathe. Then asked for me and that he thought his dad was coming. I arrived this afternoon and Heidi said he had been doing better but when she went to McDonald's to get a smoothie for him and got back he was having terrible trouble breathing again;struggling with staff,etc. This evening he is doing some better,sitting up in bed,telling me how to navigate this website,but still not great. He will probably be here at least through the weekend.*
> 
> I told Heather to tell him that I'll start us off this week and not to worry about us, just to concentrate on getting well.


Oh no! Prayers that he gets better quickly, I know it has to be so scary for the girls, and I'm sure for Sam also. Thank you Kate for passing on the message and thanks to Heather for letting you know what was going on. His oxygen staying in the 90's is good, I just hope there is nothing else going on that needs worried about on top of it and that he's back in the pink soon. 
Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I can't get a video to post on here, but if I can I'll post one, it's pretty entertaining. And Ryssa is rather territorial about her hot wheels, lol, she takes it into her kennel with her so no one can take it, and if she stops to eat, she puts it in the food dish so she can protect it, the car not the food dish. lolol


I am laughing out loud, for real. Too funny. Such cute personalites they have.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

If any of you want to send Sam a card, PM me and I will give you my address and forward it. I just say this since I don't think his address is on here. I'm sure any of us who have been to Knitapalooza have it. If anybody has a better way, please help, but in the meantime, I will be glad to do this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Gwen & Kate for news about Sam. I hope he's better soon, it's so hard for the family to sit by & watch someone struggle for breath. It's great Heidi & Heather will let you know what's happening.

I was to go to Edmonton with my friend tomorrow, we were going to an education day sponsored by a greenhouse on making cheese & sausage but now not sure if we are going as the weather is to get terrible, freezing rain followed by more snow. I guess we will wait until this evening to decide what to do. 
Well, must get off here, not sure how much I can use the Internet on my phone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is Thursday morning 10:16 a.m. I just got off the phone with Heidi. (Sam's DD) She said he seemed a little bit better and that she was about to head up to the hospital. She also said that now that she has my phone number that she will keep me posted as to Sam's wellbeing and that I could then share hear. I told her to tell Sam we all had him and his family in our prayers. TTYL


Thank you Gwen, any little progress is great, we'll keep praying and hoping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I don't recall if I mentioned this. While t the doctors yesterday I got on a scale in the other room and I have lost roughly 10 pounds.


That's a great loss, not a healthy way to lose if it's stress related, but weight loss always gives a great boost.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. Your new faucet sounds really nice. So glad you have had special time with DGS's. Though I know it can be tiring breaking routine and getting up earlier.
Gwen, thank you.

Mel, congratulations on weight loss. I'm having a heck of a time trying to lose weight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm....think I may have found them! All kidding aside...good for you Melody!


gagesmom said:


> I don't recall if I mentioned this. While t the doctors yesterday I got on a scale in the other room and I have lost roughly 10 pounds.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm....think I may have found them! All kidding aside...good for you Melody!


 :sm24: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I too for most of my life was a little underweight.
Had a problem gaining. When Greg and I met 14 yrs ago I was 125 pounds. I only gained 23 pounds while pregnant with Gage. But weighed less then original weight a month after having him. I am certain the weight gain has been from drinking way to much Pop and snacking to much. 

I do think the weightless is from stress but it does feel nice that I have lost some.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm....think I may have found them! All kidding aside...good for you Melody!


 :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: hope you wanted to misplace a few lbs Mel!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: hope you wanted to misplace a few lbs Mel!


Actually I have for quite some time. At least 50 of them. ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I too for most of my life was a little underweight.
> Had a problem gaining. When Greg and I met 14 yrs ago I was 125 pounds. I only gained 23 pounds while pregnant with Gage. But weighed less then original weight a month after having him. I am certain the weight gain has been from drinking way to much Pop and snacking to much.
> 
> I do think the weightless is from stress but it does feel nice that I have lost some.


Some of it is food, but our metabolism completely changes too. Food, activity, hormones, metabolism and things just not functioning like they used to. Like pieces of a puzzle with many components. I know for me, starches play a big part and sugars, so have very little of them. Calories too. Oh my, this could turn into a book. Regular stress, I eat more....major stress I eat much less.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Earlier today I ordered the yarn for my next mermaid tail blanket. I hadn't had much luck finding what I needed locally, so I went on line, and eventually ordered from a company called 'Love Knitting'. I haven't used them before, so it is a bit of a shot in the dark, but they did offer a good range, and have already told me that the order has been shipped, so I am optimistic.

What made it even more exciting was, once I got to the point of placing the order, I was a little short of the amount needed to qualify for free postage, so I checked what I could order to take me over the necessary minimum, and found that they offered Lily Sugar n Cream. Now, ever since I discovered the joy of knitting dishcloths, about 5 years ago, I have been envious of those of you over the pond who seem to have such a wonderful selection of cotton yarn, so this was too good a chance to miss. I ordered a ball of 'Misletoe', which is a red, white and green mix, which should be enough to make a Christmas dishcloth. I will probably keep it for myself: I have Christmas tea towels and oven gloves which come out in December, so a matching dish cloth would finish things off nicely.

The downside was that the Sugar n Cream shipped from the USA, so would not be part of the main parcel, but I have just had notification that it, too, is on the way. And, of course, I have not had to pay extra postage for it, so even if it takes a few days longer, it will still be a real treat.

I am quite excited at the prospect! It doesn't take much to make a knitter happy, does it?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

BusyworkerBee, hoping you find a place where you can be happy and a job that pays well too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Earlier today I ordered the yarn for my next mermaid tail blanket. I hadn't had much luck finding what I needed locally, so I went on line, and eventually ordered from a company called 'Love Knitting'. I haven't used them before, so it is a bit of a shot in the dark, but they did offer a good range, and have already told me that the order has been shipped, so I am optimistic.
> 
> What made it even more exciting was, once I got to the point of placing the order, I was a little short of the amount needed to qualify for free postage, so I checked what I could order to take me over the necessary minimum, and found that they offered Lily Sugar n Cream. Now, ever since I discovered the joy of knitting dishcloths, about 5 years ago, I have been envious of those of you over the pond who seem to have such a wonderful selection of cotton yarn, so this was too good a chance to miss. I ordered a ball of 'Misletoe', which is a red, white and green mix, which should be enough to make a Christmas dishcloth. I will probably keep it for myself: I have Christmas tea towels and oven gloves which come out in December, so a matching dish cloth would finish things off nicely.
> 
> ...


Ive ordered from them a few times, usually in their sales, and have been very pleased. They send the wool in lovely bags and often add a sweetie or two!! Customer service is excellent in my experience.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, my internet has decided to work for a few minutes so I've been checking email& found a couple of cute things to share 
http://www.hometalk.com/10506546/dollar-store-hack-laudry-basket-into-wreath-makers?se=fol_new-20161012-1&date=20161012&slg=20944fcc4fadd16db3c2ef3ccbb4aa3e-8647564

http://www.hometalk.com/23002712/how-to-make-wax-covered-pine-cones-?se=fol_new-20161013-1&date=20161013&slg=39bc58d883e9cabcb851dc7b5959cafd-8647564

I'll do some reading to catch up


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is Thursday morning 10:16 a.m. I just got off the phone with Heidi. (Sam's DD) She said he seemed a little bit better and that she was about to head up to the hospital. She also said that now that she has my phone number that she will keep me posted as to Sam's wellbeing and that I could then share hear. I told her to tell Sam we all had him and his family in our prayers. TTYL


Thanks Gwen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I don't recall if I mentioned this. While t the doctors yesterday I got on a scale in the other room and I have lost roughly 10 pounds.


Is this planned or becuase you are not eating?

As becuase not eating mixed blessing- good to lose the weight but not good that so stressed losing so much weight.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Tami sorry to hear the news and pray for a peaceful passing. Gentle hug for you and yours.
Sam get better real soon! Healing hugs to you from all of us!
Gwen you look terrific! ????
Julie glad to test is over and pray results don't take too long! Ringo is so adorable!
Melody your posts show you have strength. Gage has made many positive changes and it's all because of you. Being there for Greg is also a plus and pray he realizes you're there for him.
So many mermaid tails that have been completed and love them all!
The fantastic pics of places from travels are truly amazing.
Still not feeling 100%. Yesterday went to DMV and gifted Jimmy with my Corvette. DH wanted him to have it so I did. Next week will gift him with Honda Element. Tomorrow might shop for a recliner and Melissa and Jimmy insist on paying for it.
A huge round of hugs to all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I don't recall if I mentioned this. While t the doctors yesterday I got on a scale in the other room and I have lost roughly 10 pounds.


I hope you're pleased about that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Tami sorry to hear the news and pray for a peaceful passing. Gentle hug for you and yours.
> Sam get better real soon! Healing hugs to you from all of us!
> Gwen you look terrific! ????
> Julie glad to test is over and pray results don't take too long! Ringo is so adorable!
> ...


Thank you, Joan!- Hoping you are back in the pink very soon, as Sam loves to put it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Earlier today I ordered the yarn for my next mermaid tail blanket. I hadn't had much luck finding what I needed locally, so I went on line, and eventually ordered from a company called 'Love Knitting'. I haven't used them before, so it is a bit of a shot in the dark, but they did offer a good range, and have already told me that the order has been shipped, so I am optimistic.
> 
> What made it even more exciting was, once I got to the point of placing the order, I was a little short of the amount needed to qualify for free postage, so I checked what I could order to take me over the necessary minimum, and found that they offered Lily Sugar n Cream. Now, ever since I discovered the joy of knitting dishcloths, about 5 years ago, I have been envious of those of you over the pond who seem to have such a wonderful selection of cotton yarn, so this was too good a chance to miss. I ordered a ball of 'Misletoe', which is a red, white and green mix, which should be enough to make a Christmas dishcloth. I will probably keep it for myself: I have Christmas tea towels and oven gloves which come out in December, so a matching dish cloth would finish things off nicely.
> 
> ...


Spreads the treat out.
Love Knitting rarely get anything but positive reviews (some hassles earlier when if my memory is correct they were flooded which caused some chaos). But other than then everything I have heard is positive- arrives over here quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, I've jumped a time or two with those, especially when it decides to flush and you are still sitting. :sm06:
> 
> And with the motion faucets, the cat would probably have it on anytime she wanted a drink, I have gotten her to mostly stay off the counters, but if she thinks she can turn on the faucet, she tries. :sm19:


She'd probably sit in the sink all the time if she thought she could turn it on whenever she felt like it. Mine used to be so funny. She'd put her paw in the water and drink the water off the paw.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Gwen & Kate for news about Sam. I hope he's better soon, it's so hard for the family to sit by & watch someone struggle for breath. It's great Heidi & Heather will let you know what's happening.
> 
> I was to go to Edmonton with my friend tomorrow, we were going to an education day sponsored by a greenhouse on making cheese & sausage but now not sure if we are going as the weather is to get terrible, freezing rain followed by more snow. I guess we will wait until this evening to decide what to do.
> Well, must get off here, not sure how much I can use the Internet on my phone.


Bonnie, it's really too soon to get that kind of weather. I hope it's not going to be as bad as they predict. If you do go, drive carefully.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I too for most of my life was a little underweight.
> Had a problem gaining. When Greg and I met 14 yrs ago I was 125 pounds. I only gained 23 pounds while pregnant with Gage. But weighed less then original weight a month after having him. I am certain the weight gain has been from drinking way to much Pop and snacking to much.
> 
> I do think the weightless is from stress but it does feel nice that I have lost some.


I am the same weight as I was a couple of years ago except that I have shrunk 3", which sure makes a difference. My pants are getting longer. Have to get them all shortened or buy new ones. I already go to the petite section. I am officially jealous of that 10 lb. loss.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Earlier today I ordered the yarn for my next mermaid tail blanket. I hadn't had much luck finding what I needed locally, so I went on line, and eventually ordered from a company called 'Love Knitting'. I haven't used them before, so it is a bit of a shot in the dark, but they did offer a good range, and have already told me that the order has been shipped, so I am optimistic.
> 
> What made it even more exciting was, once I got to the point of placing the order, I was a little short of the amount needed to qualify for free postage, so I checked what I could order to take me over the necessary minimum, and found that they offered Lily Sugar n Cream. Now, ever since I discovered the joy of knitting dishcloths, about 5 years ago, I have been envious of those of you over the pond who seem to have such a wonderful selection of cotton yarn, so this was too good a chance to miss. I ordered a ball of 'Misletoe', which is a red, white and green mix, which should be enough to make a Christmas dishcloth. I will probably keep it for myself: I have Christmas tea towels and oven gloves which come out in December, so a matching dish cloth would finish things off nicely.
> 
> ...


I get lots of mail from Love knitting but so far haven't ordered from them. I have bought the Misletoe and made dish cloths. Very pretty. I'm sure you'll be pleased.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Tami sorry to hear the news and pray for a peaceful passing. Gentle hug for you and yours.
> Sam get better real soon! Healing hugs to you from all of us!
> Gwen you look terrific! ????
> Julie glad to test is over and pray results don't take too long! Ringo is so adorable!
> ...


I thought you hadn't been on for a while. Hope you're feeling better. I'm sure Jimmy is over the moon about the Corvette and the Honda too. Do you have something to drive or are you hoofing it now? Hope you find a recliner you like. I went shopping for an occasional chair the other day and found one I liked the first shop I entered. I was so absorbed in looking around that I completely missed seeing my neighbour who was also in there shopping. Felt a little embarrassed about that but I seem to not really see people when I'm shopping :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Apropos of Bonnie's weather forecast:

Once upon a time ...




The king called on the royal weather forecaster and inquired as to the weather forecast for the next few hours. The royal weatherman assured him that there was no chance of rain for at least 4 days.

So the king went fishing with his wife, the queen. On the way he met a farmer on his donkey. Upon seeing the king the farmer said, "Your Majesty, you should return to the palace! In just a short time I expect a huge amount of rain to fall in this area." 

The king was polite and considerate, he replied: "Thanks for your concern, but don't worry. It's not going to rain today. I hold the palace meteorologist in high regard. He is an extensively educated and experienced professional. And besides, I pay him very high wages. He gave me a very different forecast. I trust him." 

So the king continued on his way. However, a short time later a torrential rain fell from the sky. The King and Queen were totally soaked and their entourage chuckled upon seeing them in such a shameful condition.

Furious, the king returned to the palace and gave the order to fire the professional. Then he summoned the farmer and offered him the prestigious and high paying role of royal forecaster. 

The farmer said, "Your Majesty, I do not know anything about forecasting. I obtained the information about rain today from my donkey. If I see my donkey's ears drooping, it means with certainty that it will rain very soon." So the king hired the donkey instead.

And thus began the practice of hiring dumb asses to work in the government and occupy its highest and most influential positions. 

The practice is unbroken to this day...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Apropos of Bonnie's weather forecast:
> 
> Once upon a time ...
> 
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I thought you hadn't been on for a while. Hope you're feeling better. I'm sure Jimmy is over the moon about the Corvette and the Honda too. Do you have something to drive or are you hoofing it now? Hope you find a recliner you like. I went shopping for an occasional chair the other day and found one I liked the first shop I entered. I was so absorbed in looking around that I completely missed seeing my neighbour who was also in there shopping. Felt a little embarrassed about that but I seem to not really see people when I'm shopping :sm13:


Since we're 7 houses apart from each other Melissa and I shop together. We also go for manicures together. Walk to each other's house too. If I'm at their place and rains they insist I get driven home. Will be shopping tomorrow for sure for recliner as Jimmy just texted me a thumbs up.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Apropos of Bonnie's weather forecast:
> 
> Once upon a time ...
> 
> ...


So true!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I don't recall if I mentioned this. While t the doctors yesterday I got on a scale in the other room and I have lost roughly 10 pounds.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, congrats on losing 10 lbs., Not a nice way to lose it but I know for me, losing weight makes me happier.
> 
> Sassafrass, hope you are soon feeling better. No fun having that problem but glad you caught it. Such a shame about the loss of all that beautiful nature.
> 
> ...


Glad you are enjoying your new faucet. I did not get the touch one when we replaced my sink, but did get the tall one I wanted, to go with my single sink. I did not want the traditional divided sink and am enjoying it.

Yay for the new yarn for this months mittens! And even better that you are not putting yourself under pressure to finish in the month.

Enjoy your time with your sisters and aunt. Happy birthday to her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Gwen & Kate for news about Sam. I hope he's better soon, it's so hard for the family to sit by & watch someone struggle for breath. It's great Heidi & Heather will let you know what's happening.
> 
> I was to go to Edmonton with my friend tomorrow, we were going to an education day sponsored by a greenhouse on making cheese & sausage but now not sure if we are going as the weather is to get terrible, freezing rain followed by more snow. I guess we will wait until this evening to decide what to do.
> Well, must get off here, not sure how much I can use the Internet on my phone.


Wishing you safe travels if you go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Apropos of Bonnie's weather forecast:
> 
> Once upon a time ...
> 
> ...


 :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Apropos of Bonnie's weather forecast:
> 
> Once upon a time ...
> 
> ...


I just checked the weather, we are now under a winter storm warning????????. Good grief, not this early!
I guess we will decide in the morning whether we get to go to Edmonton????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just checked the weather, we are now under a winter storm warning????????. Good grief, not this early!
> I guess we will decide in the morning whether we get to go to Edmonton????


Stay safe. Winter driving...not thrilled about. Sadly had to turn down DIL to drive children at night in the winter. Will pick them up and take to my house but not the hour 1/2 driving back and forth. When I was younger I wouldn't have thought anything about it but hard enough seeing at night let alone winter.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Daralene in reading back saw your lovely mittens. Did you get the thumb done? What color did you get for next pair? Got a good chuckle with plumber episode. That faucet sounds terrific. I have the lever kind and usually lift with my wrist. Might be something to look into. What brand?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I'm so with you. I very much dislike driving at night as I age and eyesight worsens. Thankfully we are in small, isolated town with little traffic. On the other hand more and more I see people on bikes or walking dogs in dark clothing that is very very hard to see. Nor does it occur to them that driving into setting sun can lead to blind spots.


----------



## hastover (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you Daralene for your kind offer but just let me give you my Dad's address 

8464 State 
Route 15
Defiance,Ohio 43512

He says he's feeling better. Heidi and I don't believe him!

Heather


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes driving at night can be dangerous. Thought drivers were bad in NY but heard it's worse here in Florida. I believe them now! Jimmy is getting windows on Vette tinted tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

hastover said:


> Thank you Daralene for your kind offer but just let me give you my Dad's address
> 
> 8464 State
> Route 15
> ...


Thanks Heather. I am glad you found your way to the tea party with your own identity. I hope you stay in touch. Your family is loved around the world so many thoughts and prayers for all of your family at this time.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie I sure hope they're wrong about the weather. No more snow for me. I'll see on TV instead.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

hastover said:


> Thank you Daralene for your kind offer but just let me give you my Dad's address
> 
> He says he's feeling better. Heidi and I don't believe him!
> 
> Heather


That is so kind of you. Thank you. We are all praying for him.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Heather, it may well be advisable to remove the mailing address for your dad and send it in a private message to another member. These sites are never secure and anyone can read your post and learn that your dad is in the hospital and not at home. Could lead to a break-in at his place or Heidi's.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you are enjoying your new faucet. I did not get the touch one when we replaced my sink, but did get the tall one I wanted, to go with my single sink. I did not want the traditional divided sink and am enjoying it.
> 
> Yay for the new yarn for this months mittens! And even better that you are not putting yourself under pressure to finish in the month.
> 
> Enjoy your time with your sisters and aunt. Happy birthday to her.


Thank you. Big Hugs.

So glad you are enjoying your faucet also. I know with my new toy it means more parts to break, but for now I love it.

Got`A scare tonight as the place where I pick up the grandson was all dark and nobody around. Finally got hold of someone and it was at the church tonight just down the street. Phew, still made it on time. He is doing homework now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

hastover said:


> Thank you Daralene for your kind offer but just let me give you my Dad's
> 
> He says he's feeling better. Heidi and I don't believe him!
> 
> Heather


I'm glad he's doing better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Big Hugs.
> 
> So glad you are enjoying your faucet also. I know with my new toy it means more parts to break, but for now I love it.
> 
> Got`A scare tonight as the place where I pick up the grandson was all dark and nobody around. Finally got hold of someone and it was at the church tonight just down the street. Phew, still made it on time. He is doing homework now.


I'm glad you found him quickly


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you found him quickly


Yes, was an awful feeling when I couldn't reach anyone for a while. Thank goodness I was early enough and hadn't gone downtown already.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Daralene in reading back saw your lovely mittens. Did you get the thumb done? What color did you get for next pair? Got a good chuckle with plumber episode. That faucet sounds terrific. I have the lever kind and usually lift with my wrist. Might be something to look into. What brand?


Yes, finished them. You can see the thumbs. Hope you are soon feeling tip top again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had lots of fun especially getting to get some Lily Sugar & Cream. I just got a ball of the exact same yarn to make some dishcloths for gifting. Great that you didn't have to pay extra postage too!


Kathleendoris said:


> Earlier today I ordered the yarn for my next mermaid tail blanket. I hadn't had much luck finding what I needed locally, so I went on line, and eventually ordered from a company called 'Love Knitting'. I haven't used them before, so it is a bit of a shot in the dark, but they did offer a good range, and have already told me that the order has been shipped, so I am optimistic.
> 
> What made it even more exciting was, once I got to the point of placing the order, I was a little short of the amount needed to qualify for free postage, so I checked what I could order to take me over the necessary minimum, and found that they offered Lily Sugar n Cream. Now, ever since I discovered the joy of knitting dishcloths, about 5 years ago, I have been envious of those of you over the pond who seem to have such a wonderful selection of cotton yarn, so this was too good a chance to miss. I ordered a ball of 'Misletoe', which is a red, white and green mix, which should be enough to make a Christmas dishcloth. I will probably keep it for myself: I have Christmas tea towels and oven gloves which come out in December, so a matching dish cloth would finish things off nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gorgeous mittens, Daralene!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, finished them. You can see the thumbs. Hope you are soon feeling tip top again.


They look great


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joan what a generous gift to Jimmy; glad it made you happy to do that. Are you no longer driving? 
Thank you for the compliment.

I sat at my embroidery machine most of the day making passport holders for DD & DSIL. They saw the one I made youngest DD for when she was traveling this past summer and really wanted ones. They go to the Bahamas or Jamaica just about every Thanksgiving with DSIL's parents . My machine was really giving me fits. Regular sewing is does fine fine when embroidering the thread keeps splitting. I've fiddled with the tension, changed the thread, changed designs....irritating the dickens out of me. Hate to hae to take it in to the shop as it is an hour away and the minimum cost to look at it is about $150. Grrrrrr! Now I've started mermaid tail #3 for youngest granddaughter.



mrsvette said:


> Tami sorry to hear the news and pray for a peaceful passing. Gentle hug for you and yours.
> Sam get better real soon! Healing hugs to you from all of us!
> Gwen you look terrific! ????
> Julie glad to test is over and pray results don't take too long! Ringo is so adorable!
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just checked the weather, we are now under a winter storm warning????????. Good grief, not this early!
> I guess we will decide in the morning whether we get to go to Edmonton????


 :sm03:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO ????


budasha said:


> Apropos of Bonnie's weather forecast:
> 
> Once upon a time ...
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

hastover said:


> Thank you Daralene for your kind offer but just let me give you my Dad's address
> 
> 8464 State
> Route 15
> ...


Heather, thank you for keeping us up to date on your dad. We love him so much! Sending lots of healing prayers for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Big Hugs.
> 
> So glad you are enjoying your faucet also. I know with my new toy it means more parts to break, but for now I love it.
> 
> Got`A scare tonight as the place where I pick up the grandson was all dark and nobody around. Finally got hold of someone and it was at the church tonight just down the street. Phew, still made it on time. He is doing homework now.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, finished them. You can see the thumbs. Hope you are soon feeling tip top again.


Beautiful mittens!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Heather* thank you so much for keeping us updated on your dad. Will keep praying that his breathing improves and that he will return home soon.


hastover said:


> Thank you Daralene for your kind offer but just let me give you my Dad's address
> 
> 8464 State
> Route 15
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The mitts turned out beautiful which I never doubted they would be anything else! Love the warm chocolate colored yarn for the next pair.


Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, finished them. You can see the thumbs. Hope you are soon feeling tip top again.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gwen love you new look! 
Heather, Heidi and Sam praying for you all. Sam take it easy don't rush please , get well soon.
Cashmeregma thankful you found your missing man. Your mitts look great !
Bonnie Please send the snow anywhere but here ! ❄❄☃ I'm not ready for snowmen yet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I can understand how frightening that would be. Glad all was well.
Gwen, hope you can solve problems with embroidery machine. You do such lovely work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, mittens are lovely.
Heather, thank you so much for update on your Dad. Our prayer warriors will be on duty praying for a quick recovery. Your dad is well loved by all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Earlier today I ordered the yarn for my next mermaid tail blanket. I hadn't had much luck finding what I needed locally, so I went on line, and eventually ordered from a company called 'Love Knitting'. I haven't used them before, so it is a bit of a shot in the dark, but they did offer a good range, and have already told me that the order has been shipped, so I am optimistic.
> 
> What made it even more exciting was, once I got to the point of placing the order, I was a little short of the amount needed to qualify for free postage, so I checked what I could order to take me over the necessary minimum, and found that they offered Lily Sugar n Cream. Now, ever since I discovered the joy of knitting dishcloths, about 5 years ago, I have been envious of those of you over the pond who seem to have such a wonderful selection of cotton yarn, so this was too good a chance to miss. I ordered a ball of 'Misletoe', which is a red, white and green mix, which should be enough to make a Christmas dishcloth. I will probably keep it for myself: I have Christmas tea towels and oven gloves which come out in December, so a matching dish cloth would finish things off nicely.
> 
> ...


Awesome! It's always exciting to get packages of yarn coming in the mail. I have some of the mistletoe that I inherited from my aunt, if I were close enough, I'd gladly give it to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, my internet has decided to work for a few minutes so I've been checking email& found a couple of cute things to share
> http://www.hometalk.com/10506546/dollar-store-hack-laudry-basket-into-wreath-makers?se=fol_new-20161012-1&date=20161012&slg=20944fcc4fadd16db3c2ef3ccbb4aa3e-8647564
> 
> http://www.hometalk.com/23002712/how-to-make-wax-covered-pine-cones-?se=fol_new-20161013-1&date=20161013&slg=39bc58d883e9cabcb851dc7b5959cafd-8647564
> ...


Thank you bonnie I like both those ideas
Hope the weather isn't as bad as the weathermen think it's going to be and that you and your friend get to go on your trip


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Tami sorry to hear the news and pray for a peaceful passing. Gentle hug for you and yours.
> Sam get better real soon! Healing hugs to you from all of us!
> Gwen you look terrific! ????
> Julie glad to test is over and pray results don't take too long! Ringo is so adorable!
> ...


What a wonderful gift to Jimmy and Melissa, and they stay in the family so to speak. :sm24: 
Have fun chair shopping, I hope you find the perfect one at a great price.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> She'd probably sit in the sink all the time if she thought she could turn it on whenever she felt like it. Mine used to be so funny. She'd put her paw in the water and drink the water off the paw.


LOL! She doesn't like water that isn't fresh, I need to get one of the fountain type waterers for the cats, but I need the electrician to put me in an outlet in the basement were there water is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

hastover said:


> Thank you Daralene for your kind offer but just let me give you my Dad's address
> 
> 8464 State
> Route 15
> ...


Thank you Heather, for posting the address. 
I hope that he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Big Hugs.
> 
> So glad you are enjoying your faucet also. I know with my new toy it means more parts to break, but for now I love it.
> 
> Got`A scare tonight as the place where I pick up the grandson was all dark and nobody around. Finally got hold of someone and it was at the church tonight just down the street. Phew, still made it on time. He is doing homework now.


That was definitly a scare thank goodness everything was OK 
Hope you have a lovely time with your sisters Daralene and a lovely visit to your aunts

Just spotted your mittens Daralene they are gorgeous


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, finished them. You can see the thumbs. Hope you are soon feeling tip top again.


Those look fabulous! 
Love the yarn for October's mitts.

Very glad you were able to get a hold of someone and find your GS, that would be rather heart stopping, to not be able to find him or get a hold of anyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joan what a generous gift to Jimmy; glad it made you happy to do that. Are you no longer driving?
> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> I sat at my embroidery machine most of the day making passport holders for DD & DSIL. They saw the one I made youngest DD for when she was traveling this past summer and really wanted ones. They go to the Bahamas or Jamaica just about every Thanksgiving with DSIL's parents . My machine was really giving me fits. Regular sewing is does fine fine when embroidering the thread keeps splitting. I've fiddled with the tension, changed the thread, changed designs....irritating the dickens out of me. Hate to hae to take it in to the shop as it is an hour away and the minimum cost to look at it is about $150. Grrrrrr! Now I've started mermaid tail #3 for youngest granddaughter.


How very frustrating, I wonder if there are any ideas online on how to fix the problem yourself, $150 just to look it is a huge amount, especially if it's an easy fix. 
We put a sewing machine on layaway for Christopher for Christmas, the model just below mine. He likes to sew and wants to be able to fix his jeans and shirts and to do some household things like curtains, so I think he'll love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night Neverland! Don't forget to turn out the lights. 
Sweet dreams and hugs and a beautiful day tomorrow now matter the weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just checked the weather, we are now under a winter storm warning????????. Good grief, not this early!
> I guess we will decide in the morning whether we get to go to Edmonton????


Not sounding too good for winter! Here we sometimes I get some really hot weather early and think things will be bad but then it isn't. But I suspect that when it involves a lot of snow that it might be different.
Hope you can get out tomorrow- but stay safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

hastover said:


> Thank you Daralene for your kind offer
> 
> He says he's feeling better. Heidi and I don't believe him!
> 
> Heather


Hi Heather- sounds like your father! Not letting on when He is feeling bad. Praying that he improves quickly. Thanks for keeping us informed.

As Ohio Joy said getting His name off would be a good idea- send Admin a Private Message and they can remove it (at least from your post. But not from any where it has been quoted I think).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I'm so with you. I very much dislike driving at night as I age and eyesight worsens. Thankfully we are in small, isolated town with little traffic. On the other hand more and more I see people on bikes or walking dogs in dark clothing that is very very hard to see. Nor does it occur to them that driving into setting sun can lead to blind spots.


I'm OK with night driving- until it rains and then I struggle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, finished them. You can see the thumbs. Hope you are soon feeling tip top again.


They look good Daralene. You had me confused for awhile. I looked at the mittens and the photo and thought they aren't the same. Then looked at the yarn and looked again at the picture. Just as well they looked different as they were!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The spring weather is doing odd things downunder this spring too, there has been an unexpected dumping of snow in our South Island lakes area, causing power disruption from snow laden lines and tree branches landing on them also. 
Last weekend over in Sydney Australia, the news reported an outbreak of snakes invading suburbs in Sydney. None reported where I was in Manly by the sea thank goodness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joan what a generous gift to Jimmy; glad it made you happy to do that. Are you no longer driving?
> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> I sat at my embroidery machine most of the day making passport holders for DD & DSIL. They saw the one I made youngest DD for when she was traveling this past summer and really wanted ones. They go to the Bahamas or Jamaica just about every Thanksgiving with DSIL's parents . My machine was really giving me fits. Regular sewing is does fine fine when embroidering the thread keeps splitting. I've fiddled with the tension, changed the thread, changed designs....irritating the dickens out of me. Hate to hae to take it in to the shop as it is an hour away and the minimum cost to look at it is about $150. Grrrrrr! Now I've started mermaid tail #3 for youngest granddaughter.


How frustrating- can't make any suggestions to help.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Apropos of Bonnie's weather forecast:
> 
> Once upon a time ...
> 
> ...


TeeheeheeTee- :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a few comments on all I've been reading -
Welcome Heather, you know we are all concerned for your dad, and all the family whilst he's so ill.
Daralene, those mitts look wonderful - and there are more to come!!
Love the new haircut and avatar, very flattering and such a wide and wonderful smile, Gwenie 
Good to know your beautiful Corvette will be looked after and loved, Mrsvette. What a special gift!
Julie, hope you're soon back on the list for the hip op. Hope you've recovered from the aches and pains due to getting to your appointment earlier this week. Say Hi to Ringo from me.
Wish I had someone to make a mermaid tail for, but then again I am too busy at present to actually do it as am trying to finish a Christening shawl for my niece's little one who is to be christened at Christmas, and have another shawl pattern lined up after that. 
Think I'd better get on with some "real work" now, so talk later - might find you more photos from Galapagos, including one of DDs boyfriend releasing a large turtle from illegal netting it was trapped in!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Wishing you all the best, Sam*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cathy....yep, that's me...one huge round bubble (size wise!...LOL) It feels healthier; ends were getting kind of rough looking.


Now now Gwen thats just cheeky... LOL. You are not a bubble size wise. You ARE bubbly ... smiley wise...your whole face lights up and you look gorgeous! :sm19: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is Thursday morning 10:16 a.m. I just got off the phone with Heidi. (Sam's DD) She said he seemed a little bit better and that she was about to head up to the hospital. She also said that now that she has my phone number that she will keep me posted as to Sam's wellbeing and that I could then share hear. I told her to tell Sam we all had him and his family in our prayers. TTYL


Thanks Gwen, I am so glad he is improving. He has been on my mind all day today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Apropos of Bonnie's weather forecast:
> 
> Once upon a time ...
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just checked the weather, we are now under a winter storm warning????????. Good grief, not this early!
> I guess we will decide in the morning whether we get to go to Edmonton????


 :sm06: Brrr.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gorgeous mittens, Daralene!


Ditto..... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Heather* thank you so much for keeping us updated on your dad. Will keep praying that his breathing improves and that he will return home soon.


From me too..... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi Heather- sounds like your father! Not letting on when He is feeling bad. Praying that he improves quickly. Thanks for keeping us informed.
> 
> As Ohio Joy said getting His name off would be a good idea- send Admin a Private Message and they can remove it (at least from your post. But not from any where it has been quoted I think).


Yes I agree about the address....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> The spring weather is doing odd things downunder this spring too, there has been an unexpected dumping of snow in our South Island lakes area, causing power disruption from snow laden lines and tree branches landing on them also.
> Last weekend over in Sydney Australia, the news reported an outbreak of snakes invading suburbs in Sydney. None reported where I was in Manly by the sea thank goodness.


 :sm24: One of the ladies at my "work"'s dog was bitten by a snake a few weeks ago. The dog is ok but she had quite a vet bill and lucky she noticed quickly that something was wrong. I myself havent seen any snakes around... and I dont want to either. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lovely sunny day here today 22c and tomorrow is to be 26c. Yay! I think Spring has sprung. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

hastover said:


> Thank you Daralene for your kind offer but just let me give you my Dad's address
> 
> 8464 State
> Route 15
> ...


Give him our love and hope he's better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just a few comments on all I've been reading -
> Welcome Heather, you know we are all concerned for your dad, and all the family whilst he's so ill.
> Daralene, those mitts look wonderful - and there are more to come!!
> Love the new haircut and avatar, very flattering and such a wide and wonderful smile, Gwenie
> ...


Thanks, Lin! I probably won't know for a while, hip is not the best, Ringo is keeping my bed warm, he'll get his pat when I see him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely sunny day here today 22c and tomorrow is to be 26c. Yay! I think Spring has sprung. :sm11:


25 today, 29 tomorrow. But back to 17 and showers after that-in fact only 15 Tuesday.
Haven't you already thought spring has sprung?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 25 today, 29 tomorrow. But back to 17 and showers after that-in fact only 15 Tuesday.
> Haven't you already thought spring has sprung?


Well, I did but it was false hope I reckon. I am not liking the 15 on Tuesday.... suppose that will head this way. :sm19:

Wow, 29 for you! Thats a bit of a shock. We are tomorrow 26 then Sunday 21C Still cold nights though... last night was 3.4c here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, I did but it was false hope I reckon. I am not liking the 15 on Tuesday.... suppose that will head this way. :sm19:
> 
> Wow, 29 for you! Thats a bit of a shock. We are tomorrow 26 then Sunday 21C Still cold nights though... last night was 3.4c here.


You have colder nights than us Cathy bbbrrr
Here it's been overcast all morning no rain though it's 15c and will drop to about 10-11c at night


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:10am here and caught up. Looks like a sunny day ahead out there. 

Last night was Karate. Went well and Greg was there. We chit chatted and Gage was learning the next step or Kata to work towards his next stripe. 

I did reply to an ad yesterday about a puppy. No answer yet but I told Gage if we don't hear back we will look into another ad. 

Off I go for now. Sleep again for a larger block of time but still don't feel any different. Not tired and not rested. ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

hastover said:


> Thank you Daralene for your kind offer but just let me give you my Dad's address
> 
> 8464 State
> Route 15
> ...


Thank you for keeping us up to date on your dad. We are all thinking of him. Hopefully he really is feeling better and will be home soon.

Liz


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:10am here and caught up. Looks like a sunny day ahead out there.
> 
> Last night was Karate. Went well and Greg was there. We chit chatted and Gage was learning the next step or Kata to work towards his next stripe.
> 
> ...


Just got back from walking Candy. We had a frost last night. The grass is all white. The temp is 38F.
Nice that Greg went to Karate to watch Gage learn his next step.
Good luck with the puppy. Hope you have a good sleep. It's the kind of day to stay in bed longer to keep warm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is wonderful that Christopher likes to sew and that you are getting him a machine. My brother many, many years ago made his wife satin sheets and a furry comforter while she was here visiting as a surprise when she returned home. Of course that is just straight seams but sure don't like sewing on slippery material! Don't think he's done anything else. My mom made us just about all our clothes so we all sort of picked up sewing to one degree or another.



Poledra65 said:


> How very frustrating, I wonder if there are any ideas online on how to fix the problem yourself, $150 just to look it is a huge amount, especially if it's an easy fix.
> We put a sewing machine on layaway for Christopher for Christmas, the model just below mine. He likes to sew and wants to be able to fix his jeans and shirts and to do some household things like curtains, so I think he'll love it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, I'll bet Christopher will love his gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is wonderful that Christopher likes to sew and that you are getting him a machine. My brother many, many years ago made his wife satin sheets and a furry comforter while she was here visiting as a surprise when she returned home. Of course that is just straight seams but sure don't like sewing on slippery material! Don't think he's done anything else. My mom made us just about all our clothes so we all sort of picked up sewing to one degree or another.


It's on the male side of the family genes, I think. lol My Dad used to sew, of course his grandmother made sure my dad and all his siblings knew their way around a needle, sewing, knitting, crocheting, tatting... 
I didn't actively teach Christopher so I don't know where he really learned, other than that I sewed sometimes. 
He aced auto interiors and upholstery in college and he'd really love to get into doing that full time. he does have a huge industrial machine for upholstery that a friend had ended up with and gave him, but it isn't really good for just basic sewing and it's too huge to set up in hte house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I'll bet Christopher will love his gift.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up for the morning so I guess I'd best go get into some real clothes and get ready to go to Cheyenne, I think pjs wouldn't really do the job. lol
Have to go to Sams, Natural Grocer, Khols, and Petco, and maybe the yarn shop there, but we'll see about that, depends on time. 
Have a great day all, Sam, get better! 
Love and hugs!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, so far we have dodged the bullet of the storm but now the forecast is for is to come later today. We have decided to go for it & head out, we can always stop if we have to but so far the road report is OK & if necessary we can stay til Sunday to come home. DH will have the kitchen a mess but otherwise will survive???? I will try to catch up when I get home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:10am here and caught up. Looks like a sunny day ahead out there.
> 
> Last night was Karate. Went well and Greg was there. We chit chatted and Gage was learning the next step or Kata to work towards his next stripe.
> 
> ...


I think a puppy could be a brilliant idea for you and Gage, what breed are you thinking of? Their unconditional loving could be a real boon for you, Mel.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, the antibiotic kicked in and Maya and I had our walk! A tad breezy but pleasant. Lenticular clouds so we are in for some gusty winds later today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, so far we have dodged the bullet of the storm but now the forecast is for is to come later today. We have decided to go for it & head out, we can always stop if we have to but so far the road report is OK & if necessary we can stay til Sunday to come home. DH will have the kitchen a mess but otherwise will survive???? I will try to catch up when I get home.


Be careful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a puppy could be a brilliant idea for you and Gage, what breed are you thinking of? Their unconditional loving could be a real boon for you, Mel.


Pembroke Welsh Corgi pups 11/12 wks old. 
Have found another ad so have replied to that as well. Second one says for adoption the first ad said free.

Either way I hope it is something we can do. 
I miss Deuce and my boys. But in our absence from the apartment they are Gregs dogs now. They have maybe seen us once or twice.

This could give us something to take our minds off of everything and help us through it.

Edit....The second ad had an actual email address to contact person. So I have just sent them an email and hope to hear from them soon. ☺

Edit again....emails sent to the email ad have been returned. Says address doe not exist ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Pembroke Welsh Corgi pups 11/12 wks old.
> Have found another ad so have replied to that as well. Second one says for adoption the first ad said free.
> 
> Either way I hope it is something we can do.
> ...


I would thoroughly recommend a Pembroke, especially if you have them from the right age- 12 weeks is ideal, 8 weeks is possible, but better to be with Mum a little longer. Be ready for a lot of fluff. But hard to get a more loyal dog. Sorry the email bounced, very frustrating.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Heidi (it is 4:12 pm Friday) and she said her dad (Sam) is a little better. He has been off the c-pap machine all day however when he tries to sit up he begins to struggle again somewhat. Sam will be in "the spa"l at least through the weekend. Heidi said she will keep me posted throughout the weekend. I started to wait until the new tea party started to post this but felt folks would want to know how things were as soon as possible, especially if traveling over the weekend. Heidi and family really appreciate all the prayers too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Pembroke Welsh Corgi pups 11/12 wks old.
> Have found another ad so have replied to that as well. Second one says for adoption the first ad said free.
> 
> Either way I hope it is something we can do.
> ...


Sorry about the emails. Maybe they've been sold. Do hope you will find one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> They look good Daralene. You had me confused for awhile. I looked at the mittens and the photo and thought they aren't the same. Then looked at the yarn and looked again at the picture. Just as well they looked different as they were!


Just like me to confuse everyone. Was also answering a question about what yarn I was using for October mittens. The raspberry ones are September's mittens. Augusts are on hold. Too far behind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Heidi (it is 4:12 pm Friday) and she said her dad (Sam) is a little better. He has been off the c-pap machine all day however when he tries to sit up he begins to struggle again somewhat. Sam will be in "the spa"l at least through the weekend. Heidi said she will keep me posted throughout the weekend. I started to wait until the new tea party started to post this but felt folks would want to know how things were as soon as possible, especially if traveling over the weekend. Heidi and family really appreciate all the prayers too.


Thanks for letting us know Gwen. Keeping Sam in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the way I learn things on the KTP; I had never heard of lenticular clouds so googled it. Very interesting and weird how they are often mistaken for UFOs; cool, cool, cool. Glad that you and Maya had a good walk. Sydney has been loving our cooler temperatures and I am seeing him go outside much much since it isn't so blazing hot.



sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, the antibiotic kicked in and Maya and I had our walk! A tad breezy but pleasant. Lenticular clouds so we are in for some gusty winds later today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't fret Melody....you will find the right pup. As my DH says....sometimes you find the dog and sometimes it's the dog is finding you....



gagesmom said:


> Pembroke Welsh Corgi pups 11/12 wks old.
> Have found another ad so have replied to that as well. Second one says for adoption the first ad said free.
> 
> Either way I hope it is something we can do.
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Get well soon, Sam.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Quick read through while waiting for a load. Had one but they mixed it up. Shipper was waiting for the parts, not shipping them. Offered me a short run but refused it. If I don't get anything, I may head home later tonight. I'm down in Cincinnati so it isn't too far. If so, I'll see about visiting Sam in the spa. 

Daralene, lovely looking mittens. Have fun at your aunt's and wish her "happy birthday" from Ohio. 

Warm thoughts to all who need and want them. I'll try to make this short as the new one should be starting soon. 

Finished another spa set. Two square, one round and a soap sac completed. I need to write up the directions for the round one and soap sac. Need to work on my socks and get them done before starting anything else. Yeah, sounds good but you all know!

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for the compliments on the mittens. Life is too busy right now and my sisters get here tomorrow. House is better than it was. Working some on it everyday is paying off at last. Have to get ready to go to local theater where son is playing. How bright was it to go the night before sisters arrive? Not bright at all. Have to get ready. Managed to get a nap after early awakening for DGS's breakfast so I don't fall asleep.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope you enjoy son's performance and sisters visit.
Kathy, nice spa set.
Mel, hope you get corgi.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for explaining lenticular clouds. We have them so often I forget how odd they looked when I first moved here and saw them. Thank you for update on Sam.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Heidi (it is 4:12 pm Friday) and she said her dad (Sam) is a little better. He has been off the c-pap machine all day however when he tries to sit up he begins to struggle again somewhat. Sam will be in "the spa"l at least through the weekend. Heidi said she will keep me posted throughout the weekend. I started to wait until the new tea party started to post this but felt folks would want to know how things were as soon as possible, especially if traveling over the weekend. Heidi and family really appreciate all the prayers too.


Thanks, Gwenie. You're right, we do want news of Sam promptly, - please!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Heidi (it is 4:12 pm Friday) and she said her dad (Sam) is a little better. He has been off the c-pap machine all day however when he tries to sit up he begins to struggle again somewhat. Sam will be in "the spa"l at least through the weekend. Heidi said she will keep me posted throughout the weekend. I started to wait until the new tea party started to post this but felt folks would want to know how things were as soon as possible, especially if traveling over the weekend. Heidi and family really appreciate all the prayers too.


Thank you Gwen and Heidi for letting us know how Sam is 
Sam if you or your daughters are reading along get well soon 
We miss you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Quick read through while waiting for a load. Had one but they mixed it up. Shipper was waiting for the parts, not shipping them. Offered me a short run but refused it. If I don't get anything, I may head home later tonight. I'm down in Cincinnati so it isn't too far. If so, I'll see about visiting Sam in the spa.
> 
> Daralene, lovely looking mittens. Have fun at your aunt's and wish her "happy birthday" from Ohio.
> 
> ...


Your spa sets are lovely Kathy I especially like the colour of this set


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

As Sam would say, it's that time again, come and join me here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428323-1.html#9759491


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah, the antibiotic kicked in and Maya and I had our walk! A tad breezy but pleasant. Lenticular clouds so we are in for some gusty winds later today.


Great


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Pembroke Welsh Corgi pups 11/12 wks old.
> Have found another ad so have replied to that as well. Second one says for adoption the first ad said free.
> 
> Either way I hope it is something we can do.
> ...


Hope something can get sorted for a dog- shame about th ebounced email.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Heidi (it is 4:12 pm Friday) and she said her dad (Sam) is a little better. He has been off the c-pap machine all day however when he tries to sit up he begins to struggle again somewhat. Sam will be in "the spa"l at least through the weekend. Heidi said she will keep me posted throughout the weekend. I started to wait until the new tea party started to post this but felt folks would want to know how things were as soon as possible, especially if traveling over the weekend. Heidi and family really appreciate all the prayers too.


Thats encouraging news thanks Gwen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the way I learn things on the KTP; I had never heard of lenticular clouds so googled it. Very interesting and weird how they are often mistaken for UFOs; cool, cool, cool. Glad that you and Maya had a good walk. Sydney has been loving our cooler temperatures and I am seeing him go outside much much since it isn't so blazing hot.


I needed to google them as well.
As two of us didn't know maybe others won't either so I will add inthe link here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenticular_cloud Interesting aren't they?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this one even more than the last....fabulous colors. Let us know when you do get a chance to write up the patterns. These look great!


kehinkle said:


> Quick read through while waiting for a load. Had one but they mixed it up. Shipper was waiting for the parts, not shipping them. Offered me a short run but refused it. If I don't get anything, I may head home later tonight. I'm down in Cincinnati so it isn't too far. If so, I'll see about visiting Sam in the spa.
> 
> Daralene, lovely looking mittens. Have fun at your aunt's and wish her "happy birthday" from Ohio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle, wow, I really like those and great colors too. Great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick read through while waiting for a load. Had one but they mixed it up. Shipper was waiting for the parts, not shipping them. Offered me a short run but refused it. If I don't get anything, I may head home later tonight. I'm down in Cincinnati so it isn't too far. If so, I'll see about visiting Sam in the spa.
> 
> Daralene, lovely looking mittens. Have fun at your aunt's and wish her "happy birthday" from Ohio.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Kathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Heidi (it is 4:12 pm Friday) and she said her dad (Sam) is a little better. He has been off the c-pap machine all day however when he tries to sit up he begins to struggle again somewhat. Sam will be in "the spa"l at least through the weekend. Heidi said she will keep me posted throughout the weekend. I started to wait until the new tea party started to post this but felt folks would want to know how things were as soon as possible, especially if traveling over the weekend. Heidi and family really appreciate all the prayers too.


Thank you for keeping us updated Gwen, I'm glad he's be able to be off the Cpap, that is great news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't fret Melody....you will find the right pup. As my DH says....sometimes you find the dog and sometimes it's the dog is finding you....


Absolutely correct, and usually when you least expect it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick read through while waiting for a load. Had one but they mixed it up. Shipper was waiting for the parts, not shipping them. Offered me a short run but refused it. If I don't get anything, I may head home later tonight. I'm down in Cincinnati so it isn't too far. If so, I'll see about visiting Sam in the spa.
> 
> Daralene, lovely looking mittens. Have fun at your aunt's and wish her "happy birthday" from Ohio.
> 
> ...


I love those colors, very pretty. 
If you get to visit Sam, please hug him for us too. 
Stay safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You have colder nights than us Cathy bbbrrr
> Here it's been overcast all morning no rain though it's 15c and will drop to about 10-11c at night


It was unusual for this time of year though. Today was 25c and tonight is to get down to 15c. Different every day thats for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm going to use Sam's recipe. It's on page 17.


0k. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a new dress or sweater in your avatar sonja - looks beautiful. ---



Swedenme said:


> It's definitley turned to Autumn here had to finally put the heating on last night and it's damp and grey here first thing this morning . Weatherman said it's cooler than we have recently had ( 12c) I'm thinking you and Cathy would laugh at the cooler part ????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> is that a new dress or sweater in your avatar sonja - looks beautiful. ---


Good to see you, Sam. Are you still in the spa? Keep taking care of yourself - and do as Heidi tells you! :sm24:

By the way, the rest of the gang are on the 14th October Tea Party.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome home Sam, take it easy, we're now on

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-428323-1.html#9759491


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I too for most of my life was a little underweight.
> Had a problem gaining. When Greg and I met 14 yrs ago I was 125 pounds. I only gained 23 pounds while pregnant with Gage. But weighed less then original weight a month after having him. I am certain the weight gain has been from drinking way to much Pop and snacking to much.
> 
> I do think the weightless is from stress but it does feel nice that I have lost some.


Mel, it does feel good to lose weight but hope the stress gets better. You are beautiful all the time, but I can sure identify with wanting to lose.


----------

